# Buffy the Vampire Slayer



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

As suggested by Glitter, a thread for discussing Buffy.Prompted by my need to tell someone (on the wholly inappropriate Up the duff thread) that I will _never_ forgive Joss Whedon for killing Anya. Never *ever* 

I know it was a battle on the hell mouth and some important characters had to die to make it believable (y'know, considering ), but I vote Dawn and/or Principal Wood. Anyone who suggests Faith is going on ignore.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to 1997 !


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

Bah humbug 

eta: look at it this way, if we discuss it here you don't have to see it.


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

Dawn should definitely have gone, considering that Riley was simply too annoying to bring back for yet another round of excruciating wooden pauses

Principal Wood, good call as well considering his moronic one dimensional vengeance schtick. Deserves to die anyway for sleeping with Faith and then being all blase about it


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

I liked Buffy, but not sure I can discuss it. It is so long ago. I still have the DVD box sets, but never got round to re watching it all. Just a few favourite episodes here and there.

One thing about the series, I nnever much liked Buffy herself, probably because of SMG. Willow was always the star of the series for me.


----------



## Manter (Jul 24, 2013)

at thread


----------



## Manter (Jul 24, 2013)

At the risk of too early a derail- Angel, the spin off series. Worth watching?

(Oh, and am buying the Buffy box set for night time feeds!)


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

Manter said:


> At the risk of too early a derail- Angel, the spin off series. Worth watching?
> 
> (Oh, and am buying the Buffy box set for night time feeds!)


It had its up and downs, but I thought it was almost as good as Buffy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't get it.
My wife and friends liked it enormously at the time, but it never really grabbed me.

Oh, apart from the musical episode that I am happy to watch on a loop.


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> I liked Buffy, but not sure I can discuss it. It is so long ago. I still have the DVD box sets, but never got round to re watching it all. Just a few favourite episodes here and there.
> 
> One thing about the series, I nnever much liked Buffy herself, probably because of SMG. Willow was always the star of the series for me.


Buffy herself lost me a little but I warmed to her again over the last three seasons or so. Thought the loneliness of her position and the suffering she went through was very well portrayed. The way in which the series, stories, writers, actors and characters all matured over seven seasons was quite wonderful


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

JTG said:


> Deserves to die anyway for sleeping with Faith and then being all blase about it


Innit. Gratitude is the only rational response. I did love their 'I'm way prettier than you' argument though.


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyway, evil vampire Willow or evil witch Willow?


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't get it.
> My wife and friends liked it enormously at the time, but it never really grabbed me.
> 
> Oh, apart from the musical episode that I am happy to watch on a loop.


Have you seen Hush? I dismissed Buffy as rubbish, but that episode converted me in just 42 minutes.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

JTG said:


> Anyway, evil vampire Willow or evil witch Willow?


Just Willow.


----------



## Manter (Jul 24, 2013)

Every man with whom I've ever discussed it had the hots for willow in every incarnation.

I had a thing for Spike which even I know is a bit weird


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> Have you seen Hush? I dismissed Buffy as rubbish, but that episode converted me in just 42 minutes.


There are many quite brilliant episodes and they increased in number as the series went on. Seasons five, six and seven are almost entirely solid gold 


Reno said:


> Just Willow.


Yeah but I like bad


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh, apart from the musical episode that I am happy to watch on a loop.






JTG said:


> Buffy herself lost me a little but I warmed to her again over the last three seasons or so. Thought the loneliness of her position and the suffering she went through was very well portrayed. The way in which the series, stories, writers, actors and characters all matured over seven seasons was quite wonderful


I liked her once she'd died, then got over the fact she'd died and boned Spike a bit.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

I like bad Willow and regular Willow when they're together in the same room. eta: I'm thinking Doppelgänger Willow. Junkie Willow is  but there's less language-tastic puns when she's bad.

Also, yes to Spike. Not at all weird Manter.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> One thing about the series, I nnever much liked Buffy herself, probably because of SMG. Willow was always the star of the series for me.


 
I'm not even sure you're supposed to like Buffy. Good superhero characters aren't likeable, because nobody in their position would be.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm not even sure you're supposed to like Buffy. Good superhero characters aren't likeable, because nobody in their position would be.


It wasn't the character I disliked, it was the actress.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 24, 2013)

The episode 'Hush' is one of the best things I've ever seen on telly.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

Manter said:


> Every man with whom I've ever discussed it had the hots for willow in every incarnation.
> 
> I had a thing for Spike which even I know is a bit weird


Spike comes the closest to me having the hots for anybody on that show as well.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> The episode 'Hush' is one of the best things I've ever seen on telly.


Yes, it's one of the best single episodes of any show ever.


----------



## Manter (Jul 24, 2013)

Yay! I'm not the only Spike-fancier!


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

Actually, even Spike got interesting as time went by - to the point where I got all cross at Xander in particular for his knee-jerk anti Spike stuff. The revelations in the final season about Spike's siring etc were actually heart breaking


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 24, 2013)

It was alright. I don't know why people still go mad over it today though.

I liked Giles and kind of wanted to be him when I grew up


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

And of course, the whole thing was actually about Spike in the end. Everyone else was a bit part player in his story


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

One reason I didn't get into Buffy initially was that season 1 wasn't very good for the most part. Like most Whedon shows it took a season to find it's feet and season 2 was a massive improvement. For me seasons 2 to 5 are the best. I thought they introduced Dark Willow far too late in season 6, she should have been the big bad from much earlier on and they only took a few episodes to wrap that one up.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

Manter said:


> Yay! I'm not the only Spike-fancier!


Definitely not, I know a few IRL. I've subsequently seen him in things with brown hair and an American accent however, and it's not hot


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 24, 2013)

Redoing series 5 on netflix. My fave series, even though you had to watch the, slowly, painfully, embarrassingly write Riley out the script over about 10 episodes. Why they couldn't have just killed him (painfully) I don't know. Glory was an ace main villain.


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

Glory


----------



## free spirit (Jul 24, 2013)

I watched them all, loved it, particularly buffy, but have no clue wtf you're all on about.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> One reason I didn't get into Buffy initially was that season 1 wasn't very good for the most part. Like most Whedon shows it took a season to find it's feet and season 2 was a massive improvement. For me seasons 2 to 5 are the best. I thought they introduced Dark Willow far too late in season 6, she should have been the big bad from much earlier on and they only took a few episodes to wrap that one up.



Dark willow story sucked, if you ask me. The entire witch craft thing just bored me. It essentially should have been a show about kicking vampire arse. With feet, fists and weapons. Magic is just boring special effects, and I really felt the show lost its way in season 6, and only picked itself back up about half way through the final season.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

Season three is my least fave, although it has some wicked stand alone episodes. Buffy at college and with Riley was tedious. I think there were a few bum-note baddies: Adam - although the three-in-one slayer solution was awesome, turning bombs into doves and whatnot - and Glory off the top of my head. I reckon Whedon knew he needed to up the ante when he wrote bad Willow.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2013)

I loved it, all of it. It was funny, well-acted, there was Eliza Dushku, I gave a fuck about everyone in it, there was Eliza Dushku, it took risks within its confines, every time Buffy cried I cried too without being able to help it (especially when she finds her mum dead and says "Mom? Mom? ...Mommy?", the bit where all the girls turn into slayers, there was Eliza Dushku.

But yeah, Riley and Dawn should have been in it a lot less.

I've got all the Angels too and anyone wondering if they should watch it, they should watch it, it's funny, scary, there is sometimes Eliza Dushku.


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

free spirit said:


> I watched them all, loved it, particularly buffy, but have no clue wtf you're all on about.


tbf given what you've told me about your experiences of the late 90s/early noughties, that doesn't surprise me


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

S☼I said:


> it's funny, scary, there is sometimes Eliza Dushku.


sold


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

I rescind that about Glory now I think about it. She was hilarious, and Spike sacrificing himself because he loved Buffy and the Buffy-bot stuff was brilliant. What I didn't like about that season was Dawn. Fuck off Dawn  eta: and the Glory turning into Ben/human shell thing didn't do it for me.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

S☼I said:


> I loved it, all of it. It was funny, well-acted, there was Eliza Dushku, I gave a fuck about everyone in it, there was Eliza Dushku, it took risks within its confines, every time Buffy cried I cried too without being able to help it (especially when she finds her mum dead and says "Mom? Mom? ...Mommy?", the bit where all the girls turn into slayers, there was Eliza Dushku.
> 
> But yeah, Riley and Dawn should have been in it a lot less.


/thread


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2013)

Puppet Angel


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I rescind that about Glory now I think about it. She was hilarious, and Spike sacrificing himself because he loved Buffy and the Buffy-bot stuff was brilliant. What I didn't like about that season was Dawn. Fuck off Dawn


Yes

Glory


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 24, 2013)

Man, whys everyone so down on dawn? I thought it was a really cool way to shoehorn a character into the show like that. Kept it feeling fresh, like anything could happen, and her arguments with buffy were pretty comedy.


----------



## Manter (Jul 24, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Definitely not, I know a few IRL. I've subsequently seen him in things with brown hair and an American accent however, and it's not hot


Oh, I think I just want to remember him as Spike...


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Dark willow story sucked, if you ask me. The entire witch craft thing just bored me. It essentially should have been a show about kicking vampire arse. With feet, fists and weapons. Magic is just boring special effects, and I really felt the show lost its way in season 6, and only picked itself back up about half way through the final season.


I though Willow losing her lover and going insane was the most emotionally wrenching thing on the entire show. I don't care about what type of monster is featured and I'm not predisposed towards vampires or witches, it's how Whedon uses them in an allegorical way is what counts.  There weren't many effects, it was about a grief stricken person becoming consumed be revenge and it was an addiction metaphor. I just thought they got to it too late.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Puppet Angel


So where's tall, dark and forehead? 

I _love_ surly Angel in that episode.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 24, 2013)

JTG said:


> tbf given what you've told me about your experiences of the late 90s/early noughties, that doesn't surprise me


 
tbh If it's only the storyline and characters from buffy I forgot, then I reckon it was a fair exchange....


----------



## Manter (Jul 24, 2013)

Rebelda thread success


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Puppet Angel


That episode was brilliant.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 24, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Riley and Dawn should have been in it a lot less..


And Tara. They were all very dull and out of place.

Now watching Hush off the back of this, but just discovered it's not the best episode to watch while surfing urban in another window


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> I though Willow losing her lover and going insane was the most emotionally wrenching thing on the entire show. I don't care about what type of monster is featured and I'm not predisposed towards vampires or witches, it's how Whedon uses them in an allegorical way is what counts. There weren't many effects, it was about a grief stricken person becoming consumed be revenge and it was an addiction metaphor. I just thought they got to it too late.


Quite so. I thought the way grief and emotional torment were treated throughout the show was brilliant - Willow's abandonment by Oz, Buffy's loss of her mother, Tara's death and its effect on Willow, even Anya's abandonment at the altar by Xander. They weren't just encountered and then overcome in an episode or two, they became part of the very fabric of the show's plots and the basis for the eventual redemption of several characters


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Man, whys everyone so down on dawn? I thought it was a really cool way to shoehorn a character into the show like that. Kept it feeling fresh, like anything could happen, and her arguments with buffy were pretty comedy.


She grew on me slightly - in the last season there was scope for some funny moments (with Andrew....ANDREW ) but I think for those of us (i.e. me) who were are a bit entrenched in the Buffy universe (ahem ) shoehorning her in was an affront. Being able to step back it was a huge and clever risk that Whedon took (and I suspect he took it partly for the sake of being clever, which is why I love him). He is the master of meta


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> And Tara.


 
Thin ice, my friend, thin ice.

Tara


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> I though Willow losing her lover and going insane was the most emotionally wrenching thing on the entire show. I don't care about what type of monster is featured and I'm not predisposed towards vampires or witches, it's how Whedon uses them in an allegorical way is what counts.  There weren't many effects, it was about a grief stricken person becoming consumed be revenge and it was an addiction metaphor. I just thought they got to it too late.



I felt the addiction to magic thing felt forced and cheesey, and willow didn't feel right as a baddie.  Swings and roundabouts, though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2013)

In Angel, remember how they introduced Lorne?


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2013)

Manter said:


> Rebelda thread success


IKR  *dances* Glitter look!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 24, 2013)

Would it be worth watching now if you hadn't seen it at the time?

I think I must have seen some episodes because I know who Spike and Willow and Buffy are. But I don't remember ever watching it.


----------



## Manter (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmmm. Mat start a rewatch before breastfeeding starts... I watched them all at the time, but I am a total amateur compared to you lot!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 24, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Thin ice, my friend, thin ice.
> 
> Tara


Oh c'mon! She was dull and mopey and had very little to offer. What on earth someone like Willow was doing with her I have no idea.

Hell, Dawn was more interesting than Tara. That's right, I said it.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> And Tara. They were all very dull and out of place.
> 
> Now watching Hush off the back of this, but just discovered it's not the best episode to watch while surfing urban in another window


I thought Tara was great. Why all the hate for the decent characters ? Because they aren't badass? She became the conscience of the show and a sort of maternal character to the gang after Buffy's mother died. Her relationship with Willow on. Prime time series was pretty groundbreaking and I liked that actress. There was a lot of warmth she brought to that character.

I also don't get the hate for Dawn. She is supposed to be the annoying little sister, but that doesn't mean she has to die. She grows as the series goes on. And the Key plot line that introduced her was brilliant.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Would it be worth watching now if you hadn't seen it at the time?


 
Yes


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

JTG said:


> Quite so. I thought the way grief and emotional torment were treated throughout the show was brilliant - Willow's abandonment by Oz, Buffy's loss of her mother, Tara's death and its effect on Willow, even Anya's abandonment at the altar by Xander. They weren't just encountered and then overcome in an episode or two, they became part of the very fabric of the show's plots and the basis for the eventual redemption of several characters


Forgot to mention Giles' very real affection for all the Scoobies but especially Buffy and the moments of real emotion/anguish that resulted from that. Brilliantly written and portrayed more often than not



Rebelda said:


> She grew on me slightly - in the last season there was scope for some funny moments (with Andrew....ANDREW ) but I think for those of us (i.e. me) who were are a bit entrenched in the Buffy universe (ahem ) shoehorning her in was an affront. Being able to step back it was a huge and clever risk that Whedon took (and I suspect he took it partly for the sake of being clever, which is why I love him). He is the master of meta


I agree with that. On the subject of Andrew, in a final season which became increasingly dark and serious he provided genuine and not annoying at all light relief. He could easily have been annoying but turned out OK


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Would it be worth watching now if you hadn't seen it at the time?


Absolutely. Start from the beginning and stick with it


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 25, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Yes


 
OK, cheers. It will be started once I've finished Orange is the New Black. I'll leave the thread now so I don't learn any more about it.

Have a good thread


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> I thought Tara was great. Why all the hate for the decent characters ? Because they aren't badass? She became the conscience of the show and a sort of maternal character to the gang after Buffy's mother died. Her relationship with Willow on. Prime time series was pretty groundbreaking and I liked that actress. There was a lot of warmth she brought to that character.


No, not because she wasn't 'badass', I just didn't find her interesting at all. Every time she was in a scene she sucked all the energy out of it. She wasn't funny, she wasn't complex, she was just meh.

I'll admit, I haven't really watched any of it since it first aired, so perhaps things will have changed, but at the time I was constantly hoping she'd be written out. Then when she was, it all rang hollow because I couldn't believe someone getting that upset about a wet blanket like Tara.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh c'mon! She was dull and mopey and had very little to offer. What on earth someone like Willow was doing with her I have no idea.


 you take that back. For one thing the musical episode would have been crap without her  I liked her earthy-ness. The episode when we meet her family and find out she thinks she's a demon and Spike punches her was brilliant! I also empathised greatly with her social awkwardness. 'Just trying a little spicy talk'

Unlike the _awful_ slayerette Willow hooks up with in the last season. Ugh.


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh c'mon! She was dull and mopey and had very little to offer. What on earth someone like Willow was doing with her I have no idea.
> 
> Hell, Dawn was more interesting than Tara. That's right, I said it.


Tara was the viewer's representative on the show - an outsider who felt like she had nothing to offer, not even there at the beginning like Xander was. But she was Willow's strength, source of her magnified powers and yet also her anchor in the real, non magical world. I can see your point but she had to be like that for the character's place in the show to work. Low self esteem but in reality she was one of the most important characters in there, as her death and its tragic consequences showed


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Unlike the _awful_ slayerette Willow hooks up with in the last season. Ugh.


The horrendous over-privileged and over-confident child from old money in New York? Yuck


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Tara was the viewer's representative on the show - an outsider who felt like she had nothing to offer, not even there at the beginning like Xander was. But she was Willow's strength, source of her magnified powers and yet also her anchor in the real, non magical world. I can see your point but she had to be like that for the character's place in the show to work. Low self esteem but in reality she was one of the most important characters in there, as her death and its tragic consequences showed


Why, five seasons in, do we need a 'viewer's representative'?

Anyway, like I said perhaps I'll review my opinion on another viewing, don't want to derail what was a rather happy thread


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 25, 2013)

god i loved Buffy. I miss those days.
I actually named my cat after Willow, my favourite character


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> The horrendous over-privileged and over-confident child from old money in New York? Yuck


Yes, she was one character I hated too, she was a brat and unworthy of Willow.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

It's a little sad that I saw the thread title, when it was started and the number of pages and went 

/whedonite


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why, five seasons in, do we need a 'viewer's representative'?
> 
> Anyway, like I said perhaps I'll review my opinion on another viewing, don't want to derail what was a rather happy thread


Because, as the Scoobies all got increasingly experienced/powerful (even Xander was marrying an ex-demon ffs), we needed someone to remind them of the importance of ordinary Joes and Jolenes


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> Yes, she was one character I hated too, she was a brat and unworthy of Willow.


I'd rather she'd ended up with that weird pseudo-Cockney potential Slayer


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Because, as the Scoobies all got increasingly experienced/powerful (even Xander was marrying an ex-demon ffs), we needed someone to remind them of the importance of ordinary Joes and Jolenes


Fair enough, but why did she have to be so mopey and dull? Xander and Giles were both regular Joes (up to a point) but they were also interesting, engaging characters.


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fair enough, but why did she have to be so mopey and dull? Xander and Giles were both regular Joes (up to a point) but they were also interesting, engaging characters.


I'd prefer 'understated' and I related to her low self esteem but I can see your point somewhat


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> I'd prefer 'understated' and I related to her low self esteem but I can see your point somewhat


I'd still argue I've seen understated and low self esteem characters done far better than Tara.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

I just never found Tara mopey and dull and like all Buffy characters she changed a lot as the show went on.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 25, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Now watching Hush off the back of this, but just discovered it's not the best episode to watch while surfing urban in another window


Oh this was the _worst_ episode to watch before going to bed


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fair enough, but why did she have to be so mopey and dull? Xander and Giles were both regular Joes (up to a point) but they were also interesting, engaging characters.


Because not everyone can be interesting and engaging all the time. I'd argue that she isn't mopey and dull but socially awkward and shy to begin with, but all the scoobies come to rely on her in a big way. The show needed a 'good' peripheral character - they couldn't all be exciting and important - but then again she went on to be pivotal to the plot. Whedon being clever again I'd say.

I do recall not being all that keen on her first time round, btw.

eta: Giles was a watcher and Xander was a scoobie from the start. Not regular Joes in my book.


----------



## red rose (Jul 25, 2013)

Having not watched Buffy for years and years I have gone through all seven seasons in the last month or so.  I am currently almost at the end of season 7 and had completely forgotten that Anya dies until I saw this thread  

I was worried it wouldn't hold up to my memory of it now that I'm an adult but the only difference I've found is that watching it as a 13 year old I could believe that the characters were in their late teens and early twenties because they just looked older than me, watching it now some of them look about 30 when they're supposed to be 20.  But the dialogue and the humour and the storylines are still fantastic 

One thing I had forgotten is how much I hated Dawn, with her constant tantrums and "no one likes me anyway" and screeching at people. I'm firmly coming down in the anti-Dawn camp.


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

red rose said:


> Having not watched Buffy for years and years I have gone through all seven seasons in the last month or so. I am currently almost at the end of season 7 and had completely forgotten that Anya dies until I saw this thread
> 
> I was worried it wouldn't hold up to my memory of it now that I'm an adult but the only difference I've found is that watching it as a 13 year old I could believe that the characters were in their late teens and early twenties because they just looked older than me, watching it now some of them look about 30 when they're supposed to be 20. But the dialogue and the humour and the storylines are still fantastic
> 
> One thing I had forgotten is how much I hated Dawn, with her constant tantrums and "no one likes me anyway" and screeching at people. I'm firmly coming down in the anti-Dawn camp.


You know I rewatched the lot recently and was enchanted all over again 

Dawn's just so damn _stupid_. Incapable of learning from anything. Even Xander looks wise next to her


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> I'd rather she'd ended up with that weird pseudo-Cockney potential Slayer


The one with the obvious Australian accent 

Urban needed this thread The Octagon


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Because not everyone can be interesting and engaging all the time. I'd argue that she isn't mopey and dull but socially awkward and shy to begin with, but all the scoobies come to rely on her in a big way. The show needed a 'good' peripheral character - they couldn't all be exciting and important - but then again she went on to be pivotal to the plot. Whedon being clever again I'd say.
> 
> I do recall not being all that keen on her first time round, btw.
> 
> eta: Giles was a watcher and Xander was a scoobie from the start. Not regular Joes in my book.


I'm tired enough that I slept through my stop on the way home tonight, so this is not going to be particularly well thought out or articulated, but:

Doesn't have to be all the time, but _some_ of the time would have been nice. I think a lot of my problem was with the way the actor played her, just didn't think she was that good an actor really, at least not in this role.

Also, a character can be shy and socially awkward and still be interesting, engaging and have depth.

Finally, there's a difference between a character and the role they play in the story mechanics. Fair enough, perhaps she was supposed to be a representative for the viewer, and Willow's anchor, and someone the whole gang relies on, but I don't think any of those roles necessitated her being written and portrayed the way she was. I know I keep banging the same drum but it's because fundamentally it's what it came down to for me - she was boring, not interesting, and I just didn't care about her at all.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

red rose said:


> I was worried it wouldn't hold up to my memory of it now that I'm an adult but the only difference I've found is that watching it as a 13 year old I could believe that the characters were in their late teens and early twenties because they just looked older than me, watching it now some of them look about 30 when they're supposed to be 20. But the dialogue and the humour and the storylines are still fantastic .


 
Cornelia certainly was an old teenager, Charisma Carpenter pushing 30 early on in the series. She was funny though, so that's fine. I think Spike was already 40 when he started and he I did look younger.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

red rose said:


> Having not watched Buffy for years and years I have gone through all seven seasons in the last month or so. I am currently almost at the end of season 7 and had completely forgotten that Anya dies until I saw this thread
> 
> I was worried it wouldn't hold up to my memory of it now that I'm an adult but the only difference I've found is that watching it as a 13 year old I could believe that the characters were in their late teens and early twenties because they just looked older than me, watching it now some of them look about 30 when they're supposed to be 20. But the dialogue and the humour and the storylines are still fantastic
> 
> One thing I had forgotten is how much I hated Dawn, with her constant tantrums and "no one likes me anyway" and screeching at people. I'm firmly coming down in the anti-Dawn camp.


Sorry for the spoiler 

I watched it first time around as a young teen too and I remember really loving episodes like the one where Buffy can hear everyone's thoughts - i.e. blatant teenage isolation metaphors - and characters like Tara and all the meta-televisual brilliance etc. going right over my head. Definitely one to re-watch, I agree. 

Manter (I think..), re. Angel, I really must watch it too. Once you get into the plot of Buffy you realise you've missed stuff when the characters cross over. I remember abandoning it contemporarily when one of the early episodes broke my 13 year old heart 

I've just remembered Harmony! This thread is really cathartic for me - purging my inner monologue


----------



## Manter (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> Cornelia certainly was an old teenager, Charisma Carpenter pushing 30 early on in the series. Shewas funny though, so that's fine. I think Spike was already 40 when he started and he I did look younger.


She was fab- that bitchy valley girl schtick was well judged- not too overdone or one dimensional IMO


----------



## Manter (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Sorry for the spoiler
> 
> I watched it first time around as a young teen too and I remember really loving episodes like the one where Buffy can hear everyone's thoughts - i.e. blatant teenage isolation metaphors - and characters like Tara and all the meta-televisual brilliance etc. going right over my head. Definitely one to re-watch, I agree.
> 
> ...


I had forgotten Harmony....!


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

God, Harmony was _dumb_!

I've just remembered, I had a proper thing for Darla as well. Only in her vampire form mind


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Manter said:


> I had forgotten Harmony....!


 
She really came into her own on Angel as a character and was very funny there. I thought that actress was great, even though all she ever gets cast as are blonde dimwits. She was very funny in the retro-slasher film Hatchet where she played and a porn star who was even more dumber than Harmony.


----------



## red rose (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Sorry for the spoiler
> 
> I watched it first time around as a young teen too and I remember really loving episodes like the one where Buffy can hear everyone's thoughts - i.e. blatant teenage isolation metaphors -


I loved that episode, getting to hear Oz's thoughts was brilliant 

_I am my thoughts. If they exist in her, Buffy contains everything that is me and she becomes me. I cease to exist._ _No one else exists either. Buffy is all of us. We think. Therefore she is._


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> God, Harmony was _dumb_!
> 
> I've just remembered, I had a proper thing for Darla as well. Only in her vampire form mind


Was it the catholic schoolgirl outfit?  

Harmony + Xander = comedy gold.


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Was it the catholic schoolgirl outfit?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 25, 2013)

Manter said:


> Yay! I'm not the only Spike-fancier!


definitely not


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

*high fives Rebelda *This is a great thread. 

I think four pages overnight ten years after Buffy ended shows what a great show it was/is. S1 Ep 5 is on Syfy right now btw! 

Manter fancying Spike is weird. If, of course, weird means totally and completely normal. I used to have a life size cardboard cutout of Spike at the foot of my bed. 

Anyone else find Angel far more attractive when he was evil too? Especially the one where Faith thinks she's turned him?

Dawn and Riley both need killing in the face if you ask me. There's always an addition to the musical episode in my house - _Does anybody even notice, does anybody even care?_ Is always followed by 'Fuck off Dawn'

'The Body' is one of the most powerful pieces of television I have ever seen. 

I can never watch 'Passion' from Season 2 (the one where Angel kills Jenny Calendar and leaves her for Giles to find) either. It's all too upsetting.

Joss Whedon is a fucking genius!!!


----------



## dylanredefined (Jul 25, 2013)

Dawn had her funny bits as the annoying little sister she was supposed to be selfish and stupid.
  Riley was just annoying remember the episode where he left the show shouting at the tv "Get to the choppa!"  hoping he didn't decide to stay.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

dylanredefined said:


> Dawn had her funny bits as the annoying little sister she was supposed to be selfish and stupid.
> Riley was just annoying remember the episode where he left the show shouting at the tv "Get to the choppa!"  hoping he didn't decide to stay.



Whatever Umad!


----------



## Epico (Jul 25, 2013)

S☼I said:


> I loved it, all of it. It was funny, well-acted, there was Eliza Dushku, I gave a fuck about everyone in it, there was Eliza Dushku, it took risks within its confines, every time Buffy cried I cried too without being able to help it (especially when she finds her mum dead and says "Mom? Mom? ...Mommy?", the bit where all the girls turn into slayers, there was Eliza Dushku.
> 
> But yeah, Riley and Dawn should have been in it a lot less.
> 
> I've got all the Angels too and anyone wondering if they should watch it, they should watch it, it's funny, scary, there is sometimes Eliza Dushku.



I only used to watch it for Eliza Dushku. I don't remember a single other thing about the show, maybe something about vampires or something. Eliza Dushku.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Epico said:


> I only used to watch it for Eliza Dushku. I don't remember a single other thing about the show, maybe something about vampires or something. Eliza Dushku.



She makes me feel all lezzery


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Let's be honest, we all felt far more comfortable with Buffy's boyfriends when they were undead didn't we? Riley was just


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 25, 2013)

Vampire Willow


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Vampire Willow


I prefer mortal Willow pretending to be vampire willow. Gosh, look at those!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Let's be honest, we all felt far more comfortable with Buffy's boyfriends when they were undead didn't we? Riley was just


 
Her choice of human males was not great:
Owen - Liability
Scott Hope - Douche
Parker - Mega douche (surely everyone cheered Riley for a brief second when he smacked him one?)

I quite liked Riley as a character, although less as Buffy's boyf and more when he was interacting with the Scoobies and Xander in particular.

The bit where he's trying to be covert running from headstone to headstone in the graveyard and they're all just following him whilst munching on crisps and shouting is 

Plus taking out the vamp that stabbed Buffy, then grenading the crypt was pretty badass. As was 'staking' Spike


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Quite so. I thought the way grief and emotional torment were treated throughout the show was brilliant - Willow's abandonment by Oz, Buffy's loss of her mother, Tara's death and its effect on Willow, even Anya's abandonment at the altar by Xander. They weren't just encountered and then overcome in an episode or two, they became part of the very fabric of the show's plots and the basis for the eventual redemption of several characters


...and of course, emotional torment and the need to be loved was eventually revealed to be at the very centre of Spike's story and the key to his redemption - though we never knew it until the very end.

Buffy's faith in Spike's ability to be a force for good and to eventually save the world when everyone else around her - even good hearted Willow and wise Mr Giles - had no confidence in him at all, is what led to their eventual triumph over evil. It was on a par with Frodo's belief in Gollum or the Doctor's refusal to destroy the Daleks before they were even created as a demonstration of the power of love and hope over darkness. It was absolutely magnificent


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2013)

I loved all the characters, every one, _yes_ even Dawn (and definitely Tara, ffs!), except Riley. Was so pleased how the storyline with him panned out, because really wtf would Buffy have been doing with a blank plank like that?

Spike lust = normal. Dushku lust ditto.

Never has a show lodged itself so firmly in my emotions or resonated so strongly with me, and I watched it as a deadbeat 20something. Hard to pick my favourite season from 3, 4, 5 or 6. The Body is one of the most amazing things I've ever seen in a prime time, 'teen' comedy drama. The episode after still always makes me sob my heart out. "Who's going to make things better? Who's going to take care of us?"

I can feel a rewatch coming on. Except...I have never rewatched season 7 after it initially showed on tv. I didn't like it. <whispers> I was painfully disappointed, in fact. Should I go there again?


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> I can feel a rewatch coming on. Except...I have never rewatched season 7 after it initially showed on tv. I didn't like it. <whispers> I was painfully disappointed, in fact. Should I go there again?


Really? I only made it to the very end of season 7 recently and thought it was absolutely perfect


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

S7 felt a bit patchy to me, but ramped up well at the end and was suitably epic at the finale.

Nathan Fillion as the woman-hating super-preacher was a good turn.


----------



## maya (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I used to have a life size cardboard cutout of Spike at the foot of my bed.


...  (  )


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Nathan Fillion as the woman-hating super-preacher was a good turn.


He was terrifying!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

"So you're the one that sees everything....let's see what we can do about that"


----------



## Pingu (Jul 25, 2013)

we used to watch buffy religiously every week when it first aired. its on lovefilm now so may give it a rewatch. loved the musical episode and the way the plot developed over the years (were a few blips but in the main it was consistent which is saying something for a series that lasted so long)


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> "So you're the one that sees everything....let's see what we can do about that"


*shudder*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Really? I only made it to the very end of season 7 recently and thought it was absolutely perfect


 
I thought the fight scenes were very badly filmed and the whole thing was strangely unsatisfying. Also Willow's new girlfriend was really annoying  It's entirely possible that I'll watch it again and go 'wow'; you have at least convinced me that I should give it a chance.

The first time I saw the final episode of S4, I was deeply disappointed and felt quite let down. From the second watch onwards, it's been one of my favourites.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Buffy's faith in Spike's ability to be a force for good and to eventually save the world when everyone else around her - even good hearted Willow and wise Mr Giles - had no confidence in him at all, is what led to their eventual triumph over evil.


I love that he gives Buffy the strength to go back and carry on at the end, after that night together. Just thinking about the moment he says he was terrified makes me well up. Plus, 'I'm drowning in footwear' 



May Kasahara said:


> The Body is one of the most amazing things I've ever seen in a prime time, 'teen' comedy drama. The episode after still always makes me sob my heart out. "Who's going to make things better? Who's going to take care of us?"


Every time I watch The Body again I re-notice that there's no music. Even though I know there's no music in the episode, it's somehow immensely powerful when you're actually watching. The Anya/Willow moment in the subsequent episode makes me weep. It's truly impressive that something as sci-fi as Buffy (I know that's a whole nother argument, but for simplicity..) can tap such human honesty.


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Noite of caution: I tend towards the 'wide eyed credulity' end of the criticism scale


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

I kind of understand what you mean May Kasahara until I think about the individual episodes in that season and so many of them are just AWESOME!!!

I just tried to think of a favourite and about six different bits popped into my head at once!  

Give it a go. 

And as The Octagon says Nathan Fillion is mint!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I love that he gives Buffy the strength to go back and carry on at the end, after that night together. Just thinking about the moment he says he was terrified makes me well up. Plus, 'I'm drowning in footwear'
> .



It's the vampire Angel face on the punchbag that properly gets me!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> It's the vampire Angel face on the punchbag that properly gets me!


 
"Where's tall, dark and forehead?"


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

I could literally throw quotes out all day and do no work, this thread could be an issue


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Every time I watch The Body again I re-notice that there's no music. Even though I know there's no music in the episode, it's somehow immensely powerful when you're actually watching. The Anya/Willow moment in the subsequent episode makes me weep. It's truly impressive that something as sci-fi as Buffy (I know that's a whole nother argument, but for simplicity..) can tap such human honesty.


Of all the episodes of BTVS, that one is the scariest. Because it deals with something we have all either faced or will have to face in the future and the realisation that we have no recourse to complaint/appeal/fighting supernatural enemies. It just is, and that's that. The episode dealt with the feelings, confusion, isolation, emptiness etc with no big message, just the situation as it is. It's very powerful, very sad and very human. The vampire at the end seems like an entirely superfluous and inane appendix to the real story


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> I could literally throw quotes out all day and do no work, this thread could be an issue



I was just thinking that this thread could lead to social services knocking on my door for child neglect! 

'Sodding, blimey, shagging, knickers, bollocks! Oh bloody hell, I'm English!'


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Of the later season I liked season 6 the least. I know that people like it because it's "dark", but I also found it a little dreary and dull and as I said before, they got to Dark Willow too late who should have been centre stage. I can see what they were trying to do with Buffy herself, but some of it seemed out of place or again, SMG didn't quite convince me. As Whedon said, it was his version on the Dark Phoenix story line from the X-Men comics and at despite flaws, at least it was better handled in Buffy than in X-Men 3. Apart from the glorious musical episode, there were fewer individual stand outs for me. Season 7 had it's problems, many of them to do with the budget, but at least it was more lively and fun.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2013)

I liked Dawn because of the effect she had on the other characters. She makes Buffy grow up, she makes Tara become all maternal and she's about the only person Spike is ever nice to without having an ulterior motive.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Nathan Fillion as the woman-hating super-preacher was a good turn.


He was the perfect (tangible) baddie to end on, a misogynistic antithesis to the feminism of the show. That Buffy cuts him in half is just brilliant. 

May Kasahara I know what you mean about the poor quality fighting in S7. I suspect it's because all of the wannabe slayers - an aspect I didn't love tbh.


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

I did feel that all the Potentials hanging around cluttering the place up got a bit much


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> Apart from the glorious musical episode, there were fewer individual stand outs for me.


But but but, Tabula Rasa. 

I hadn't thought of budget as a s7 issue, but now you say it..


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> But but but, Tabula Rasa.
> 
> I hadn't thought of budget as a s7 issue, but now you say it..


 
It's not that there weren't some decent episodes, but I thought there were a lot of dull ones to wade through. For the first time since season 1 I remember getting a little impatient with the series.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> But but but, Tabula Rasa.
> 
> I hadn't thought of budget as a s7 issue, but now you say it..



Michelle Branch, Willow and Tara at the end of that episode are just wonderfully heartbreaking


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

I liked the silliness of 'Him', with SMG in full on sex kitten mode and the fantastic background scene with the rocket launcher (the only sound audible is Spike's "raaar" as he tackles Buffy ) 

Conversations with Dead People was done quite well too.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> I liked the silliness of 'Him', with SMG in full on sex kitten mode and the fantastic background scene with the rocket launcher (the only sound audible is Spike's "raaar" as he tackles Buffy )


 I'd forgotten that. Anya's evasiveness then the bank robbery on the radio 

Spike's 'raaar' _over_ Principal Wood's awful muzak makes it.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

I liked Storyteller too.

And the one where Buffy finally smacks down the Turok h'an 'Welcome to Thunderdome'


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> I liked the silliness of 'Him', with SMG in full on sex kitten mode and the fantastic background scene with the rocket launcher (the only sound audible is Spike's "raaar" as he tackles Buffy )
> 
> Conversations with Dead People was done quite well too.


Agree with both. Conversations With Dead People was well executed and a wonderfully intriguing taster for the season's Big Bad


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Andrew's 'Big Board'

The bringers are 'very mobile for blind people'


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I liked Storyteller too.
> 
> And the one where Buffy finally smacks down the Turok h'an 'Welcome to Thunderdome'


Buffy's refusal to back down and instead take the fight to the enemy in that season was great and well gave me the horn


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 25, 2013)

It was always great fun and got better as it went on ... the wordplay, costuming, feminism and veins of real terror/horror were brilliant.
Spike was eminently fanciable by anyone with or without a pulse and some of the jokes about punk/"Killer"'s seedy London past were mint.
I normally loathe all perky blonde cheerleader types (even when they're a Final Girl warriorwoman archetype) but oddly found Sarah Michelle Gellar completely overcam my prejudices.

On the minus side: KENDRA  - bloody Kendra! A media jafaikan accent to live in infamy FOR ALL TIME .


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

also, The Trio. We are your arch nemesisis..nemesises..nemeses


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Agree with both. Conversations With Dead People was well executed and a wonderfully intriguing taster for the season's Big Bad


When Cassie Newton/The First swallows herself at the end. Terrifying!


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> On the minus side: KENDRA  - bloody Kendra! A media jafaikan accent to live in infamy FOR ALL TIME .


It was  I was thinking about this last night actually, that race is one thing the show just doesn't manage. I know it can't tick every box, but it is very uniformly white.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

The actress may have been a little lacking, but I liked the whole Kendra storyline.


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> also, The Trio. We are your arch nemesisis..nemesises..nemeses


Oddly endearing whilst being quite dangerous and also completely icky at the same time


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> On the minus side: KENDRA  - bloody Kendra! A media jafaikan accent to live in infamy FOR ALL TIME .


 
Yeah, she hated it herself, apparently they asked to do a Jamaican accent just before filming so she had no chance to get it any good. I really liked her nevertheless, she was v. lovely


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Re: Kendra - according to the DVD commentary she was coached in a specific dialect of a region of Jamaica which was supposedly authentic but to everyone else sounded fake. No idea myself


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

I loved the way Warren developed from nerd into evil murderer. There were always the creepy signs there but it was wonderfully executed.

He is with Amber Benson (Tara) in real life. Those two together is mad!


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm never as bothered by dodgy accents as other people are. Buffy was a relatively low budget show and they can't afford to hire top notch dialect coaches like a film can. Even accent mavericks like Meryl Streep rely on them.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Re: Kendra - according to the DVD commentary she was coached in a specific dialect of a region of Jamaica which was supposedly authentic but to everyone else sounded fake. No idea myself


What a _great_ excuse 



Glitter said:


> He is with Amber Benson (Tara) in real life. Those two together is mad!


Mind = blown


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I loved the way Warren developed from nerd into evil murderer. There were always the creepy signs there but it was wonderfully executed.
> 
> He is with Amber Benson (Tara) in real life. Those two together is mad!


 
Amber Benson was the hottest woman on the cast, incidentally.

She's also a successful novelist.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> I'm never as bothered by dodgy accents as other people are. Buffy was a relatively low budget show and they can't afford to hire top notch dialect coaches like a film can. Even accent mavericks like Meryl Streep rely on them.


 
And in fairness, if we're going to start in on accents, David Boreanaz's Irish is first up.

As is Molly (Potential) with her Dick Van Dyke impression


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Amber Benson was the hottest woman on the cast, incidentally.
> 
> She's also a successful novelist.



She's a director too isn't she? And an artist I think. She's pretty talented all ends up.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> And in fairness, if we're going to start in on accents, David Boreanaz's Irish is first up.
> 
> As is Molly (Potential) with her Dick Van Dyke impression


 
Drusilla's accent wasn't that amazing, but it didn't stop her from being one of the most fun characters.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

Whereas Spike's is by no means infallible, but very good. Apparently he auditioned with an English accent and they loved it (and had no idea he was American)!

My daughter has a friend called Drusilla


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Do you reckon when Warren and Tara have real life arguments she shouts 'Well you shot me, you cunt'


----------



## maya (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> It's truly impressive that something as sci-fi as Buffy (I know that's a whole nother argument, but for simplicity..)


[ pedant ] No need for arguments, Buffy = *fantasy*, _not_ SF.
Science fiction = features technology + science-related extrapolations of some kind.
Fantasy= features magic, fantastic supernatural beings and forces, usually no science- and if some kind of science is present, it usually circumvenes scientific plausibility/laws and is just a form of magic [ / pedant ]
Sorry to be so humourless on such a brilliant thread, but just felt it needed to be said...


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

maya said:


> [ pedant ] No need  for argument, Buffy = fantasy, _not_ SF.
> science fiction = features technology + science-related extrapolations of some kind.
> fantasy= features magic, fantastic supernatural beings and forces, usually no science- and if some kind of science is present, it usually circumvenes scientific plausibility/laws and is just a form of magic[ / pedant ]
> Sorry to be so humourless on such a brilliant thread, but just feel it needed to be said...



What about Willow - she was all science and computers for several seasons


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been to buffy conventions before. The same bloke who runs them does the L Word conventions.


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Whereas Spike's is by no means infallible, but very good. Apparently he auditioned with an English accent and they loved it (and had no idea he was American)!
> 
> My daughter has a friend called Drusilla


it's good but I always felt the slang and cockneyisms never _quite_ rang true


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> What about Willow - she was all science and computers for several seasons


 
...and season 4 took more of a scifi approach.

Buffy is a blend of genres, but I always thought of it as a subversion of horror tropes first.


----------



## maya (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> What about Willow - she was all science and computers for several seasons


Aye, you may be right it's not 100% clear cut. (-_Willow!_ x  )I admit I never managed to catch all the episodes- we had no video player until the year I left home, and we weren't allowed to watch Buffy because mum thought all popular culture featuring too much hotness and sexily clad folk wasn't good for us, so we had to sneakily watch it then turn it off as she entered the room-


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I've been to buffy conventions before. The same bloke who runs them does the L Word conventions.


I didn't even know there were L Word conventions. Does every cult TV show have them ? Are there The Wire conventions ?


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> it's good but I always felt the slang and cockneyisms never _quite_ rang true


I agree, it winds me up no end that they always use 'ponce' wrong. There's another repeat offender but I can't think of it right now. No doubt it'll come to me at 4am  (eta: possibly 'nancy'?)

maya I thought about saying fantasy, but I couldn't make it fit the sentence and the linguistic pedant in me wouldn't let it hang there  But the others are right anyway, it's a blend of genres - meta-genre much of the time.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I've been to buffy conventions before. The same bloke who runs them does the L Word conventions.


Does SMG ever have anything to do with them? She never features in the extra DVD interviews..


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I agree, it winds me up no end that they always use 'ponce' wrong. There's another repeat offender but I can't think of it right now. No doubt it'll come to me at 4am  (eta: possibly 'nancy'?)


You'd have thought Anthony Head would have had a word. Unless he's far too posh to know his slang


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I agree, it winds me up no end that they always use 'ponce' wrong. There's another repeat offender but I can't think of it right now. No doubt it'll come to me at 4am  (eta: possibly 'nancy'?)
> 
> maya I thought about saying fantasy, but I couldn't make it fit the sentence and the linguistic pedant in me wouldn't let it hang there  But the others are right anyway, it's a blend of genres - meta-genre much of the time.



Spike to the Buffybot 'Very posh!'


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Does SMG ever have anything to do with them? She never features in the extra DVD interviews..


 
She wasn't well liked on the set and kept apart from the rest of the crew and cast who were very close. Raving republican and all round unpleasant person if one believes the rumours.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> You'd have thought Anthony Head would have had a word. Unless he's far too posh to know his slang


Possibly. In Band Candy Giles does an inspired mockney accent that must have been his idea. It's a bit shit  But very true to being a teenager. I love the Buffy writers obsession with calling adults grown ups! Any episode with Ethan Rayne is made of win.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> She wasn't well liked on the set and kept apart from the rest of the crew and cast who were very close. Raving republican and all round unpleasant person if one believes the rumours.


 
This comes across on the show I think. I don't dislike Gellar's acting, it's cartoonish but it does fit in with the overall feel of the show. All the best chemistry, timing and dramatic chutzpah is found elsewhere in the cast though.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Possibly. In Band Candy Giles does an inspired mockney accent that must have been his idea. It's a bit shit  But very true to being a teenager. I love the Buffy writers obsession with calling adults grown ups! Any episode with Ethan Rayne is made of win.



He's dead now


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2013)

Giles: 'I have a friend visiting this weekend...'
Anya: 'An orgasm friend?'
Giles: 'Yes, that's precisely the most appalling thing you could have said.'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Possibly. In Band Candy Giles does an inspired mockney accent that must have been his idea. It's a bit shit  But very true to being a teenager. I love the Buffy writers obsession with calling adults grown ups! Any episode with Ethan Rayne is made of win.


 

nothing will ever beat the gold blend adverts for Head cringe


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> This comes across on the show I think. I don't dislike Gellar's acting, it's cartoonish but it does fit in with the overall feel of the show. All the best chemistry, timing and dramatic chutzpah is found elsewhere in the cast though.


tbh that probably worked in the later seasons anyway given Buffy's increasing isolation and loneliness, out of necessity as the Slayer


----------



## Manter (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> He's dead now


Giles is dead?


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> This comes across on the show I think. I don't dislike Gellar's acting, it's cartoonish but it does fit in with the overall feel of the show. All the best chemistry, timing and dramatic chutzpah is found elsewhere in the cast though.


 
I never believe a single one of Gellars emotions, she always kept that deliberateness of a bad child actress (which she was) where you always see in the eyes what she is going to do next. She wasn't too bad on Buffy, though she is the reason why I never liked Buffy herself that much, but when she tried for a screen career it became obvious what a terrible actress she is.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> tbh that probably worked in the later seasons anyway given Buffy's increasing isolation and loneliness, out of necessity as the Slayer


 
Yeah, whether by accident or by design it really works. The Harry Potter films have a simillar dynamic, you don't admire the lead character so much as you admire the sidekicks for putting up with them.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Shame that planned Giles spin-off never happened.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 25, 2013)

Manter said:


> Giles is dead?


No, Robin Sachs who played Ethan Rayne.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> He's dead now


 Manter Robin Sachs who played Ethan Rayne is dead.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 25, 2013)

maya said:


> [ pedant ] No need for arguments, Buffy = *fantasy*, _not_ SF.
> Science fiction = features technology + science-related extrapolations of some kind.
> Fantasy= features magic, fantastic supernatural beings and forces, usually no science- and if some kind of science is present, it usually circumvenes scientific plausibility/laws and is just a form of magic [ / pedant ]
> Sorry to be so humourless on such a brilliant thread, but just felt it needed to be said...


 
To be even more pedantic, since fundamental principles of science prohibit both faster than light travel and reactionless (propellantless) engines, then most mainstream SF is actually fantasy too.

Once you allow FTL you might as well also have elves riding on pink unicorns ...


----------



## Manter (Jul 25, 2013)

sorry, baby brain moment...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> Shame that planned Giles spin-off never happened.


Absolutely. Doesn't seem like it's totally dead though.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Manter said:


> Giles is dead?



No, Ethan Rayne.

Everyone beat me to it 

On another note did anyone see how fit Wesley got in Angel? 

No wonder Alyson Hannigan married him!


----------



## Pingu (Jul 25, 2013)

Bunnies aren't just cute
Like everybody supposes!
They got them hoppy legs
And twitchy little noses!
And what's with all the carrots?
What do they need such good eyesight for anyway?
Bunnies! bunnies! 
It must be bunnies!!

...Or maybe midgets


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Pingu said:


> Bunnies aren't just cute
> Like everybody supposes!
> They got them hoppy legs
> And twitchy little noses!
> ...


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> nothing will ever beat the gold blend adverts for Head cringe


Just watched it. Wtaf?! Looks like it's filmed in his Sunnydale house


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah, whether by accident or by design it really works. The Harry Potter films have a simillar dynamic, you don't admire the lead character so much as you admire the sidekicks for putting up with them.


Also, Chris Barrie and Craig Charles not being able to stand each other in Red Dwarf


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

Best drama series of all time.  _Of all time._


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Best drama series of all time. _Of all time._


 
I really think it might be you know. Something like the Sopranos or the Wire might be more consistent and more technically accomplished but when you factor in the sheer scope and originality of what Buffy was trying to achieve I think it comes out ahead.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 25, 2013)

Glad we dealt with Kendra's accent before I posted on the thread. Lord almighty.

Giles walking into the tree at the end of Earshot  Every time I laugh.


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Best drama series of all time. _Of all time._


Even including the ones not made yet?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I really think it might be you know. Something like the Sopranos or the Wire might be more consistent and more technically accomplished but when you factor in the sheer scope and originality of what Buffy was trying to achieve I think it comes out ahead.


 
I was being entirely serious!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Even including the ones not made yet?


 
Yes.  _Yes_


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 25, 2013)

oh. My. Goddess!


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll never understand why anybody would settle for one best show. There were so many I thought were the greatest at the time, but then something as good but totally different came along. I'm fickle like that.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

10 years on, it's still the greatest.  That says something.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> oh. My. Goddess!


That was nifty


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Anya doing that finger in the hole thing to Xander in Hush is just brilliant!!!

Giles's flash cards


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Anya doing that finger in the hole thing to Xander in Hush is just brilliant!!!
> 
> Giles's flash cards


Buffy miming staking was mint
Edit: bloody spell check


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> 10 years on, it's still the greatest. That says something.


absolutely. Watched it all again recently and it's still fantastic


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

Last year I rewatched all 7 series.  Still is the greatest. Still is the *funniest*.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> 10 years on, it's still the greatest. That says something.


Quite. I also enjoy pointing out, to naysayers, the profound effect it has had on the English Language. All the suffix-ey stuff we say is down to Buffy.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

"My bad" is a Whedonism that gets used lots in the real world.


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 25, 2013)

"The subtext is rapidly becoming text"


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

Shame Angel wasn't better, but if you are going to make a series consisting of all the most one-dimensional, one-joke, one-trick ponies of the original series, you're always going to be fighting a losing battle, frankly.  At least it warmed up a bit after the first few series, once it found its feet.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't wait to watch it with my little girl (not yet, she's 3 and it's too scary). Of course she will hate and reject it and I will be gutted


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Shame Angel wasn't better, but if you are going to make a series consisting of all the most one-dimensional, one-joke, one-trick ponies of the original series, you're always going to be fighting a losing battle, frankly. At least it warmed up a bit after the first few series, once it found its feet.


 
I've never bothered watching Angel because I found David Boreanaz to be one of the real weak points of the original show.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


>


 
I love that episoide. the writing is brilliant and in parts its really deep yet maintains a light and cheery atmosphere throughout. some big moments plotwise too: the reveal about buffy having gone to heaven, willow and Tara with the spell stuff and the stuff with spike and buffy. Its the throwaway lines I like most of all though like when giles says about the police taking witness arias.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Pingu said:


> I love that episoide. the writing is brilliant and in parts its really deep yet maintains a light and cheery atmosphere throughout. some big moments plotwise too: the reveal about buffy having gone to heaven, willow and Tara with the spell stuff and the stuff with spike and buffy. Its the throwaway lines I like most of all though like when giles says about the police taking witness arias.


That's one of my faves too. 

I also love how the producers had parts!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've never bothered watching Angel because I found David Boreanaz to be one of the real weak points of the original show.


 
I agree.  And they ended up doing some good things with her by the end, but Cordelia was clearly never intended to be more than a throwaway joke in the odd scene.  Ditto Wesley.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2013)

Angel had its moments. The all musical episode with the green demon was lol


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Angel had its moments. The all musical episode with the green demon was lol



I liked Pylea! 

The dance of joy was ace!


----------



## Pingu (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> That's one of my faves too.
> 
> I also love how the producers had parts!


 
its actually really clever how they chose to use a "comedy" episode for so many big plot items.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Angel had its moments. The all musical episode with the green demon was lol


 
It did indeed have its moments.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 25, 2013)

I liked those nerd villains who accurately referenced episodes of Star Trek: The Next Generation

Overall Firefly was better though


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

Firefly didn't even have a proper finish.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

Angel developed into a very good show IMO, and Boreanaz improved dramatically vs his Buffy appearances.

The Season 2/3 stuff with Darla and Holtz was right up there in terms of drama and emotional punch.

Wesley's character arc is probably my favourite one out of both shows.

Fred - "Why can't I stay?" 

Incidentally, Wesley (Alexis Denisof, now married to Alyson Hannigan) and Fred (Amy Acker), play a (sort-of) couple in Whedon's new adaptation of Much Ado About Nothing, which in itself is a game of 'spot the Buffy/Angel/Firefly/Dollhouse actor'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I liked those nerd villains who accurately referenced episodes of Star Trek: The Next Generation
> 
> Overall Firefly was better though


 

another one I don't rate and yet have been to conventions of.

one day I'll go to a convention of something I like. London Expo doesn't count cos its a broad church of nerd


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

Pingu said:


> its actually really clever how they chose to use a "comedy" episode for so many big plot items.


Like when Anya is having flashbacks, after Xander ditches her and she becomes a demon again and kills all those frat boys. The cut from 'I will beeeeee' is brutal. Love the 'mustard on my shirt' touch in the background of that ep. that links to the 'they got the mustard out' song in the full musical.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

Angel developed into a _good _show, from mediocre beginnings.  It never had the depth of Buffy though.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Like when Anya is having flashbacks, after Xander ditches her and she becomes a demon again and kills all those frat boys. The cut from 'I will beeeeee' is brutal.


 
One of the best moments of anything on telly. Only beaten by some of the moments of The Body, such as the cut from Buffy's imagining her mother getting well again back to the sight of her dead on the floor.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

I have to take issue with this, though:





Rebelda said:


> I will _never_ forgive Joss Whedon for killing Anya. Never *ever*


 
Anya had to die.  Thematically, character-wise, any way you want to put it -- she had to go.  She had redeemed herself, she had completed her arc (and WHAT an arc!) and it was time for her to die.  That's exactly what made it so damned powerful.  There could be no future for her.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> One of the best moments of anything on telly. Only beaten by some of the moments of The Body, such as the cut from Buffy's imagining her mother getting well again back to the sight of her dead on the floor.


That bit makes me hold my breath. Every time.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've never bothered watching Angel because I found David Boreanaz to be one of the real weak points of the original show.


You've been missing out. Not only was it great in its own right, it's also were many of Buffy's best recurring characters came into their own. And just like Buffy was an ensemble show and not just about its title character, so was Angel.


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Like when Anya is having flashbacks, after Xander ditches her and she becomes a demon again and kills all those frat boys. The cut from 'I will beeeeee' is brutal. Love the 'mustard on my shirt' touch in the background of that ep. that links to the 'they got the mustard out' song in the full musical.


oooh, Anya going full postal on that frat house was blood curdling


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I have to take issue with this, though:
> 
> Anya had to die. Thematically, character-wise, any way you want to put it -- she had to go. She had redeemed herself, she had completed her arc (and WHAT an arc!) and it was time for her to die. That's exactly what made it so damned powerful. There could be no future for her.


I *know*  But I don't like it.

Someone big had to die and it couldn't be a scooby; couldn't be Dawn because that would leave Buffy sad nor Principal Wood because that would remove Faith's potential happiness (and I repeat: anyone suggesting Faith is going on ignore).


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I have to take issue with this, though:
> 
> Anya had to die. Thematically, character-wise, any way you want to put it -- she had to go. She had redeemed herself, she had completed her arc (and WHAT an arc!) and it was time for her to die. That's exactly what made it so damned powerful. There could be no future for her.


Indeed. Just as Spike had to go


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> oooh, Anya going full postal on that frat house was blood curdling


Which reminds me of the brilliance of D'Hoffryn 

I've never heard of him. What did you say his name was? D'Hoffryn-fr-fr-fr.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

It's not just that somebody big had to die.  _Anya_ had to die.  She had learnt to become human, she had learnt to understand death, she had learnt fear and pain and loss, and now it was time for her to die.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Indeed. Just as Spike had to go


 
Bringing Spike back for Angel was brilliant in that he is an amazing character and his chemistry with Angel was fantastic.  But it was terrible in that Spike's arc was complete and revising it was always going to be unsatisfying.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> It's not just that somebody big had to die. _Anya_ had to die. She had learnt to become human, she had learnt to understand death, she had learnt fear and pain and loss, and now it was time for her to die.


*lalalalalalala I can't hear you*


----------



## JTG (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Bringing Spike back for Angel was brilliant in that he is an amazing character and his chemistry with Angel was fantastic. But it was terrible in that Spike's arc was complete and revising it was always going to be unsatisfying.


Oh. Perhaps I shouldn't watch Angel after all then


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Oh. Perhaps I shouldn't watch Angel after all then


 
Oops.  Spoiler.  Not until something like series 3, though.

The Angel/Spike stuff is hilarious, mind.  And lots of Spike backstory, which is lovely.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

I think it was more the almost casual way Anya died, in that it was true to how a real person would probably fare in that situation, not able to protect yourself from all angles, overwhelmed and brutally cut down, with no time for anyone to grieve or hear your last words.

Spike got the drawn-out, time-to-say-something-romantic-and-cool 'TV' death in the finale.

The fact he's responsible for knocking down the Sunnydale sign for the 3rd time was a great in-joke too.

EDIT - In fact, 'Chosen' bothers me slightly because the 'back-up' teams are split up really unevenly (Xander and Dawn, Anya and Andrew, Wood and Giles?). I'm still not sure how Andrew didn't die, it's edited a bit shoddily.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> The fact he's responsible for knocking down the Sunnydale sign for the 3rd time was a great in-joke too.


 
I'd never even twigged that!


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> I think it was more the almost casual way Anya died, in that it was true to how a real person would probably fare in that situation, not able to protect yourself from all angles, overwhelmed and brutally cut down, with no time for anyone to grieve or hear your last words.


The cut through her chest is actually awesome. I love the touch at the end, where Andrew ('I have swimmers ear' ) lies to Xander and tells him she died saving his life. Telling a story for good.

Hate Andrew's cry face though.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Like with all of Whedon's TV series, season 1 of Angel was a little shakey, though I thought it was better than season 1 of Buffy. By season 2 everything was in place. I'm as much of a fan of that show as I am of Buffy and it's best watched alternating Buffy and Angel episodes as they were released, because often characters go from one series into the next and continue plot lines over there. Faith, Darla, Wesley and Harmony all became more interesting characters on Angel. Spike was as much fun as ever. Cordelia by neccessity of becoming a lead, completely changed as a character and eventually they didn't know what to do with her anymore.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

Also, before I forget, _Beer Bad_ is actually not a bad episode and I don't get why it picks up so much flak from the majority of fans.

Willow pwning Parker and Xander / Giles dealing with Cave-Buffy all made me lol hard.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Oh. Perhaps I shouldn't watch Angel after all then


 
Oh rubbish.. Fans who boycott something that's great because they feel some wrong was done by a favourite character are mental. There is five seasons of Whedon brilliance there, with its own intricate mytholgy and mutitude of great characters and plot lines. And Spike is great on Angel.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> It's not just that somebody big had to die.  _Anya_ had to die.  She had learnt to become human, she had learnt to understand death, she had learnt fear and pain and loss, and now it was time for her to die.




Yep, I get that.

So  when we're talking about journeys and so on what about Xander. He summoned the demon in Once More With Feeling and lots of people died. No consequences. 

And also what about to Buffy in Season 2 'Willow says........kick his ass' Now if Buffy had known what Willow was doing it would potentially have changed what happens. Eventually in Season 7 it comes out that he lied and.....nothing. 


Also, anyone else desperate to know what the fuck Cecily did to become a vengeance demon?


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> The cut through her chest is actually awesome. I love the touch at the end, where Andrew ('I have swimmers ear' ) lies to Xander and tells him she died saving his life. Telling a story for good.
> 
> Hate Andrew's cry face though.



I hate the fact he's in that Pepsi Max advert. In fact, he's been in loads of things and always looks slightly different so you're never sure if it's him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Indeed. Just as Spike had to go


 

but then he turned up again in Torchwood and my brain was offended


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I hate the fact he's in that Pepsi Max advert. In fact, he's been in loads of things and always looks slightly different so you're never sure if it's him.


He was in Buffy S5 as one of Harmony's minions. eta: I had never noticed that was him in the advert!


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

I was never bothered by Spike's and Anya's deaths. They died in the last episode, so it's not like we had to do without them. And if there is a final life or death battle, if they don't kill off some of the leads, it feels like a cop-out.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Also, anyone else desperate to know what the fuck Cecily did to become a vengeance demon?


YES - I also wanted more after Spike realises who she is when she locks them all in the house at Dawn's behest!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

One thing I really love about Buffy is the recurring characters and how they don't fuck about with them and use the same actors.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> One thing I really love about Buffy is the recurring characters and how they don't fuck about with them and use the same actors.


 
Do many shows still do that ? Soap operas like Dynasty used to recast actors all the time when they left, but I haven't noticed that much over the last couple of decades, unless its very minor characters. Usually now they write out a character, rather than recasting them and then they often introduce or promote a character who has a similar qualities to the one who left.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

Xander didn't have a story arc.  He wasn't a protagonist, he wasn't a hero, he was, famously, the Zeppo.  Killing him would have felt highly unsatisfactory.

Anya, on the other hand, had a proper hero's arc, old school, leading to her death.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2013)

Manter said:


> Every man with whom I've ever discussed it had the hots for willow in every incarnation.
> 
> I had a thing for Spike which even I know is a bit weird


 
There's a hilariously cheesy episode in season 7 of _Supernatural_ that features James Marsters (Spike) and Charisma Carpenter (Cordelia) as a pair of immortal witches, and I have to say that ol' Spike has aged well.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Actually, even Spike got interesting as time went by - to the point where I got all cross at Xander in particular for his knee-jerk anti Spike stuff. The revelations in the final season about Spike's siring etc were actually heart breaking


 
Spike is probably (IMHO) better in season 5 of Angel than in Buffy, because he gets to play directly off of Angel with their little rivalry _schtick_, plus we get to the root of why Spike has such a hate-on for Angel.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Puppet Angel


 
Was from Angel, not Buffy.
Fucking classic though, the moody little puppet bastard!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> There's a hilariously cheesy episode in season 7 of _Supernatural_ that features James Marsters (Spike) and Charisma Carpenter (Cordelia) as a pair of immortal witches, and I have to say that ol' Spike has aged well.



He was pretty old in Buffy wasn't he (all things considered)

I'm such a Spike nerd that I went to London to see Ghost of The Robot. On my own


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Forgot to mention Giles' very real affection for all the Scoobies but especially Buffy and the moments of real emotion/anguish that resulted from that. Brilliantly written and portrayed more often than not
> 
> 
> I agree with that. On the subject of Andrew, in a final season which became increasingly dark and serious he provided genuine and not annoying at all light relief. He could easily have been annoying but turned out OK


 
Andrew's guest appearance in season 5 of Angel, where he's obviously still got a "thing" for Spike, is pretty good too.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Andrew's guest appearance in season 5 of Angel, where he's obviously still got a "thing" for Spike, is pretty good too.



I love his face when he takes the call from Fred when Willow goes to LA to put Angel's soul back.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> He was pretty old in Buffy wasn't he (all things considered)
> 
> I'm such a Spike nerd that I went to London to see Ghost of The Robot. On my own


 
Late 20s when Buffy started, so mid-40s now, although that might just be his showbiz age.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I love his face when he takes the call from Fred when Willow goes to LA to put Angel's soul back.


'sounds kind of effeminate'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I love his face when he takes the call from Fred when Willow goes to LA to put Angel's soul back.


 
He's a damn good character actor. I'll give him that, unlike the other two "evil gang" dicks, who mostly only seemed able to do selfish, whiny and needy.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Late 20s when Buffy started, so mid-40s now, although that might just be his showbiz age.



He's 50

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Marsters


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Late 20s when Buffy started, so mid-40s now, although that might just be his showbiz age.


He was already in his mid-30s when he started on Buffy. He is 50 now. I remember because he's my age.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 25, 2013)

*bounces in to thread* OMG Buffy Buffy Buffy Buffy Buffy. 
I still watch it all the time  I don't think I'll ever tire of it. 
I love it so much. 
Angel is pretty good too. Especially the later series when some other Buffy characters turn up. 
*bounces out but will be back*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> Shame that planned Giles spin-off never happened.


 
Would have been cool to get a better handle on the whole "ripper" thing, for a start.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Would have been cool to get a better handle on the whole "ripper" thing, for a start.



Such a bloody awful nickname! It always makes me think of Mallory Towers or the Chalet School


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> He was already in his mid-30s when he started on Buffy. He is 50 now. I remember because he's my age.


 
Hmm, I remember reading something along the lines of "Marsters, 28..." so *definitely* showbiz age!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Such a bloody awful nickname! It always makes me think of Mallory Towers or the Chalet School


 
Well, poor bugger wasn't particularly blessed in the Christian name dept, either!


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hmm, I remember reading something along the lines of "Marsters, 28..." so *definitely* showbiz age!


He was pretty open about it from the start and it's been on Imdb since the 90s.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> Oh rubbish.. Fans who boycott something that's great because they feel some wrong was done by a favourite character are mental. There is five seasons of Whedon brilliance there, with its own intricate mytholgy and mutitude of great characters and plot lines. And Spike is great in Angel.


 
Angel went a bit further in pushing the idea that while vampires were bad, there were some sick fanged fucks too, like the torturer Spike hired to retrieve the ring, and the Wolfram and Hart arc really pushed home the "people willing to sell their soul for a slice of the pie" angle.
The final episode was a good way to end, I thought. I particularly loved watching Lorne killing Lindsey, and Lindsey using his last breath to be petulant about it, I have to admit!


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Angel went out with its best season. It was a shame that's when they pulled the plug, it could have gone on for another couple of years and be great.

I really liked Amy Acker, Fred was really Angel's Willow and I would have liked to see what happens with Illyra.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Joss Whedon's public school background yet. Giles was based on his schoolmasters at Winchester College. Urban's standards are slipping!


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Joss Whedon's public school background yet. Giles was based on his schoolmasters at Winchester College. Urban's standards are slipping!


 
Not another class thread !


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's a damn good character actor. I'll give him that, unlike the other two "evil gang" dicks, who mostly only seemed able to do selfish, whiny and needy.


Not Jonathan - what about Superstar (s4?), I love that episode and it reveals the trick to defeating Adam. 

*waves* to kittyP 

I didn't know that Stigmata.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 25, 2013)

I loved Buffy while it was running, but I have zero desire to see it again.

My supervisor - a Marxist-Feminist academic of the old school - used to watch it with her daughter, and graduated from snide comments to actually being a fan.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I loved Buffy while it was running, but I have zero desire to see it again.
> 
> My supervisor - a Marxist-Feminist academic of the old school - used to watch it with her daughter, and graduated from snide comments to actually being a fan.


 
my poetry tutor (who had the sheer gall to turn up at a poetry open mike night frequented by us lot and recite stuff from his latest collection) was going out with a feminist tutor who specialised in gothic literature. She had the tickets from an american buffy convention on her damn noticeboard, pinned there like the scalps of geekness. I sneer, but when there was a picket line about cuts to support staff they were right there with us. So free pass. Still, the fucking pair of them.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I loved Buffy while it was running, but I have zero desire to see it again.


 
I never rewatch shows. I just don't have the time, there are plenty of great new shows around and I watch lots of films as well. I have revisited out the odd favourite episode though.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> my poetry tutor (who had the sheer gall to turn up at a poetry open mike night frequented by us lot and recite stuff from his latest collection) was going out with a feminist tutor who specialised in gothic literature. She had the tickets from an american buffy convention on her damn noticeboard, pinned there like the scalps of geeekness. I sneer, but when there was a picket line about cuts to support staff they were right there with us. So free pass. Still, the fucking pair of them.


 
Serves you right for having a "poetry tutor" in the first place.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Serves you right for having a "poetry tutor" in the first place.


 

Needless to say, I am the better poet


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Needless to say, I am the better poet


 
Well, I hope your poetry rhymes, at least.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Not Jonathan - what about Superstar (s4?), I love that episode and it reveals the trick to defeating Adam.
> 
> *waves* to kittyP
> 
> I didn't know that Stigmata.



I LOVE Jonathan. I always thought he was a little sweetie.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2013)

Stigmata post: 12430299 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Joss Whedon's public school background yet. Giles was based on his schoolmasters at Winchester College. Urban's standards are slipping!



He let loose a couple of great quotes during the writer's strike that I can't seem to find (but one was quoted on urban). 

He's on the right side IMO. 

But yeah, not another class discussion


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

One of my greatest heroes illustrator, writer and 'crazy cat gentleman' Edward Gorey was a big Buffy fan.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> but then he turned up again in Torchwood and my brain was offended


 
though those episodes did end up being the more watchable ones


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Needless to say, I am the better poet


 
And don't you know it.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 25, 2013)

random buffy trivia

buffys mum was in the Rocky Horror Picture show (Damn it Janet...)

Anthony Head is a dead nice bloke. Met him whilst Mrs Pingu was on a T Touch course with Sarah Fisher (his wife) we had a bacon butty and a couple of cuppas whilst waiting for them to come out. didn't talk about Buffy though - it was frustrating but wasn't the time or place


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2013)

Pingu said:


> T Touch course


 
Good stuff or pseuodscience?

We did a session and it seemed more the latter than the former to me, although there was clearly some good bits.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 25, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Good stuff or pseuodscience?
> 
> We did a session and it seemed more the latter than the former to me, although there was clearly some good bits.


 
IME... hippy shit. has some good bit but the "science" behind it is dead suspect to me though - up there with NLP in my mind.

Mrs Pingu likes this sort of stuff though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2013)

Glitter several years ago I had _the filthiest dream ever_ about Spike and it still haunts my psyche


----------



## Glitter (Jul 25, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Glitter several years ago I had _the filthiest dream ever_ about Spike and it still haunts my psyche



And by haunt you mean 'dug out and polished?'

I love 'Smashed' for the violent Spuffy shaggin'

[derail]once had a filthy dream about Myles Kennedy and I've never seen him the same way since[/derail]


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 26, 2013)

Glitter said:


> He's 50
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Marsters


Fucking bastard, he's looks amazing for his age.

Anyway, everyone has pretty said what needs to be said, top show. In fact I think I might have to start re-watching it now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Glitter several years ago I had _the filthiest dream ever_ about Spike and it still haunts my psyche


 
remember that episode where him and buffy had a proper violent fuck and fell through the floor etc? Jonny Kleenex saw his share prices rise sharply on that day


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep, definitely time for a rewatch 

ETA Now it looks like I'm replying to dotcommunist and I feel dirty...


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

7am Syfy channel, Xander's getting all hyena'd up!!!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 26, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Serves you right for having a "poetry tutor" in the first place.


It's a dirty job but someone's gotta do it...


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Man, whys everyone so down on dawn? I thought it was a really cool way to shoehorn a character into the show like that. Kept it feeling fresh, like anything could happen, and her arguments with buffy were pretty comedy.


 

I thought it was very clever the way she was written in to it and the way they found out who she was etc but I just didn't like her. 
If she had only been in it for the one series maybe she would have been more tolerable. 
Also the way she shouts "get out, Get Out, GET OUT" about 5 times in the one series, in exactly the same way is just the most annoying thing in the whole show and I cringe when I know it is coming.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

Reno said:


> I thought Tara was great. Why all the hate for the decent characters ? Because they aren't badass? She became the conscience of the show and a sort of maternal character to the gang after Buffy's mother died. Her relationship with Willow on. Prime time series was pretty groundbreaking and I liked that actress. There was a lot of warmth she brought to that character.
> 
> I also don't get the hate for Dawn. She is supposed to be the annoying little sister, but that doesn't mean she has to die. She grows as the series goes on. And the Key plot line that introduced her was brilliant.


 

I for one loved Tara


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)

Pingu said:


> Anthony Head is a dead nice bloke. Met him whilst Mrs Pingu was on a T Touch course with Sarah Fisher (his wife) we had a bacon butty and a couple of cuppas whilst waiting for them to come out. didn't talk about Buffy though - it was frustrating but wasn't the time or place


 
It was certainly the right time for a conversation about coffee adverts, though...?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 26, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I thought it was very clever the way she was written in to it and the way they found out who she was etc but I just didn't like her.
> If she had only been in it for the one series maybe she would have been more tolerable.
> Also the way she shouts "get out, Get Out, GET OUT" about 5 times in the one series, in exactly the same way is just the most annoying thing in the whole show and I cringe when I know it is coming.



Yeah, my current season 5 rewatch does show her as a bit of a one note joke. I still cant bring myself to find her half as annoying as Riley, but i think im starting to understand the hate a bit...


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

Tara was brilliant and led to the greatest plotline, in Evil Willow.

Dawn could have been great, but there was something a bit uncanny valley about her portrayal.  I just didn't buy her motivation.  I don't know whether it was the acting or the lines or her plot, but she never really rang true.  It only stood out so much because everything else in the show was so note-perfect.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

JTG said:


> God, Harmony was _dumb_!
> 
> I've just remembered, I had a proper thing for Darla as well. Only in her vampire form mind


 

Harmony was dumb but so funny. 
She brought some light relief back when all was getting to deep and serious. 
And she is great in Angel too.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

Reno said:


> Drusilla's accent wasn't that amazing, but it didn't stop her from being one of the most fun characters.


 

OMG, in all of this I forgot Drusilla.
Yeah terrible accent but it didn't matter, she was funny and dark and perfect alongside Spike 

I loved The Trio too. 
Jonathon already had his own story arc from before but went from nobody to someone back to nobody again. 
Warren starting off quite comedic and then becoming a genuine psychopath. 
And Andrew, well, just excellent and when he turns up in Angel "The Vampyyers"


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

Reno said:


> I'll never understand why anybody would settle for one best show. There were so many I thought were the greatest at the time, but then something as good but totally different came along. I'm fickle like that.


 

This is me. 
I don't have to choose a favorite film, song, TV show so I won't.
Some genres are just too incompatible to choose between.
How am I supposed to pick between The Wizard of Oz, The Philadelphia Story and Natural Born Killers


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

Harmony and Spike


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

Also to anyone that only watched it first time around on TV and is wondering whether to watch it again, do remember loads was cut for TV as it was on early on BBC 2 so there is loads of more sexy or scary stuff you will have missed. 
Go on, you know you want to


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

kittyP said:


> This is me.
> I don't have to choose a favorite film, song, TV show so I won't.
> Some genres are just too incompatible to choose between.
> How am I supposed to pick between The Wizard of Oz, The Philadelphia Story and Natural Born Killers


 
Wizard of Oz.

Done.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

kittyP said:


> This is me.
> I don't have to choose a favorite film, song, TV show so I won't.
> Some genres are just too incompatible to choose between.
> How am I supposed to pick between The Wizard of Oz, The Philadelphia Story and Natural Born Killers



You pick The Wizard of Oz! Obv


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

As a stand alone ep I loved Buffy vs Dracula!


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Done.


 

You can choose but I can't


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

[youtube]


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

This thread is making me very emotional


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

I loved the shift of scooby focus to the magic shop. It never felt quite right at Giles' bachelor pad


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

It kept getting bigger and bigger!

It was Tiny when Mr Bogarty had it!


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

Tardis shop, innit


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2013)

kittyP, The Philadelphia Story. Stewart, Grant & Hepburn? Goodness.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2013)

This may be my favourite thread on Urban


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2013)

Just recognised that Seth Green was one of my first guy crushes


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2013)

Also, his complete lack of surprise at seeing a vampire get slayed.

"Actually, it explains a lot"


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Just recognised that Seth Green was one of my first guy crushes


*sigh* why does he have to be so short.. I am equal parts sad and glad that they didn't find a way to bring him back for the last series.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)

I just watched a clip of where Buffy finds her Mum, her acting is brilliant. It wouldn't have worked if the acting hadn't been as good as the ideas and the writing, it's obvious no-one was cast purely for their looks although it is a very good-looking cast of course.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

I do wonder how _actually_ good looking they all are - I suspect it's partly the great characters/writing/acting iyswim. Apart from Faith, who is just.. *dribbles*


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2013)

See, I never got the Faith thing


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 26, 2013)

S☼I said:


> I just watched a clip of where Buffy finds her Mum, her acting is brilliant. It wouldn't have worked if the acting hadn't been as good as the ideas and the writing, it's obvious no-one was cast purely for their looks although it is a very good-looking cast of course.


 
I can't watch that.  Its really raw.  I think we have to credit the director for that scene too.  The fact that there's no background sound adds to the rawness.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 26, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I LOVE Jonathan. I always thought he was a little sweetie.


 
Shouldn't that be "a little sweatie", as in "sweaty, whiny dwarf"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 26, 2013)

Balbi said:


> See, I never got the Faith thing


 
You gotta have Faith, Balbs, you gotta have Faith.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I can't watch that. Its really raw. I think we have to credit the director for that scene too. The fact that there's no background sound adds to the rawness.


 
Sometimes there is what sounds like the kind of high frequency hum you hear in your brain when things are really shitted up, before it is suddenly cut out.  That was genius too.

That episode deserves all the adulation and awards that it got.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

Wondering whether I can sneak "Once More with Feeling" i before badgers gets back


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 26, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Shouldn't that be "a little sweatie", as in "sweaty, whiny dwarf"?


 
He starred in the Matrix though!



> *Buffy* - "Giles, do you have a Jonathan swimsuit calendar?"​*Giles* - "No ... Yes .... It-it was a gift."​


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 26, 2013)

I've sat through some truly terrible films solely because Eliza Dushku was in them


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Wondering whether I can sneak "Once More with Feeling" i before badgers gets back


Do it!


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:
			
		

> Do it!



I am singing my heart out


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Wondering whether I can sneak "Once More with Feeling" i before badgers gets back


 
I have the karaoke version of some of the songs, off of the DVDs.  Sometimes I listen to them just because.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 26, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Sometimes there is what sounds like the kind of high frequency hum you hear in your brain when things are really shitted up, before it is suddenly cut out. That was genius too.
> 
> That episode deserves all the adulation and awards that it got.


 
Yep.  It gets the way your brain goes strange in times of stress perfectly.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

Balbi said:


> See, I never got the Faith thing


For me, it was the bad girl thing that I deeply, deeply admired and tried failed to emulate as a 13 year old girl. Also, her hair.

eta: I now really appreciate her intense vulnerability, which I didn't get so much as a tween.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

kittyP said:
			
		

> I am singing my heart out



Spikes face when he starts singing Let me Rest in Peace "oh ffs"


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

I will walk through the fire!


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

There's nothing we can't face ... except for bunnies.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

Pretty sure that Once More With Feeling placed very highly on C4's list of the top 100 musicals of all time.  Because it is a proper musical -- the plot is advanced through the songs.  And the reason for it being a musical grows organically out of the plot too.  Perfect.

Apparently, Whedon turned up on day 1 of the production meetings for Season 6 with the script, lyrics and musics all completely written and finished and threw it down on the table.  He knew exactly how he wanted it, and he knew it was going to be the beating heart of the whole season.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> *sigh* why does he have to be so short.. I am equal parts sad and glad that they didn't find a way to bring him back for the last series.


I still lament the fact that Willow had small tits


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

fogbat said:


> I still lament the fact that Willow had small tits


 
Bad fogbat.  Very bad.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Bad fogbat.  Very bad.


Nah, they weren't bad. Just unattractively small.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

Some of us appreciate a smaller bosom.  And I really wish I never had to say that.

Anyway, great lines in Once More With Feeling: "This line is mostly filler".


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 26, 2013)

I actually happened to watch Chosen the other day as Syfy must have been ending it's run of the series (before starting right back up again no doubt).

The scene where they cut between Buffy's earlier speech to the Potentials and Willow's spell still gives me goosebumps, right from "so here's where you make a choice", then the cutting to girls all round the world being activated. The woman's arm coming up to grab the fist aimed at her, and the little girl at the baseball plate going from nervous to "I'm going to smash this out of the fucking park" in one head tilt 

Annoyingly it doesn't appear to be on youtube, but everyone knows what I mean anyway.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Some of us appreciate a smaller bosom.  And I really wish I never had to say that.
> 
> Anyway, great lines in Once More With Feeling: "This line is mostly filler".


My satirical comments are wasted.

Pearls before swine


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm _guessing_ it was a response to the attack on those of us of shortened stature.

Twice in one day I've had to take that 

e2a:





fogbat said:


> My satirical comments are wasted.
> 
> Pearls before swine


_Vindication_.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh.  Oh right.  Gotcha.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2013)

It's either comments like that, or getting pissed up and starting fights with the biggest man in the pub


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

"Biggest" as in "with the biggest cock"?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2013)

kabbes said:


> "Biggest" as in "with the biggest cock"?


Oh, I'll fight you, too.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

"where do we go from heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" 

I cried my eyes out 
I feel oddly purged though


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

fogbat said:


> My satirical comments are wasted.
> 
> Pearls before swine


If it's any consolation, I always fancy short guys they just never want to go out with me because I'm 5'11'' 

eta: Because, what I meant was, if Seth Green were taller _obviously_ he would go out with me 



Lord Camomile said:


> attack


Srsly?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I
> eta: Because, what I meant was, if Seth Green were taller _obviously_ he would go out with me


 



Totes


----------



## Pingu (Jul 26, 2013)

so is it safe to say that a "once more with feeling" was peoples favourite episode?

we could probably do with a poll


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 26, 2013)

I think Hush or The Body are both better, although neither really encapsulate the show itself (no witty dialogue, etc) 

Overall I'd say The Gift actually.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

fogbat said:


> Oh, I'll fight you, too.


'There could be oil of some kind involved'


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> The Gift


We few, we happy few..we band of buggered 

 *wails* I can't pick a favourite. Possibly the one where Buffy gets invisibled. Or Showtime.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Srsly?


Srsly


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

Beware, I'm watching The Pack *hyena cackle*


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> We few, we happy few..we band of buggered
> 
> *wails* I can't pick a favourite. Possibly the one where Buffy gets invisibled. Or Showtime.


Oh oh oh or Inca Mummy Girl.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2013)

Pingu said:


> so is it safe to say that a "once more with feeling" was peoples favourite episode?
> 
> we could probably do with a poll


It's high up for me, but I prefer both Hush and Restless from season 4.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> If it's any consolation, I always fancy short guys they just never want to go out with me because I'm 5'11''



I'm free Saturday.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> 'There could be oil of some kind involved'


I'm free Saturday.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

fogbat said:


> I'm free Saturday.



How's the leg cramp Spike?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2013)

FOGBAT STOP TURNING EVERY THREAD INTO THE ODT


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2013)

Glitter said:


> How's the leg cramp Spike?


It's a thing!


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

Glitter said:


> How's the leg cramp Spike?


I was going to quote the exact same thing. Glitter you need to be my NBF


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I was going to quote the exact same thing. Glitter you need to be my NBF



Done!

'I'm just an old friend of Rebeldaaa here!'


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

You need the shirt


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2013)

kittyP said:


> "where do we go from heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"
> 
> I cried my eyes out
> I feel oddly purged though


 
One of the most heartbreaking moments in BtVS is Tara's reprise, the way 'I'm under your spell' changes from pure joy to total horror as she stares at the evidence


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> One of the most heartbreaking moments in BtVS is Tara's reprise, the way 'I'm under your spell' changes from pure joy to total horror as she stares at the evidence



Tara and Giles singing is  though.

When I have it on in the car I'm always Tara!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2013)

Ooh yes, any Giles singing is win tbh.

'Xander! And Willow! Try not to bleed on my couch, I've just had it steeeeeeeam cleeeeeaned....'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2013)

Pingu said:


> so is it safe to say that a "once more with feeling" was peoples favourite episode?
> 
> we could probably do with a poll


 
Apart from 'Hush' I really like the episode 'Beer Bad' for sheer throwaway fun value.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2013)

Once More With Feeling on here tonight.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Apart from 'Hush' I really like the episode 'Beer Bad' for sheer throwaway fun value.



I like Bewitched, Bothered and Bewildered for that. 

And the one in S6 with the Mummy Hand.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

I need to go and put sheets on my bed and pack a suitcase. 

I'm going to pull out my box sets and find a suitable episode to watch while I do. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 26, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I need to go and put sheets on my bed and pack a suitcase.
> 
> I'm going to pull out my box sets and find a suitable episode to watch while I do. Suggestions appreciated.



Tabula rasa


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Tabula rasa



Ooh good call! I went with The Harsh Light Of Day though! 

Spike and Harmony FTW!!!

'Is Antonio Banderas a vampire?'


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Tabula rasa


That's what I'd have said, it's my go-to episode. eta: but Harsh Light of Day is good, Harmony is always great for light entertainment!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> That's what I'd have said, it's my go-to episode. eta: but Harsh Light of Day is good, Harmony is always great for light entertainment!



I do love Tabula Rasa but the ending is too hardcore for me emotionally tonight! (Been drinking)

I'm going to watch 'Pangs' in bed in a bit! 

'You made a bear!'


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:
			
		

> We few, we happy few..we band of buggered
> 
> *wails* I can't pick a favourite. Possibly the one where Buffy gets invisibled. Or Showtime.



I really can't pick a favourite and you know what, I don't have to :d


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:
			
		

> Beware, I'm watching The Pack *hyena cackle*



I love this episode. It has some good music in it too


----------



## kittyP (Jul 26, 2013)

Can I just say, I love you all on this thread


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 26, 2013)

I SO wanted to go the Bronze when I first watched Buffy...


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I'm going to watch 'Pangs' in bed in a bit!
> 
> 'You made a bear!'


Oooh I *love* that one. 'I happen to think mine is the level head and yours is the one stuff would roll off of' 


kittyP said:


> Can I just say, I love you all on this thread


Me too. I have a new happy place 


PursuedByBears said:


> I SO wanted to go the Bronze when I first watched Buffy...


I _still_ want to go to The Bronze


----------



## Glitter (Jul 27, 2013)

'I didn't give him syphillis'


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 27, 2013)

"Wanna see my impression of Ghandi?"


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 27, 2013)

Just watched this again, forgot all about the hammer and sickle


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 27, 2013)

Just watched Inca Mummy Girl. I love the moment Oz sees Willow for the first time, in her massive arctic fishing outfit. 'Who's that girl?'


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 27, 2013)

Never Kill A Boy On The First Date is on right now.

"Hello salty goodness"


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 27, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Never Kill A Boy On The First Date is on right now.
> 
> "Hello salty goodness"


Owen is _such_ an irritating sap.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 27, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Just watched Inca Mummy Girl. I love the moment Oz sees Willow for the first time, in her massive arctic fishing outfit. 'Who's that girl?'


 
The tragic romance of Oz and Willow is a fantastic thing.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2013)

I thought I would hate it 

Pretty American people doing a tongue in cheek vampire/demon series and stuff. I like to hate things like this without evidence or any basis of fact as a rule. 

But... I really enjoyed it, and the Angel series too


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 27, 2013)

kabbes said:


> The tragic romance of Oz and Willow is a fantastic thing.


Oz: I'm going to ask you to go out with me tomorrow night. I'm kind of nervous about it actually, it's interesting.
Willow: Well if it helps at all, I'm going to say yes. 

Rebelda: *swoons*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 27, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Just watched Inca Mummy Girl. I love the moment Oz sees Willow for the first time, in her massive arctic fishing outfit. 'Who's that girl?'


 
"What was that?"
"I shrugged!"
"Next time you should probably just say 'shrug'."
...
"Sigh."


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 27, 2013)

Was anyone a member of 'the bronze' the original official boards for buffy?
It was really fun, but odd. The european membership were all men and women in their 20s& 30s, who were busy flirting and teasing each other, and the US membership were all teens going 'whut the fuck are you Limeys yakking about?'


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 27, 2013)

I spent some time on a buffy myspace group, back when myspace was the thing. Made me realise that buffy obsessives were a bit weird and, well, obsessed. Great show, but theres only so much you can say about it.

That said, i just jumped forward to Once More With Feeling. Fucking amazing television. Properly unique and entertaining. Some xatchy tunes, and genuinely emotive.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 27, 2013)

No. Tbh I never really thought about joining groups today do with Buffy. 
I know this sounds wanky but Buffy is quite personal to me. 
I don't mind discussing it with you guys coz it's urban but I think discussing it with other fans on a fancentric site would ruin for me.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 27, 2013)

_Restless_ - final episode of s4.


Death of a Salesman.
Giles recruiting Spike to be a Watcher _"Come on, put your back into it. A Watcher scoffs at gravity."_
Riley gets to be the cowboy.
Joyce living in the wall.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2013)

kittyP said:


> No. Tbh I never really thought about joining groups today do with Buffy.
> I know this sounds wanky but Buffy is quite personal to me.
> I don't mind discussing it with you guys coz it's urban but I think discussing it with other fans on a fancentric site would ruin for me.


 

this is why i don't post on anime sites.

doesn't feel right


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> No. Tbh I never really thought about joining groups today do with Buffy.
> I know this sounds wanky but Buffy is quite personal to me.
> I don't mind discussing it with you guys coz it's urban but I think discussing it with other fans on a fancentric site would ruin for me.


 
I feel _exactly_ the same.


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2013)

fogbat said:


> _Restless_ - final episode of s4.
> 
> 
> Death of a Salesman.
> ...


You forgot to mention the cheese man. One of my favourite episodes and one of he rare times when someone really managed to catch the random weirdness of dreams.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 28, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> I feel _exactly_ the same.


Me too.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 28, 2013)

fogbat said:


> _Restless_ - final episode of s4.
> 
> 
> Death of a Salesman.
> ...


 
Willow and Tara in the back of Xander's ice cream van


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Willow and Tara in the back of Xander's ice cream van



Nicely sending up the cheap lesbian thrills that BtVS never descended to with Willow and Tara


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 28, 2013)

fogbat said:


> the cheap lesbian thrills that BtVS never descended to


Unlike me, it would seem


----------



## Glitter (Jul 28, 2013)

You men, with your sales!


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2013)

bunnies.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2013)

I am still singing all the songs from watching it on Friday morning.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2013)

This thread has me reaching for the Complete Buffy and Angel box sets and _I just don't have the time_ damn you all.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I am still singing all the songs from watching it on Friday morning.


 

This thread just made me watch it and I should be in bed. It made me very sadhappy.

 

Now I have to watch them all again.

Except season 7. Never really got on with 7 so much.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I am still singing all the songs from watching it on Friday morning.


 

The beginning...


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2013)

The Groke said:


> This thread just made me watch it and I should be in bed. It made me very sadhappy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I couldn't sing alone properly with the end scene as I was crying so much


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I am still singing all the songs from watching it on Friday morning.


I think I need the CD in my life. 

I should be reading Chaucer (  ) but instead I am watching Buffy from the beginning, for the first time in ages. On s2 now, and actually said aloud 'I fucking _love_ Buffy' last night. Thanks thread


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I think I need the CD in my life.
> 
> I should be reading Chaucer (  ) but instead I am watching Buffy from the beginning, for the first time in ages. On s2 now, and actually said aloud 'I fucking _love_ Buffy' last night. Thanks thread


 

It is just the most amazing thing


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I couldn't sing alone properly with the end scene as I was crying so much


Willow on the bedroom floor quietly crying makes me crumple. Any Willow crying gets me tbh.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh god I might watch it again and fuck off the GP


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 28, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> It was alright. I don't know why people still go mad over it today though.
> 
> I liked Giles and kind of wanted to be him when I grew up


 
Punting instant coffee to the masses?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh! We could necro my old poll as well for the latecomers.


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Punting instant coffee to the masses?


 
I'm punting all sorts of shit to the masses for money. It's where most creative people end up to pay the rent/mortgage.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 28, 2013)

I saw the episode of Big Bang Theory where Leonard gets all excited because he thinks Penny will love BtVS, the other day. I got SO excited *bouncing* OMG Penny will _love_ it (  ) and was thoroughly deflated when she didn't. 
Rebelda is my name and 





JTG said:


> 'wide eyed credulity'


 is my game


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2013)

kittyP said:
			
		

> Oh god I might watch it again and fuck off the GP



I am


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2013)

*spike sings*
"I hope she fries, I'm free if that bitch dies..... I better help her out" 

"first I'll save her, then I'll kill her"


----------



## Glitter (Jul 28, 2013)

'I think this line's mostly filler' 

Ok, which song is th best?

I like Anya and Xander's best (I think) even though it'll never be a breakaway pop hit!


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2013)

I think for me it is the whole end lot with the demon, Dawn, Buffy, Spike and them all together singing.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 28, 2013)

Wait no, it's the demon's song I like best.

I forgot about that one. Plus, tap dancing.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 28, 2013)

Season 7 was the best of them all!  Also, the other seasons were also the best of them all.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 28, 2013)

The bit where Angel kills Miss Calendar was the moment I knew that this series was not like other programmes and that i would love it always.  Killing off a major character not for heroic reasons but just because she was in the way -- you would never know who was safe after that.


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2013)

3, 2, 5, 4, 7, 6, 1 for me in that order.

The first season I watched was 4, from Hush onwards. Then I went back and watched all the previous seasons before 5 started.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 28, 2013)

kabbes said:


> The bit where Angel kills Miss Calendar was the moment I knew that this series was not like other programmes and that i would love it always.  Killing off a major character not for heroic reasons but just because she was in the way -- you would never know who was safe after that.



That was brutal. The way Angel set it up for Giles to find her is horrendous. I can't watch that episode.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 28, 2013)

Also, in the musical when Buffy gets to the Bronze and kicks the door off to get in.....how fucking cool is that?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 28, 2013)

I love the way they riff off the fact that Angel is much smarter when he is evil.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 28, 2013)

Most of the characters were even better in their 'evil' personas I felt. 

Angel, Spike, Faith, Hyena Xander, Dark Willow. 

Special mention for Giles letting Ripper out of the box to kill Ben in cold blood because he knew Buffy wouldn't, proper chilling moment.


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Most of the characters were even better in their 'evil' personas I felt.
> 
> Angel, Spike, Faith, Hyena Xander, Dark Willow.
> 
> Special mention for Giles letting Ripper out of the box to kill Ben in cold blood because he knew Buffy wouldn't, proper chilling moment.


 
That's fun in small bursts, but would you real have watched the show with only evil characters running around ? I think that would have become boring pretty fast. The success of Buffy was always down to it being a coming of age allegory where everyday teenage problems were comically exaggerated into the monstrous. But you still need relatable, likeable characters for the bulk of the story.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 28, 2013)

Reno said:


> That's fun in small bursts, but would you real have watched the show with only evil characters running around ? I think that would have become boring pretty fast. The success of Buffy was always down to it being a coming of age allegory where everyday teenage problems were comically exaggerated into the monstrous. But you still need relatable, likeable characters for the bulk of the story.



Of course, although I'd argue Spike's character suffered due to a need to have him interacting with the main characters on a more regular basis. 

The rest were good as small glimpses into the darker sides of their personalities.


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Of course, although I'd argue Spike's character suffered due to a need to have him interacting with the main characters on a more regular basis.
> 
> The rest were good as small glimpses into the darker sides of their personalities.


 
Spike is a little different because he got introduced as a villain. I see what you mean, but I thought he was just as much fun as an anti-hero. He always retained an edge.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 28, 2013)

I suppose it makes sense for Spike to go the way he did, as a human (and to a certain extent with Dru) he was shown as "love's bitch", his puppy dogging over Buffy just irritated me after a while.


----------



## red rose (Jul 28, 2013)

Watching the very last episode now, having watched all seven seasons in the last month or so.

So many goosebumps


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2013)

red rose said:


> Watching the very last episode now, having watched all seven seasons in the last month or so.
> 
> So many goosebumps


 

I am there with you


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 28, 2013)

Anya and xanders song is great. Spikes song. The one about being on fire, or something, as buffy, scoobies & spike walk to confront the demon. 

That order, I think.

Special mention to willow and Tara's song.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 28, 2013)

We will walk through the fire, you mean.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah I think Anya and Xander's song is my fave - it's a frequent ear worm that's for sure. I like I've Got a Theory too


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 28, 2013)

Ugh, the bug-man demon assassin thing in What's My Line pt. 1. Ick ick ick.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 29, 2013)

Syfy this morning - Buffy's about to find out Angel's a vampire!!!


----------



## maya (Jul 29, 2013)

/ thread. 

(need to watch the entire thing all over again now!)


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 30, 2013)

So what, in your head/heart, happens to Buffy after the series end (bearing in mind I haven't seen the last series of Angel or read the 's8' Buffy comics)? Does she finally settle down with Angel? I'm not sure what I think, but probably not the Angel thing. 

Yes that was a lame attempt that should just read 'nooooooooooo thread don't dieeeeeeeeee'


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2013)

International network of slayers


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2013)

She gets trapped in the fanfic dimension

it's worse than the hellmount


----------



## maya (Jul 31, 2013)

Let's write some Buffy fanfiction, everyone.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 31, 2013)

Slayer army decides to take over the world and she becomes history's greatest monster


----------



## fogbat (Jul 31, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Syfy this morning - Buffy's about to find out Angel's a vampire!!!


SPOILERS!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 31, 2013)

fogbat said:


> SPOILERS!



Sorry fogbat.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 31, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Slayer army decides to take over the world and she becomes history's greatest monster


I like to imagine her in a seedy bar slurring 'I used to be the only one y'know'


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2013)

maya said:


> Let's write some Buffy fanfiction, everyone.


 

it needs to be cross over and self insert


----------



## dylanredefined (Jul 31, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it needs to be cross over and self insert


 

 Hellsing  well this version anyway following video NSFW as lots of swearing


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 31, 2013)

maya said:


> Let's write some Buffy slashfic, everyone.


 
Fixed your post for you


----------



## Glitter (Jul 31, 2013)

I remembered an ace Willow quote for this thread and I've forgotten the fucker 

I'm going with 'Angel, if I tell you something you don't want to hear do you promise not to bite me?'


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 31, 2013)

"KISS Rocks? Why would anyone want to... Oh wait I get it"


----------



## Glitter (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm going to go and empty the dishwasher then I am going to set up our new dvd player so I can watch an episode of Buffy. Best suggestion wins....

GO!!!!


----------



## kittyP (Jul 31, 2013)

Glitter said:
			
		

> I'm going to go and empty the dishwasher then I am going to set up our new dvd player so I can watch an episode of Buffy. Best suggestion wins....
> 
> GO!!!!



Maybe one from series one first but the Hyena possession episode. 
It's near the begging, series 2? So you can work your way through best episodes from each series.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 31, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Maybe one from series one first but the Hyena possession episode.
> It's near the begging, series 2? So you can work your way through best episodes from each series.



I saw the hyena one on telly the other day!

Season 3 was my test disc so I'm going with Anne 

(That's my middle name too)


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 31, 2013)

I love the episodes of Buffy (and then Angel) that show the progression of 'Chanterelle'/'Lily'/'Anne', from the naive vamp-loving groupie ("the lonely ones" ) to the still pretty naive waitress, then into 'Anne Steele' (comic book name surely?), looking after the homeless kids in L.A.


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 31, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> I love the episodes of Buffy (and then Angel) that show the progression of 'Chanterelle'/'Lily'/'Anne', from the naive vamp-loving groupie ("the lonely ones" ) to the still pretty naive waitress, then into 'Anne Steele' (comic book name surely?), looking after the homeless kids in L.A.


The strength in buffy was not the superheroes, buffy, angel spike etc. but how the normals got on with their lives. Without the superpowers they have to live the world that buffy et al. Star in, they are the heroes. Which is why xander is the real star of buffy


----------



## Manter (Jul 31, 2013)

complete boxed sets of Buffy and Angel just arrived.  Amazon Christmas tokens well spent


----------



## Glitter (Jul 31, 2013)

So I've just watched Doppelgangland and now I'm watching Earshot.

Love Willow when they're discussing Buffy's aspect of the demon and she goes 'was it a boy demon '


----------



## 8den (Jul 31, 2013)

"Hi I'm Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and you are?"

ranks right up alongside side

"And the glorified bowler picks up a spare" as my favourite buffy moment.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 31, 2013)

8den said:


> "Hi I'm Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and you are?"
> 
> ranks right up alongside side
> 
> "And the glorified bowler picks up a spare" as my favourite buffy moment.



Bricklayer!


----------



## 8den (Jul 31, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Bricklayer!


 
Like pedantic much?


----------



## Glitter (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh chill your beans.

I like that moment too. Glory getting twatted by that wrecking ball is a glorious visual.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 31, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I remembered an ace Willow quote for this thread and I've forgotten the fucker


 
"And remember, if you hurt her I will beat you to death with a shovel. A vague disclaimer is nobody's friend. Have fun!"


----------



## Manter (Jul 31, 2013)

Just watched first 4 episodes (it's crack-telly)- one issue.  Strange American pronunciation meant I had to think too hard about some of the lines.  Eg Zander's says 'I'm the king of the Cretans' at one point, and I was just wondering where the Minotaur would come into it when I realised it was a californian mispronunciation of 'cretins'.  
But I don't struggle to understand modern US programmes (or my clients)


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 31, 2013)

this is all making me so nostalgic. I really want to watch Buffy again from the beginning now. Perhaps i can finally make use of my lovefilm subscription I'm currently wasting


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 31, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Glory is glorious


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 31, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> xander is the real star of buffy


Controversial  Not for me, but that's the genius of BtVS: it can be different things for different people.

I like (and use, I plagiarise Buffy a lot ) 'oh your god what?'

Just watched Phases. Having heard interviews with The Whedon I think he's given Oz his voice.


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2013)

The Northerner just told me (having spotted the box set) that he never watched Buffy and doesn't really 'get it'.

Between this and the Oreos debacle... <<shakes head sadly>>


----------



## Pingu (Aug 1, 2013)

... except for... bunnies


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2013)

eh?


----------



## Pingu (Aug 1, 2013)

I am having a games weekend next weekend (geeky type RPGs - runequest - and some others) I have just had a brilliant idea... I will base the runequest session on ... a buffy episode. now which one...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2013)

Pingu said:


> ... except for... bunnies


They're not so cute as everybody supposes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2013)

Pingu said:


> I am having a games weekend next weekend (geeky type RPGs - runequest - and some others) I have just had a brilliant idea... I will base the runequest session on ... a buffy episode. now which one...


Once more with feeling.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 1, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> They're not so cute as everybody supposes.


 
aye They got them hoppy legs and twitchy little noses!


----------



## Pingu (Aug 1, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Once more with feeling.


 
would love to but it needs to be a bit more epicy.. and more demons though may sneak some references in at some point


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

It could be witches!
Some evil witches!
...
Which is ridiculous 'cause witches they were persecuted and Wicca good and love the earth and woman power and I'll be over here.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 1, 2013)

Pingu said:


> I am having a games weekend next weekend (geeky type RPGs - runequest - and some others) I have just had a brilliant idea... I will base the runequest session on ... a buffy episode. now which one...


Killed by Death, if you want it to be scary. Watched it last night *shudders* eta: although the hospital setting may rule that one out.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 1, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Killed by Death, if you want it to be scary. Watched it last night *shudders* eta: although the hospital setting may rule that one out.


 
the setting can easily be messed with

as an aside I have a call of cthulu campaign running at the moment that features a van... a dog.. a hippy...


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

How about Slayerfest?  Could be good for a one-off campaign.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 1, 2013)

am looking through the various episode synopses at the moment


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

Fear, Itself. That is a _brilliant_ episode. You could do that one.

Also, it contains possibly the funniest ending of them all.

"Actual Size".


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Fear, Itself. That is a _brilliant_ episode. You could do that one.
> 
> Also, it contains possibly the funniest ending of them all.
> 
> "Actual Size".


 
Also one of Oz's great lines, when his friend wants to borrow a sound system for the party:

"Mi Casio es su Casio"


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

And Anya turning up in a -- literal -- bunny costume.  Because, you know, bunnies are the scariest thing in the universe.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Fear, Itself. That is a _brilliant_ episode. You could do that one.
> 
> Also, it contains possibly the funniest ending of them all.
> 
> "Actual Size".


Good call - I had forgotten about that. 

I also just remembered (can't remember which ep) the scoobies at Giles' house, explaining magic to Riley (forgive the c&p):
Riley Finn: These spells, these really work? I mean, can you really "turn your enemies inside out"? Or "learn to excrete gold coins"?
Anya: That one's not so much fun.
Willow Rosenberg: They work, Riley. But they take concentration, being attuned with the forces of the universe.
Xander Harris: Right. You can't just go "librum incendere" and expect...
[Xander's book bursts into flames and he slams it shut, extinguishing it]
Giles: [wearily] Xander, don't speak Latin in front of the books.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 1, 2013)

Plus Giles' "I'm going to make a door" and everyone expecting a magic spell, but wait...


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 1, 2013)

CHAINSAW


----------



## Pingu (Aug 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Fear, Itself. That is a _brilliant_ episode. You could do that one.
> 
> Also, it contains possibly the funniest ending of them all.
> 
> "Actual Size".


 
I think we have a winner


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

Next topic: greatest chief villain-of-the-year. We have:

*The Master* -- great insouciance and nice hissy villainy. Also the original bad guy.
*Mayor Wilkins* -- possibly my personal fave for his hokey small-town good manners and his fabulous father-daughter relationship with Faith. Clearly had the best lines of any villain, and possibly any character.
*Glory* -- another of my all-round favourite characters for her constant underlying threat-in-sheeps clothing, her cheery mania and her apparent invulnerability
*Adam* -- a nice line in philosophical musings and a cool arm to boot
*The Oldest* -- a nice twist to have something non-corporeal

I reluctantly have to exclude Spike and, arguably, Angel and Willow too on the grounds that they are protagonists spanning the whole programme.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

Some Mayor Wilkins greats, with apologies for C&P:

_"I swear, I would sell my soul for a decent short game. Of course, it's a little late for that. I don't suppose I could offer your soul, huh? Really help me on the green. I'm just funning"_

_"Who knows, with any luck, they'll kill each other. Then everyone's a winner. Everyone, of course, meaning me" _

_"Do you think he was going to betray me? Oh, now, that's a horrible thought. And now he's dead, I'll never have the chance to scold him" _

_"Well, this is exciting. A Slayer, up for murder one. That's sunshine and roses to me, it really is" _

_"Shh, here comes my favorite part. Where the Slayers see us in the hall together, thick as thieves. Oh, wait, we are thieves. And worse"_

_"No Slayer of mine is gonna live in a fleabag hotel. That place has a very unsavory reputation. There are immoral liaisons going on there" _

_"My god, what a feeling. The power of these creatures. It suffuses my being. I can feel the changes begin. My organs are shifting, merging, making ready for the Ascension. Plus these babies are high in fiber, and what's the fun of becoming an immortal demon if you're not regular, am I right?" _

_"Remember, fast and brutal. It's gonna be a whole new world come nightfall, don't want to weaken now. And boys? Let's watch the swearing" _

And of course

_"There's nothing uncool about healthy teeth and bones" _


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 1, 2013)

Mayor or Glory for me too, Adam's original storyline got messed around and he ended up feeling a little derivative, whilst the First and the Master were just meh IMO.

Mayor / Faith was a brilliant concept, kind of a warped Buffy / Giles, and the most fun to watch.

His actual anger at losing Faith made him even more interesting too, the scene in the hospital is great.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 1, 2013)

hard one for me I like both the mayor and glory


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

Glory didn't necessarily have the best lines, but she possibly was the cause of other people's best lines.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> The Northerner just told me (having spotted the box set) that he never watched Buffy and doesn't really 'get it'.
> 
> Between this and the Oreos debacle... <<shakes head sadly>>


 

As Badgers gave proof to on this thread, he resisted it for ages saying it was silly and pointless and then he "accidentally" got in to it while I was watching it and loved it. 
Maybe the Northerner needs "learning"


----------



## kittyP (Aug 1, 2013)

Pingu said:


> I am having a games weekend next weekend (geeky type RPGs - runequest - and some others) I have just had a brilliant idea... I will base the runequest session on ... a buffy episode. now which one...


 

Runquest?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 1, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Good call - I had forgotten about that.
> 
> I also just remembered (can't remember which ep) the scoobies at Giles' house, explaining magic to Riley (forgive the c&p):
> Riley Finn: These spells, these really work? I mean, can you really "turn your enemies inside out"? Or "learn to excrete gold coins"?
> ...


 

 Love it


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

I loved the introduction of Glory in Season 5 (episode 5, for those tracking these things), in which the monks cower in a room and the massive door blows up.  Then later a similar thing happens in a factory with a steel door being bashed in to reveal, in the words of the script:

When the dust settles, GLORY, an attractive blond woman in a
form-fitting red dress stands incongruously amid the rubble.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 1, 2013)

Hmm, probably The Mayor for me with a special mention (though I know they don't fit the category properly) for Principal Snyder and Caleb.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

I was just reading through the episode 5 script.  I'd forgotten about this lovely little rant from Glory

Glory has the monk tied to a chair and gagged. He's been beaten
severely. She paces around him while she talks, frequently getting
right up in his terrified face.

GLORY
You know, when you think about it, I'm the victim here. First off, I
don't even want to be here. And I'm not talking about this room or
this city or this state or this planet. I'm talking about the whole
mortal coil now, you know? It's disgusting! The food... the
clothes... the people. I could crap a better existence than
this. (beat) But... okay- and feel free to tell me if this next part
gets a little too personal, because I'm told I have boundary issues-
but I'm hurt! Yes, by your incredibly selfish behavior. Newsflash,
hairdo: it's not always about you. All I want is the Key! Why? Why
can't you tell me where the Key is? (beat; realizes) Oh! Forgive
me... monky. Sometimes I just... I get so anxious- like there's
something deep inside of me and it's swelling up and it's making me
crazy!- that I forget there's all that duct tape on your face!


----------



## Pingu (Aug 1, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Runquest?


 
probably best to leave yourself in blissful ignorance.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> It could be witches!
> Some evil witches!
> ...
> Which is ridiculous 'cause witches they were persecuted and Wicca good and love the earth and woman power and I'll be over here.


 
I thought it iwas 'wicked' good, as in the new meaning of wicked. wicca good sounds odd.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2013)

Pingu said:


> would love to but it needs to be a bit more epicy.. and more demons though may sneak some references in at some point


 
It's the only episode I know.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought it iwas 'wicked' good, as in the new meaning of wicked. wicca good sounds odd.


 
That may make sense but the line is "Wicca" good for reals.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Some Mayor Wilkins greats, with apologies for C&P:
> 
> _"I swear, I would sell my soul for a decent short game. Of course, it's a little late for that. I don't suppose I could offer your soul, huh? Really help me on the green. I'm just funning"_
> 
> ...



"There's more than one way to skin a cat. And I happen to know that's factually true."


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

"My predecessor, Mr. Flutie, may have gone in for that touchy- feely relating nonsense, but he was eaten. You're in my world now. And Sunnydale has touched and felt for the last time"


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 1, 2013)

Snyder was so ace. I HATED him. Still do, in a brilliant way. The Mayor eating him at the end of s3 is just perfection. BtVS _delivers_.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 1, 2013)

Snyder was BRILLIANT in Band Candy!

The Mayor was the best villain for me!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 1, 2013)

Reno said:


> it's best watched alternating Buffy and Angel episodes as they were released, because often characters go from one series into the next and continue plot lines over there.


 
this. very much this. i have fully rewatched both series all the way through twice, and you HAVE to do them in chronological order.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 1, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Snyder was BRILLIANT in Band Candy!
> 
> The Mayor was the best villain for me!


 
"Summers, you drive like a spaz!"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 1, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> this. very much this. i have fully rewatched both series all the way through twice, and you HAVE to do them in chronological order.


But how do you know when to watch each episodes? At what point do the series sync up and do you just alternate between one episode of Buffy and then one of Angel?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> That may make sense but the line is "Wicca" good for reals.


 
I have the album, I bet it has the lyrics printed on it.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> But how do you know when to watch each episodes? At what point do the series sync up and do you just alternate between one episode of Buffy and then one of Angel?


 
oh, i couldn't do it that carefully, just e.g. season4 buffy, season1 angel, season5 buffy etc (not entirely sure where the first overlap is offhand)


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 1, 2013)

i think i tried to watch the first season of buffy and never got into it, then started watching about season3/4. then of course wanted to watch earlier ones but had to painfully wait for them to repeat them.



Spoiler



so, at the point they introduced Dawn, i hadn't watched all of the earlier seasons yet and was really confused as i didn't get it was deliberate that the audience hadn't seen her before.


 
i actually liked Dawn. and OF COURSE Tara.

Riley was the only dull character.

i read somewhere that Dawn's actress repeatedly begged for a part in Buffy and suggested herself as an ideal younger sister. essentially got the part created for her. not sure if that's in any way true.

and the Angel spin-off was great once it got going, especially Lorne, and Fred and it's worth sticking it out to the end purely for the puppet episode. ridiculously funny.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> But how do you know when to watch each episodes? At what point do the series sync up and do you just alternate between one episode of Buffy and then one of Angel?


 
There's a wiki that'll probably do it.

But off the top of my head (for the first season of Angel at least):

Harsh Light of Day (S4 Buffy), then In the Dark (S1 Angel)
Pangs (S4 Buffy), then I Will Remember You (S1 Angel)
This Year's Girl (Parts 1 and 2, S4 Buffy), then Five by Five and Sanctuary (S1 Angel), then The Yoko Factor (Buffy S4) - although this misses some Buffy eps out


----------



## Glitter (Aug 1, 2013)

Which is the one where Angel gets made human and Buffy sees him but then she thinks she's only been there for an hour? She references it in an episode to Willow and that's it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 1, 2013)

I Will Remember You, I think. Never watched much Angel but I saw that one and cried


----------



## Glitter (Aug 1, 2013)

I was thinking about this thread before (because I'm sad and also very Buffy obsessed so it's right up my street) and was thinking of top moments where Buffy herself is awesome. 

*Kicking in the door of the Bronze to make an entrance in the musical
*Throwing the sword at Kutner from House in Checkpoint 'I'm fairly certain I said no interruptions'
*When she turns round with the hammer and sickle in Anne
*The rocket launcher! The rocket launcher!!! 'That was then, this is now!' BOOM!!!!
*Hitting Glory with the hammer
*'The arm's hurt, it's not broken'

There's tons more but that's off the top of my head.


----------



## maya (Aug 1, 2013)

Could the person who confessed to having kept _a life-sized cardboard figure of Spike_ by their bed _please_ post up pictorial evidence of said artefact?    Please, pretty please? ... with sugar on top.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 1, 2013)

maya said:


> Could the person who confessed to having kept _a life-sized cardboard figure of Spike_ by their bed _please_ post up pictorial evidence of said artefact?    Please, pretty please? ... with sugar on top.



I haven't got any of the original (my ex made me take him down because he gave him the creeps and he didn't survive a move) but I'll try and fine a pic of it on Google. 

Oh no, I have to google Spike. Shame!


----------



## Glitter (Aug 1, 2013)

Damn, that was too easy

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spike-Life-Size-Cardboard-Cutout/dp/B000AMUYAE


----------



## Glitter (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.starstore.com/acatalog/Starstore_Catalogue_BUFFY_ANGEL___SPIKE_STANDUPS_1215.html

You could set up your own Scooby Gang here....


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I was thinking about this thread before (because I'm sad and also very Buffy obsessed so it's right up my street) and was thinking of top moments where Buffy herself is awesome.
> 
> *Kicking in the door of the Bronze to make an entrance in the musical
> *Throwing the sword at Kutner from House in Checkpoint 'I'm fairly certain I said no interruptions'
> ...


 
Yes, the whole programme consists of endless isolated Buffy Is COOL moments.

When she beats the uber-vampire to teach the potentials a lesson.  That's pretty bloody cool.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Yes, the whole programme consists of endless isolated Buffy Is COOL moments.
> 
> When she beats the uber-vampire to teach the potentials a lesson.  That's pretty bloody cool.



Yeah!!

And in Chosen when she gets up, someone throws her the scythe and she spins round taking the heads off about four Ubervamps!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

Oooh, ooh.  When the spell combines to produce the hybrid Buffy-Xander-Willow-Giles and she kicks Adam's arse.  

She did COOL very well, did SMG.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2013)

And when she is showing the Initiative guys how she fights and she just destroys them all whilst simultaneously being a bit embarrassed about it.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 1, 2013)

When the vampires were surrounding the Master's bones and she just appears in the circle as she dusts one!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh dear I just got to the bit where Kendra shows up. She's supposed to be what exactly, Welsh? There are hints of Scotland and Northern Ireland in there as well, and every so often she sounds a bit Jamaican.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Oooh, ooh. When the spell combines to produce the hybrid Buffy-Xander-Willow-Giles and she kicks Adam's arse.
> 
> She did COOL very well, did SMG.


 
"You can never hope to grasp the source of our power."

<shivers>

I particularly like the cracking kick in the balls she gives Angel in S2, when she's fighting him in the mall and he taunts her about not being able to kill him. All the frustration, the rage, the hurt and quite a lot of childish satisfaction channelled into one very cool nutcrusher.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> And when she is showing the Initiative guys how she fights and she just destroys them all whilst simultaneously being a bit embarrassed about it.



I love the bit when she's with Riley and professor what's-her-name and they're bragging that Riley has killed 17 demons and then they ask Buffy how many she has offed. 

Ion my 3 year old thinks she's called puffy


----------



## Glitter (Aug 1, 2013)

The bit where Giles blindfolds her and gives her the basketball and she points it away from him, bounces it off the wall and twats him in the head 

Kicking the knives away in Giles's song in the musical. I love that bit.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 1, 2013)

Omg I've just remembered the s7 ep when willow c comes back from England and she and the scoobies can't see each other. The gnarl is a wicked demon too, terrifying  'ew thumbs, THUMBS' 
W: Spike's what in the what-ment? A: Insane. Base.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 2, 2013)

Glitter said:


> ...
> Kicking the knives away in Giles's song in the musical. I love that bit.


 
Homage to Bruce Lee's "Fists of Fury".


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 2, 2013)

When Buffy and Faith swap bodies, SMG is quite uncannily good at pretending to be Eliza Dushku.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

Of course its not a patch on True Blood


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Of course its not a patch on True Blood


 
Very droll.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 2, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Very droll.


 
It's acutally spelled 'troll'.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2013)

Not a very good troll, though.  A good troll would at least have a hint of believability behind it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't think Buffy ever hamfistedly attempted to address themes of passing and racial tensions in the deep south before giving up and concentrating on frenzied sex and gore

so there


----------



## kittyP (Aug 2, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't think Buffy ever hamfistedly attempted to address themes of passing and racial tensions in the deep south before giving up and concentrating on frenzied sex and gore
> 
> so there


 

I absolutely love True Blood but it aint no Buffy


----------



## Glitter (Aug 2, 2013)

Guess who just got a tweet off Amber Benson?!?!?!? 

I'm so excited!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 2, 2013)

Glitter said:
			
		

> Guess who just got a tweet off Amber Benson?!?!?!?
> 
> I'm so excited!



Oh my goodness!


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 3, 2013)

OMFG  Did you squeal?


----------



## Glitter (Aug 3, 2013)

Yep!!!


----------



## The Groke (Aug 3, 2013)

I watched Whedon's Much Ado About Nothing last night.

Was great fun seeing Wesley and Winifred sparring through The Bard.

Add in all the other Whedon alumni and the fact they all looked like they had such fun doing it and it is well worth a watch.

Enjoyed it muchly.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 3, 2013)

Buffy/Angel accents:

Spike - mostly decent when he concentrates...with the occasional shocker.
Wesley - so good that until Googling him last night after Much Ado, I thought he _was_ English! (he did live there for 13 years...)
Drusilla - Oh poor, sweet Dick Van Drusilla. One of the most unutterably execrable English accents in the history of screen and stage...but we still love her right? 

Others?


----------



## Glitter (Aug 3, 2013)

I think of two women doing a spell together and I do a little spell on my own


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Buffy/Angel accents:
> 
> Spike - mostly decent when he concentrates...with the occasional shocker.
> Wesley - so good that until Googling him last night after Much Ado, I thought he _was_ English! (he did live there for 13 years...)
> ...


Poor old Kendra.  Wtf.

And there is a worse English accent even than Drusilla.  One of the potentials in series 7, whose name I forget.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2013)

Just remembered in terms of big bads -- Caleb! He was good, if not as good as good as Wilkins or Glory.  Also, he was a #1 henchman rather than chief bad guy.

But that reminded me of another cool Buffy moment -- when she beat Caleb with the axe, having told Angel to wait this fight out.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 3, 2013)

He had to split


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 3, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Wesley - so good that until Googling him last night after Much Ado, I thought he _was_ English! (he did live there for 13 years...)?


Wesley's _not_ English? Mind = blown for the second time on this thread


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Poor old Kendra. Wtf.
> 
> And there is a worse English accent even than Drusilla. One of the potentials in series 7, whose name I forget.


 
Vi (Felicia Day, also of "Town Called Eureka" and season 7 of "Supernatural")?  Sounded like someone mixing mockney with mid-Atlantic, with a touch of NZ thrown in?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Just remembered in terms of big bads -- Caleb! He was good, if not as good as good as Wilkins or Glory. Also, he was a #1 henchman rather than chief bad guy.
> 
> But that reminded me of another cool Buffy moment -- when she beat Caleb with the axe, having told Angel to wait this fight out.


 

Poor mans Saint of Killers


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Buffy/Angel accents:
> 
> Spike - mostly decent when he concentrates...with the occasional shocker.
> Wesley - so good that until Googling him last night after Much Ado, I thought he _was_ English! (he did live there for 13 years...)
> ...


 

It's been mentioned before but Angel's Irish accent


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Poor old Kendra. Wtf.


 



I think someone said that the accent idea was thrown on her right before filming and she was really unhappy about doing it as she had had no time to practice/get coaching.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Vi (Felicia Day, also of "Town Called Eureka" and season 7 of "Supernatural")? Sounded like someone mixing mockney with mid-Atlantic, with a touch of NZ thrown in?


 
Think it was 'Molly' actually, I've mentioned her accent before


----------



## 8den (Aug 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> And when she is showing the Initiative guys how she fights and she just destroys them all whilst simultaneously being a bit embarrassed about it.


 
Riley has incapacitated over 15 hostiles.

I mean I thought last week was a big deal for you, but now I have to find the pural for apocalypse


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 3, 2013)

My claim to fame was to maim and to mangle, vengeance was miiiiiiine. I have been singing that over and over again today 

I forgot how awesome/sad the end of s2 is - watched it last night.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2013)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2013)

Just finished S1.... Will start S2 before bed tonight.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 3, 2013)

I had forgotten about Buffy's s2 sad/ill/running away dungarees though


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I had forgotten about Buffy's s2 sad/ill/running away dungarees though


I'd forgotten how bad and 90s so much of the fashion was.... Buffy has serious layering and backcombing in S1 and some of the coloured velour tshirts the blokes wear haven't aged well....


----------



## 8den (Aug 3, 2013)

Glitter said:


> *Throwing the sword at Kutner from House in Checkpoint 'I'm fairly certain I said no interruptions'


 
Glitter that is not Kutner from House!


----------



## The Groke (Aug 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Just remembered in terms of big bads -- Caleb! He was good, if not as good as good as Wilkins or Glory.  Also, he was a #1 henchman rather than chief bad guy.



 Nathan Fillion is just great full stop.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 3, 2013)

8den said:


> Glitter that is not Kutner from House!


I keep reading that as 'Glitter that is, not Kutner from House' and thinking wtf are you on about, Buffy didn't throw a sword at Glitter


----------



## smmudge (Aug 3, 2013)

I decided to watch Buffy again cos of this thread  Originally I only made up to the middle of season 4, I think because Buffy was growing up and I was still only 13/14.

Just started season 2 now and I was thinking that it's dated pretty well, considering other 90s US TV, the fashion/hair isn't that bad.


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2013)

smmudge said:


> I decided to watch Buffy again cos of this thread  Originally I only made up to the middle of season 4, I think because Buffy was growing up and I was still only 13/14.
> 
> Just started season 2 now and I was thinking that it's dated pretty well, considering other 90s US TV, the fashion/hair isn't that bad.


S2 is better than S1 tbf. S1 there is lots of the crop tops with matchy matchy shirts unbuttoned over the top. And some double denim. And Buffy wearing Angel's slightly shiny leather jacket made me remember my teenage years and cringe a lot


----------



## red rose (Aug 4, 2013)

There's an extra on the season 2 DVD called Dressing Buffy about the wardrobe choices and the fact that in the first season they tried to make her more earthy but that by the second season they realised they needed to make her more of a valley girl


----------



## Glitter (Aug 4, 2013)

8den said:


> Glitter that is not Kutner from House!



I'm a dick! 

I was totes sure I'd looked that up and it was.

:ashamed:


----------



## Glitter (Aug 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> I'd forgotten how bad and 90s so much of the fashion was.... Buffy has serious layering and backcombing in S1 and some of the coloured velour tshirts the blokes wear haven't aged well....



Wait until you see the pink kecks in Buffy vs Dracula


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I'm a dick!
> 
> I was totes sure I'd looked that up and it was.
> 
> :ashamed:


 
I was convinced *convinced *I say, that Stef from the Goonies (last on the right)







played Starbuck in new Battlestar, so convinced that my has wife repeatedly had to demonstrate how wrong I am.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 4, 2013)

8den said:


> I was convinced *convinced *I say, that Stef from the Goonies (last on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's exactly it! I've done this before. I'm actually gutted I've done it about Buffy though 

(Was she in Parenthood?)


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Yeah, that's exactly it! I've done this before. I'm actually gutted I've done it about Buffy though
> 
> (Was she in Parenthood?)


 
Yup Keanu's wife.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 4, 2013)

8den said:


> Yup Keanu's wife.



Lucky cow!!!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 4, 2013)

8den said:


> Yup Keanu's wife.


 

I love Martha Plimpton. 
She was one of my first girl crushes


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 5, 2013)

red rose said:


> There's an extra on the season 2 DVD called Dressing Buffy about the wardrobe choices and the fact that in the first season they tried to make her more earthy but that by the second season they realised they needed to make her more of a valley girl


 
"'Hi, I'm an enormous slut.' 'Hello, would you like to buy a copy of the Watchtower?'"


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 5, 2013)

Heh - 'Bargaining'

"Poor Watcher, life flash before your eyes did it? Cuppa tea, cuppa tea, almost got a shag, cuppa tea?"


----------



## red rose (Aug 5, 2013)

"Can I just say: _Gyuahhh!_"

"I see your _Gyuahhh!_ and raise you a _Nyuahhh!_"


----------



## Glitter (Aug 8, 2013)

School Hard! Syfy channel RIGHT NOW!!!!

Spike and Dru FTW!!!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello buffyites. Hope you're all feeling scooby


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 11, 2013)

I watched the first episode last night.

I'm hoping this doesn't develop into a habit


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2013)

I think I might have to watch some this afternoon whilst I'm cooking and baking.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> I watched the first episode last night.
> 
> I'm hoping this doesn't develop into a habit



Give in. You know you want to


----------



## red rose (Aug 11, 2013)

Why can't Sarah Michelle Gellar say "okay" properly?

I can't be the only person who has noticed this.  It's really pissing me off.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2013)

red rose said:
			
		

> Why can't Sarah Michelle Gellar say "okay" properly?
> 
> I can't be the only person who has noticed this.  It's really pissing me off.



I can't say I have noticed 

Just watching House and Andrew turned up


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I can't say I have noticed
> 
> Just watching House and Andrew turned up



Warren is in it too  

Andrew looks different in everything he's in. It's only his voice that identifies him.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Warren is in it too
> 
> Andrew looks different in everything he's in. It's only his voice that identifies him.


 

Oh my god no he looked exactly the same in House but yes his voice is very distinctive. 
I wasn't paying attention and it was actually Badgers that said "It's your man"


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Oh my god no he looked exactly the same in House but yes his voice is very distinctive.
> I wasn't paying attention and it was actually Badgers that said "It's your man"



Warren's not in the same episode, he is in House though. He pretends to be sexually attracted to cows to get something to dampen his libido because he fancies his Mum :/

I'm watching Who Are You? then Superstar.


----------



## 8den (Aug 11, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Warren is in it too
> 
> Andrew looks different in everything he's in. It's only his voice that identifies him.


 
Are you sure? You've been wrong about House/Buffy guest stars before. 


E2A Wait, Warren was in Leon? WTF?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2013)

8den said:


> Are you sure? You've been wrong about House/Buffy guest stars before.


 

Andrew was definitely in House but only one brief appearance. 
I have yet to spy Warren but I am only on series two.


----------



## red rose (Aug 11, 2013)

8den said:


> Are you sure? You've been wrong about House/Buffy guest stars before.
> 
> 
> E2A Wait, Warren was in Leon? WTF?


You're right! He was Manolo.

_"Manolo, a glass of milk for my friend Léon."_


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2013)

red rose said:


> You're right! He was Manolo.
> 
> _"Manolo, a glass of milk for my friend Léon."_


 

Really 

Oh goodness


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2013)

8den said:


> Are you sure? You've been wrong about House/Buffy guest stars before.
> 
> 
> E2A Wait, Warren was in Leon? WTF?



 

I was going to say I don't make the same fuck up twice but that would be laying myself wide open! But I'm not wrong this time 

http://m.imdb.com/name/nm0123951/filmotype/actor


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2013)

http://m.imdb.com/name/nm0671980/filmotype/actor

Kutner was in Buffy too, just not the episode I thought. I can't place him in it!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2013)

Glitter said:


> http://m.imdb.com/name/nm0671980/filmotype/actor
> 
> Kutner was in Buffy too, just not the episode I thought. I can't place him in it!


 

Is he one of the scientists in the army base?


----------



## Manter (Aug 11, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Give in. You know you want to


Just finished series 2

Addicted


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2013)

Manter said:


> Just finished series 2
> 
> Addicted



How much did you cry?


----------



## Manter (Aug 11, 2013)

Glitter said:


> How much did you cry?


its all pregnancy hormones not really me crying at all


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2013)

Manter said:


> its all pregnancy hormones not really me crying at all



It's not.  Buffy is powerful!

If I'd have watched season 2 when pregnant I'd still be a wreck now!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 11, 2013)

Onto my second episode this evening


----------



## freshnero (Aug 11, 2013)

The penultimate season of Angel was one of the most enjoyable seasons ive ever watched. TV that on the face of it seems like throw away TV, definitely but a case of never judge a book by it cover


----------



## 8den (Aug 12, 2013)

Glitter said:


> http://m.imdb.com/name/nm0671980/filmotype/actor
> 
> Kutner was in Buffy too, just not the episode I thought. I can't place him in it!


 

One of the pompous Frat guys in "Beer bad"


----------



## Glitter (Aug 12, 2013)

8den said:


> One of the pompous Frat guys in "Beer bad"



Ace!!! Thanks!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2013)

kittyP said:
			
		

> Andrew was definitely in House but only one brief appearance.
> I have yet to spy Warren but I am only on series two.



And there's Warren


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2013)

And now Dawn's in it too


----------



## Saffy (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm introducing my daughter to Buffy at the moment. After the first episode she was a bit Wtf?? 

We're onto series 2 now and she's hooked!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2013)

Saffy said:
			
		

> I'm introducing my daughter to Buffy at the moment. After the first episode she was a bit Wtf??
> 
> We're onto series 2 now and she's hooked!



And so the next generation begin the cycle of addiction


----------



## fogbat (Aug 12, 2013)

The Once More With Feeling album is on Spotify. Been using it to drown out m'colleagues today.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2013)

fogbat said:
			
		

> The Once More With Feeling album is on Spotify. Been using it to drown out m'colleagues today.



Really?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 17, 2013)

I think I'm watching an episode I've never seen before! 

The swim team one with Wentworth Miller from Prison Break. Absolutely nothing is ringing a bell, and I think I'd remember... holy fuck he just ripped himself open and became a sea monster!


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 17, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think I'm watching an episode I've never seen before!
> 
> The swim team one with Wentworth Miller from Prison Break. Absolutely nothing is ringing a bell, and I think I'd remember... holy fuck he just ripped himself open and became a sea monster!


Boy, coach really loves his team.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> I think I'm watching an episode I've never seen before!
> 
> The swim team one with Wentworth Miller from Prison Break. Absolutely nothing is ringing a bell, and I think I'd remember... holy fuck he just ripped himself open and became a sea monster!



Odd you should say that. That's an episode I have seen the least and often forget about.


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2013)

I've just watched the season three episode where drunk broken hearted Spike comes back. I love Spike


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 18, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Odd you should say that. That's an episode I have seen the least and often forget about.


Yeah, I did wonder if it was just a forgettable one, but normally there's _something_ in an episode that seems familiar. The only thing that was vaguely familiar was the steam, but that could be used in other stuff too.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did wonder if it was just a forgettable one, but normally there's something in an episode that seems familiar. The only thing that was vaguely familiar was the steam, but that could be used in other stuff too.



I don't think it's forgettable, as in its crap, Xander is brilliant in it


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I don't think it's forgettable, as in its crap, Xander is brilliant in it



And he wears those tiny swimming trunks. 

Jonathan's great in it too. I love Jonathan. 

Actually, I was thinking about this after watching Superstar last week, don't you think the Scoobies were really mean to Jonathan. After he cast the glamour to be awesome he says to Buffy that he just wanted to be their friends (or words to that effect). If they'd been kind to him things would have been very different I think.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 18, 2013)

Just finished Season 2. Some thoughts:

Buffy wears a higher proportion of sensible fighting clothes in this season, which pleases me.
Possibly as a result of this, her fighting is much better than in Season 1. Possibly though they just got a better stunt double and/or SMG had more training.
Why do vampires' clothes turn to dust too?
Why do vampires live in places with so much wood? That's always bothered me.
Angel's final transformation, while emotional and tragic, is surely suspicious to say the least from Buffy's point of view? Just as she's about to lop his head off he _suddenly _turns back to good Angel? Angelus has shown he's not beyond serious mind games, and would be an obvious trick to pull. I suppose his eyes do that glowing thing, but aside from that she's got no real reason to believe him. Except because she wants to, of course.
SMG is a much better actor than David Boreanz.
Oh Willow, how I love thee.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> If they'd been kind to him things would have been very different I think.


When Andrew and Jonathan are making plans in s7 (?) don't they say something along the lines of 'help Buffy, join her gang and possibly hang out at her house'? I love Jonathan and Andrew. 

p.s. Hello lovely thread


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> When Andrew and Jonathan are making plans in s7 (?) don't they say something along the lines of 'help Buffy, join her gang and possibly hang out at her house'? I love Jonathan and Andrew.
> 
> p.s. Hello lovely thread



Yes!! I love them too. It makes me sad what happened to Jonathan. 

I was thinking of you this morning because I watched Doomed. (I'm just an old friend of Xanderrrrs here)


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone else die inside a little bit every time they see a clip of Alyson Hannigan in How I Met your Mother?


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Doomed. (I'm just an old friend of Xanderrrrs here)


Come on, vampires, rrrr, nasty! Let's annihilate them. For justice, and for... the safety of puppies, and Christmas, right? Let's fight that evil! Let's kill something! Oh, come on!​​


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Anyone else die inside a little bit every time they see a clip of Alyson Hannigan in How I Met your Mother?



I just want her to invoke some powers and kill them all! 

(I actually watch it sometimes)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I just want her to invoke some powers and kill them all!
> 
> (I actually watch it sometimes)


 
Just killing Dougie fucking Hauser would do it for me!


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm still Spike-fixated....'we killed a homeless man on this bench (sob)'

Also, when all the adults start acting like kids in that candy-bar episode, did anyone else notice Giles go all Dick van Dyke? Why do American shows think the English accent goes Fauntleroy/urchin: cockernee: terribly, terribly posh as a person gets older? And why do English actors not object??!!


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

Manter said:


> I'm still Spike-fixated....'we killed a homeless man on this bench (sob)'
> 
> Also, when all the adults start acting like kids in that candy-bar episode, did anyone else notice Giles go all Dick van Dyke? Why do American shows think the English accent goes Fauntleroy/urchin: cockernee: terribly, terribly posh as a person gets older? And why do English actors not object??!!



Forget the accent, HE SHAGGED BUFFY'S MUM!!!!!


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Forget the accent, HE SHAGGED BUFFY'S MUM!!!!!


Who looked properly hot when not doing soccer mum. Stunning bone structure and gorgeous smokey eyes. I'd have shaggged her


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

I know what you mean about the accents though. Always made me laugh in Frasier when Daphne's family came. Half Manc and a few Cockneys!


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

Apparently it cost 4000 dollars every time Buffy dusted a vampire.

This is depressingly not the most random fact I know about Visual effects and TV. The most Random fact involves the show Lost, and 300 Gallons of Milk


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I know what you mean about the accents though. Always made me laugh in Frasier when Daphne's family came. Half Manc and a few Cockneys!


 
If your brothers include Robbie Coltraine and Richard E Grant, expect random encounters on the accent table.


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

Manter said:


> I'm still Spike-fixated....'we killed a homeless man on this bench (sob)'
> 
> Also, when all the adults start acting like kids in that candy-bar episode, did anyone else notice Giles go all Dick van Dyke? Why do American shows think the English accent goes Fauntleroy/urchin: cockernee: terribly, terribly posh as a person gets older? And why do English actors not object??!!


 
Dominic West's english accent is the worst example of this.

He was in the year below David Cameron in Eton for fuck's sake


----------



## smmudge (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't remember seeing The Zeppo before but I think it's my new favourite episode


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

smmudge said:


> I don't remember seeing The Zeppo before but I think it's my new favourite episode


 
The genuine brilliance of Buffy is that they can do the Zeppo, or Hush or Once more with Feeling, once a season. There's few tv series that can have that kind of originality once, never mind once every season.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

The Replacement was brilliant I thought too.


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm sorry but if your soul doesn't sing when Buffy says "hi I'm buffy the vampire slayer and you are?" in Anne you are just broken as a person.


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

Also frankly if you watch the prom episode and don't choke up I think there's something really fucking wrong with you.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

8den said:


> Also frankly if you watch the prom episode and don't choke up I think there's something really fucking wrong with you.



That dress.

The Class Protector prize

Angel

The Sundays singing Wild Horses.

*sob*


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

8den said:


> I'm sorry but if your soul doesn't sing when Buffy says "hi I'm buffy the vampire slayer and you are?" in Anne you are just broken as a person.



Similar moment in 'The Freshman' when she says 'the arm's hurt, it's not broken' and she twats that vampire beeatch!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 18, 2013)

8den said:


> Dominic West's english accent is the worst example of this.
> 
> He was in the year below David Cameron in Eton for fuck's sake




He was acting an American trying and failing to do an English accent. He does it perfectly. If he'd reverted to an actual English accent then all verisimilitude would have been lost.


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Similar moment in 'The Freshman' when she says 'the arm's hurt, it's not broken' and she twats that vampire beeatch!


 
Or Xander twacking Glory with the wrecking ball "and the glorified bowler picks up a spare". Or 



Spoiler



Giles in the same episode  murdering whats his name which shows how dark buffy can be


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

kabbes said:


> He was acting an American trying and failing to do an English accent. He does it perfectly. If he'd reverted to an actual English accent then all verisimilitude would have been lost.


 
Kabbes that was sarcasm. for example he calls himself Oliver in that sting, after "Oliver Cromwell what killed all my ancestors" referring to the slaughter at Drogheda.

Domonic West is a Eton graduate playing a Irish American cop who's so Irish American he spends his time drinking Jameson, and then when it comes to the time he pretends to be a foreigner he puts on a terrible British accent, the situation is so meta I'm surprised cats didn't appear in a immediate meme.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

8den He's called Ben!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 18, 2013)

He's also the biggest swollen asshole in all of law enforcement.

We're watching all the Wires for the first time each Friday night with friends.  Not much past that episode, actually.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

I've never seen The Wire.

Buffy fans, do you ever watch Charmed?! I like it. Not as good as Buffy by a mile but I still enjoy it.


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I've never seen The Wire.
> 
> Buffy fans, do you ever watch Charmed?! I like it. Not as good as Buffy by a mile but I still enjoy it.


 
No no no no glitter, charmed is like own brand cornflakes compared to buffy.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

8den said:


> No no no no glitter, charmed is like own brand cornflakes compared to buffy.



I agree. But I like it. Buffy is proper television. Charmed is light entertainment.


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

kabbes said:


> He's also the biggest swollen asshole in all of law enforcement.
> 
> We're watching all the Wires for the first time each Friday night with friends. Not much past that episode, actually.


 
Spoken like Rawles. Mc Nulty is a gapping asshole. But he's our gapping asshole.


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I agree. But I like it. Buffy is proper television. Charmed is light entertainment.


 
But you just announced you've never seen the wire. Shut up and watch it. Good tv is good tv, and why watch crap like charmed when the wire is out there.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

8den said:


> But you just announced you've never seen the wire. Shut up and watch it. Good tv is good tv, and why watch crap like charmed when the wire is out there.





I am suitably reprimanded. 

I struggle to invest time in stuff I haven't seen before atm because it's all interrupted by a demanding baby  

When I have another and go on mat leave I'll get The Wire and watch it.


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I am suitably reprimanded.
> 
> I struggle to invest time in stuff I haven't seen before atm because it's all interrupted by a demanding baby
> 
> When I have another and go on mat leave I'll get The Wire and watch it.


 
Iguana is a fan of Charmed. Even she admits it's guilty pleasure. The appropriate word is guilty. The Wire is hard work. I was just teasing, I fucking hate charmed though.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

8den said:


> Iguana is a fan of Charmed. Even she admits it's guilty pleasure. The appropriate word is guilty. The Wire is hard work. I was just teasing, I fucking hate charmed though.



Sometimes it annoys me but when it annoys me there's generally someone pretty to look at. 

Piper is mint. I wish I could blow stuff up and freeze stuff. 

Say hi to Iguana for me.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm currently watching This Year's Girl

FAITH IS BACK!!! Woooo!


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 18, 2013)

smmudge said:


> I don't remember seeing The Zeppo before but I think it's my new favourite episode



All I was thinking during that episode is "Xander you lucky bastard" 

Faith -"don't worry, I'll steer you round the curves"


----------



## smmudge (Aug 18, 2013)

hahaha 

Is Eliza Dushku Canadian or is Faith supposed to be Canadian? She seems to say "aboot" a lot.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 18, 2013)

I thought she was from Boston. They have a funny accent there.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 18, 2013)

Google says Watertown, Massachusetts - which means nothing to me  Also, to anyone offended, I think Bostonian accents are well fit


----------



## Manter (Aug 19, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Google says Watertown, Massachusetts - which means nothing to me  Also, to anyone offended, I think Bostonian accents are well fit


Watertown is greater Boston. 

And I agree about Bostonian accents


----------



## 8den (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been reading a blog that argues that Angel was a superior series to Buffy.



> , Angel is the finest of Whedon’s shows, demonstrating an extraordinary ability to reinvent itself every year for five years – mainly as a result of behind-the-scenes events – and challenging its audience with truly mature themes, exploring that lost feeling people get in their twenties in a way that no other show really bothered to. Buffy did a bit of that too, of course, but there’s something about Angel’s characters that had a greater resonance with me.


 
Fair point plus Adam Baldwin as a villian for the win.


----------



## 8den (Aug 19, 2013)

Spoiler



you take the 30 thousand on the left I take the dragon


 
Watch the corporation starter of harmless and prove me wrong.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2013)

Charmed is the spiritual home of Buffy fans, much like fans of Ann Rice end up readin her shockingly bad erotica novels when they are finished with Interview With a Vampire

And then on to 'Lives of the Mayfair Witches' sequence.

So I read them all myself yeah. Don't judge me damn you.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 19, 2013)

'She irons her jeans, she's evil!'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I've never seen The Wire.
> 
> Buffy fans, do you ever watch Charmed?! I like it. Not as good as Buffy by a mile but I still enjoy it.


 
Charmed was okay viewing for about two seasons, and then it just started to bite.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 19, 2013)

S3E2 - Buffy's friends and mum are being _seriously_ harsh. The girl had to stab the love of her life and send him to another dimension for all eternity! On top of that she was expelled from school, framed for murder and had her mother reject her!

I think that should permit someone a little wigging out and dealing time without getting "you abandoned us and we're upset about it" on her return.

But that's just me.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree, but I think it's probably accurate to how humans react and feel. I'm watching Homecoming. 'Cordelia, the spatula'  I do love the running theme that guns are never useful.


----------



## Almor (Aug 19, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> S3E2 - Buffy's friends and mum are being _seriously_ harsh. The girl had to stab the love of her life and send him to another dimension for all eternity! On top of that she was expelled from school, framed for murder and had her mother reject her!
> 
> I think that should permit someone a little wigging out and dealing time without getting "you abandoned us and we're upset about it" on her return.
> 
> But that's just me.


 
That episode is part of the reason I couldn't stand Xander the last time I watched some Buffy.
You can't blame her mum that much for being upset though

Someone asked about the order of the Buffy/Angel crossovers?
I used the first answer here once:
http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/211562.html
[contains spoilers]
although I've been watching Angel recently and not caring at all about the crossovers.



Spoiler



I was so anal about it because Angel turning up in season 7 just seemed idiotic until you have some context, even then it's all a bit 'SMG isn't doing another series, let's wrap up the Angel situation now, wait what about Spike, er, let's just bottle it and not actually wrap anything up, yeah, that works for me!'


----------



## Glitter (Aug 20, 2013)

'Riley, my sister's boyfriend is soooo into her. They're always kissing, and groping.....I bet they've had sex!'


----------



## Glitter (Aug 20, 2013)

Why can't I be Little Miss Pumpkin Belly?


(Totes got a new name for Ben now!! )


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 20, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I agree, but I think it's probably accurate to how humans react and feel. I'm watching Homecoming. 'Cordelia, the spatula'  I do love the running theme that guns are never useful.


 
Except if you're Warren (although I guess technically that didn't work out that well for him )

Also, smart cookie Darla busted out the guns on Buffy in the first season.

But yeah, the over-riding theme was definitely anti-guns.

Rocket Launchers, on the other hand -



> The Judge: You're a fool. No weapon forged can stop me.
> Buffy: That was then...
> [pulls out a rocket launcher]
> Buffy: ... this is now.
> ...


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 20, 2013)

I just remembered this thread - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-guardians-top-50-television-dramas-of-all-time.240330/

Completely taken over by a Buffy discussion in the middle, including a good ding-dong regarding feminism and misogny 

Think it starts around page 6 or 7.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 20, 2013)

I didn't just go back and read that, oooooh no, not me, I'm just a good old friend of Xanderrrrrrs here


----------



## JTG (Aug 20, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> I just remembered this thread - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-guardians-top-50-television-dramas-of-all-time.240330/
> 
> Completely taken over by a Buffy discussion in the middle, including a good ding-dong regarding feminism and misogny
> 
> Think it starts around page 6 or 7.


Christ


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2013)

I've got 99 problems and watching too much Buffy might legitimately be considered one of them.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh good, more Angel back story.

Because that's never excruciating.


----------



## red rose (Aug 20, 2013)

Put the box-set down


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh good, more Angel back story.
> 
> Because that's never excruciating.


The accent isn't great, is it?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2013)

red rose said:


> Put the box-set down


Boxset?  It's Netflix 


Manter said:


> The accent isn't great, is it?


No.

No it is not.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 20, 2013)

I like when he completely gives up doing any accent with the angel/drusilla back story but I swear he hasn't even stepped foot in America by then.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2013)

It's the way his inflection goes up at the end of every sentence, like an Australian leprechaun.

Well, that's part of it, anyway. It's a big green sack of horrible plastic shamrocks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh, and Buffy's hair is _shocking_ in this episode. She looks like she's been taking style tips from one of her mother's frumpier friends.


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh, and Buffy's hair is _shocking_ in this episode. She looks like she's been taking style tips from one of her mother's frumpier friends.


Is that the bad fringe hairstyle?!?!


----------



## red rose (Aug 20, 2013)

Is that season 3? I swear they go way too far in trying to make her look goody-goody/frumpy to offset Faith's bad girl leather look and she ends up dressing like a 1960's president's wife.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2013)

Manter said:


> Is that the bad fringe hairstyle?!?!


The very same 


red rose said:


> Is that season 3? I swear they go way too far in trying to make her look goody-goody/frumpy to offset Faith's bad girl leather look and she ends up dressing like a 1960's president's wife.


There's been a lot of trainers and jogging bottoms, which is always satisfying, but she is looking very non-slayer at all.

Another thing: it's said in the very first episode that when you look at a vampire you are no longer looking at the person, you're looking at the thing that killed it. They get your body, but they don't get your soul.

If that's the case, why is everyone so fucking down on Angel? It wasn't him, it was the demon! I think these people just enjoy the melodrama...


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> The very same
> There's been a lot of trainers and jogging bottoms, which is always satisfying, but she is looking very non-slayer at all.
> 
> Another thing: it's said in the very first episode that when you look at a vampire you are no longer looking at the person, you're looking at the thing that killed it. They get your body, but they don't get your soul.
> ...


He does have a habit of losing his soul. It'd worry me a bit....


----------



## red rose (Aug 20, 2013)

I was looking on a fan blog for examples of First Lady Buffy and instead I found these. Which are infinitely better.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2013)

red rose said:


> I was looking on a fan blog for examples of First Lady Buffy and instead I found these. Which are infinitely better.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 20, 2013)

OMFG eta: at the Riley kittens. The fuck?!

Lord Camomile I think we're on the same episode


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2013)

They are quite terrifying. (red rose)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> OMFG eta: at the Riley kittens. The fuck?!
> 
> Lord Camomile I think we're on the same episode


Is Angel being all mopey and Buffy's all conflicted and Willow's adorable?

Ok, not narrowing it down much...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2013)

red rose said:


> I was looking on a fan blog for examples of First Lady Buffy and instead I found these. Which are infinitely better.


The internet, eh?


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 20, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Is Angel being all mopey and Buffy's all conflicted and Willow's adorable?
> 
> Ok, not narrowing it down much...


Not much, no  Jenny Calendar/The First is being all evil. It's making me feel rather *ahem* confused


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2013)

Ah, I'm about three episodes ahead of you. It's a very confusing season IMO


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2013)

Aye, that's the one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2013)

It's fucking _snowing_?!


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 20, 2013)

Shhh you're about 5 minutes ahead of me


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's fucking _snowing_?!


 

Oh I love the snowy sunnydale


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 21, 2013)

Angel's cry-face is not good.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 21, 2013)

It's basically "look at something far away after you've just woken up".


----------



## Glitter (Aug 21, 2013)

Nothing like getting your ass kicked to.....make your ass hurt

This is a great episode. 'Family'. Another one of those awesome moments that make your heart sing

'You want to take Tara home against her will, take her


You just have to go through me!' 

Proper 'GO ON BUFFY!' moment.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 21, 2013)

I LOVE that ep Glitter. It's one (of many  ) reasons why I don't get the Tara hate. Spike: You're welcome


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 21, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's basically "look at something far away after you've just woken up".


...and grimace.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 21, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I LOVE that ep Glitter. It's one (of many  ) reasons why I don't get the Tara hate. Spike: You're welcome



I liked Tara. But I found her a touch dull but I liked the Earth Mothery role she had. And how she had balls when needed.

Kennedy on the other hand - there's a character to hate!!!!!


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2013)

I liked Kennedy.

She may have come from a spoilt rich background, but at least she wanted to learn to fight and become a slayer. The rest of the potentials bitched, whined and hid behind Buffy.

Plus she had some good lines:



> _Kennedy_: Let's start with the easy stuff. How long have you known? That you were gay?
> _Willow_: Wait. That's easy? And what, you just assume that I'm-I'm gay? I mean, presume much?
> _Kennedy_: Okay, sorry. How long have you enjoyed having sex with women?
> _Willow_: Hey! And what, you think you have some sort of special "lesbidar" or something?
> _Kennedy_: Okay, you know there's a better word for that, right?


 


> _Amanda_: If we don't save the world, then... nothing matters.
> _Kennedy_: That's catchy, Amanda. Let's make that our slogan.


 
Also, a tongue piercing according to Willow


----------



## kabbes (Aug 21, 2013)

I didn't like any of the potentials.  But!  I don't think we were supposed to.  They represented just how far Buffy had come from being a whiny and terrified brat.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I didn't like any of the potentials. But! I don't think we were supposed to. They represented just how far Buffy had come from being a whiny and terrified brat.


 

It was also the end of the era and there were too many of them to really get in to their characters and develop them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Oh I love the snowy sunnydale



"I know everything you did, because you did it to me."

<sob sob>

Angel's cry face totally undermines the moment though.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 21, 2013)

I liked Vi. Especially at the end when she kicked ass!

She was in House too 8den 

And Cassie was!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I liked Vi. Especially at the end when she kicked ass!
> 
> She was in House too 8den
> 
> And Cassie was!


 

Yeah noticed them the other day too


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2013)

Vi is played by Felicia Day and therefore gets a pass as she is a geek goddess.

Exhibit A:




Exhibit B:


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2013)

Also, did anyone else spot that the 2 potentials Xander has a naughty dream about are played by Rachel Bilson (The O.C.) and Dania Ramirez (Heroes)?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Vi is played by Felicia Day and therefore gets a pass as she is a geek goddess.
> 
> Exhibit A:





Where on earth did you find that?


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Where on earth did you find that?


 
I've said too much.





Type 'The Guild web series' into youtube and possibly prepare to lose a fair amount of time.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> I've said too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh why why why am I watching this now


----------



## Glitter (Aug 21, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Yeah noticed them the other day too



I love watching stuff like CSI and working out what the actors have been in then checking on imdb 

One of my best spots was Holden from Buffy. My husband told me I was a 'fucking geek'


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I love watching stuff like CSI and working out what the actors have been in then checking on imdb
> 
> One of my best spots was Holden from Buffy. My husband told me I was a 'fucking geek'


 
That actor was in Buffy, Angel and Firefly, all as different characters.


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I didn't like any of the potentials.


 
NO!


NO!

As other people mentioned she's in the Guild easily the best and funniest Webseries of all time.

She was also was in the season finales of both seasons of Dollhouse, in the post apoc episodes. Which are easily two of the best episodes of Joss Weedon TV.

Oh and if you like Fallout New Vegas she's your Lesbian Brotherhood of Steel stallward companion, Veroncia. So basically she's a lesbian in W40K powerarmour with a, smart line in sarcastic quips, a hankering for fancy lad snack cakes, pretty dresses and punching baddies with her powerfist.


e2A apparently other men mentioned felicia day before I did, how odd.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2013)

Seriously?


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I liked Vi. Especially at the end when she kicked ass!
> 
> She was in House too 8den
> 
> And Cassie was!


 
I don't have a weird obsession with Actors in House, just actors in odd roles.

Like in the final season one of the kids from home improvement makes a pass at buffy when she's guidance councillor.

Or guess who plays the android step dad in Season 2?


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Seriously?


 
I may have missed the responses when I saw Kabbes was dissing the potentials.

I have a weakness for foxy redheaded nerds.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2013)

8den said:


> I don't have a weird obsession with Actors in House, just actors in odd roles.
> 
> Like in the final season one of the kids from home improvement makes a pass at buffy when she's guidance councillor.


 

I totally noticed that too. 
I was shouting at badgers (like I do when we are watching anything  ) "it's him from Home Improvement", "What the fuck is Home Improvement"


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I totally noticed that too.
> I was shouting at badgers (like I do when we are watching anything  ) "it's him from Home Improvement", "What the fuck is Home Improvement"


 
Tell him it's the the show where the actor dad was done for possession of massive amounts of coke in the 70s and now does a show like home improvements called "last man standing" that included him doing a webcast holding a loaded 45.

Or y'know it's yer man Buzz Lightyear, take your pick really.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Allen


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2013)

8den said:


> Tell him it's the the show where the actor dad was done for possession of massive amounts of coke in the 70s and now does a show like home improvements called "last man standing" that included him doing a webcast holding a loaded 45.
> 
> Or y'know it's yer man Buzz Lightyear, take your pick really.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Allen


 

Oh yes I forgot he was Buzz. 

Thing is, I ruin watching stuff for me and him coz I constantly have my finger on the IMDB app, shouting "it's him, it's her from you know...."


----------



## Glitter (Aug 21, 2013)

8den said:


> I don't have a weird obsession with Actors in House, just actors in odd roles.
> 
> Like in the final season one of the kids from home improvement makes a pass at buffy when she's guidance councillor.
> 
> Or guess who plays the android step dad in Season 2?




No, I know. I was just making sure you knew I'd called it right.

John Ritter from 8 Simple Rules. Also JD's dad in Scrubs. He's dead now. Died whilst filming 8 Simple Rules 

Brad from Home Improvement's hair didn't get any better.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 21, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Oh yes I forgot he was Buzz.
> 
> Thing is, I ruin watching stuff for me and him coz I constantly have my finger on the IMDB app, shouting "it's him, it's her from you know...."



We make it a game. When you watch loads of American shows the same ones come up all the time. 

EVERYONE has been in Friends.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2013)

Glitter said:
			
		

> We make it a game. When you watch loads of American shows the same ones come up all the time.
> 
> EVERYONE has been in Friends.



Badgers has not got a memory for that kinda thing though so I really annoy him 

Everyone decent male British actor from the 80s, 90s and early 00s was in Alien 3


----------



## Manter (Aug 21, 2013)

Glitter said:


> We make it a game. When you watch loads of American shows the same ones come up all the time.
> 
> EVERYONE has been in Friends.


I can't remember who it was who described the Bill and Casualty as job seekers allowance for actors but it made me laugh


----------



## Glitter (Aug 21, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Badgers has not got a memory for that kinda thing though so I really annoy him
> 
> Everyone decent male British actor from the 80s, 90s and early 00s was in Alien 3



My fella is like statto for that business. We're a dynamic and interesting couple  It's a laugh a minute at our house!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2013)

Glitter said:
			
		

> My fella is like statto for that business. We're a dynamic and interesting couple  It's a laugh a minute at our house!



The only thing my brain remembers is film (and some tv) information and song lyrics. 
Nowt else


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 21, 2013)

8den said:


> Like in the final season one of the kids from home improvement makes a pass at buffy when she's guidance councillor.


OMG YES, that's who that is. Argh that's been bugging me for years! 

John Ritter is perfect as Ted 

Buffy actors pop up everywhere. Me and my sister love the Gilmore Girls (an' what?  ) and I'm always going 'oooh that's so-and-so from Buffy'. I'm told it's very annoying


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2013)

kittyP said:


> The only thing my brain remembers is film (and some tv) information and song lyrics.
> Nowt else


 
Me too. I sometimes wonder what I could have done with my life if that part of my brain had been destined to house, say, useful science stuff or lots of foreign languages.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Me too. I sometimes wonder what I could have done with my life if that part of my brain had been destined to house, say, useful science stuff or lots of foreign languages.


 

Together we could have ruled the world May  Mwuh huh huh huh huh


----------



## smmudge (Aug 21, 2013)

"Sure, we can work out after school. You know, if you're not too busy _having sex with my mother._"


----------



## Manter (Aug 21, 2013)

Just watched that one....


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Buffy actors pop up everywhere. Me and my sister love the Gilmore Girls (an' what?  ) and I'm always going 'oooh that's so-and-so from Buffy'. I'm told it's very annoying


 
Loving the Gilmore Girls is fine, and this is from a straight man. BTW Melissa McCarthy from Bridesmaids plays Sookie.


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

smmudge said:


> "Sure, we can work out after school. You know, if you're not too busy _having sex with my mother._"


 
"What's a Stevedore?"


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

Xander "How well would deal with having a evil twin!"

Willow "I HAD a evil twin and I think I handled it pretty fine!"


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2013)

Just finished watching the prom one. Nearly at the end of season 3... :-(


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

Also Buffy had the best Silly Episodes. The Zeppo, Superstar (Wait who actually stared in the Matrix?) Doublegangerland (Willow 'I think my evil twin is kind of gay") Once more with Feeling, (I mean even the title of the Zeppo episode is Awesome (Glitter it refers to Zeppo Marx the "unfunny Marx Brother who never turned up in movies handled boring stuff for the brothers) The Zeppo as a concept is flawless, and the title perfect.

Final thought of the night



Numfar? that's Joss Weedon.


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

For god's sake she's 18 and you have the emotional maturity of a scone, just have at it man and shut up!


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh and finally

"Do we hug?"

"No we're too manly".


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh no wait.

"Let me answer that question with a headbutt. "

NOW I'm done.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 22, 2013)

8den said:


> Also Buffy had the best Silly Episodes. The Zeppo, Superstar (Wait who actually stared in the Matrix?) Doublegangerland (Willow 'I think my evil twin is kind of gay") Once more with Feeling, (I mean even the title of the Zeppo episode is Awesome (Glitter it refers to Zeppo Marx the "unfunny Marx Brother who never turned up in movies handled boring stuff for the brothers) The Zeppo as a concept is flawless, and the title perfect.
> 
> Final thought of the night
> 
> ...





I LOVE the dancing in that! 

And Joss Whedon? That is ACE!!! Stealing and sharing *heads to Twitter*


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 22, 2013)

8den said:


> Loving the Gilmore Girls is fine, and this is from a straight man. BTW Melissa McCarthy from Bridesmaids plays Sookie.


I think you'll find that Sookie from the Gilmore Girls was in Bridesmaids


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 22, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Badgers has not got a memory for that kinda thing though so I really annoy him
> 
> Everyone decent male British actor from the 80s, 90s and early 00s was in Alien 3


 

I watched Alien 3 again last night, it's still fucking great.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> I watched Alien 3 again last night, it's still fucking great.



It's a brilliant stand alone film. 
Some great acting performances. 
The alien bits are a bit shite but I'll ignore that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 22, 2013)

Some of the creature effects are a bit shit I'll give you that. I guess it was made just before CGI started taking over everything, the flipside of which is that there's plenty of great model shots and old school production design.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 22, 2013)

I will hate Alien 3 forever for the fact that it made utterly pointless the entire events of Aliens.  It was like they were trying to retcon out of existence the greatest monster movie ever made.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I will hate Alien 3 forever for the fact that it made utterly pointless the entire events of Aliens. It was like they were trying to retcon out of existence the greatest monster movie ever made.


 

That's why I said "as a stand alone film"


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I will hate Alien 3 forever for the fact that it made utterly pointless the entire events of Aliens. It was like they were trying to retcon out of existence the greatest monster movie ever made.


 
You should read the story of how it was made. David Fincher had executives producers telling him where to set up his lighting rigs.

Also you should read the story of Joss Weedon's revision of his script for Alien 4, savaged by producers.  (Just to keep the thread on topic like)


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2013)

8den said:


> You should read the story of how it was made. David Fincher had executives producers telling him where to set up his lighting rigs.
> 
> Also you should read the story of Joss Weedon's revision of his script for Alien 4, savaged by producers. (Just to keep the thread on topic like)


 

Links?

The reason I love Alien 3 is because of the actors in it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103644/ It is a veritable who's who of brilliant British actors.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 22, 2013)

Glitter said:


> My fella is like statto for that business. We're a dynamic and interesting couple  It's a laugh a minute at our house!


 
In our house Greebo has an *appalling* memory for faces, whereas I'm the exact opposite.  I play a little game sometimes where with any production done in Vancouver in the last 15 years, I see how many cast connections to Stargate SG-1 there are.  I was watching season two of "Falling Skies" last week and embarrassed myself by saying (out loud!  ) "ah! Ryan Robbins, in The Sanctuary, with Amanda Tapping, who was in Stargate SG-1!"


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2013)

Series 4. I understand why I started watching it sporadically for a series. Weird roommate, Riley, Buffy being all inadequate and insecure.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 22, 2013)

Perservere with it, because in some ways it is the best series.  And in other ways it isn't.  But enjoy the good ways.


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Perservere with it, because in some ways it is the best series.  And in other ways it isn't.  But enjoy the good ways.


I will (the joy of mat leave) but right now I want to smack Buffy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2013)

I think I've possibly hit my personal peak with seasons 2 and 3. Didn't really like a lot of the new characters, never really bought the whole Buffy/Spike thing, and just thought it all became a bit... silly? I know stopped watching as religiously, will be interesting to see what I think of it all this time round.

I do not expect to like Riley, Dawn or Tara 

Ooh, but there is The Trio to look forward to


----------



## kabbes (Aug 22, 2013)

Tara is a great character and pivotal to Willow's development.
Riley is a _necessary_ character, although he is treated very poorly and becomes a bit dickish.
Dawn is just plain irritating.  She was a good plot device, but then never really found a place in the show, I don't think.  And Trachtenberg is a terrible actor.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2013)

I think a lot of it was I didn't really rate any of them as actors. They didn't have the colours or shades of the rest of the characters/actors.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 22, 2013)

I love season 4. It's probably my favourite!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 22, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think a lot of it was I didn't really rate any of them as actors. They didn't have the colours or shades of the rest of the characters/actors.


 
I disagree about Tara (Amber Bensen, was it?).  She was good.  Riley was an alright actor, I thought, but it was quite a 2-D part to play.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 22, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I disagree about Tara (Amber Bensen, was it?).  She was good.  Riley was an alright actor, I thought, but it was quite a 2-D part to play.



Captain Cardboard was a very apt nickname!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2013)

8den said:


> Or Xander twacking Glory with the wrecking ball "and the glorified bowler picks up a spare". Or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ASH is the proper badman

when rumours of a series  that was giles and willow in England came out i was drooling.     

i want more ripper


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2013)

8den said:


> NO!
> 
> 
> NO!
> ...


 

fucker has picky taste in FO:NV   it's not just any dress its a dress you have to steal from the corpse of a high roller canabal club member


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2013)

actually the final giles and ben moment really  worked for me

i really like giles a a character  as he resonated with one of my childhood heroes

the 7th doctor


giles is mccoy and buffy is ace


i'm calling it right here

same character dynamic


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:
			
		

> actually the final giles and ben moment really  worked for me
> 
> i really like giles a a character  as he resonated with one of my childhood heroes
> 
> ...


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2013)

Who was it that made me watch The Guild 

Actually it's pretty watchable


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2013)

it's true though


especially  if   you allow  the inclusion of  the virgin doctor books  and  buffy fanfic


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Links?
> 
> The reason I love Alien 3 is because of the actors in it.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103644/ It is a veritable who's who of brilliant British actors.


 
Alien 3
http://www.empireonline.com/interviews/interview.asp?IID=1102
(lots of juicy quotes from some of the cast)

Alien 4
http://www.ifc.com/fix/2013/04/joss-whedon-reflects-on-the-mistakes-of-alien-resurrection


I like Joss Weedon, but when it goes right he takes all the credit when it goes wrong he blames everyone else. 
http://www.cracked.com/article/166_5-reasons-it-sucks-being-joss-whedon-fan/


----------



## 8den (Aug 22, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> fucker has picky taste in FO:NV it's not just any dress its a dress you have to steal from the corpse of a high roller canabal club member


 
Shippy please she wants a nice dress compared to all the "grimmy pre war leisure ware" in the game. Compared to say Boone who needs you to find his wife's killer, jump through hoops to get him to talk about his PTSD, and then slaughter three waves of Legion slavers before he gets his upgrade, Veronica/Felicia is charm personified.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2013)

the thing is  just the act she diesn['t  want any classic dres....   only the modern interpretation of than  dress that is only used  by the cannabis club


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 23, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Who was it that made me watch The Guild
> 
> Actually it's pretty watchable


The Guild is bloody brilliant!  I may have to have a rewatch...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 23, 2013)

whats-her-name potential is in Supernatural now and then, just watched one of her episodes from the current series (i'm a bit behind, it was the LARP-er one). From what's been said above she is blatantly just playing herself but i like her.

i have now bookmarked Gilmore Girls to torrent. i have wondered several times if it would be worth a watch and so have deliberately avoided seeing episodes when CH4 goes through a repeating them phase for fear of spoilers.

also, Charmed was good, mostly due to Piper and the uptight one and especially the evil guy from Nip Tuck. Less keen on the original sister from 90210 whose name escapes me or the wimpy replacement cousin who was wangled in less subtly than Dawn into Buffy.

so i now really want to rewatch Buffy and Angel and am also potentially signing up to a new 7 series show. thanks guys. thanks a lot. i have to leave the house occasionally you know


----------



## Manter (Aug 23, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I love season 4. It's probably my favourite!


Am on episode 3. It's growing on me. Bloke she sleeps with (Parker) is gorgeous. And a comedy wanker. Which amuses.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 24, 2013)

'The point is I work hard for that money'

'And I didn't?'

'You stole it'

'And you're making it very hard work!'


----------



## Glitter (Aug 24, 2013)

'That chip is just holding you back, you're like a serial killer in prison'

'Women marry them all the time'


----------



## Glitter (Aug 24, 2013)

Right, I'm watching S5. Nxt episode is 'The Body' do I watch it? Bear in mind I have a baby and have still not totally got a grip on my emotions. 

Rebelda kittyP WWYD?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes, of course. Watch. Cry. It's cathartic (for anything you may need to cathart).


----------



## Glitter (Aug 24, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Yes, of course. Watch. Cry. It's cathartic (for anything you may need to cathart).



I put it on. Willow was just changing clothes when we had a powercut! 

I'll watch the rest later when Al goes out!


----------



## Glitter (Aug 24, 2013)

There's an episode of Charmed on right now. Michelle Branch has just been playing in P3. 

Playing 'Goodbye To You'. I feel like she's cheating on Buffy!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## kittyP (Aug 24, 2013)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Yes, of course. Watch. Cry. It's cathartic (for anything you may need to cathart).



This was going to be my advice x


----------



## Glitter (Aug 24, 2013)

If I wasn't already in love with Spike I totes would be by the end of Season 5. I know it's a wanky term but his character goes through a proper journey in this one and really develops.

He's also very funny. 

'What the bleeding hell is wring with you bloody women? What does it TAKE? What do you BITCHES want from me' 

'Mark my words, the Slayer is going to kick your skanky, lopsided arse back to whatever place would take a cheap, whorish, fashion victim, ex god like you'

*Glory kicks him through the wall*

'Good plan Spike'


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 25, 2013)

"Goddess of what? Bad home perms?"


----------



## Glitter (Aug 25, 2013)

I finished S5 this morning (with obligatory tears) 'The Gift' is pretty much perfect. 

Spike has so many little lines in it that are absolute genius. Ditto gestures. I think my favourite is when Willow says she could use some courage and you just see his hand with the hip flask in front of her. 

That moment on the stairs where Buffy says 'come in Spike' Ahhhhhhhh! 

And his driving goggles


----------



## red rose (Aug 25, 2013)

For those of you who enjoy the accents in Buffy, you might want to check out "Buffy Abroad", one of the season 5 special features.  The cast interviews have lots of put-on accents


----------



## Glitter (Aug 25, 2013)

That'll put marzipan in your pie plate bingo!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 25, 2013)

red rose said:


> For those of you who enjoy the accents in Buffy, you might want to check out "Buffy Abroad", one of the season 5 special features. The cast interviews have lots of put-on accents





James Marsters' real accent is _wrong  _


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2013)

Giles: "oh, as usual, dear"


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2013)

Ooh, and Spike has just discovered he can hurt demons.  OK, Glitter, you're right, some of this season is fab

<3 Spike


----------



## kabbes (Aug 25, 2013)

_Glitter_?  I think you'll find that _this_ fine individual is who you should be showering with praise and thanks...


kabbes said:


> Perservere with it, because in some ways it is the best series. And in other ways it isn't. But enjoy the good ways.


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2013)

Ahem. Sorry. I'm blaming pregnancy brain....


----------



## Glitter (Aug 26, 2013)

kabbes said:


> _Glitter_?  I think you'll find that _this_ fine individual is who you should be showering with praise and thanks...





I said it was my favourite too. 

Manter, how much did you piss yourself at the Spike/Willow impotence scene?


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2013)

That was fantastic. I loved the 'let's wait half an hour then try again' then she suddenly realises what she's said and runs. 

Also loved Spike wanting to go and slay demons and vampires to save puppies and Christmas


----------



## Glitter (Aug 27, 2013)

ONCE MORE WITH FEELING!!!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 27, 2013)

Manter said:


> Giles: "oh, as usual, dear"


 

Probably my favourite line of the whole series


----------



## Manter (Aug 27, 2013)

Is it just me, or is Buffy kinda uptight about sex??!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> Is it just me, or is Buffy kinda uptight about sex??!


 
Wouldn't you be if your cherry-popping ceremony resulted in a good bloke turning evil?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 28, 2013)

I finished watching all of the Guilds today.  It's good!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 28, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I finished watching all of the Guilds today. It's good!


 

I finished the other day. I got really in to it. 

Are they going to make a season 7 or is that it?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I finished the other day. I got really in to it.
> 
> Are they going to make a season 7 or is that it?


 
They definitely finished season 6 in a way that closed off all plot threads, unlike seasons 1 to 5.  I got the impression that might well be it.  But who knows?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2013)

Jonathan is shorter than Buffy. He make her look tall.

Even I'm not _that_ short!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 29, 2013)

I have been having Buffy on in the background whilst doing the mindless bits of my work.. I have gone from Ep.1 Season one to episode 6 of season 7 on Netflix in only a few months... I am now at the point where I want to stop watching Buffy and do somthing else!! BUT I CAN'T

Chris


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Wouldn't you be if your cherry-popping ceremony resulted in a good bloke turning evil?


But if sex with her is so powerful,it could at least be fun, right!?

It's the contrast between her and Faith that is quite interesting- Faith is sexually assertive, and apparently men are supposed to know its not Buffy by that- so when Buffy and Faith swap bodies and Faith sleeps with Riley, she is shown as being predatory: and then later Riley is all 'I should have known something was wrong'- and Buffy still has a hissy fit and considers breaking up with him. It's like good girl sex is soft focus and missionary position with much kissing, anything else is bad girl sex. 

Maybe, never having been a good girl, I'm over sensitive


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 29, 2013)

On the other hand, she did destroy a building shagging Spike, then let him do stuff to her while they were on a balcony overlooking her friends in the Bronze.

So y'know, swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 29, 2013)

I was just going to say wait until season six.

Although her and Riley powered that psycho house with their sex too. 

I think the Faith thing wasn't so much the bad girl sex it was the punishment aspect, she was all 'am I a bad girl, do you wanna hurt me?' It's the start of Faith's redemption.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2013)

Two episodes in a row Buffy has opened the curtains and caught Angel with some rays. The second time there was definitely a "WTF?!" look on his face


----------



## kittyP (Aug 29, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I was just going to say wait until season six.
> 
> Although her and Riley powered that psycho house with their sex too.


 

They did but it was still very much making love as opposed to fucking. 

She definitely fucked spike though. *quivers*


----------



## Glitter (Aug 29, 2013)

kittyP said:


> They did but it was still very much making love as opposed to fucking.
> 
> She definitely fucked spike though. *quivers*



Who wouldn't?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2013)

Riley isn't interested in Buffy because she's "a bit peculiar", or at least in spite of it.

The man is a walking plank of dull, and that's barely even a metaphor.


----------



## red rose (Aug 30, 2013)

I am coming out in favour of Riley.

He's been getting far too much of a hard time on here and it's just not fair.

He was always lovely to Buffy, he treated her as well as anyone could hope to be treated. He recognised when occasionally his wholesome but possibly somewhat sheltered/traditional upbringing might have conditioned him to be a little narrow minded (Oz/werewolf) He gave up the military/government stuff that had basically been his entire life for her (and also because he realised that following orders wasn't necessarily the same thing as being right but that's beside the point)

Not only that but he stayed with Buffy even though he knew that she didn't feel as strongly about him as he felt about her because he recognised that for the moment she needed him.

And when he came back and her life was basically a mess whilst he had found his calling and was doing amazing things and was married and he had basically "won" the breakup in that stereotypical way that sit coms seem to think these things work he was nothing but classy and non-judgemental and just _nice_.

And next to Michelle Trachtenberg he is practically Lawrence Olivier.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2013)

red rose said:


> And next to Michelle Trachtenberg he is practically Lawrence Olivier.


Damning with faint praise.

Normally I think an actor could have done more with a character if they'd had better writing to work with; with Riley it's the other way round.


----------



## JTG (Aug 30, 2013)

red rose said:


> And next to Michelle Trachtenberg he is practically Lawrence Olivier.


Next to Michelle Trachtenberg, the dead pigeon next door's cat left on our lawn yesterday is Sir Alec fucking Guinness


----------



## red rose (Aug 30, 2013)

Screw you all

Riley for ever!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2013)

In fact, has SMG ever acted opposite an actor worthy of her, in the love interest stakes?

Spike doesn't count, because that storyline was just _ridiculous_ 

*dons flame-retardant amulet of Salmon-Ra*


----------



## JTG (Aug 30, 2013)

red rose said:


> Screw you all
> 
> Riley for ever!


Are you drunk or doing this for a bet?


----------



## red rose (Aug 30, 2013)

Why can't it be both?


----------



## JTG (Aug 30, 2013)

Is it?


----------



## red rose (Aug 30, 2013)

Actually I'm sober and I genuinely believe that Riley is not as bad as everyone thinks.

The kitten pictures I just find funny.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm with you, red rose. I think he was by and large the right character for the time.  Could have been better, but at least he wasn't a rerun of the same old stuff.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 31, 2013)

Ben was in House the other day too


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm slowly re-watching for the first time since it was on the BBC. The last episode was the one where it's discovered Angel is a vampire.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm wondering if I could have Buffy as my Mastermind subject.. if I was on it. Which I'm not..


----------



## Manter (Sep 1, 2013)

Series 4 completed.  Final episode a bit random...


----------



## Glitter (Sep 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> Series 4 completed.  Final episode a bit random...



I wear the cheese, it doesn't wear me.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> Series 4 completed.  Final episode a bit random...


The dream one? It makes a lot more sense if you go back to it.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 3, 2013)

'It's a big rock. Can't wait to tell my friends. They don't have a rock this big'


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 3, 2013)

"KISS Rocks? Why would anyone want to....Oh wait, I get it"


----------



## Glitter (Sep 4, 2013)

Hells Bells!

This episode is sooo sooo sad.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 4, 2013)

Whenever I watch it I will it to have a  different ending, more than any other one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm gonna keep fighting this corner...

Why do Willow and Tara like each other? We're maybe three/four episodes into them knowing each other and so far there's been barely any interaction that isn't "hey, you do spells? I do spells! Let's do some spells!". There's nothing of them getting to know each other, of their friendship developing. Willow even said "oh, I don't just come here to do spells". And Tara really doesn't have any drive or impulse, she just goes along with Willow and says "woah". She's a female Keanu Reeves without the charm.

Oh God, and Riley just tried to do "traumatised". I think I've been traumatised by the experience 

Ok, maybe I'm a bit tired and grumpy, but still say I have a point.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 5, 2013)

Ha! Adam works on floppy disks


----------



## kabbes (Sep 6, 2013)

Tara and Willow like each other because of off-camera.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 6, 2013)

I thoguht the Willow and Tara stuff was done really well, all the sly furtive looks and the suggestions of so much more off camera then that spell they did that was obviously a sex metaphor and it was lovely I thought.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh look at my mask, isn't it pretty, it raises the dead!

AMERICANS!!!


----------



## kittyP (Sep 6, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm gonna keep fighting this corner...
> 
> Why do Willow and Tara like each other? We're maybe three/four episodes into them knowing each other and so far there's been barely any interaction that isn't "hey, you do spells? I do spells! Let's do some spells!". There's nothing of them getting to know each other, of their friendship developing. Willow even said "oh, I don't just come here to do spells". And Tara really doesn't have any drive or impulse, she just goes along with Willow and says "woah". She's a female Keanu Reeves without the charm.



They were united by them both thinking how lame and hippy the wicca group was.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 9, 2013)

Buffy v Dracula, starring Nick Cave and Kylie Minogue


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh God, the Dawn has arrived


----------



## red rose (Sep 11, 2013)

Get out! Get out! GET OUT!


----------



## kittyP (Sep 11, 2013)

red rose said:
			
		

> Get out! Get out! GET OUT!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh christ, we've gone from a scene with Dawn to a scene with Tara to a scene with Riley. At some point they're going to be in a scene together and I will throw my shoe at the television. While my foot is still in it.

That's right, from here on in I'm going to be complaining about The Tiresome Trio. For a change.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 11, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Tara and Willow like each other because of off-camera.


I wonder whether it was intended to be a surprise when it turned out that Willow was dining at the Y. 

Obviously, their getting together was off-camera, but were the lingering looks etc meant to be subtle hints, or blatant?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 11, 2013)

fogbat said:


> I wonder whether it was intended to be a surprise when it turned out that Willow was dining at the Y.
> 
> Obviously, their getting together was off-camera, but were the lingering looks etc meant to be subtle hints, or blatant?


Quite blatant, I think. Well, whether they were meant to be or not...

Gah, they were so close to killing Dawn, so close!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 12, 2013)

'If you leave me here I'll do something evil. Like burning things.....or glueing things together'


----------



## kabbes (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawn has good lines but is very poorly acted.  Also, once her storyline is done with, they never did find a proper place for her in the wider arc.
On the other hand, Riley has no good lines and is moderately acted.
Tara is just great.  I don't understand dislike for Tara.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 12, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Dawn has good lines but is very poorly acted.  Also, once her storyline is done with, they never did find a proper place for her in the wider arc.
> On the other hand, Riley has no good lines and is moderately acted.
> Tara is just great.  I don't understand dislike for Tara.



Agree for the most part but I find S7 Dawn far less irritating. I've just watched 'Potential' and find her and Xander at the end important as a foil for the 'superheroes' (Also sets the scene for for Caleb later poking out the eye obv)

I like Tara too. Except the dyed grey hair and crossover parting in her first appearances.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 12, 2013)

Buffy season 7 is a masterclass in letting a TV show go off the boil because no one can be bothered.. luckily Caleb turning up at the end manages to drag it back into something resembling proper Buffy ...


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 12, 2013)

Glitter said:


> 'If you leave me here I'll do something evil. Like burning things.....or glueing things together'


Andrew <3 eta: does he deliver that line in oven gloves? I can't remember 

I haven't watched any Buffy for weeks  Was being really strict about watching every episode chronologically (yeah I know ) but I might crack out Once More With Feeling later because I'm ill. Apparently my 3yo told my mum that 'mama watches Puffy and Spike, but it's a bit scary for me'


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 12, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Buffy season 7 is a masterclass in letting a TV show go off the boil because no one can be bothered.. luckily Caleb turning up at the end manages to drag it back into something resembling proper Buffy ...


 'welcome to thunderdome'


----------



## kittyP (Sep 12, 2013)

Do it Rebelda  And sing out loud


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 12, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Do it Rebelda  And sing out loud


I can't, I've lost my voice  *sob*


----------



## kittyP (Sep 12, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I can't, I've lost my voice  *sob*





Mime with gusto then


----------



## Glitter (Sep 12, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Andrew <3 eta: does he deliver that line in oven gloves? I can't remember
> 
> I haven't watched any Buffy for weeks  Was being really strict about watching every episode chronologically (yeah I know ) but I might crack out Once More With Feeling later because I'm ill. Apparently my 3yo told my mum that 'mama watches Puffy and Spike, but it's a bit scary for me'



Nope. That would be 'this funnel cake is kicking my ass!'


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 12, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Nope. That would be 'this funnel cake is kicking my ass!'


Ah yes, Andrew the 'guestage'


----------



## Glitter (Sep 12, 2013)

Rebelda  I love Andrew too. 

But sometimes I feel bad about it because he killed Jonathan. Who I also loved.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 12, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Ah yes, Andrew the 'guestage'



With his 'Big Board' 

I love it when he describes the Bringers as 'very mobile for blind people'


----------



## kittyP (Sep 12, 2013)

Glitter said:


> With his 'Big Board'
> 
> I love it when he describes the Bringers as 'very mobile for blind people'



And "The vamiiiiipres" or is that just in Angel?


----------



## Glitter (Sep 12, 2013)

kittyP said:


> And "The vamiiiiipres" or is that just in Angel?



Yep!  Storyteller. 

I love Anya in that...

'Can't you just masturbate like the rest of us'


----------



## kabbes (Sep 12, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Buffy season 7 is a masterclass in letting a TV show go off the boil because no one can be bothered.. luckily Caleb turning up at the end manages to drag it back into something resembling proper Buffy ...


Nonsense, season 7 is fantastic.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 12, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Rebelda  I love Andrew too.
> 
> But sometimes I feel bad about it because he killed Jonathan. Who I also loved.


Yeah I get that, but he was being manipulated by The First ('what do you want Jonathan slash The First?' ). I know it doesn't absolve him as much as it did Spike, because he wasn't being triggered or anything but still. 

I love the scene where Buffy and Giles try to explain Spike's soul/chip/trigger combination to Principal Wool


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 12, 2013)

In fact, one thing I especially like about Buffy is that the 'good guys' can be bad, have dodgy pasts or go off the rails. Ex(ish) demons like Anya and Angel; Andrew who tried ever so hard to be bad; Giles' past; Buffy and Willow have their respective moments and Spike and Faith who are just plain complicated. Makes a Harry Potter quote spring to mind: 'The world isn't divided into Good People and Death Eaters'


----------



## Glitter (Sep 12, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> In fact, one thing I especially like about Buffy is that the 'good guys' can be bad, have dodgy pasts or go off the rails. Ex(ish) demons like Anya and Angel; Andrew who tried ever so hard to be bad; Giles' past; Buffy and Willow have their respective moments and Spike and Faith who are just plain complicated. Makes a Harry Potter quote spring to mind: 'The world isn't divided into Good People and Death Eaters'



Giles killed Ben too!

I think it was done very well at the end of S5 where they all went off to try and save Dawn with Buffy and Giles making it very clear that they would be up against each other if Glory succeeded.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 12, 2013)

"we few, we happy few" 

"we band of buggered"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 12, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Tara is just great.  I don't understand dislike for Tara.


B-b-because she's trying to a-a-ct all insecure and... n-n-nervous, but doesn't do a very good job of it at all and is just highly irritating. It apparently basically comes down to stammering (and she can't even do _that_ well!), looking a bit mopey and mumbling everything.

Compare first season Willow with first season Tara. I know they're not going for exactly the same thing but Willow has infinitely more charm. And again, I still don't understand why they're in a relationship; still haven't seen them have any particularly meaningful exchanges outside of various romantic delcarations based on not very much at all.

Oh, and I have found myself laughing at a couple of Riley lines, on occassion


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 12, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Giles killed Ben too!
> 
> I think it was done very well at the end of S5 where they all went off to try and save Dawn with Buffy and Giles making it very clear that they would be up against each other if Glory succeeded.



"And remember: the ritual starts. We all die. I'll kill anyone who comes near Dawn."

That is a little Buffy shiver moment for me.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 12, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> In fact, one thing I especially like about Buffy is that the 'good guys' can be bad, have dodgy pasts or go off the rails. Ex(ish) demons like Anya and Angel; Andrew who tried ever so hard to be bad; Giles' past; Buffy and Willow have their respective moments and Spike and Faith who are just plain complicated. Makes a Harry Potter quote spring to mind: 'The world isn't divided into Good People and Death Eaters'



Thou shalt not refer to the Potter *spit* on a Buffy thread


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 12, 2013)

fogbat said:


> Thou shalt not refer to the Potter *spit* on a Buffy thread


I know I know


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 12, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Buffy season 7 is a masterclass in letting a TV show go off the boil because no one can be bothered.. luckily Caleb turning up at the end manages to drag it back into something resembling proper Buffy ...



I remember it being pretty short on laughs. And the whole thing with all the potentials kinda ruins the whole feel of the show, there are too many people buzzing around and no real chance to develop any of them as characters. Even Buffy becomes pretty one-dimensional with all the doom and gloom and weight-of-the-world type stuff. 

Dawn becomes much less irritating in season seven though, probably because the character and the actress had both grown up a bit. And it's good to see Faith given a chance to redeem herself.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 13, 2013)

Spike - You're like a dog with a bone
Anya - So?
Spike - It's my bone!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 13, 2013)

We are as Gods!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 14, 2013)

Willow and Oz: The Wonder Years.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Willow and Oz: The Wonder Years.


----------



## red rose (Sep 14, 2013)

I thought maybe it was fake but its _real!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xy03zbR2xOw#t=3635_


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2013)

red rose said:


> I thought maybe it was fake but its _real!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xy03zbR2xOw#t=3635_



Oh god , I am going to end up watching that now aren't I?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Oh god , I am going to end up watching that now aren't I?



Oh hang on is it in spanish?


----------



## red rose (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think so


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2013)

red rose said:
			
		

> I don't think so



No it was just the title. 
We are watching it 
It made smile lots seeing little Willow and little Oz together


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm so going to watch that with the kids


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 29, 2013)

Jenny has just turned up for the first time giving Giles a lecture on the proliferation of the internet. Apparently more emails were sent "last year" than ordinary mail.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 29, 2013)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> Jenny has just turned up for the first time giving Giles a lecture on the proliferation of the internet. Apparently more emails were sent "last year" than ordinary mail.



Garlic bread, it's the future.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2013)

The Mayor is the Secretary of Agriculture in The West Wing  

And how cool does he look in this photo?


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 26, 2013)

I was a bit manic yesterday. Should have confiscated my phone, for example  ANYWAY I actually had to restrain myself from singing 'PLEASE give me something, to sing aboooooouuuuuut' on the top deck of the bus at one point


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2013)

Were you watching Buffy on your phone on the bus?


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 26, 2013)

I may have been fuelling my addiction


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2013)

Definitely the mark of a lunatic fan


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I was a bit manic yesterday. Should have confiscated my phone, for example  ANYWAY I actually had to restrain myself from singing 'PLEASE give me something, to sing aboooooouuuuuut' on the top deck of the bus at one point



The hardest thing in this bus is to sit in it...


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 26, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Definitely the mark of a lunatic fan


 muggle 


Glitter said:


> The hardest thing in this bus is to sit in it...


 actualol*. The thing about 'PLEASE give me something to sing about' is it requires standing up suddenly and grandiose gesturing. Perfect for the top deck of the bus!

*but still brings me out in fuck-_off_-Dawn hives.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 26, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> The Mayor is the Secretary of Agriculture in The West Wing
> 
> And how cool does he look in this photo?



He was in some programme I saw at my parents the other day (maybe How I Met You Mother) playing a hippie which seemed really weird. 
Oh and yes of course Willow is in that too.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 26, 2013)

kittyP said:


> He was in some programme I saw at my parents the other day (maybe How I Met You Mother) playing a hippie which seemed really weird.
> Oh and yes of course Willow is in that too.


I wanted to love HIMYM because of Willow and initally i didn't. But then i saw a random episode and loved it after all. And now i want Willow and Marshall to be our couple friends soooooo much.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> I actually had to restrain myself from singing 'PLEASE give me something, to sing aboooooouuuuuut' on the top deck of the bus at one point



Many's the time I have to stop myself from shrieking this to the heavens when the kids are being particularly awful


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:
			
		

> I wanted to love HIMYM because of Willow and initally i didn't. But then i saw a random episode and loved it after all. And now i want Willow and Marshall to be our couple friends soooooo much.



I don't really like it. 
I find it quite confusing, it's always jumping back and forwards and showing you things that didn't really happen (ie, they were in someone's imagination).


----------



## Glitter (Oct 27, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I don't really like it.
> I find it quite confusing, it's always jumping back and forwards and showing you things that didn't really happen (ie, they were in someone's imagination).



I don't mind it. It's alright to have on in the background. I don't love it or care about the characters or anything but it's alright. 

It's also good for the 'what was he/she in game'


----------



## Glitter (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Glitter (Oct 31, 2013)

Rebelda I knew you would like that! 

Btw, been meaning to tell you....turns out when Mr Glitter says 'whatever' he does not like the response 'whatever Umad'


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 31, 2013)

Who _is_ that girl? 

My granny's name was Joan


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 8, 2013)

In the library working on my first assignment of the academic year. I finally have a thesis, hurrah! I'm not sure my library fellows would appreciate a rousing chorus of 'I've Got A Theory' though.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 8, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> In the library working on my first assignment of the academic year. I finally have a thesis, hurrah! I'm not sure my library fellows would appreciate a rousing chorus of 'I've Got A Theory' though.



is it about bunnies?


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 8, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> is it about bunnies?


Sadly no


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 8, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> Sadly no



well they are evil so that's probably for the best...


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 8, 2013)

Just watched an episode of How I Met Your Mother in which Danny Strong (Jonathan) plays a priest at a funeral, mini Buffy reunion


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 8, 2013)

So, I have asked Crispy to get me the 7 series box set of this for Xmas, and the plan is to start watching it when I go on mat leave. I wonder if I'll accidentally the whole box set before the baby actually arrives


----------



## Glitter (Nov 8, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So, I have asked Crispy to get me the 7 series box set of this for Xmas, and the plan is to start watching it when I go on mat leave. I wonder if I'll accidentally the whole box set before the baby actually arrives



Did you manage it Manter ?

Agent, you can probably cram an episode a night into night feeds as well. Just make sure the DVD is in the machine before you go to bed and the remotes are handy prior to feeding.

Oh and check with us beforehand - some episodes are far too emotional for a woman who has recently given birth.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 8, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Agent, you can probably cram an episode a night into night feeds as well. Just make sure the DVD is in the machine before you go to bed and the remotes are handy prior to feeding.


That's what I'm planning. I've also got Angel downloaded, so by the time their paths intertwine I'm going to try and see them in sequence order. Tbh it _should _last me some time, but I can imagine getting a bit carried away!



> Oh and check with us beforehand - some episodes are far too emotional for a woman who has recently given birth.


It's OK, I have seen them before and will probably be alerted to the emotionally difficult ones earlier on. Though today I cried at a bloody Johnsons baby powder advert


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2013)

Thinking of getting onto this after finishing The Sopranos, since so many fine people appreciate it


----------



## Humberto (Nov 9, 2013)

Thought It was a bit shit if I'm honest. Tedious is the word. No offence to those who love it!


----------



## smmudge (Dec 3, 2013)

omg I just finished the last episode of the last season 
I hate it when that happens 

Is it ever explained anywhere why another slayer didn't come about after buffy died the second time? Or because she had already died once i guess it didn't count that time?

I was a little disappointed with the very end tbh. It needed a bigger battle, a double episode at least. 
But it was funny re the hell mouth 'There's another one in Cleveland' 

Ok well I've got Angel to watch now I guess.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 3, 2013)

smmudge said:


> omg I just finished the last episode of the last season
> I hate it when that happens
> 
> Is it ever explained anywhere why another slayer didn't come about after buffy died the second time? Or because she had already died once i guess it didn't count that time?
> ...


I've always wondered. Maybe because Faith was alive? Noticed your tagline the other day and wanted to say 'it eats you, starting with your bottom' but it was on a highly inappropriate thread and would have got a lot of s


----------



## smmudge (Dec 3, 2013)

Well that's the other thing, what was beneath them, it devoured?? The army? I suppose. It's not like 'the first' would have been destroyed by a bit of rock falling down. That's probably the thing though, I guess 'the first' can never really be destroyed, ever.

And, I dunno, Spike could have had a proper redemption moment, better than he did. I mean, there was potential for him to really go off the rails there after seeing Angel, but it bothered him for like 5 minutes then he was cool. I have a feeling they cut a lot out at the end there


----------



## kittyP (Dec 3, 2013)

smmudge said:


> omg I just finished the last episode of the last season
> I hate it when that happens
> 
> Is it ever explained anywhere why another slayer didn't come about after buffy died the second time? Or because she had already died once i guess it didn't count that time?
> ...



I have watched the whole thing through and shed many a tear along the way lots of times. 
But for some reason the last time we finished it, I sobbed for about an hour at the end. 
I thinks it's the whole spike thing that really got me. 
Also probably I was in a bit of a difficult place but poor Badgers just couldn't console me


----------



## kittyP (Dec 3, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Well that's the other thing, what was beneath them, it devoured?? The army? I suppose. It's not like 'the first' would have been destroyed by a bit of rock falling down. That's probably the thing though, I guess 'the first' can never really be destroyed, ever.
> 
> And, I dunno, Spike could have had a proper redemption moment, better than he did. I mean, there was potential for him to really go off the rails there after seeing Angel, but it bothered him for like 5 minutes then he was cool. I have a feeling they cut a lot out at the end there



Have you seen Angel before?


----------



## smmudge (Dec 3, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Have you seen Angel before?



Only a few episodes of the first season.
He was certainly a changed man when he came back for the last/penultimate episode of buffy!! You know, less mopey


----------



## kittyP (Dec 3, 2013)

In fact, we lost Angel when our last PC died so I have just started a torrent up for it again 
I have invites for two torrent sites if anyone wants one?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 3, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Only a few episodes of the first season.
> He was certainly a changed man when he came back for the last/penultimate episode of buffy!! You know, less mopey



Omg!! Get watching Angel in full. 
The first series was ok but the last two were fucking brilliant!!!!


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2013)

Yep, the Slayer line then ran through faith, Buffy was essentially redundant 

Except her resurrection forced the Slayer line back into her as well, splitting it and causing the rupture that allows The First to make its move in the final season.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah, Faith was the current Slayer!

smmudge If you like redemption Faith's in Angel is pretty good. Quite a way in. 

And if you like hot men Glenn Quinn who plays Doyle in the first season of Angel was smokin'. Sadly no longer with us


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2013)

Glitter said:


> Yeah, Faith was the current Slayer!
> 
> smmudge If you like redemption Faith's in Angel is pretty good. Quite a way in.
> 
> And if you like hot men Glenn Quinn who plays Doyle in the first season of Angel was smokin'. Sadly no longer with us



TBF, Spike's very gradual ongoing redemption in Angel is quite good too, especially as it's mixed in with the friction between him and Angel. 

It's quite depressing that both Quinn and Hallett are both gone.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, Spike's very gradual ongoing redemption in Angel is quite good too, especially as it's mixed in with the friction between him and Angel.
> 
> It's quite depressing that both Quinn and Hallett are both gone.



I didn't know about Andy Hallett.

Properly gutted


----------



## kittyP (Dec 3, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I didn't know about Andy Hallett.
> 
> Properly gutted



Oh no me neither 

I knew a about Doyle but not Lorne


----------



## kittyP (Dec 5, 2013)

Watching Angel now. 
Series 1, episode 1


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 6, 2013)

just watched one of the best Big Bang Theory episodes where Amy is fucking with Sheldon's head about his blatant OCD. 

as a more relevant side-note, Leonard makes Penny watch Buffy because he thinks he's found perfect sci-fi / chick-tv cross-over but she just doesn't like it. tbf, the first series is not that brilliant, i binned it off when it started and got into it later after seeing a really good episode around series 3 / 4 time (and then of course watching the earlier ones in order before continuing).


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's quite depressing that both Quinn and Hallett are both gone.



I believe Hallet died from a heart problem.  

Neither one was very old.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 6, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> I believe Hallet died from a heart problem.
> 
> Neither one was very old.



Yeah. It was a congenital problem.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 7, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Omg!! Get watching Angel in full.
> The first series was ok but the last two were fucking brilliant!!!!


I dunno, I found Angel a bit "meh" and then a bit ridiculous, but it did definitely improve when Spike turned up! And I don't think that's just because of my massive Spike crush 

Mind you, when I start rewatching I'm going to try and watch the Buffy/Angel episodes in chronological order once it splits off...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 7, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> just watched one of the best Big Bang Theory episodes where Amy is fucking with Sheldon's head about his blatant OCD.
> 
> as a more relevant side-note, Leonard makes Penny watch Buffy because he thinks he's found perfect sci-fi / chick-tv cross-over but she just doesn't like it. tbf, the first series is not that brilliant, i binned it off when it started and got into it later after seeing a really good episode around series 3 / 4 time (and then of course watching the earlier ones in order before continuing).


And like with Angel, Buffy got better once Spike had been introduced


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I dunno, I found Angel a bit "meh" and then a bit ridiculous, but it did definitely improve when Spike turned up! And I don't think that's just because of my massive Spike crush
> 
> Mind you, when I start rewatching I'm going to try and watch the Buffy/Angel episodes in chronological order once it splits off...



I really like Angel but it gets a bit dark. Mind you badass Wesley is miles fitter


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 7, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I really like Angel but it gets a bit dark. Mind you badass Wesley is miles fitter



And puppet Angel is the best Muppet-type puppet ever!


----------



## kittyP (Dec 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> And puppet Angel is the best Muppet-type puppet ever!



That episode was fantastic! 

I don't really like the first 2 series of Angel. 
Well I don't dislike them, but normally with a rewatch I start on series 3.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2013)

My favourite episode is Orpheus!

I love Angelus kicking his own arse for 'all those Manilow concerts'


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 7, 2013)

I love that this thread has 31 pages. That is all  (((you guys)))


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 12, 2013)

I just watched the episode where Oz sees Willow for the first time, dressed in her eskimo outfit  I love Oz


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2013)

Glitter said:


> My favourite episode is Orpheus!
> 
> I love Angelus kicking his own arse for 'all those Manilow concerts'


Who the hell gets named Angelus?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 12, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I just watched the episode where Oz sees Willow for the first time, dressed in her eskimo outfit  I love Oz



"Who *is* that girl!"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 12, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who the hell gets named Angelus?



Duh!!! Someone who was made a vampire by Darla in the 18th century, obviously!


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who the hell gets named Angelus?



That chap off Shooting Stars


----------



## kittyP (Dec 16, 2013)

I have been feeling really shitty today so an watching season 6 episode 1 to try and help


----------



## kittyP (Dec 16, 2013)

Spike: "oh poor watcher, did your life pass before your eyes? Cuppa tea, cuppa tea, almost got shagged, cuppa tea"


----------



## kittyP (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok that's it. 
I have to either live in the Buffyverse or Potterverse. 
This universe is shit and I've had enough of it!


----------



## kabbes (Dec 17, 2013)

Actually living on the hellmouth would also be pretty shit, though.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 17, 2013)

I had to do it. 
It has been one of those days that only Once More With Feeling could make a dent in. 
I have been sobbing and singing at the same time "Give me something to sing about!"


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 26, 2013)

Just leaving this here:
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25494967


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Just leaving this here:
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25494967


Available on demand now


----------



## kittyP (Jan 5, 2014)

GO PROFFESOR MCGONAGLE! 

Sorry, wrong thread, but there was nowhere else to post it


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 5, 2014)

I love you kitty


----------



## kittyP (Jan 5, 2014)

Rebelda said:
			
		

> I love you kitty



You too darling!  

I am watching Harry Potter, crying my eyes out. 
It's been a difficult day


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2014)

Someone told me the other day that I should be grateful for Buffy for making librarians hip. Is this true? Is it just Giles who's a librarian or are there others, cos I don't think Mr Nescafé is particularly hip.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone told me the other day that I should be grateful for Buffy for making librarians hip. Is this true? Is it just Giles who's a librarian or are there others, cos I don't think Mr Nescafé is particularly hip.



Giles is really fucking hip. Trust.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2014)

Is willow a librarian too? She fills my criteria for sexy librarian type. 
I have met and touched Alyson Hannigan btw (she touched me back n all).


----------



## Manter (Jan 6, 2014)

I was about to say that librarians are def cool (none more so than Giles) - they are guardians of knowledge FFS!- but I am now slightly disturbed by your last post


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2014)

I only shook hands with her and offered her refreshments. Nothing untoward happened


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone told me the other day that I should be grateful for Buffy for making librarians hip. Is this true? Is it just Giles who's a librarian or are there others, cos I don't think Mr Nescafé is particularly hip.


bit rich someone telling _you_ Giles made librarians hip, when it was obviously the librarian in Discworld. The one who was an orang-utan.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2014)

belboid said:


> bit rich someone telling _you_ Giles made librarians hip, when it was obviously the librarian in Discworld. The one who was an orang-utan.


Pratchett fans will never be hip!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 7, 2014)

my cat is named after Willow. I've probably said that before on this thread but I needed to say it again. I love Willow.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 7, 2014)

I think @agentsparrow had a Buffy cat but she sadly maybe have passed leaving just Trillian, or was it the other way around?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 11, 2014)

I was actually popping on to post something completely different and saw this final post. 


kittyP said:


> I think @agentsparrow had a Buffy cat but she sadly maybe have passed leaving just Trillian, or was it the other way around?


Yes, sadly poor Buffy cat passed away after a sudden mystery illness around June time last year  Trillian now has bladder issues but is still going strong however. 

It was the poorest case of nominative determinism ever. Buffy was practically frightened of her shadow, and Trillian (named after a character with one degree in mathematics and another in astrophysics) took a year to work out how to use the cat flap.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyway, I was popping back on to say that as I'm part time from work for the next three weeks and then off, I started my Buffy the VS viewing on Thursday. Which worked quite well on Thursday and Friday because I had things to do and could just watch episodes dotted around without feeling like it was excessive. However, today I have already watched four and am really, _really_ trying to not watch another one because a) I have chores to do, b) if I keep watching them at this rate I'll get through them in no time, and c) it's a bit of a lazy and unproductive way to spend a whole Saturday daytime when you get down to it! 

I am by no means posting on here to be given permission...


----------



## Glitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Lazy and unproductive? You are growing a person! How much more productivity do you need in your life?


----------



## kittyP (Jan 11, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Anyway, I was popping back on to say that as I'm part time from work for the next three weeks and then off, I started my Buffy the VS viewing on Thursday. Which worked quite well on Thursday and Friday because I had things to do and could just watch episodes dotted around without feeling like it was excessive. However, today I have already watched four and am really, really trying to not watch another one because a) I have chores to do, b) if I keep watching them at this rate I'll get through them in no time, and c) it's a bit of a lazy and unproductive way to spend a whole Saturday daytime when you get down to it!
> 
> I am by no means posting on here to be given permission...



Give in  It's futile to resist. 

If you finish it too soon you can move on to Angel


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 11, 2014)

I may try and do a little housework and come back to it, because that will probably feel more satisfying or some such thing.


----------



## JTG (Jan 11, 2014)

I recently had the pleasure of watching the housemates work their way through my Buffy box set and come to understand that yes, Buffy is one of the greatest things on telly ever


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm three episodes away from the end


----------



## JTG (Jan 11, 2014)

Balbi said:


> I'm three episodes away from the end


But _what_ an ending


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Anyway, I was popping back on to say that as I'm part time from work for the next three weeks and then off, I started my Buffy the VS viewing on Thursday. Which worked quite well on Thursday and Friday because I had things to do and could just watch episodes dotted around without feeling like it was excessive. However, today I have already watched four and am really, _really_ trying to not watch another one because a) I have chores to do, b) if I keep watching them at this rate I'll get through them in no time, and c) it's a bit of a lazy and unproductive way to spend a whole Saturday daytime when you get down to it!
> 
> I am by no means posting on here to be given permission...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 11, 2014)

Btw, I watched one more, and there are two more episodes of the first series to go, which I think I will save for tomorrow. I obviously missed the latter half of the first series first time round, so it's been a nice bonus watching "new" episodes


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 11, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> ...and Trillian (named after a character with one degree in mathematics and another in astrophysics) took a year to work out how to use the cat flap.



It's obvious that she was too busy doing differential calculus to worry about something as quotidian as using a cat flap.


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 12, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> my cat is named after Willow. I've probably said that before on this thread but I needed to say it again. I love Willow.


My ginger cat is called Willow, when we discovered he was a he we attempted to pretend he was named after Warwick Davis, but nobody believes that


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 12, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's obvious that she was too busy doing differential calculus to worry about something as quotidian as using a cat flap.


In all fairness, whilst I have trained her to do practically fuck all, she has managed to train _me _to open the patio door for her on demand so she doesn't have to expend the effort of using the cat flap


----------



## Glitter (Jan 13, 2014)

There was a round on Buffy on last night's celebrity mastermind.

I just watched on iplayer and got 10 out of a possible 11 and am kicking myself for the one I got wrong.

I bet Rebelda will smash it.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 13, 2014)

Glitter said:


> There was a round on Buffy on last night's celebrity mastermind.
> 
> I just watched on iplayer and got 10 out of a possible 11 and am kicking myself for the one I got wrong.
> 
> I bet Rebelda will smash it.


 
Just had a go watching it on iplayer too, it was pretty easy (for saddoes like us anyway ) 

There was a regular mastermind version too a few years back -


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2014)

Glitter said:


> There was a round on Buffy on last night's celebrity mastermind.
> 
> I just watched on iplayer and got 10 out of a possible 11 and am kicking myself for the one I got wrong.
> 
> I bet Rebelda will smash it.



Ooh I'll have a look on the iplayer x


----------



## Glitter (Jan 13, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Just had a go watching it on iplayer too, it was pretty easy (for saddoes like us anyway )
> 
> There was a regular mastermind version too a few years back -



Ooh, I'm gonna have a go at that!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 13, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Just had a go watching it on iplayer too, it was pretty easy (for saddoes like us anyway )
> 
> There was a regular mastermind version too a few years back -



I got 10. (I think - counting not my strong point )

I would have got more but she was a bit quick a couple of times so i didn't get time to get it.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 13, 2014)

I couldn't remember what Ted did for a living (one of my least favourite episodes).

And Buffy's home address would have taken me ages to remember!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 13, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> I couldn't remember what Ted did for a living (one of my least favourite episodes).
> 
> And Buffy's home address would have taken me ages to remember!





Spoiler



I said insurance salesman. Bah!

And I knew it was Ravello Drive I just didn't know the bastard number


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> I couldn't remember what Ted did for a living (one of my least favourite episodes).


Telephone canvasser/salesman. Can't remember what of


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 13, 2014)

JTG said:


> Telephone canvasser/salesman. Can't remember what of


 


Spoiler



Computer salesman apparently.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 13, 2014)

I've just stuck mine in spoilers in case someone else wants to do it. Might be worth it The Octagon


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 13, 2014)

Done


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

I only got 5, I dont rewatch the first two seasons really, they were still a bit rubbishy.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> I only got 5, I dont rewatch the first two seasons really, they were still a bit rubbishy.



S1 I'll give you but 2 is a masterpiece!


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

It has its moments (it introduces Spike!) but is still in its monster of the week period, and loads of them were just rubbish (inca mummy, the fishes!!). There were some goodies tho, like the everyone loving Xander one. Oh, and Ethan Rayne was almost as annoying as Riley later would be


----------



## kabbes (Jan 13, 2014)

The fishes were _brilliant_.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 13, 2014)

Go Fish makes me confused as to Sunnydale's location, as they're on the beach, but I don't think it's ever seen again (maybe one episode with Riley and Buffy playing football?). 

In Chosen the entire town is seen collapsing but nowhere near the ocean. 

I may have over thought this.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 13, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Go Fish makes me confused as to Sunnydale's location, as they're on the beach, but I don't think it's ever seen again (maybe one episode with Riley and Buffy playing football?).
> 
> In Chosen the entire town is seen collapsing but nowhere near the ocean.
> 
> I may have over thought this.



Doesn't The Judge come from the sea too? 

Also, they're a small town with only one nightclub but they have an _airport. 
_
But not a high school for three years, despite having a university


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> I couldn't remember what Ted did for a living (one of my least favourite episodes).
> 
> And Buffy's home address would have taken me ages to remember!



It is my least favourite episode. I always skip it.


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Doesn't The Judge come from the sea too?
> 
> Also, they're a small town with only one nightclub but they have an _airport.
> _
> But not a high school for three years, despite having a university


I always thought the Bronze was just the local club for the still underaged (ie under 21)

Also, isn't Sunnydale a campus of University of California? So it's not a whole uni in its own right


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2014)

God I wash rubbish at that. She got in so quickly I hadn't even had time to register the questions 

Think I got about 4 right


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 13, 2014)

JTG said:


> I always thought the Bronze was just the local club for the still underaged (ie under 21)


Tbf the only thing that ever bothered me in re: Buffy believability was the Bronze. No way would there would be an underage club like that anywhere, let alone such a teeny town.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 13, 2014)

JTG said:


> I always thought the Bronze was just the local club for the still underaged (ie under 21)
> 
> Also, isn't Sunnydale a campus of University of California? So it's not a whole uni in its own right


Nope! Dawn had to wear a wristband so they knew she was underage. And Willow and Kennedy had a date there drinking cocktails. Willow had a martini in there when she went with Amy too. 

It's UC Sunnydale. Is that a campus or not? 

(I might know Buffy a bit too well)


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2014)

Last night's mastermind though I got them all right 
When I heard it was just series 1 and 2 I thought I might fail but no no


----------



## Glitter (Jan 13, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Last night's mastermind though I got them all right
> When I heard it was just series 1 and 2 I thought I might fail but no no





Spoiler



I mixed up the Judge and Acathla


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Spike


----------



## kittyP (Jan 17, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Spike



I love the fact that on here we need not say any more than that


----------



## Glitter (Jan 17, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I love the fact that on here we need not say any more than that



And we all know what episode.

'Sorry, couldn't wait until Saturday'


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 17, 2014)

Tbf, first time round I didn't develop my Spike crush until he came back in, was it season 4? When he's basically still a cocky bad boy but not a proper villain, and before he becomes all emo in the final seasons. However, following that association being made, I'm enjoying him in the second season a whole lot more


----------



## kittyP (Jan 17, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbf, first time round I didn't develop my Spike crush until he came back in, was it season 4? When he's basically still a cocky bad boy but not a proper villain, and before he becomes all emo in the final seasons. However, following that association being made, I'm enjoying him in the second season a whole lot more



Totally this. Coz you know him better, he is much funnier when you go back and watch him from the beginning a second time.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 17, 2014)

And he's a red!!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 17, 2014)

This is a show that deserves repeating...or downloading.

The stuff with Angelus in s2 was pretty creepy.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 17, 2014)

Going a bit slowly through Angel series 1 to be honest..
What i love about Buffy is that often you could see the everyday, real life issues behind the monsters and the magic, e.g. drug abuse, addiction, violence in relationships, domestic violence, annoying roommates etc. But what is Angel doing? Infiltrating the Nazi party, taking out hitler and saving the jews from the holocaust? hmm


----------



## kittyP (Jan 17, 2014)

smmudge said:
			
		

> Going a bit slowly through Angel series 1 to be honest..
> What i love about Buffy is that often you could see the everyday, real life issues behind the monsters and the magic, e.g. drug abuse, addiction, violence in relationships, domestic violence, annoying roommates etc. But what is Angel doing? Infiltrating the Nazi party, taking out hitler and saving the jews from the holocaust? hmm



I don't remember that. 
Oh is that the one in the U Boat with the other Vampires?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 17, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I don't remember that.
> Oh is that the one in the U Boat with the other Vampires?



The ep with all the demons (but not "pure" demon) fleeing from the "scourge".


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 17, 2014)

Angel is what happens after high school, when you're adrift in a huge city and the 'real world' issues come into play. 

Yes, racists / nazis, but also there's a lot of stuff around people who slip through the cracks of society, who looks after them, etc?


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 17, 2014)

In fairness, Angel was a lot more focused on the character himself, but it had some cracking storylines


----------



## kittyP (Jan 17, 2014)

The Octagon said:
			
		

> In fairness, Angel was a lot more focused on the character himself, but it had some cracking storylines



Especially as it went on.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 17, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Especially as it went on.



For Wesley's arc alone if nothing else


----------



## Glitter (Jan 18, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> For Wesley's arc alone if nothing else



Wesley went from uber geek to phwoar!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 18, 2014)

Have to say, I found Fred annoyingly wet in Angel until that thing happened to her at the end. Mind you, I would  be as wet as hell* in any of those  situations so it's probably some sort of projection thing (i.e. you get annoyed by traits you yourself possess!)

*although thinking about it, hell probably isn't that wet given the scorching temperatures and rivers of fire


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 23, 2014)

I had forgotten just quite how amazing the latter part of season 2 is!  Currently lolling at the one where everyone falls in love with Xander!


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 23, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I had forgotten just quite how amazing the latter part of season 2 is!  Currently lolling at the one where everyone falls in love with Xander!


 
Heh, Dru protecting him from Angel was my fav bit of that episode  - "I guess I really did drive you crazy"

Actually, second fav bit, just remembered Buffy in that short dressing gown thingy


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 23, 2014)

'Wow, that was the...best scavenger hunt ever.'


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2014)

Just listened to the Front Row special on Buffy. Very entertaining, especially the bit saying how they wanted to send Giles back to a British school and redo the whole thing here! It would probably have been awful, of course, but could have been soooooooooo funny.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> Just listened to the Front Row special on Buffy. Very entertaining, especially the bit saying how they wanted to send Giles back to a British school and redo the whole thing here! It would probably have been awful, of course, but could have been soooooooooo funny.



Radio 4?


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2014)

indeed


----------



## kittyP (Jan 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> indeed



Sorry, what day was it on? 
I am looking for it on the iplayer that's all.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2014)

I enjoyed that podcast too, there was some stuff I hadn't heard before (from Whedon and the commentators)


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Sorry, what day was it on?
> I am looking for it on the iplayer that's all.


Aha, I think it was Boxing Day. I have a rip if you fancy it


----------



## kittyP (Jan 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> Aha, I think it was Boxing Day. I have a rip if you fancy it



Yes please x


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 18, 2014)

You know you've been watching too much Buffy when you see this down the street, and start thinking about how you could trip a vampire up to stake them 

 

Also, I had forgotten how much of season 6 involves a topless Spike


----------



## kittyP (Feb 18, 2014)

I was listening to a radio programme in bed last night, under "horror and super natural" on the iplayer apparently written by Amber Benson


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry about all the belated likes everyone, I've been catching up  

Glitter I completely forgot about the Buffy Mastermind *cries* I will look for it tomorrow


----------



## kittyP (Feb 19, 2014)

Rebelda said:
			
		

> Sorry about all the belated likes everyone, I've been catching up
> 
> Glitter I completely forgot about the Buffy Mastermind *cries* I will look for it tomorrow



I'm sure as it's BBC it'll be on youtube somewhere.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been re-watching Buffy through my love film subscription, but I've only got a cheap one where I'm allowed 1 disc a month. I have to wait 3 whole weeks for my next Buffy fix!!! Not happy!! Especially as I'm stuck half way through Season 2, which is one of my favourite seasons


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> I've been re-watching Buffy through my love film subscription, but I've only got a cheap one where I'm allowed 1 disc a month. I have to wait 3 whole weeks for my next Buffy fix!!! Not happy!! Especially as I'm stuck half way through Season 2, which is one of my favourite seasons



Netflix.


----------



## girasol (Feb 19, 2014)

I tried watching Buffy when it first came out but I gave up. First series is really poor, the fighting is laughable.

Then my husband started watching it on someone's recommendation (we got Netflix this Christmas). Once again, first series was pretty bad, but he was told it would get better...

And, boy, it sure did!!! Near the end of series three now. Not keen on Buffy's fashion sense, but Willow has been wearing some interesting outfits of late. I love Cordelia's say what you think ways and her banter with Xander.

The Buffy/Angel romance is pretty cheesy but it's bearable, and everything else makes up for it. And the fighting choreography has improved immensely!!! Not sure how it will keep this quality for however many series there are left, but I'm glad I finally got round to watching it.

the second half of series 2 is pretty damned great, and all of series 3 has been a ’page turner’.

edit: I don't think I should read any of this thread though, I bet it's full of spoilers


----------



## kittyP (Feb 19, 2014)

girasol said:
			
		

> I tried watching Buffy when it first came out but I gave up. First series is really poor, the fighting is laughable.
> 
> Then my husband started watching it on someone's recommendation (we got Netflix this Christmas). Once again, first series was pretty bad, but he was told it would get better...
> 
> ...



Oh I am ridiculously excited that you get to watch it for the first time! 

And really do watch it to the end. 
It changes and develops a lot more from where you are


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 21, 2014)

girasol, Buffy's dress sense in series two and three always seemed to be straight out of Clueless. I don't think I'm giving you any spoilers by saying that it changes significantly next series as she starts growing up! 

Anyway, I finished the whole box set yesterday  What am I going to do with my time now?? Have been given an iTunes voucher and am wondering whether to try out the first series of Dollhouse. I may order the Angel box set for the future, and I've already got Firefly, which I could re-watch. Decisions decisions...


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 21, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> girasol, Buffy's dress sense in series two and three always seemed to be straight out of Clueless. I don't think I'm giving you any spoilers by saying that it changes significantly next series as she starts growing up!
> 
> Anyway, I finished the whole box set yesterday  What am I going to do with my time now?? Have been given an iTunes voucher and am wondering whether to try out the first series of Dollhouse. I may order the Angel box set for the future, and I've already got Firefly, which I could re-watch. Decisions decisions...


 
Dollhouse was pretty good.

Suffered a similar 'network mucking about with episode order and then dumping' fate as Firefly, but has some great storylines, decent action and good supporting cast (as much as I love Eliza Dushku, she's not a strong enough actress to carry a show like this, but the actors around her make up for it).

Probably the most 'morally grey' series Whedon's done, but interesting.


----------



## CNT36 (Feb 21, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Dollhouse was pretty good.
> 
> Suffered a similar 'network mucking about with episode order and then dumping' fate as Firefly, but has some great storylines, decent action and good supporting cast (as much as I love Eliza Dushku, she's not a strong enough actress to carry a show like this, but the actors around her make up for it).
> 
> Probably the most 'morally grey' series Whedon's done, but interesting.


Really?Buffy fights a genocidal war, killing first and asking questions later. She knows that demons can be good guys but she will still behead or stake them without hesitation. She's occasionally nice to her mates though.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 21, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> Really?Buffy fights a genocidal war, killing first and asking questions later. She knows that demons can be good guys but she will still behead or stake them without hesitation. She's occasionally nice to her mates though.


 
It's a bit apples and oranges to be fair, but the human trafficking / lack of free will aspect (Echo and the other dolls are used as basically sex slaves on several occasions) of Dollhouse make it a little more uncomfortable viewing (IMO).

There's still some humour, but it's definitely scaled back compared to Buffy / Angel, etc.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 21, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> It's a bit apples and oranges to be fair, but the human trafficking / lack of free will aspect (Echo and the other dolls are used as basically sex slaves on several occasions) of Dollhouse make it a little more uncomfortable viewing (IMO).
> 
> There's still some humour, but it's definitely scaled back compared to Buffy / Angel, etc.



It depends on what you meant by "morally grey" because yes it is uncomfortable watching sometimes but I think that is kind of the point, Whedon is not saying it's OK. 

It is not really a very funny show at all. Much darker and more serious. 

I thoroughly enjoyed it but I wasn't anywhere close as "in to" it as Buffy.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 21, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> It's a bit apples and oranges to be fair, but the human trafficking / lack of free will aspect (Echo and the other dolls are used as basically sex slaves on several occasions) of Dollhouse make it a little more uncomfortable viewing (IMO).
> 
> There's still some humour, but it's definitely scaled back compared to Buffy / Angel, etc.


Yeah, I downloaded it in the end and watched a few episodes this morning. This is definitely my initial impression of it. Think I'm going to stick with it though.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 21, 2014)

It has some cracking episodes (and the finales are right up there with the best of the other shows).


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 22, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> Really?Buffy fights a genocidal war, killing first and asking questions later. She knows that demons can be good guys but she will still behead or stake them without hesitation. She's occasionally nice to her mates though.


Not so. There are more than a few episodes where she shows herself more sympathetic to that reality. Particularly the episode with the Watchers Council and pretty much the entire point of Faith, Wesley and even Kendra. She can't bring herself to kill Angel or Spike later on, or Anya for that matter.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 22, 2014)

I loved dollhouse, the premise was very interesting and it could (and possibly should) have gone on for longer.

They did at least have warning of cancellation though and did their best to finish it. Unlike tru calling which abruptly ended mid-story arc (and was also great).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Not so. There are more than a few episodes where she shows herself more sympathetic to that reality. Particularly the episode with the Watchers Council and pretty much the entire point of Faith, Wesley and even Kendra. She can't bring herself to kill Angel or Spike later on, or Anya for that matter.



Or Clem.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 24, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or Clem.


I _love _Clem  'hey girlfriend'


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 25, 2014)

Not forgetting her cuss to Riley when he gets all anti-werewolf: "God, I never knew you were such a bigot."


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2014)

dollhouse was misogynistic crap


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 25, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> dollhouse was misogynistic crap



Well, IMO it sort of had to be, given the premise of the Dollhouses.
What I didn't like about it was Tahmoh Penikett doing "angryface" all the time.  Very offputting.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 1, 2014)

I LOVE BUFFY!!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Well, IMO it sort of had to be, given the premise of the Dollhouses.
> What I didn't like about it was Tahmoh Penikett doing "angryface" all the time.  Very offputting.


I'm into season 2 now and have been pleased to spot a total of 3 BSG actors


----------



## girasol (Mar 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> dollhouse was misogynistic crap



I saw that on Netflix the other day, think I'll pass.  'It's always Sunny in Philadelphia' is my thing right now, as well as Buffy.  It has no relation to Buffy whatsoever, and it's wonderfully, ridiculously stupid.  Don't think I've watched much 'tv' since we got Netflix, quite impressed by it.

Series 4 of Buffy: enjoying it very much!


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 6, 2014)

SMG seems to be trying to have her photo taken with all the scoobies recently (and the less kooky Deschanel sister)...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 6, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm into season 2 now and have been pleased to spot a total of 3 BSG actors



Ah, you play the "ooh, I've seen ****** in something else!" game too!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 16, 2014)

Couldn't remember where I last left off (other than repeatedly watching Once More With Feeling  ) but dipped in to Buffy V Dracular and then the one where Buffy is stuck in a time loop and spike and clem etc are betting with kittens 

I'm trying to be aware that people that are new to Buffy might be reading and not giving spoilers. 

I don't think that really gives anything away does it?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 16, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Ah, you play the "ooh, I've seen ****** in something else!" game too!



I do this permanently but with everything from Betty Davis films (and earlier) to current series like Silent Witness. 

It drives Badgers insane but he mostly dies quietly inside


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 18, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Couldn't remember where I last left off (other than repeatedly watching Once More With Feeling  ) but dipped in to Buffy V Dracular and then the one where Buffy is stuck in a time loop and spike and clem etc are betting with kittens



For years my profile info on here listed my interests as 'cheating at kitten poker'


----------



## kittyP (Mar 19, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I do this permanently but with everything from Betty Davis films (and earlier) to current series like Silent Witness.
> 
> It drives Badgers insane but he mostly dies quietly inside



Just for the record, Bette Davis has never been in Silent Witness.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm getting to that place again where I might need a rewatch


----------



## Glitter (Mar 19, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm getting to that place again where I might need a rewatch



I think you do! Everyone needs a rewatch!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeh, it's been almost a year since my last


----------



## girasol (Mar 23, 2014)

We just watched 'The Body'...   but also, wow...  Not a lot on tv has ever been so gripping  I had no idea it was going to happen so I'm still in shock.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2014)

girasol said:


> We just watched 'The Body'...   but also, wow...  Not a lot on tv has ever been so gripping  I had no idea it was going to happen so I'm still in shock.



Oh it's so so well I was going to say sad but it is more shocking and kinda numbing.
I think it is the only episode to not feature any music at all.


----------



## girasol (Mar 23, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Oh it's so so well I was going to say sad but it is more shocking and kinda numbing.
> I think it is the only episode to not feature and music at all.



It just seemed so real...  I know that was the intention and what an amazing job they did!!! 

I kept hoping it was all a bad dream. It just blew my mind a bit.  Lack of music made it all more real.

Just reading that Whedon's mother had a similar death...


----------



## girasol (Mar 23, 2014)

And all this happened 13 years ago!   It will still be touching and relevant 50 years from now I reckon.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 23, 2014)

Tried to persuade non-believer friends on Friday that Buffy was the best drama ever committed to small screen. They just said that unlike me, they aren't teenage girls.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 23, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Tried to persuade non-believer friends on Friday that Buffy was the best drama ever committed to small screen. They just said that unlike me, they aren't teenage girls.


Unlike you, they are wrong. And stupid.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 23, 2014)

girasol said:


> We just watched 'The Body'...   but also, wow...  Not a lot on tv has ever been so gripping  I had no idea it was going to happen so I'm still in shock.



It is an incredible piece of television. That and the episode that follows produced some of the most powerful reactions in me that I've ever had in response to tv drama. I lived it with them, if that doesn't sound too stupid.

Obviously, as Cordelia would say, there is the 'overempathise much?' thing happening there too  but it doesn't dilute the truth of what I've just posted.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 23, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> It is an incredible piece of television. That and the episode that follows produced some of the most powerful reactions in me that I've ever had in response to tv drama. I lived it with them, if that doesn't sound too stupid.
> 
> Obviously, as Cordelia would say, there is the 'overempathise much?' thing happening there too  but it doesn't dilute the truth of what I've just posted.


I find 'The Body' so powerful it sort of freezes/numbs me. The following episode however, Anya/Willow in particular, makes me weep. For hours and hours.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 23, 2014)

^^^ same, except for me it's Buffy and Dawn at the end.

Ooh, I need to watch it all again!


----------



## girasol (Mar 23, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> It is an incredible piece of television. That and the episode that follows produced some of the most powerful reactions in me that I've ever had in response to tv drama. I lived it with them, if that doesn't sound too stupid.
> 
> Obviously, as Cordelia would say, there is the 'overempathise much?' thing happening there too  but it doesn't dilute the truth of what I've just posted.



Just read more about it (on Wikipedia), apparently one of the finest TV episodes ever made, according to many critics... (The Body, that is) - Well, I had no idea I'd be enjoying Buffy so much and that it would be so amazing when I set out to watch it.  I didn't have the emotional energy to watch the next one straight after, will watch it tomorrow.

It's also the episode when Willow and Tara finally kiss on screen.  Before that the only proper kissing was done by heterosexual couples.


----------



## girasol (Mar 23, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Tried to persuade non-believer friends on Friday that Buffy was the best drama ever committed to small screen. They just said that unlike me, they aren't teenage girls.



Well, that's what I, stupidly, used to think   I wouldn't say it's THE BEST, but it's certainly right there at the top!  I still have to finish season 5 and then 2 more seasons to go I think.  So I might still revise that opinion and put it at the top...


----------



## Glitter (Mar 24, 2014)

The Body is THE most powerful piece of television I have ever seen.

And as someone said above the exchange between Willow and Anya is so heartbreaking and familiar. It's the mundane that is the hardest part of a loss to get over ime and this part is heartwrenching.



Spoiler



Anya: Are they gonna cut the body open?

Willow: Oh my God! Would you just... stop talking? Just... shut your mouth. Please.

Anya: What am I doing?

Willow: How can you act like that?

Anya: Am I supposed to be changing my clothes a lot? I mean, is that the helpful thing to do?

Xander: Guys...

Willow: The way you behave...

Anya: Nobody will tell me.

Willow: Because it's not okay for you to be asking these things.

Anya: But I don't understand.

[begins to cry]

Anya: I don't understand how this all happens. How we go through this. I mean, I knew her, and then she's- There's just a body, and I don't understand why she just can't get back in it and not be dead anymore. It's stupid. It's mortal and stupid. And-and Xander's crying and not talking, and-and I was having fruit punch, and I thought, well, Joyce will never have any more fruit punch ever, and she'll never have eggs, or yawn or brush her hair, not ever, and no one will explain to me why.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep, that's the bit. It's so perfectly human. On a show about monsters, from the mouth of an ex-demon.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 24, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Yep, that's the bit. It's so perfectly human. On a show about monsters, from the mouth of an ex-demon.



I've discovered an app called quizup. It has a Buffy section. 

There goes all my days


----------



## kittyP (Mar 24, 2014)

Glitter said:


> The Body is THE most powerful piece of television I have ever seen.
> 
> And as someone said above the exchange between Willow and Anya is so heartbreaking and familiar. It's the mundane that is the hardest part of a loss to get over ime and this part is heartwrenching.
> 
> ...



Oh goodness I am crying now. 
Must stop reading and get dressed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 24, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Tried to persuade non-believer friends on Friday that Buffy was the best drama ever committed to small screen. They just said that unlike me, they aren't teenage girls.



You should have said something dismissive, along the lines of "obviously you have no head for meta-narrative".


----------



## kabbes (Mar 24, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> You should have said something dismissive, along the lines of "obviously you have no head for meta-narrative".


Friends tho.

Already treading the fine line of superiority complex with quite enough delicacy.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 1, 2014)

Just to update everyone, I have now watched all 4 of JW's TV series! It's amazing how quickly you can rip through series when your baby will only sleep on you in the daytime and is a prolific feeder! 

It's been particular fun playing "spot the cast member cross over", and also I have now decided my order of preference. From favourite to least, it has to be:

Buffy 
Firefly 
Angel
Dollhouse 

Now I've progressed to Quantum Leap on Netflix


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 1, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Just to update everyone, I have now watched all 4 of JW's TV series! It's amazing how quickly you can rip through series when your baby will only sleep on you in the daytime and is a prolific feeder!
> 
> It's been particular fun playing "spot the cast member cross over", and also I have now decided my order of preference. From favourite to least, it has to be:
> 
> ...


 
That would be my ranking as well (although sometimes Angel jumps ahead of FF, mainly because it had more time to develop story and character arcs).

I've been watching Veronica Mars recently, actually very good in parts and def has Whedon influences (he even guest stars in an episode), worth watching.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 1, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> That would be my ranking as well (although sometimes Angel jumps ahead of FF, mainly because it had more time to develop story and character arcs).
> 
> I've been watching Veronica Mars recently, actually very good in parts and def has Whedon influences (he even guest stars in an episode), worth watching.


Thanks for the recommendation, will check it out 

It annoys me so much that Firefly was cancelled, it was great and bloody perfect in places.  Alternatively I think it was probably good that Dollhouse was only given two series as it made it much tighter.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't forget Agents of Shield, which has recently moved from shit to not shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Don't forget Agents of Shield, which has recently moved from shit to not shit.




is there new AoS? this is good news. I actually read an agents of shield book last year. Chitauri shennanigans etc. Rubbish.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2014)

shit Wiki says I'm 5 episodes behind! must rectify this


----------



## kabbes (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, and it's finally warming up a bit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2014)

cool. Last I saw it Coulson had been abducted. Didn't realise it had restarted in the new year

Interestingly a hardcore whedon fan I know doesn't rate it as 'it doesn't seem like whedon'

yes it does. The gang, the quippy knowing dialouge etc. Its all there.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 1, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Don't forget Agents of Shield, which has recently moved from shit to not shit.


Bugger. I didn't know about this one.  Will it matter if said Whedon marathon is broken up by QL? 

Which incidentally  I was thinking is kind of the opposite of Dollhouse... (i.e. it's about the same person being transferred into different bodies, as opposed to different people being transferred into the same body)


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 1, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> cool. Last I saw it Coulson had been abducted. Didn't realise it had restarted in the new year
> Interestingly a hardcore whedon fan I know doesn't rate it as 'it doesn't seem like whedon'
> yes it does. The gang, the quippy knowing dialouge etc. Its all there.


 
I'm the same, haven't restarted watching it after the break, will give it another go.

Technically it's not Whedon, showrunners are his brother and wife I think, so far he's not had anything to do with it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2014)

For multiples fun Orphan Black is worth a watch. Some immensely bad english accents going on. Not Whedon tho.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 1, 2014)

Veronica Mars movie out soon!
Apparently following record breaking crowd funding appeal


----------



## belboid (Apr 1, 2014)

mm,  it's been out for a month. And is....okay


----------



## kittyP (Apr 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> For multiples fun Orphan Black is worth a watch. Some immensely bad english accents going on. Not Whedon tho.



I watched the first two episodes on the iplayer but it didn't really grab me.
It wasn't bad though. Maybe I just needed to be in the right frame of mind and persevere.

Watching Buffy season 6. I always forget how dark the whole series is over all.
Even OMWF is pretty dark despite the music.
I'm trying not to give took much away.
If anyone thinks I've said too much for those on first watch let me know.






"Bored now"  

Oh oh oh oh! I have only just realised how that links back to that characters alternate reality version in earlier series! 
Maybe I had realised and then forgotten... No I don't think I had. 



Spoiler



OK come on to PC as can't spoiler on phone.
Vampire Willow says "Bored now" a lot in the episode where Cordelia wished Buffy had never existed. First one with Anya.
And when Tara gets shot,  and Willow turns in to black eyed psychotic Willow, she say's "bored now" with the same intonation as well.

You're all sitting there going "yes we know" aren't you? 

I really can't remember if I did already clock this ages ago or not


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 2, 2014)

I did realise at the time, kittyP but it gives me goosebumps nonetheless.


----------



## belboid (Apr 2, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Bored now"  [/SPOILER]


probably the greatest line from the whole show


----------



## kittyP (Apr 2, 2014)

belboid said:
			
		

> probably the greatest line from the whole show



The greatest dark one. 

The greatest funny one is either Giles - "xander don't speak Latin in front of the books" or Spike - "Oh poor watcher did you life flash before your eyes? Cuppa tea, cuppa tea, almost got shagged, cuppa tea"


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 2, 2014)

This moment never fails to make me shiver.


Giles: Can you move?
Ben: Need a … a minute. She could’ve killed me.

Giles: No she couldn’t. Never. And sooner or later Glory will re-emerge, and … make Buffy pay for that mercy. And the world with her. Buffy even knows that…  and still she couldn’t take a human life.
*puts on glasses*
Giles: She’s a hero, you see. She’s not like us.

Ben: Us?






















Cold as fuck


----------



## kittyP (Apr 2, 2014)

The Octagon said:
			
		

> This moment never fails to make me shiver.
> 
> Giles: Can you move?
> Ben: Need a … a minute. She could’ve killed me.
> ...



Ooooh gosh yes!


----------



## belboid (Apr 2, 2014)

kittyP said:


> The greatest dark one.
> 
> The greatest funny one is either Giles - "xander don't speak Latin in front of the books" or Spike - "Oh poor watcher did you life flash before your eyes? Cuppa tea, cuppa tea, almost got shagged, cuppa tea"


both crackers.  I have always been fond of:

[Doctor] - Buffy, you used to create these grand villains to battle against, and now what is it? No gods or monsters ... just three pathetic little men ... who like playing with toys.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 2, 2014)

belboid said:


> both crackers.  I have always been fond of:
> 
> [Doctor] - Buffy, you used to create these grand villains to battle against, and now what is it? No gods or monsters ... just three pathetic little men ... who like playing with toys.


I watched that one yesterday.


----------



## belboid (Apr 2, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I watched that one yesterday.


my favouritest episode


----------



## girasol (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, I only went and watched one episode of Dollhouse...  then another, then another.  On episode 5 now.  Really liking it!  Sort of Quantum Leap(ish), but with amnesia...  I love a bit of sci-fi!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 18, 2014)

Watching series 7


----------



## girasol (Apr 18, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Watching series 7



Watched episode 2, S7 tonight. Feeling sorry for Spike again.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 18, 2014)

girasol said:
			
		

> Watched episode 2, S7 tonight. Feeling sorry for Spike again.



I know


----------



## girasol (Apr 29, 2014)

Only two episodes to go   So I went back and watched the first 2 episodes of S1 

Good to see Buffy finally learned some capoeira moves - right at the end of S7!!!  When she avoids being hit by Firefly Captain, erm, I mean, mad priest.  Will they or won't they???  (Buffy and Spike that is).  Don't tell me!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 29, 2014)

The final two episodes are some of the greatest telly ever made. You're in for a treat.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 29, 2014)

I cried so much at the end. Partly because it was emotional and partly because it was over.

Bit jealous of you girasol watching for the first time.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2014)

girasol said:


> Only two episodes to go   So I went back and watched the first 2 episodes of S1
> 
> Good to see Buffy finally learned some capoeira moves - right at the end of S7!!!  When she avoids being hit by Firefly Captain, erm, I mean, mad priest.  Will they or won't they???  (Buffy and Spike that is).  Don't tell me!



Not quite over yet....


----------



## girasol (Apr 29, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Not quite over yet....



that's not on Netflix


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2014)

girasol said:


> that's not on Netflix



ASK ME IF YOU CAN BORROW THE DVD THEN


----------



## girasol (Apr 29, 2014)

Badgers said:


> ASK ME IF YOU CAN BORROW THE DVD THEN



CAN I BORROW THE DVDs PLEASE???? xxx


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2014)

girasol said:


> CAN I BORROW THE DVDs PLEASE???? xxx



YES YOU CAN


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2014)

Then watch Firefly


----------



## girasol (Apr 30, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Then watch Firefly



Already started at the weekend, during hangover recovery, on episode 3 

So, we finished Buffy last night   I wasn't enjoying some of the episodes on season 7 so much, but the last few were up there with the best tv I've seen.  It must have been quite inspiring watching if you were a young girl.  It was pretty amazing as an almost middle-aged woman.  We are all slayers!!!!


----------



## girasol (Apr 30, 2014)

what about season 8 & 9 comic books?  Any good?  I think I know what to add to my wishlist


----------



## kabbes (Apr 30, 2014)

girasol said:


> what about season 8 & 9 comic books?  Any good?  I think I know what to add to my wishlist


I gave up on them -- not really my thing. I might try again some day.

They're a bit of a disappointment when what you really want is more proper Buffy.


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2014)

Couldn't sleep so watched the first two episodes of the first series. 
They were actually better than I remember. 
I've watched it all loads of times but for some reason skip the beginning most times.


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2014)

Ever watched the pilot?

It's hard to believe that they end up as good actors (those who are retained!)


----------



## Hellsbells (May 6, 2014)

I just finished re-watching the last few episodes of season 2. I cried  So good.


----------



## The Octagon (May 6, 2014)

It's strange seeing Riff Regan in the Willow role.

Technically she's less 'Hollywood geek', but she doesn't seem to fit the role anywhere near as well as Hannigan.

Of course, it's easy to say that now with Hannigan firmly embedded as Willow, but I can see why they switched it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Ever watched the pilot?
> 
> It's hard to believe that they end up as good actors (those who are retained!)


Where is this pilot available?  I don't think it was on the while series box set, though I did see snippets in some special feature.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2014)

I sometimes sing show tunes to my baby. I'm quite tempted to properly learn some of the songs from Once More With Feeling


----------



## Glitter (May 6, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I sometimes sing show tunes to my baby. I'm quite tempted to properly learn some of the songs from Once More With Feeling



You MUST! Complete with moves where required.

Rebelda kittyP and I will teach you!

'Every single night, the same arrangement, I go out and fight the fight......'


----------



## Glitter (May 6, 2014)

You and Crispy could learn 'I'll never tell' complete with dance moves.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2014)

Glitter said:


> You MUST! Complete with moves where required.
> 
> Rebelda kittyP and I will teach you!
> 
> 'Every single night, the same arrangement, I go out and fight the fight......'


Excellent!  I think Buffy is approximately an alto like me 

And I totally auto sung those words in my head!


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Where is this pilot available?  I don't think it was on the while series box set, though I did see snippets in some special feature.


It was on a whole series box set of some description or other.

Maybe pirate bay it?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2014)

kabbes said:


> It was on a whole series box set of some description or other.
> 
> Maybe pirate bay it?


I don't suppose you remember what series it was on as an extra, as maybe I missed it. I would have assumed series 1? If I really don't have it I will indeed look online.


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I don't suppose you remember what series it was on as an extra, as maybe I missed it. I would have assumed series 1? If I really don't have it I will indeed look online.


It was a box set of all the series, but it was on one of the DVDs for series 1. It may have been a US rather than UK box set though.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I don't suppose you remember what series it was on as an extra, as maybe I missed it. I would have assumed series 1? If I really don't have it I will indeed look online.


----------



## The Octagon (May 6, 2014)

belboid said:


>




Ned Ryerson!

I'd completely forgotten he was in the original Pilot 

And 5 mins of that was enough for me, I remembered how awful it is


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2014)

Thanks belboid


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2014)

well, that wasn't as bad as I feared it would be.  Except for the fight scenes, which were awful.


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Ever watched the pilot?
> 
> It's hard to believe that they end up as good actors (those who are retained!)



No, is it on youtube?


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2014)

Glitter said:


> You and Crispy could learn 'I'll never tell' complete with dance moves.



TOTALLY!


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2014)

kittyP said:


> No, is it on youtube?


4 posts above yours!


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2014)

http://andrewscaife.tumblr.com/post/84840471350/buffy-the-vampire-slayer-as-a-lucasarts-point-and


----------



## CNT36 (May 7, 2014)

If the series could of been improved it would of been by including Bob Mould.


----------



## kittyP (May 9, 2014)

A month ago or so I was at the end of series 6.
Now I've jumped background to series 1 episode 1 (now on 3)and have missed these episodes out so many times over, it's really good to watch them  

*feeling all warm and fluffy inside*


----------



## Glitter (May 9, 2014)

kittyP I love you 

My go to episode is Anne S3 ep1. I also like a LOT of S4. 

I love Buffy for S2 and S5 and how powerful they are but lots of it are too much for me to watch a lot. 


And then I do and I remember......and fuck me it's always more powerful than I thought!


----------



## kittyP (May 9, 2014)

Glitter said:
			
		

> kittyP I love you
> 
> My go to episode is Anne S3 ep1. I also like a LOT of S4.
> 
> ...



Love you too my darling  

Yeah, now natter how many times I watch it all, it still surprises me with how's powerful it is.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 10, 2014)

I LOVE Buffy!  We used to stay up to see the unexpurgated version on BBC2 on Friday night every week.  We keep saying it's time for a rewatch, just as soon as we've watched all these other things first.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 11, 2014)

This is going to sound terrible to anyone apart from thread regulars. Currently watching Star Trek on Netflix to entertain myself during feeds/when the baby sleeps on me, but when that finishes I'm thinking "is it too soon for Buffy again? I think not!" 

This is all muted with subtitles though, so maybe Once More With Feeling would be a bit of a waste


----------



## girasol (May 13, 2014)

I started watching Buffy again , very occasionally.  I wanted to evaluate season 1 again.  Only on episode 4, and probably watching one or two episodes a week.  Interestingly, didn't much like the first season first time I saw it, but I can honestly say I have seen nothing wrong with it this time, not sure what I didn't like about it (edit: I think it was mostly the fights scenes that bothered me)?  I actually laughed out loud a couple of times. I guess familiarity makes a huge difference!

So, I went and bought the Buffy comic book (Hard copy, so Season 8 is in 3 volumes).  Volume 2 arrived today, and this means I liked Volume 1 enough to buy more!



belboid said:


>




Not so very different from the first episode...  Apart from Willow! (I 'speed' watched it though, but seems the main plot is pretty much the same)


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2014)

girasol said:
			
		

> I started watching Buffy again , very occasionally.  I wanted to evaluate season 1 again.  Only on episode 4, and probably watching one or two episodes a week.  Interestingly, didn't much like the first season first time I saw it, but I can honestly say I have seen nothing wrong with it this time, not sure what I didn't like about it?  I actually laughed out loud a couple of times. I guess familiarity makes a huge difference!
> 
> So, I went and bought the Buffy comic book (Hard copy, so Season 8 is in 3 volumes).  Volume 2 arrived today, and this means I liked Volume 1 enough to buy more!



I am on episode 10 of season 1 now. 
Internet is down here and I have epic period pain so this is helping. 
I dunno what time round this is now


----------



## CNT36 (May 13, 2014)

I'm on season 2 just finished the.episode where we.find out a.character.is a werewolf and another has.gone bad. Taken me nearly two years to rematch this.far. I know I'm getting ever.closer to.the shit with the fish.


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2014)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> I'm on season 2 just finished the.episode where we.find out a.character.is a werewolf and another has.gone bad. Taken me nearly two years to rematch this.far. I know I'm getting ever.closer to.the shit with the fish.



The shit with the fish?


----------



## CNT36 (May 13, 2014)

Something to do with the swim team. Hated it back when it was on bbc2.


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2014)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> Something to do with the swim team. Hated it back when it was on bbc2.



Oh yeah there more swimming lizard things. 
I quite like it


----------



## Glitter (May 13, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Oh yeah there more swimming lizard things.
> I quite like it



Xander in speedos and Jonathan peeing in the pool 

Also Cordelia talking to the sea creature when she thinks it's Xander and suggesting she gets him bath toys


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2014)

How does The Bronze stay in business?


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2014)

Badgers said:


> How does The Bronze stay in business?



Given that it is filled with schoolgirls and the undead, one would imagine a legacy from Jimmy Saville keeps it solvent.


----------



## CNT36 (May 15, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Oh yeah there more swimming lizard things.
> I quite like it


A few have been better than I remembered so fingers crossed.


----------



## spanglechick (May 16, 2014)

I have just watched the whole thing in about a month.  For the first time.   

It is cool.  I liked it.  I'll watch some again.   The one where her mum dies is probably the single most rawly traumatic 45mins of screen drama I have *ever* seen.  Very real.   Horrible.   I wept for my own dead dad when I watched it - and actually, was fairly cross about it, as well as impressed.   I didn't sign up for *that*.  

But then, for dawn to be essentially "over" the death of buffy after a few months seemed a bit unreal.  

The logical inconsistencies of the show were annoying.  Like, did they register her death or not? They had a funeral, a tombstone, but didn't tell her Dad?  Or the school? Unlikely.  

Also, the one slayer at a time rule didn't seem clear in early seasons.  And why would you have a whole council of watchers if Giles is the only active one? 


Oh Christ the accents.  I mean, yes - James Marsden = hot.  But wtf was his accent?   They had a bloody British actor on set and he still couldn't pronounce "can't". 

But I have enjoyed it and will watch it again in bits and pieces.   Might start with the one where Giles eats the Halloween chocolate... Oh my!


----------



## kittyP (May 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I have just watched the whole thing in about a month.  For the first time.
> 
> It is cool.  I liked it.  I'll watch some again.   The one where her mum dies is probably the single most rawly traumatic 45mins of screen drama I have *ever* seen.  Very real.   Horrible.   I wept for my own dead dad when I watched it - and actually, was fairly cross about it, as well as impressed.   I didn't sign up for *that*.
> 
> ...



I think the fact that James Masters accent was sometimes a bit iffy was kinda  part of what made Spike endearing., 
Also, when Giles has a more cockney accent (in Band Candy when they act like teenagers) his is not so great either. 

Yes I though about all the inconsistencies in it too at one point but then though, agh, she's a vampire slayer ffs*, suspend your disbelief. 

*the ffs was at myself not you spangles x


----------



## Sapphireblue (May 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> The one where her mum dies is probably the single most rawly traumatic 45mins of screen drama I have *ever* seen.  Very real.   Horrible.   I wept for my own dead dad when I watched it - and actually, was fairly cross about it, as well as impressed.   I didn't sign up for *that*.
> 
> <snip>



yep. like many of us, Buffy is comfort tv for me, but with my own mum having just died, i don't know when i'll be ready to watch it again.

i will watch my comedy selections instead for a while i think.


----------



## CNT36 (May 16, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I think the fact that James Masters accent was sometimes a bit iffy was kinda  part of what made Spike endearing.,
> Also, when Giles has a more cockney accent (in Band Candy when they act like teenagers) his is not so great either.
> 
> Yes I though about all the inconsistencies in it too at one point but then though, agh, she's a vampire slayer ffs*, suspend your disbelief.
> ...


They sort of work the iffyness of Spikes accent into the character though right? Starting of as William the poet and adopted the accent once he'd gone bad.

In other news just finished season 2 and the fish story was better than I remembered.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 16, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> They sort of work the iffyness of Spikes accent into the character though right? Starting of as William the poet and adopted the accent once he'd gone bad.


I like your retconning logic , though tbf I doubt they had really thought of William's back story when Spike was originally introduced as a big bad for one season!


----------



## kittyP (May 16, 2014)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> They sort of work the iffyness of Spikes accent into the character though right? Starting of as William the poet and adopted the accent once he'd gone bad.
> 
> In other news just finished season 2 and the fish story was better than I remembered.



I believe the transition of Spike's accent (starting off posh moving to cockney) much more than Angel. 
Angel's Irish accent is cringingly awful.


----------



## kittyP (May 16, 2014)

Also I doubt they had Angel's story arc written when the cast David Boreanaz as he is so, well, not old Irish looking.


----------



## kittyP (May 17, 2014)

Can't sleep again so carrying on with series 2.


----------



## kittyP (May 17, 2014)

Oh and spanglechick I think the worst accent of the whole thing goes to.... 
"Kendra... The Vampire Slayer! ".


----------



## kittyP (May 17, 2014)

All though to be fair to the actress that played Kendra, apparently she was told that the character was American until days before filming and then they changed their minds and made her West Indian. 
Apparently she was really upset as she had no time to get a voice coach or anything and was really unhappy with the outcome.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 17, 2014)

She should be, it was a terrible accent.


----------



## kabbes (May 17, 2014)

Worst sccent by far is the mockney potential in s8.


----------



## girasol (May 17, 2014)

I never thought Spike wasn't British, his accent never offended my ears... Kendra's and Angel's I did pick up as not being great.  

Anyway the accent thing never bothered me, the bad fighting did, immensely!  Once the fighting became better choreographed, and they toned the over the top grunting down, I was able to suspend my disbelief and get into Buffy and enjoy it.


----------



## Glitter (May 17, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Worst sccent by far is the mockney potential in s8.



Noice place. Bit of a mess! 

She can share the prize with Kendra.

Mind you, Drusilla's accent was pretty blinkin' awful too and I have never ever seen anyone criticise hers. 

Wesley's accent was great though!!


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2014)

Wesley's accent was better, but still clearly not native to my ears.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 17, 2014)

He's got the same accent in Grimm.


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> He's got the same accent in Grimm.


Oh fucking hell, yes of course that's where I know him from.


----------



## kittyP (May 17, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Oh fucking hell, yes of course that's where I know him from.



He's married to Willow in real life 

I dunno why but that makes me really happy


----------



## Glitter (May 17, 2014)

kittyP said:


> He's married to Willow in real life
> 
> I dunno why but that makes me really happy



Don't they have a really nice scene together in Angel?


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2014)

Are any of them as bad as River's "cockney" accent in that episode of Firefly?


----------



## kittyP (May 17, 2014)

I am watching Penny Dreadful and Billy Piper's accent is proper Kendra 

Somewhere between Irish, cockney and West Indian. 

I quite like Billy Piper but God it's awful!


----------



## kittyP (May 17, 2014)

Also I meant to say before, I think personally that Drusilla's iffy accent adds to the feeling of her flaky madness. 
I bloody love Drusilla


----------



## belboid (May 17, 2014)

Drusila's accent was absolutely part of her absolute charm.


----------



## kittyP (May 17, 2014)

belboid said:
			
		

> Drusila's accent was absolutely part of her absolute charm.



 It's not just me then


----------



## kittyP (May 18, 2014)

There is such good music in Buffy*, especially in the earlier series, that it always upsets me that (despite their great name) Dingos Ate My Baby are cheesy crap. 

*The Breeders at The Bronze for goodness sake


----------



## belboid (May 18, 2014)

kittyP said:


> *The Breeders at The Bronze for goodness sake


The Breeders playing Buffy Theme at Leeds/Reading some year or other is one of my absolute gig highlights. Especially as mrs b missed it


----------



## kittyP (May 18, 2014)

belboid said:


> The Breeders playing Buffy Theme at Leeds/Reading some year or other is one of my absolute gig highlights. Especially as mrs b missed it



Oh wow!!!


----------



## CNT36 (May 18, 2014)

A





kittyP said:


> Also I meant to say before, I think personally that Drusilla's iffy accent adds to the feeling of her flaky madness.
> I bloody love Drusilla


 I was going to say that and all. I always wondered whether Dru was deliberately putting some of the weirdness on to throw everyone off guard.


----------



## CNT36 (May 18, 2014)

Like when she was playing Spike and Angel off against each other.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 19, 2014)

kittyP said:


> All though to be fair to the actress that played Kendra, apparently she was told that the character was American until days before filming and then they changed their minds and made her West Indian.
> Apparently she was really upset as she had no time to get a voice coach or anything and was really unhappy with the outcome.


Tbh I suspected it wasn't the case, but I thought she sounded more like she was meant to be Welsh! 


Crispy said:


> Are any of them as bad as River's "cockney" accent in that episode of Firefly?


I can't believe I was thinking this right up until I saw you had already posted it!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2014)

Can you buy a Kareoke (sp?) version of Once More With Feeling?


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Can you buy a Kareoke (sp?) version of Once More With Feeling?


ther's some on the season 6 DVD, or there is this CD - https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/sunfly-karaoke-platinum-series/id365575261


----------



## kittyP (Jun 4, 2014)

Seeing as it's my birthday I'm allowed to watch Once More With Feeling while badgers is here. 
But I'm too emotional and can't sing along as I keep crying and it's only just started


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 14, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Seeing as it's my birthday I'm allowed to watch Once More With Feeling while badgers is here.
> But I'm too emotional and can't sing along as I keep crying and it's only just started


 (((kittyP))) I hope you made it through. I might watch OMWF tonight, although I'm a bit glum so I might watch a sad one and have a good cry (NOT the wedding one, I'll jump off the balcony (not really) if I watch that). Or maybe I should woman up, watch Showtime and try and get some of my RAH back


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 15, 2014)

They showed The Body on syfy yesterday, not a good idea to watch with a hangover


----------



## Glitter (Jun 15, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> (((kittyP))) I hope you made it through. I might watch OMWF tonight, although I'm a bit glum so I might watch a sad one and have a good cry (NOT the wedding one, I'll jump off the balcony (not really) if I watch that). Or maybe I should woman up, watch Showtime and try and get some of my RAH back



Welcome to Thunderdome!


----------



## Glitter (Jun 15, 2014)

Rebelda I always like Anne or The Freshman for getting the RAH back. 

But if you're watching S7 watch Storyteller. Andrew <3


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't like Anne or The Freshman Glitter  I mean, they're good, but don't fill me with RAH rather than remind me of that horrible lost/isolated feeling that is very familiar.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 15, 2014)

I think my feel good episode has to be the one with Xander and the love spell. Makes me LOL every time


----------



## Glitter (Jun 15, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I don't like Anne or The Freshman Glitter  I mean, they're good, but don't fill me with RAH rather than remind me of that horrible lost/isolated feeling that is very familiar.



It's the overcoming that and kicking arse that I love in both of those.

'The arm's hurt, it's not broken' BAM!!!


----------



## Glitter (Jun 15, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I think my feel good episode has to be the one with Xander and the love spell. Makes me LOL every time



I love that one too. Also Living Conditions.

'It's share time Buffy'


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 15, 2014)

The Zeppo (Faith ) or Pangs (Spike )  are my feelgood eps


----------



## Glitter (Jun 15, 2014)

Pangs is brilliant!!

I didn't give him syphillis!!


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 15, 2014)

Pangs is a great episode. I might watch that later!


----------



## Glitter (Jun 15, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Pangs is a great episode. I might watch that later!



'You made a bear!!!'

Also 'everybody got both ears?'

Love Anya!


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 15, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> The Zeppo (Faith ) or Pangs (Spike )  are my feelgood eps


Just watched The Zeppo for the first time since the BBC. Thought it wouldn't live Upto my memory but it did. Such a strong season. I don't think there's been a stinker so far.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 16, 2014)

The Zeppo is amazing.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 16, 2014)

The best thing (almost) about The Zeppo is that Buffy and the rest are clearly involved in a semi apocalypse, but it's barely given a second look 

Also, Xander interrupting Buffy and Angel's over the top declarations of love, etc is great


----------



## kittyP (Jun 27, 2014)

"Nerf Herder"  &  "Dingos Ate My Baby". 

How fucking good as band names?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 28, 2014)

So, Xander is turning into Giles


----------



## Balbi (Jun 28, 2014)

That must mean it's REBOOT time


----------



## kittyP (Jun 28, 2014)

Balbi said:
			
		

> So, Xander is turning into Giles



I never really found Xander attractive til now


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2014)

He is exactly the same age (43) as anthony head was when Buffy started.

edit - in fact, taking filming time into account, and the fact that Head's birthday is in february, he was younger than Xander is now.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 28, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> He is exactly the same age (43) as anthony head was when Buffy started.
> 
> edit - in fact, taking filming time into account, and the fact that Head's birthday is in february, he was younger than Xander is now.


"We are old" moment


----------



## girasol (Jun 28, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> They showed The Body on syfy yesterday, not a good idea to watch with a hangover



Emotional bloodbath, even without a hangover.


----------



## Glitter (Jun 28, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I never really found Xander attractive til now



Not even in The Pack? (I have a thing for bad boys)



spanglechick said:


> He is exactly the same age (43) as anthony head was when Buffy started.
> 
> edit - in fact, taking filming time into account, and the fact that Head's birthday is in february, he was younger than Xander is now.



This is THE most depressing thing I have heard/read in ages


----------



## Iguana (Jun 28, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> "We are old" moment


My 'I'm really old' moment with regard to Buffy is that when I watch it now I can't help but feel really strongly that Buffy would have had a much happier life if she had stayed with Riley. I was in my early 20s watching s4&5 and I hated Riley with a passion. So much so that I was even gutted in his final episode as her boyfriend that she ran after him. It wasn't good enough for me that he was leaving, I wanted to know that Buffy never really loved him because I didn't think he was worthy of her. Seeing her run after him, just too late, was disappointing (though Xander's declaration of love for Anya was fantastic). But now with 15 years of life experience I can see that he was so much better for her than Angel and Spike and I understand and agree with what Joyce did in The Prom, when I sort of hated her for it for years.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 28, 2014)

Apparently I feel that so strongly I needed to post it twice.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> "We are old" moment



Quiet you


----------



## magneze (Jun 28, 2014)

Iguana said:


> My 'I'm really old' moment with regard to Buffy is that when I watch it now I can't help but feel really strongly that Buffy would have had a much happier life if she had stayed with Riley. I was in my early 20s watching s4&5 and I hated Riley with a passion. So much so that I was even gutted in his final episode as her boyfriend that she ran after him. It wasn't good enough for me that he was leaving, I wanted to know that Buffy never really loved him because I didn't think he was worthy of her. Seeing her run after him, just too late, was disappointing (though Xander's declaration of love for Anya was fantastic). But now with 15 years of life experience I can see that he was so much better for her than Angel and Spike and I understand and agree with what Joyce did in The Prom, when I sort of hated her for it for years.


Nah. Riley was a knob. Trust your instincts.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2014)

magneze said:


> Nah. Riley was a knob. Trust your instincts.


having watched it for the first time aged forty, i have to say - riley is a nob.  the only bloke in buffy i'd want a *relationship* with, is giles.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> having watched it for the first time aged forty, i have to say - riley is a nob.  the only bloke in buffy i'd want a *relationship* with, is giles.



 

Willow man here


----------



## Iguana (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah maybe not Riley, he did manage to make her mother's brain tumour all about him and developed a weird sexual thing with a vampire 'prostitute.' He was threatened by her strength. But Buffy would have been happier overall if she could have loved a human who understood her world but didn't feel unmanned by her power. Xander maybe.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 28, 2014)

Gosh, look at Xander 

Glitter, I think we need to Spike spam the thread for a bit. What are these loons _talking _about? 

Btw, I watched Anne yesterday (plus the two that follow it) and I did get some of my RAAH back.


----------



## Glitter (Jun 28, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Gosh, look at Xander
> 
> Glitter, I think we need to Spike spam the thread for a bit. What are these loons _talking _about?
> 
> Btw, I watched Anne yesterday (plus the two that follow it) and I did get some of my RAAH back.



I'm Buffy, the Vampire Slayer.....and you are.....?


----------



## Glitter (Jun 28, 2014)

I've linked this before but well worth another go.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 28, 2014)

Glitter said:


> well worth another go.


Several


----------



## Glitter (Jun 28, 2014)

Seriously Rebelda I love that and The Freshman because Buffy is all down and broken and insecure but then she realises who the fuck she is and it's that moment she goes RAH.

I'm so glad it worked for you too. You should realises exactly who the fuck you are and how brilliant you are! RAH!!!!


----------



## Glitter (Jun 28, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Several



I nearly made that joke. I am glad you are a dirty bitch too


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 28, 2014)

Iguana said:


> Yeah maybe not Riley, he did manage to make her mother's brain tumour all about him and developed a weird sexual thing with a vampire 'prostitute.' He was threatened by her strength. But Buffy would have been happier overall if she could have loved a human who understood her world but didn't feel unmanned by her power. Xander maybe.


giles.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 29, 2014)

He had sex with her mother.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 29, 2014)

Iguana said:


> He had sex with her mother.


well yes.  but he was under magical influences.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> he was under magical influences.



Classic man lies ^ I would thought you knew our tricks by now


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 29, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I nearly made that joke. I am glad you are a dirty bitch too


Who me? 


spanglechick said:


> well yes.  but he was under magical influences.


ASH pitches that episode so perfectly. The petulant cockney is equal measures hilarious and brilliant.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 29, 2014)

Iguana said:


> He had sex with her mother.


On the hood of a police car?

TWICE?!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2014)

Glitter said:
			
		

> Not even in The Pack? (I have a thing for bad boys)



Oddly no. Even when I was younger and more drawn to bed boys.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> having watched it for the first time aged forty, i have to say - riley is a nob.  the only bloke in buffy i'd want a *relationship* with, is giles.



IRL yes Giles.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> giles.



It would have been maybe what I might have done but it couldn't have happened in the show as he was the father. 

I guess the point was, no one we know of from the programme was right for her


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 29, 2014)

There's no way a watcher should have a relationship with their slayer!  Teacher/student imbalance of power, innit.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 29, 2014)

Though another "I'm getting older" moment when re watching recently is that Giles does now look a lot more handsome and fanciable than he used to


----------



## Glitter (Jun 29, 2014)

Rebelda I've just found this on youtube. It's ace


----------



## 8den (Jun 29, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> On the hood of a police car?
> 
> TWICE?!



Buffy [in Faith's body]: Oh, oh! When I had psychic power I heard my mom think that you were like a stevedore during sex. W- Do you want me to continue?

Giles: Actually, I beg you to stop.

Buffy/Faith: What's a stevedore?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 1, 2014)

Watching Go Fish


----------



## Balbi (Jul 1, 2014)

8den said:


> Buffy [in Faith's body]: Oh, oh! When I had psychic power I heard my mom think that you were like a stevedore during sex. W- Do you want me to continue?
> 
> Giles: Actually, I beg you to stop.
> 
> Buffy/Faith: What's a stevedore?



Buffy: If you're not too busy having sex with my MOTHER?

*Giles walks into tree*


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm finally watching Angel. I watched it contemporarily until the Buffy comes back, Angel is human, they have a perfect day then he realises he has good to do episode. Broke my teenage heart it did, and I abandoned it  Just started season 2 and it's pretty good eh!


----------



## toggle (Jul 1, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I'm finally watching Angel. I watched it contemporarily until the Buffy comes back, Angel is human, they have a perfect day then he realises he has good to do episode. Broke my teenage heart it did, and I abandoned it  Just started season 2 and it's pretty good eh!



it still dosen't do it as much for me as buffy does. there are some good moments. but not enough.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 1, 2014)

Season 3 is a bit dark for me (Although Wesley gets well fit) and Connor is a little cunt. 

Some of Season Four is pure genius though (Faith <3) and I'm yet to see 5 all the way through but what I've seen I like.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 1, 2014)

toggle said:


> it still dosen't do it as much for me as buffy does. there are some good moments. but not enough.


It's not the same, it's not as good, but that's ok. I'd managed my expectations  it's a different aspect of the Buffyverse (I do a little  every time I type that ), but an entertaining one. 

I'm all nervous about s3 now Glitter


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 2, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Rebelda I've just found this on youtube. It's ace




It's good, but it doesn't have one of my very favourite Spike moments:

Spike: Hey! I worked hard for that money.
Xander: You _stole _it.
Spike: Yes, and you're making it very hard work.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 2, 2014)

God, there is no other scene that gives me chills as much as that final scene from Normal Again


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 2, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> God, there is no other scene that gives me chills as much as that final scene from Normal Again


Yeah, that episode really messes with my wide eyed credulity (JTG ™).



May Kasahara said:


> It's good, but it doesn't have one of my very favourite Spike moments:
> 
> Spike: Hey! I worked hard for that money.
> Xander: You _stole _it.
> Spike: Yes, and you're making it very hard work.


This is my fave

'you're a very bad man'


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 2, 2014)

Another quality line I've just remembered: 'well then, let's go save 'em by gum!'


----------



## Glitter (Jul 2, 2014)

It's the fakey biting at Joyce's neck


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 2, 2014)

Glitter said:


> It's the fakey biting at Joyce's neck


Yep  I love Spike and Joyce's relationship.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 2, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Yep  I love Spike and Joyce's relationship.



Me too.

And actually his relationship with Dawn as well. *punishes self*

Joyce is cool though.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 2, 2014)

Glitter said:


> And actually his relationship with Dawn as well. *punishes self*


Yes me too. 'Niblet'  

I love that Spike brings flowers when Joyce dies *sob*


----------



## Glitter (Jul 2, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Yes me too. 'Niblet'
> 
> I love that Spike brings flowers when Joyce dies *sob*



I liked the lady!

*cries*

Edited because I got it wrong.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 2, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I liked the lady!
> 
> *cries*
> 
> Edited because I got it wrong.


I thought it was 'she was a nice lady is all'. So I'd have been wrong too 

Angel's getting juicy. Nice to see Dru  Cordelia and Wesley's brilliance seems to be an all or nothing affair though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 2, 2014)

Glitter said:


> And actually his relationship with Dawn as well. *punishes self*



'I am your sitter, so _mind me_.'

 um ok


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 2, 2014)

I would mind the brains out of him.

*ahem*


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 3, 2014)

One of the best things about season 6 really has to be the vast amount of naked/partially naked Spike


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> One of the best things about season 6 really has to be the vast amount of naked/partially naked Spike


Were you watching it with the sound off?  That godawful accent killed any appeal he had (for me at least) before opening his gob.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 3, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I thought it was 'she was a nice lady is all'. So I'd have been wrong too
> 
> Angel's getting juicy. Nice to see Dru  Cordelia and Wesley's brilliance seems to be an all or nothing affair though.



She was a nice lady was about his Mum.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2014)

Rebelda said:
			
		

> I thought it was 'she was a nice lady is all'. So I'd have been wrong too
> 
> Angel's getting juicy. Nice to see Dru  Cordelia and Wesley's brilliance seems to be an all or nothing affair though.



Have you seen Angel all the way through before?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2014)

Greebo said:
			
		

> Were you watching it with the sound off?  That godawful accent killed any appeal he had (for me at least) before opening his gob.



Yes his accent isn't great but he's Spike ffs. He can get away with anything


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 3, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Have you seen Angel all the way through before?


Nope! Stopped halfway through season one. I like it


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2014)

Rebelda said:
			
		

> Nope! Stopped halfway through season one. I like it



I like it too and imho like Buffy it gets so much better. 

Obviously it's not as good as Buffy but if it's on Netflix I think I might have a rewatch.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 3, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I like it too and imho like Buffy it gets so much better.
> 
> Obviously it's not as good as Buffy but if it's on Netflix I think I might have a rewatch.


If not you can borrow the DVDs as I finish with them x


----------



## smmudge (Jul 3, 2014)

I keep trying with Angel but struggling to get past season 1. I'll pick it up again at some point...


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2014)

smmudge said:


> I keep trying with Angel but struggling to get past season 1. I'll pick it up again at some point...



Season one is pretty slow imho. It needs persevering with x


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2014)

Rebelda said:
			
		

> If not you can borrow the DVDs as I finish with them x



Cheers. 

I am watching an episode of Charmed now. 
I never saw any til the other day. 
It's really shit compared to Buffy but I'm watching it anyway


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2014)

It's watching something lacking like Charmed that makes me really see how clever the dialogue and humour is in Buffy


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 3, 2014)

smmudge said:


> I keep trying with Angel but struggling to get past season 1. I'll pick it up again at some point...


There's a bit more Whedon style dialogue and laughs in season two (so far) but it is still way more broody that BtVS. Some clever Angel/Darla/Dru/Spike backstory that crosses over with stuff in Buffy.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2014)

Rebelda said:
			
		

> There's a bit more Whedon style dialogue and laughs in season two (so far) but it is still way more broody that BtVS. Some clever Angel/Darla/Dru/Spike backstory that crosses over with stuff in Buffy.



If you want more really fucking good spike stuff. 
Keeping going!


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2014)

Just had a little cry over this, Buffy to Joyce:

 "No, it doesn't stop. It never stops. Do you think I chose to be like this? Do you have any idea how lonely it is? How dangerous? I would love to be upstairs watching TV or gossiping about boys or, god, even studying! But I have to save the world. Again."


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2014)

Giles: Xander?
Xander: Can you walk?
Giles: You're not real.
Xander: Sure, I'm real.
Giles: It's a trick. They get inside my head, make me see things I want.
Xander: Then why would they make you see me?
Giles: You're right. Let's go


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 4, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Yes his accent isn't great but he's Spike ffs. He can get away with anything



I've just been re-watching season 4 of "Warehouse 13", in which James Marsters features in a couple of episodes as the Count of St. Germain, semi-immortal conman, cheat, drunkard and male floozy.  Very amusing.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 4, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Giles: Xander?
> Xander: Can you walk?
> Giles: You're not real.
> Xander: Sure, I'm real.
> ...


I love that moment 

Ooooh Lindsey's just gone all cowboy  yeehaw. Penetent Angel is brilliant, as is Harmony


----------



## Glitter (Jul 4, 2014)

Harmony is mint!

Evil hand?


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 4, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Evil hand?


Yup. Brilliant episode, I can see that one getting a rewatch. I liked the moment with Darla when he got his boots out the cupboard too. I'm a little bit country  Thank god the brooding is over and the silly is back!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 4, 2014)

I loved it when he smacked Lilah on the arse at the end


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 4, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I loved it when he smacked Lilah on the arse at the end


Cops suck


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2014)

> Ben: She could've killed me.
> 
> Giles: No, she couldn't. Never. And, sooner or later, Glory will reemerge and make Buffy pay for that mercy. And the world with her. Buffy even knows that, and still she couldn't take a human life. She's a hero, you see. She's not like us.
> 
> Ben: Us?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 4, 2014)

Makes me shiver just reading it


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 5, 2014)

E4 S22 - Restless

NEVER seen this one before - so glad I'm not in an "enhanced state" iykwim - brilliant, yet weird - in a stroke of genius type way


----------



## Glitter (Jul 5, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> E4 S22 - Restless
> 
> NEVER seen this one before - so glad I'm not in an "enhanced state" iykwim - brilliant, yet weird - in a stroke of genius type way



I wear the cheese, it doesn't wear me.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 5, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I wear the cheese, it doesn't wear me.



. . . . the fuck - you KNOW this stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 5, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> E4 S22 - Restless
> 
> NEVER seen this one before - so glad I'm not in an "enhanced state" iykwim - brilliant, yet weird - in a stroke of genius type way



'Try not to bleed on my couch, I've just had it steeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeam cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaned.'


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 5, 2014)

FFS - You ALL know this stuff - I bow to your awesome Buffy skilz!


----------



## kittyP (Jul 5, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> FFS - You ALL know this stuff - I bow to your awesome Buffy skilz!


I think a lot of us have see the whole thing a lot of times. 
I've lost count what rewatch I'm up to


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 5, 2014)

I watched the end of Angel season 2 last night. Omg  I will be dancing the dance of joy for a long time! Seems that Angel is broodier and goes to darker places than Buffy, so can be correspondingly sillier.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 5, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I watched the end of Angel season 2 last night. Omg  I will be dancing the dance of joy for a long time! Seems that Angel is broodier and goes to darker places than Buffy, so can be correspondingly sillier.



I learnt from this thread that one of those people doing the dance of joy was Joss Whedon. 

High Voltage This thread is full of amazing knowledge or sad cases, depending on how you look at it. There is a hardcore of us who could immediately dig you a quote up from any episode you choose. 

I'm on the amazing knowledge side, obv.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 5, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I learnt from this thread that one of those people doing the dance of joy was Joss Whedon.
> 
> High Voltage This thread is full of amazing knowledge or sad cases, depending on how you look at it. There is a hardcore of us who could immediately dig you a quote up from any episode you choose.
> 
> I'm on the amazing knowledge side, obv.


I really hope that's true! 

There are no sad cases here  apart from the poster on the first page who said 'welcome to 1997'. 43 pages yeah, so suck it.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 5, 2014)

Rebelda 

http://www.examiner.com/article/the-surprising-tv-cameos-of-joss-whedon


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 5, 2014)

I can die happy. That's actually made me well up a bit (in my defence I'm very tired). Ok, I think I might be one of those sad cases Glitter mentioned


----------



## Glitter (Jul 5, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I can die happy. That's actually made me well up a bit (in my defence I'm very tired). Ok, I think I might be one of those sad cases Glitter mentioned



You are NOT!!!


----------



## Iguana (Jul 5, 2014)

Whedon also had a cameo as a smug car rental worker in Veronica Mars. He loved that show and in the Buffy comics Xander and Buffy, iirc, discuss the season he appeared in.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 6, 2014)

It was getting Netflix that finally persuaded me to watch all of Buffy - most of the episodes I'VE NEVER EVER SEEN - like, ever - this really is a voyage of discovery for me and I'm only on Series 5 Episode 2 - so I've got loads to go yet

Mrs Voltz is a Buffy Naysayer so I binge watch about 3+ episodes at a go and then have a bit of a break


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh! and I've just noticed that The Body is in Series 5


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2014)

Just watching 'The Wish'. 
"Bored now"


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2014)

kittyP said:


> "Bored now"


possibly the best line in the whole show


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2014)

I also forgot that "The First" first appeared this early on.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 9, 2014)

belboid said:


> possibly the best line in the whole show


Aye, but I'd forgotten that she said it about 50,000 times.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 9, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Just watching 'The Wish'.
> "Bored now"



I was thinking about this ep just this very morning on the way to work! Buffy synchronicity 

"I was looking at books, I like...books...cos I'm _shy_."


----------



## fogbat (Jul 9, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> It was getting Netflix that finally persuaded me to watch all of Buffy - most of the episodes I'VE NEVER EVER SEEN - like, ever - this really is a voyage of discovery for me and I'm only on Series 5 Episode 2 - so I've got loads to go yet
> 
> Mrs Voltz is a Buffy Naysayer so I binge watch about 3+ episodes at a go and then have a bit of a break



They seem to have removed Angel from Netflix, which is annoying.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2014)

fogbat said:


> They seem to have removed Angel from Netflix, which is annoying.



Yeah I noticed that. 
I downloaded it but every episode was zipped and took ages to unzip 

I am watching "Gingerbread". Where Buffy, Willow and Amy get accused of being witches. 
Is this the only episode you see Willow's parents or is there one other?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm sure Willow's mum appears briefly in another episode.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 11, 2014)

What sort of animals change the way the episodes are ordered on the main menu between seasons?


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 11, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> What sort of animals change the way the episodes are ordered on the main menu between seasons?


This drives me mad. Especially the seasons when it goes left to right, as opposed to vertically. Angel is the same


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 12, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> This drives me mad. Especially the seasons when it goes left to right, as opposed to vertically. Angel is the same


I accidentally watched episode 2 and 3 out of order. It is nearly as bad as the whole "if you don't get back to the main menu before the credits end you're going to sit there all night reading foreign piracy warnings" that they program in.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 13, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> I accidentally watched episode 2 and 3 out of order. It is nearly as bad as the whole "if you don't get back to the main menu before the credits end you're going to sit there all night reading foreign piracy warnings" that they program in.


And they wonder why people download pirated copies.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 13, 2014)

kabbes said:


> And they wonder why people download pirated copies.


I downloaded it but I don't feel bad because I did buy them once but an ex stole them.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 13, 2014)

We started our re-watch last night, Welcome to the Hellmouth and The Harvest, great stuff!


----------



## kittyP (Jul 13, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> We started our re-watch last night, Welcome to the Hellmouth and The Harvest, great stuff!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 13, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> We started our re-watch last night, Welcome to the Hellmouth and The Harvest, great stuff!



The one thing I really like about S1 is that you just KNOW it's going to get awesome really quickly.

I loved it first watch but after you've seen the rest it is very much a first season imo....it's just not as good as the others.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 13, 2014)

When we watched Buffy for the first time we started six episodes into S2 so don't really know S1 too well.  We've see most of the S1 episodes but not in order.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 14, 2014)

kabbes said:


> And they wonder why people download pirated copies.


The wife has just signed up for a netflix trial so will give a few episodes go on there. A good chance to see the quality versus a DVD. Added to previous concerns it also requires a rather vigorous stretch to reach the "B" shelf.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 14, 2014)

Glitter said:


> The one thing I really like about S1 is that you just KNOW it's going to get awesome really quickly.
> 
> I loved it first watch but after you've seen the rest it is very much a first season imo....it's just not as good as the others.


I went to the cinema to watch Star Trek Insurrection instead of watching the first two episodes when they were first shown on BBC but recorded them and watched them later. Looking back I should of saved my money and watched them twice.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 22, 2014)

Just watched the last episode of season 3


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm sad I've gone through it again


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm sad I've gone through it again



Oh really, a second time?


----------



## girasol (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't know if I said it, but have started watching it again from the start...  Xander is underrated really, isn't he?  Just watched him in his speedos today, season 2, when he joins the swimming team   And in terms of viability, he really is the most decent guy of the lot (think this has been discussed before anyway, and Giles, but in this context he's too old for Buffy).


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2014)

girasol said:


> Don't know if I said it, but have started watching it again from the start...  Xander is underrated really, isn't he?  Just watched him in his speedos today, season 2, when he joins the swimming team   And in terms of viability, he really is the most decent guy of the lot (think this has been discussed before anyway, and Giles, but in this context he's too old for Buffy).



Yeah he is quite underrated but I think that's the point. 
He is the only one that has (or at least doesn't develop) any powers of some kind. 
He is the reliable brotherly character that is a vital member of the team as he keeps them kind grounded. 
He is almost the devils advocate or conscience like person at times.


----------



## girasol (Jul 23, 2014)

I meant in the 'fanciable' stakes.  It generally either Angel or Spike...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 23, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Oh really, a second time?


Second time this year!  I think any third viewings would probably be a bit much for a while


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2014)

girasol said:


> I meant in the 'fanciable' stakes.  It generally either Angel or Spike...



Yeah I know but I mean I think that is why he is put in the not fanciable role iyswim?

ETA: I don't fancy Angel at all. But do Giles


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Rewatching it I've just thought Xander was a bit of a dick a lot of the time especially early on but I think part of it is because he isn't as pretentious as the other characters. Buffy with her Slayer I want to be/don't want to be the heroine. Angel with his attention seeking brooding shit. Willow with all her I'm so smart, magical and just want to fight evil. Giles as Willow but with self doubt about his effectiveness and should be more than he is - winning TV quizzes and the like but settling for being a pawn of the Watchers Council a lot of the time even when it is conflict with his super duper male role model schtick. Xander sort of limps along doing what he does. If he comes accross as a dick it is because he is telling the truth and is the only one inside the little bubble in which they live that does it. Other times it comesfrom outsiders and like Cordelia, Spike, the Mayor etc and we all think they have a point. When Xander says similar it seems harsh because he's a friend.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> Rewatching it I've just thought Xander was a bit of a dick a lot of the time especially early on but I think part of it is because he isn't as pretentious as the other characters. Buffy with her Slayer I want to be/don't want to be the heroine. Angel with his attention seeking brooding shit. Willow with all her I'm so smart, magical and just want to fight evil. Giles as Willow but with self doubt about his effectiveness and should be more than he is - winning TV quizzes and the like but settling for being a pawn of the Watchers Council a lot of the time even when it is conflict with his super duper male role model schtick. Xander sort of limps along doing what he does. If he comes accross as a dick it is because he is telling the truth and is the only one inside the little bubble in which they live that does it. Other times it comesfrom outsiders and like Cordelia, Spike, the Mayor etc and we all think they have a point. When Xander says similar it seems harsh because he's a friend.



This is kinda of part of what I was trying to say but you said it better


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 23, 2014)

kittyP said:


> This is kinda of part of what I was trying to say but you said it better


I'm upto season 4 on the rewatch at the moment so that is probably influencing things. He's a lot calmer this season despite being in a pretty shit place.


----------



## girasol (Jul 23, 2014)

I love Cordelia, was upset when she left last time and loving seeing her again  the actress who plays her is a few years older than Buffy, I.e. my age. That's not why I like her btw  I just love her lack of tact, I do that sometimes! I.e. blunt... Then feel bad about it..


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2014)

girasol said:


> I love Cordelia, was upset when she left last time and loving seeing her again  the actress who plays her is a few years older than Buffy, I.e. my age. That's not why I like her btw  I just love her lack of tact, I do that sometimes! I.e. blunt... Then feel bad about it..


Have you watched Angel?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 23, 2014)

Cordelia's thoughts - I don't see what this has to do with me. 

Cordelia - "I don't see what this has to do with me"


----------



## girasol (Jul 23, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Have you watched Angel?



No, not on Netflix I dont think.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2014)

girasol said:


> No, not on Netflix I dont think.


It you can get a copy, it's well worth it as a carry on from Buffy. 
Not as good but imho the last few series especially were great.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 24, 2014)

I did this on an earlier page so I'll carry on, couple more recent pics of the cast reuniting randomly -


----------



## kittyP (Jul 24, 2014)

Is that Anya on the top left but from a weird angle?


----------



## Iguana (Jul 24, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Is that Anya on the top left but from a weird angle?



It's Darla.

(Can't post text on urban from Firefox atm, I assume one of my adblockers or something is stopping it.)


----------



## kittyP (Jul 24, 2014)

Iguana said:


> .


?


----------



## Iguana (Jul 24, 2014)

I've just caught up on the Buffy comic books. My main feeling while reading them was that after 9 years of watching How I met Your Mother (I can't really justify why) it's weird to see Willow drawn as in her early 20s.


----------



## girasol (Jul 24, 2014)

Iguana said:


> I've just caught up on the Buffy comic books. My main feeling while reading them was that after 9 years of watching How I met Your Mother (I can't really justify why) it's weird to see Willow drawn as in her early 20s.



I read Season 8, not decided whether to get season 9 or not yet.  Maybe for Christmas.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 24, 2014)

Iguana said:


> It's Darla.
> 
> (Can't post text on urban from Firefox atm, I assume one of my adblockers or something is stopping it.)



Ah yes of course


----------



## kittyP (Jul 24, 2014)

Iguana said:


> I've just caught up on the Buffy comic books. My main feeling while reading them was that after 9 years of watching How I met Your Mother (I can't really justify why) it's weird to see Willow drawn as in her early 20s.



I have not read any. Are they worth a look?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 24, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I have not read any. Are they worth a look?


 
I haven't read Season 9, Season 8 is interesting but embraces the comic book side of things much more (stuff you'd never imagine them doing on the show), so it's a bit divorced from 'proper' Buffy.

The Angel comics are actually better I reckon, as they directly follow on from S5 of Angel in a cool way.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 24, 2014)

Season 8 starts really well with the Whedon written issues but it goes of in a crazy direction after a while that I wasn't so wild on. Season 9 is better, with an idea that it would go 'back to basics' but despite a pretty brave start, it totally cops out on it's most important storyline in exchange for a silly twist. The start of season 10 has been the best so far. I've really enjoyed the issues that have already been released. The Angel books are definitely more consistent. They don't have quite the highs of the best Buffy issues but they avoid the stuff that I find too off the wall for the Buffyverse.

I bought all of the early ones (or 8den did as birthday/xmas presents for me) but I did torrent/rapidshare some of the later ones.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 25, 2014)

"beer bad" 

I love it at the end when Parker is finally apologising and admitting he acted badly, just what Buffy's been waiting for, she looks like she's really listening and then Cave Buffy knocks him out with a big stick  he he he


----------



## kittyP (Jul 25, 2014)

Buffy - "But the peas will be all mushy" 
Giles - "I like mushy peas" 
Buffy - "You're the reason there were pilgrims in the first place"


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2014)

kittyP said:


> "beer bad"
> 
> I love it at the end when Parker is finally apologising and admitting he acted badly, just what Buffy's been waiting for, she looks like she's really listening and then Cave Buffy knocks him out with a big stick  he he he


 
That episode gets routinely voted one of the worst but I think it's great, particularly Willow's takedown of Parker, and Xander for most of the episode.

 Xander - "Giles, don't make Cave-Slayer angry"


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 25, 2014)

I watched it earlier in the week. Thought it was pretty good. The retribution meted out onto the "bad" guy was pretty devastating.


----------



## girasol (Jul 25, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> I haven't read Season 9, Season 8 is interesting but embraces the comic book side of things much more (stuff you'd never imagine them doing on the show), so it's a bit divorced from 'proper' Buffy.
> 
> The Angel comics are actually better I reckon, as they directly follow on from S5 of Angel in a cool way.



I think Joss Whedon said it was what they would have done if they have a huuuuge budget...


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2014)

girasol said:


> I think Joss Whedon said it was what they would have done if they have a huuuuge budget...


 
That kind of makes me glad they did not 



Spoiler: Season 8



Xander / Dawn was a bit icky, although Buffy / Satsu would have made for, erm, interesting television


----------



## girasol (Jul 25, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> That kind of makes me glad they did not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



open up the spoiler tag


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2014)

girasol said:


> open up the spoiler tag


 
Ha, yes that was a decent bit in fairness.

as was 



Spoiler: comics



seeing Oz again


----------



## kittyP (Jul 25, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> That episode gets routinely voted one of the worst but I think it's great, particularly Willow's takedown of Parker, and Xander for most of the episode.
> 
> Xander - "Giles, don't make Cave-Slayer angry"


It's one of my favourites


----------



## kittyP (Jul 25, 2014)

Now watching "Hush" with The Gentlemen. 
One of the best episodes ever


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 26, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Now watching "Hush" with The Gentlemen.
> One of the best episodes ever


Watched that one this week as well. Had a week off work and made plans but my son kept going out with his mates instead. Result. Watched loads!


----------



## girasol (Jul 26, 2014)

Buffy is making me really emotional lately... I think having a teenager at home is making it personal...


----------



## kittyP (Jul 29, 2014)

Bums. Not the worst bit in the whole thing but just got to the point in this rewatch where Buffy is getting together with Riley


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 29, 2014)

(((kittyP)))


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 29, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Bums. Not the worst bit in the whole thing but just got to the point in this rewatch where Buffy is getting together with Riley



I don't really mind that so much, having seen the subsequent path of their relationship.

When I watched S5 the first time round, me and my bestie punched the air when the helicopter took off


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 29, 2014)

I like Riley


----------



## 8den (Jul 29, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> I like Riley



Get. Out.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 29, 2014)

I think you meant.... GETOUTGETOUTGETOUT!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 29, 2014)

But Riley's a dude, when he fake-staked Spike I cheered


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 29, 2014)

He's a government experiment gone wrong, why would his face show the emotions you expect?


----------



## girasol (Jul 29, 2014)

I had completely forgotten Willow and Xander Season 3!!!   This thread must be the most circular and criss-crossed thread on urban


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 1, 2014)

Watched an episode of Angel today and was reminded of this scene -


----------



## kittyP (Aug 1, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Watched an episode of Angel today and was reminded of this scene -



 he he he


----------



## Glitter (Aug 23, 2014)

I've seen both Principal Snyder and Doc in CSI over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I've seen both Principal Snyder and Doc in CSI over the last couple of weeks.


He popped up in Charmed as a demon. 

I have broken this Buffy run to finish Charmed incase it disappears off Netflix. 
It's rubbish really but I kinda need to finish it now


----------



## Glitter (Aug 23, 2014)

I love Charmed. The end is great!


----------



## toggle (Aug 23, 2014)

kittyP said:


> He popped up in Charmed as a demon.
> 
> I have broken this Buffy run to finish Charmed incase it disappears off Netflix.
> It's rubbish really but I kinda need to finish it now



snyder is better known for ds9 though.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2014)

toggle said:


> snyder is better known for ds9 though.


Oh yes of course!


----------



## Iguana (Aug 24, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I love Charmed. The end is great!


I only liked the Cole years, though even then the writing was inconsistent.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm watching the series of Charmed with the magic school.
It's annoying me how Harry Potter it is. 
I mean Gideon is basically Snape yes? With his I'm evil but for the greater good shtick.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 25, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I'm watching the series of Charmed with the magic school.
> It's annoying me how Harry Potter it is.
> I mean Gideon is basically Snape yes? With his I'm evil but for the greater good shtick.



Noooo. Snape would never have murdered Harry, even for the greater good. 

I fucking HATE Leo btw. And both Chris and Evil Wyatt are HAWT!!

Back on Buffy. Just watching The Harsh Light of Day. Parker is such a slimeball. The ONE good thing Riley did was when he laid him out!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness. 
Cordelia is in this episode of Charmed.. And I'm sure she just said to annoying Leo "you ain't no scooby". 
Or did I imagine that?


----------



## Glitter (Aug 25, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Oh my goodness.
> Cordelia is in this episode of Charmed.. And I'm sure she just said to annoying Leo "you ain't no scooby".
> Or did I imagine that?



I can't remember the dialogue but I loved Cordelia in Charmed. I bet she did.

And she was right. He isn't.

Piper is my favourite in Charmed.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 25, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I can't remember the dialogue but I loved Cordelia in Charmed. I bet she did.
> 
> And she was right. He isn't.
> 
> Piper is my favourite in Charmed.



Ew no. I don't like Pipers face/mouth  

I like Rose McGowan, probably because she used to go out with Marilyn Manson


----------



## Glitter (Aug 25, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Ew no. I don't like Pipers face/mouth
> 
> I like Rose McGowan, probably because she used to go out with Marilyn Manson



I like Rose McGowan too (she's on my lesbian list) but Piper can blow stuff up.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 25, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I like Rose McGowan too (she's on my lesbian list) but Piper can blow stuff up.


I just find Piper's goody goody face and demeanor punchable


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 28, 2014)

Interesting (and so pretty!), early Buffy remastered in HD -



Could a Blu-ray release be possible in the future?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 3, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I just find Piper's goody goody face and demeanor punchable



Piper's alright but i like Phoebe best, Paige was a little too wimpy for me.

the Cole years were definitely the peak of the show.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 24, 2014)

Right dudes, I am getting in the shower then I have to get my blitz on in the kitchen. Which episode shall I go with?


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 24, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Right dudes, I am getting in the shower then I have to get my blitz on in the kitchen. Which episode shall I go with?


I've just put The Freshman on.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 24, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I've just put The Freshman on.



One of my faves. S4 is upstairs and I am a lazy bit-ca so I'm going with Buffy vs Dracula!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 24, 2014)

Dude, you have to follow it up with Living Conditions! 

It's share time Rebelda


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm


Glitter said:


> Dude, you have to follow it up with Living Conditions!
> 
> It's share time Rebelda


I'm gonna watch the whole disc, duh


----------



## kittyP (Sep 24, 2014)

Glitter said:


> One of my faves. S4 is upstairs and I am a lazy bit-ca so I'm going with Buffy vs Dracula!



Oh yes good call!


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 24, 2014)

Careful with that disk. Bad bad episode ordering on the menu. Have I mentioned this before? Am I still a little bitter?


----------



## Glitter (Sep 24, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> Careful with that disk. Bad bad episode ordering on the menu. Have I mentioned this before? Am I still a little bitter?



I first watched them on video so didn't have that issue.

Think I fell for the disk thing when I got dvds though


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 24, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> Careful with that disk. Bad bad episode ordering on the menu. Have I mentioned this before? Am I still a little bitter?


I watched them in the wrong order, even though  watched that disc a million times AND discussed it with you when you posted


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 25, 2014)

Short article on the BBC website "How TV advanced gay rights", and their examples are Modern Family, Orange is the New Black and Happy Endings (amongst others).

No mention of Buffy at all 

Mitchell and Cam in Modern Family haven't even been allowed to kiss properly beyond a peck on the lips, hardly groundbreaking.

/irritation


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 25, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I've just put The Freshman on.



Oberyn Martell is in this one!


----------



## kittyP (Sep 25, 2014)

Watched "Hush" this afternoon while our internet was down.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Watched "Hush" this afternoon while our internet was down.



Even thinking of Buffy doing the wank-hands motion makes me laugh


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 26, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Even thinking of Buffy doing the wank-hands motion makes me laugh



That and Anya's subtle hand gesture to Xander after he 'saves' her from Spike


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 26, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> subtle


Erm 

I've just watched the one where Oz leaves, after that writhing bitch with a voice like a seal turns up. So much Willow crying


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Even thinking of Buffy doing the wank-hands motion makes me laugh



Me too but not as much as 



The Octagon said:


> That and Anya's subtle hand gesture to Xander after he 'saves' her from Spike





Rebelda said:


> Erm
> 
> I've just watched the one where Oz leaves, after that writhing bitch with a voice like a seal turns up. So much Willow crying



  

I know she's a character we're supposed to hate (and we do) but who the fuck named her Verruca?


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 26, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I know she's a character we're supposed to hate (and we do) but who the fuck named her Verruca?


A homage to Charlie and the chocolate factory?


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> A homage to Charlie and the chocolate factory?


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 26, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Erm
> 
> I've just watched the one where Oz leaves, after that writhing bitch with a voice like a seal turns up. So much Willow crying


 
For some reason this has led me to spend the last 15 minutes reading Oz quotes from the Series


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyway, it's okay. There's spike now


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 26, 2014)

I love Oz


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 26, 2014)

I ended up watching Pangs and hush today (and a few others in between). First proper buffy day for ages. It was excellent


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I ended up watching Pangs and hush today (and a few others in between). First proper buffy day for ages. It was excellent



Tell me one of those others was Something Blue?


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 26, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Tell me one of those others was Something Blue?


Yes  I love the way willow stuffs a cookie into tied-to-a-chair spike's mouth at the end. For some reason he's very sexy at that moment.
Eta: and doomed! Ah I've had a great day.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Yes  I love the way willow stuffs a cookie into tied-to-a-chair spike's mouth at the end. For some reason he's very sexy at that moment.
> Eta: and doomed! Ah I've had a great day.



I love Buffy being considerably less than cool with the wind beneath my wings thing


----------



## kittyP (Sep 26, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Tell me one of those others was Something Blue?



I watched that the other day too


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 26, 2014)

"You made a bear! Undo it, undo it!"


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 26, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Even thinking of Buffy doing the wank-hands motion makes me laugh


Oh, I'd forgotten that!    Looking forward to that episode when we get there on our rewatch (currently stuck on Prophecy Girl as Bears is too tired to watch anything after 6pm), one of my favourites.  The monster design still creeps me out.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 26, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> "You made a bear! Undo it, undo it!"


I'd totally forgotten that and had to look it up but yes!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 27, 2014)

I like it when Spike is apologising to all the Indians when tied to that chair


----------



## kittyP (Oct 5, 2014)

Biddlybee did you get around to watching the episodes I suggested last night? 


I am now carrying on with season 4 (A New Man) after the interjection of OMWF the other day


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeh, I'd picked a few at random the night before, which included Something Blue. I've watched all series quite a few times but I'm rubbish with names (same with tunes, I can know the lyrics of a song inside out and still not know the title or album name ). You were my random number generator


----------



## kittyP (Oct 5, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> Yeh, I'd picked a few at random the night before, which included Something Blue. I've watched all series quite a few times but I'm rubbish with names (same with tunes, I can know the lyrics of a song inside out and still not know the title or album name ). You were my random number generator


Always happy to help  x


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 5, 2014)

I saw anthony head in the pub the other day.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 5, 2014)

Biddlybee I don't know if I've spoken to you about it before but how do you feel about the musical episode Once More With Feeling?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 5, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> I saw anthony head in the pub the other day.


What? 

Did you speak to him?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 5, 2014)

kittyP said:


> What?
> 
> Did you speak to him?



no


----------



## kittyP (Oct 5, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> no


Ohhhh


----------



## kittyP (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh I totally forgot A New Man is when Giles turns into a demon


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Biddlybee I don't know if I've spoken to you about it before but how do you feel about the musical episode Once More With Feeling?


Undecided, I'm not keen on Tara's singing, and I'm picky when it comes to muscials, but Xander and Anya are ace in it.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 6, 2014)

I thought Tara was the only one who could actually sing in tune (maybe Giles too)


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2014)

She can sing, but she's kinda cringe-makingly sincere.  That and her wafty dancing make her bits my least favourite parts.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah I think Tara's is the weakest song.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 6, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Yeah I think Tara's is the weakest song.



And, lets be honest, what the FUCK are her and Willow wearing?


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 6, 2014)

Finished it all on Saturday night. Deciding whether to wait for Angel to reappear on Netflix or buy the DVD's. Judging from what I'm wearing I don't seem like a big spender so I may have a bit of a wait. I think I missed a lot of Angel due to channel four's always insane scheduling.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Yeah I think Tara's is the weakest song.



But her reprise is heartbreaking. "You made me believe..."


----------



## kittyP (Oct 7, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> But her reprise is heartbreaking. "You made me believe..."



Oh I still love it because of well, everything Buffy is great obvs


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 7, 2014)

Having just finished it the First was a pretty shit baddie. Good idea and all but it has had an infinity to get good at manipulating people but hasn't. Managed to get Andrew to kill Jonathon and that scared girl to kill herself hardly difficult. Did her manipulation of Dawn ever come to anything? Willow? Faith? Spike (trigger aside)? Buffy?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm no buffy fan but I could watch the musical on a loop.
Just as well because my daughter has just discovered it and I am catching her watching it at least two times a week. I have had to explain witches, vampires, lesbians, and slaying. 
She says she likes all the songs equally.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kimberleyda...y-the-vampire-slayer?utm_term=4502zrt#1rpg2hf
Just saw this on FB. 
I did know an awful lot of them but still


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 10, 2014)

Ooooh some of those were new to me, thanks kittyP


----------



## Iguana (Oct 17, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> She can sing, but she's kinda cringe-makingly sincere.  That and her wafty dancing make her bits my least favourite parts.


I don't like Tara's song to Willow but I love the reprise where her singing links in with Giles. Benson and Head sound great together.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2014)

Iguana said:


> Benson and Head



That made me giggle


----------



## 8den (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...n-television-buffy-the-vampire-slayer/373599/


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2014)

8den said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...n-television-buffy-the-vampire-slayer/373599/



Oh


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 17, 2014)

Wicked! And lol at Google getting precious.


----------



## 8den (Oct 19, 2014)

http://gawker.com/that-dude-from-buffy-arrested-at-idaho-comic-con-1648059170/all


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 19, 2014)

8den said:


> http://gawker.com/that-dude-from-buffy-arrested-at-idaho-comic-con-1648059170/all


And just married someone in Vegas a week after meeting them?

I suspect the red eyes in his mugshot might not be a sign of tearful regret - whaddawe think?   Booze? Coke?

It's a shame.  I quite fancy him now he's older.


----------



## 8den (Oct 19, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> And just married someone in Vegas a week after meeting them?
> 
> I suspect the red eyes in his mugshot might not be a sign of tearful regret - whaddawe think?   Booze? Coke?
> 
> It's a shame.  I quite fancy him now he's older.



He's been in and out of rehab for the best part of a decade 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicholas_Brendon#Personal_life


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 19, 2014)

(((Xander))) post-fame mid-life?

Eta: I think he struggles with booze spanglechick but could be all sorts else on top.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 19, 2014)

I guess being The Zeppo doesn't lead to a lot of demand for your services.


----------



## 8den (Oct 19, 2014)

He's been in a show called Criminal Minds for the last few years, has written several buffy comic books (which btw are rather splendid) and was in the well reviewed indy sci fi thriller Coherence. 

Very few Buffy Alumni have had amazing post Buffy careers.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 19, 2014)

8den said:


> He's been in and out of rehab for the best part of a decade
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicholas_Brendon#Personal_life





Rebelda said:


> (((Xander))) post-fame mid-life?
> 
> Eta: I think he struggles with booze spanglechick but could be all sorts else on top.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 26, 2014)

So reading a recap of When She Was Bad and then letting your toddler convince you that he should go on the jump (trampoline) in the back garden after dark isn't a good idea. I spent the whole time half convinced every moving shadow was really the Master's acolytes looking for sacrifices for his resurrection.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 11, 2014)

Out Internet has been down so no Netflix. 
Has meant Buffy though


----------



## Glitter (Dec 11, 2014)

Oooh oooh Rebelda I interviewed a bloke called Umaad today at work.

Took every bit of self control I had not to say 'whatever Umaad'


----------



## kittyP (Dec 11, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Oooh oooh Rebelda I interviewed a bloke called Umaad today at work.
> 
> Took every bit of self control I had not to say 'whatever Umaad'


What's that?


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 11, 2014)

Did you manage a sneaky ffgggh? 

I haven't watched Buffy for ages


----------



## Glitter (Dec 11, 2014)

kittyP said:


> What's that?



In Tabula Rasa where Buffy calls herself Joan and Dawn calls herself Umad 

No Rebelda I was on my best behaviour. 

I did say it when I went to the photocopier though


----------



## kittyP (Dec 11, 2014)

Glitter said:


> In Tabula Rasa where Buffy calls herself Joan and Dawn calls herself Umad
> 
> No Rebelda I was on my best behaviour.
> 
> I did say it when I went to the photocopier though


Oh yeah


----------



## kittyP (Dec 11, 2014)

I've missed this thread being regularly bumped.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 12, 2014)

I think this thread being bumped is largely responsible for the frankly awesome Eliza Dushku dream I had last night, so thanks guys  

We were in some sort of classroom (even though she was still famous in the dream) and she kept holding my hand and kissing my neck until I gave in and we scarpered to wander round some non-descript town and occasionally snog 

I've never been so pissed off to wake up


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 12, 2014)

8den said:


> He's been in a show called Criminal Minds for the last few years, has written several buffy comic books (which btw are rather splendid) and was in the well reviewed indy sci fi thriller Coherence.
> 
> Very few Buffy Alumni have had amazing post Buffy careers.



coherence was good http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coherence_(film)


----------



## Mungy (Dec 13, 2014)

my daughter and i have just finished watching buffy. she loved it and i got to see the musical episode which i'd managed to miss when buffy used to be on bbc2 back in the day. we've started on angel now


----------



## kittyP (Dec 13, 2014)

Mungy said:


> my daughter and i have just finished watching buffy. she loved it and i got to see the musical episode which i'd managed to miss when buffy used to be on bbc2 back in the day. we've started on angel now


Excellent! 
Persevere with Angel, the latter series are excellent!


----------



## kittyP (Dec 13, 2014)

Excellent! Excellent! Excellent!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm now on a team with someone who's surname is Mulligan. I keep wanting to say 'what the hell is a Mulligan anyway?'


----------



## kittyP (Jan 8, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I'm now on a team with someone who's surname is Mulligan. I keep wanting to say 'what the hell is a Mulligan anyway?'




Odd you should bump this thread. 
I've just put an episode on  
S5 E9


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't think anyone has mentioned it but Cordelia turns up in one of the final episodes (penultimate I think) of Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## belboid (Feb 18, 2015)

Poor Nic, again
http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/17/nicho...again-trashed-hotel-buffy-the-vampire-slayer/


----------



## girasol (Feb 18, 2015)

I was reading about that on Facebook, then I found this...  I'm nearly finished with Season7.

After watching the whole thing for the second time, I decided Season 6 is my favourite.

Dunno if link will work https://www.facebook.com/nicholasbr...14542040319/10152959028985320/?type=1&theater


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2015)

Watching The Gift.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 3, 2015)

Our home Internet is down and will be for a while so I picked up Buffy where I last left off. 
Finished season 5 and have watched the all but 2 episodes of season 6 in about 3 days


----------



## JTG (Mar 3, 2015)

I have been considering this thread lately. Getting something of a Buffy itch


----------



## kittyP (Mar 3, 2015)

JTG said:


> I have been considering this thread lately. Getting something of a Buffy itch


Do it!


----------



## JTG (Mar 3, 2015)

kittyP said:


> Do it!


Need to swipe me telly back from someone first


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 10, 2015)

18 bloody years
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai...-vampire-slayer-is-still-revolutionary/387412


----------



## girasol (Mar 11, 2015)

Another one to celebrate 18 years...  http://metro.co.uk/2015/03/10/18-reasons-buffy-the-vampire-slayer-was-the-best-show-on-tv-5095994

Although for me it's only about 1 year old   When it first came out I watched an episode here and there, but never really got into it.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 11, 2015)

Oooh I've only ever read the soundbite, I've never heard the speech in full http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/womens-blog/2013/oct/29/joss-whedon-strong-women-characters

Forgive me if the article is shit, I didn't read it


----------



## kittyP (Mar 11, 2015)

Watching The Wish.


----------



## JTG (Mar 11, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Forgive me if the article is shit, I didn't read it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 11, 2015)

I wanna go and watch that one where Buffy and Faith switch bodies.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 11, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I wanna go and watch that one where Buffy and Faith switch bodies.


I find myself getting really annoyed watching that episode. 
Not coz it's bad but I want to scream "it's not Buffy you fools" all the time


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 11, 2015)

kittyP said:


> I find myself getting really annoyed watching that episode.
> Not coz it's bad but I want to scream "it's nut Buffy you fools" all the time



The acting in it is great I think.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 11, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> The acting in it is great I think.


Definitely!


----------



## JTG (Mar 11, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Oooh I've only ever read the soundbite, I've never heard the speech in full http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/womens-blog/2013/oct/29/joss-whedon-strong-women-characters
> 
> Forgive me if the article is shit, I didn't read it


So anyway, I have now read it. Sort of synopsis of the speech really. Which is just as well cos the online media is disablist and thinks posting links of speeches without transcribing them or providing subtitles is an acceptable carry on. And it isn't really.

But yeah. Joss Whedon *thumbs*


----------



## JTG (Mar 11, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> 18 bloody years
> http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai...-vampire-slayer-is-still-revolutionary/387412


Mostly spot on but not sure about this bit:



> But Buffy herself arrives in the pilot fully-formed—smart, kind, sensitive, and aware of what she wants in life, which is mostly not to have to kill vampires every night and to just be a normal teenager.



Up to a point (and out of plot necessity really). She already knows what she is - but I don't think she knows who she is until much much later


----------



## kittyP (Mar 11, 2015)

JTG said:


> Mostly spot on but not sure about this bit:
> 
> 
> 
> Up to a point (and out of plot necessity really). She already knows what she is - but I don't think she knows who she is until much much later


I think she's an contradictory mix of ever changing but also staying the same. 

Even though it wouldn't be what it is without her, and I do love her, she quite low down on the list of which characters I love the most.


----------



## JTG (Mar 11, 2015)

kittyP said:


> I think she's an contradictory mix of ever changing but also staying the same.
> 
> Even though it wouldn't be what it is without her, and I do love her, she quite low down on the list of which characters I love the most.


Yeah. I think she's easily the best character in the first season or so because she's more formed than the others. But the development curve of the Scoobies and others is so much steeper and more interesting.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 11, 2015)

JTG said:


> Yeah. I think she's easily the best character in the first season or so because she's more formed than the others. But the development curve of the Scoobies and others is so much steeper and more interesting.


Yes. I hadn't really thought about it like that but I think you're right. 

I think Spike is at the top (obvs  ) , Anya second and then Giles for me. With the others changing depending on how I feel.


----------



## JTG (Mar 11, 2015)

kittyP said:


> Yes. I hadn't really thought about it like that but I think you're right.
> 
> I think Spike is at the top (obvs  ) , Anya second and then Giles for me. With the others changing depending on how I feel.


Spike's a proper slow burner of a character. Goes up like a skyrocket in the last couple of seasons eh.

Giles' curve is interesting. From wise elder statesman to discarded has-been, to one of the gang again... and the little insights into his private emotional life are excellent


----------



## kittyP (Mar 11, 2015)

JTG said:


> Spike's a proper slow burner of a character. Goes up like a skyrocket in the last couple of seasons eh.
> 
> Giles' curve is interesting. From wise elder statesman to discarded has-been, to one of the gang again... and the little insights into his private emotional life are excellent


His best moment is when he gives the immobilised Ben the speech about how Buffy isn't like them as she couldn't kill a human, Ben says something like "not like us?" and Giles covers his mouth and nose and suffocates him!


----------



## JTG (Mar 11, 2015)

kittyP said:


> His best moment is when he gives the immobilised Ben the speech about how Buffy isn't like them as she couldn't kill a human, Ben says something like "not like us?" and Giles covers his mouth and nose and suffocates him!


Jesus yes, that was a proper shocker eh 

When we see Willow go all bad we know it's either an alternative reality or the corrupting influence of magic. When Giles does this it's just... Giles. And all the more shocking for that


----------



## kittyP (Mar 11, 2015)

JTG said:


> Jesus yes, that was a proper shocker eh
> 
> When we see Willow go all bad we know it's either an alternative reality or the corrupting influence of magic. When Giles does this it's just... Giles. And all the more shocking for that


Yes. He does it for totally valid, noble reasons. 
He had to because no one else will, but it's still cold and calculated. 

It shocked me and made me love him even more at the same time.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 12, 2015)

JTG said:


> Mostly spot on but not sure about this bit:
> 
> 
> 
> Up to a point (and out of plot necessity really). She already knows what she is - but I don't think she knows who she is until much much later


Yeah, I thought it was bollocks and all.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 12, 2015)

The article is generally good, but it massively underplay's Buffy's own character development, from peppy cheerleader to uncertain student to reluctant leader and finally to redemption and triumph.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 24, 2015)

Has this one been shared yet? Some of the comments are, for once, funnier and more spot on than the examples in the article.

http://the-toast.net/2015/03/24/every-argument-about-buffy-on-the-internet-from-1998-until-now/


----------



## kabbes (Mar 25, 2015)

Great line:



> I am here to tell you that at a certain point in your life; you watch Buffy and identify with Joyce.


----------



## JTG (Mar 25, 2015)

> *Willow is awesome for Jewish girls.
> *Willow is terrible for Jewish girls because the only time her Judaism ever gets brought up is as an example of how mean her parents are to not let her do Christian things.
> *Willow is a saint.
> *Willow is an awful friend who camps out in Buffy's house without paying rent and then makes Buffy take a shitty job to support everyone and was just as big a Nice Girl to Xander as he was a Nice Guy to Buffy.
> ...




Mind=blown


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Has this one been shared yet? Some of the comments are, for once, funnier and more spot on than the examples in the article.
> 
> http://the-toast.net/2015/03/24/every-argument-about-buffy-on-the-internet-from-1998-until-now/


indeed, the article is very very clearly written by blokes (otherwise there is no way they'd fail to mention Anya, possibly the best character in the show.  Other than Kennedy)


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 30, 2015)

fucking hell, one of those comments:

Okay but the WORST THING IN MY WHOLE LIFE was when I read that Joss wrote an ending where Tara comes back to like but they couldn't film it because it didn't work with Amber Benson's schedule. At that moment I felt the walls around me crumble and the sky go dark. An infinite void in the center of my heart screamed once, and then was silent.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm sad tonight. So I'm watching Intervention - the one with the buffy bot - and then i will watch the one where Glory kidnaps Spike and Buffy kisses him at the end *teary smile*

E2a: hang on, it's the same episode  well I'm gonna watch them both anyway.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 30, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I'm sad tonight. So I'm watching Intervention - the one with the buffy bot - and then i will watch the one where Glory kidnaps Spike and Buffy kisses him at the end *teary smile*



Angel's lame. His hair goes straight up and he's bloody stupid.

Feel better soon hon xxx


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 30, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Angel's lame. His hair goes straight up and he's bloody stupid.
> 
> Feel better soon hon xxx


 That's right. I'm impure. Impure as the driven yellow snow.

Ta darling xxx


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck I forgot the next one was when Glory sucks Tara's brain  

Spike calls Dawn platelet though <3


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2015)

Still need to steal back my telly from housemate

Keep smiling Ms Rebs


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2015)

"We will bring you the limp and beaten body of Bob Barker" 

Glory's minions were just ace


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 31, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> "We will bring you the limp and beaten body of Bob Barker"
> 
> Glory's minions were just ace


We can do that, o ... Thou *shrug* 

Yes they were.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 31, 2015)

Rebelda I too am feeling blue and watching Buffy. 
I have just started back at the beginning again.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 31, 2015)

kittyP said:


> Rebelda I too am feeling blue and watching Buffy.
> I have just started back at the beginning again.


Hope it does the trick lovely (the earth is doomed ) xx


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2015)

Slight tangent - There was an old episode of How I Met Your Mother on the other night which had both Amy Acker and Alexis Denisof in it, so naturally I then felt obliged to watch _A Hole in the World_ and _Shells_ from 'Angel'.

Do not attempt this if feeling blue


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 31, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Slight tangent - There was an old episode of How I Met Your Mother on the other night which had both Amy Acker and Alexis Denisof in it, so naturally I then felt obliged to watch _A Hole in the World_ and _Shells_ from 'Angel'.
> 
> Do not attempt this if feeling blue


Oh god no, they're not episodes for sad days.

Dead End (evil hand!) though, or Through the Looking Glass however


----------



## Glitter (Mar 31, 2015)

Orpheus!! It has Faith and Angelus twatting himself for all those Manilow concerts


----------



## Glitter (Mar 31, 2015)

The one before is cool too. Faith putting Connor* in his place.


*even more annoying than Dawn


----------



## kabbes (Mar 31, 2015)

Even after six series, I still can't get used to Connor being in Mad Men.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2015)

Oddly enough I was about to say "should have gone for a Faith episode".

But then again that might as well be my personal motto


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Even after six series, I still can't get used to Connor being in Mad Men.



I liked Connor, poor lad got a rough deal.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 31, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> I liked Connor, poor lad got a rough deal.



He was still an annoying brat though.

And Connor and Cordelia *shudder*


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 31, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Even after six series, I still can't get used to Connor being in Mad Men.


Oh fuck orffffffff!!! 

(can't believe I didn't notice that!)

I am so crap for remembering the names of episodes (same for songs). I am going to have to google all of these ones mentioned.


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 31, 2015)

For blue days there's "Once more with feeling"


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 31, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Oddly enough I was about to say "should have gone for a Faith episode".
> 
> But then again that might as well be my personal motto


Motto for life 


Glitter said:


> He was still an annoying brat though.
> 
> And Connor and Cordelia *shudder*


This. All of this. 



Impossible Girl said:


> For blue days there's "Once more with feeling"


And this of course.


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 1, 2015)

Re. Angel - 



Spoiler: series ending spoilers



I don't really understand the reasoning behind the Fred/Illiria thing. I mean I get why for plot reasons, but unlike Anya dying at the end of Buffy I don't understand why they couldn't resolve it before the end. As it ended open but probably doomed I don't get why Fred couldn't have been recovered, as it were. A little bit of a happy ending would have been nice, seeing as it never happened with Cordelia  It has been a year since I watched it, but it seems like they went for bittersweet again.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 1, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Re. Angel -
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: possible reason



Wasn't it a bit of a set up for Wesley dying? So they killed off Fred and that was very sad, in part because Wesley never got to be with her, but when he died it felt a bit like completion.


Plus of course the ending of Angel in general is far darker, more uncertain and less optimistic than Buffy.


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 1, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Spoiler: possible reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, re the spoilered part, I'd forgotten that 

I think it's because of the uncertainty and lack of optimism (which I'm fine with, on the whole I loved the ending) that I wanted _something _resolved. But I think I'm forgetting loads.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 1, 2015)

Spike still seemed fighting fit. That's the most important thing


----------



## kabbes (Apr 1, 2015)

Wasn't it that they had to end Angel a series earlier than they had originally intended?  Or have I made that up?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 1, 2015)

I haven't watched Angel in aaaaages. 
The hard drive it was on is, somewhere.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 1, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Wasn't it that they had to end Angel a series earlier than they had originally intended?  Or have I made that up?



Yep, that's right, they found out during ep 15 I think, hence the abruptness


----------



## Glitter (Apr 2, 2015)

I haven't seen lots of Angel S5. I need to rectify this I think.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Apr 2, 2015)

the puppet episode is perhaps the best ever.


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 2, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Wasn't it that they had to end Angel a series earlier than they had originally intended?  Or have I made that up?





The Octagon said:


> Yep, that's right, they found out during ep 15 I think, hence the abruptness


Explains a lot - thanks both


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 2, 2015)

Sapphireblue said:


> the puppet episode is perhaps the best ever.



When Puppet Angel gets uncontrollably excited and runs across his office, all you see is the top of his little head as he bounces past Fred and Gunn and I die laughing every time


----------



## Impossible Girl (Apr 2, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> When Puppet Angel gets uncontrollably excited and runs across his office, all you see is the top of his little head as he bounces past Fred and Gunn and I die laughing every time



Yup. Exactly


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 2, 2015)

I fucking hate the puppet episode.  By far one of the worst ones imo. I felt it was really shark jumpy.


----------



## Impossible Girl (Apr 2, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I fucking hate the puppet episode.  By far one of the worst ones imo. I felt it was really shark jumpy.



How do you dare hating one of the best episodes of all times ?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 3, 2015)

But it's _awful_! Awful awful awful!


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 5, 2015)

So off sick from work today and just did a playbuzz quiz on Buffy, which I won't post here on account of it being rather insultingly easy. However, has made me consider spending the rest of the day watching Buffy again from the beginning, or at least series 2. Can anyone see any flaws in this plan?


----------



## Glitter (Aug 5, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So off sick from work today and just did a playbuzz quiz on Buffy, which I won't post here on account of it being rather insultingly easy. However, has made me consider spending the rest of the day watching Buffy again from the beginning, or at least series 2. Can anyone see any flaws in this plan?



None whatsoever


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So off sick from work today and just did a playbuzz quiz on Buffy, which I won't post here on account of it being rather insultingly easy. However, has made me consider spending the rest of the day watching Buffy again from the beginning, or at least series 2. Can anyone see any flaws in this plan?


You probably won't want to stop at series 2 and you'll have to manufacture ever-more-convoluted sickness charades to keep you off work?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2015)

Glitter said:


> None whatsoever


^ this.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 5, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> You probably won't want to stop at series 2 and you'll have to manufacture ever-more-convoluted sickness charades to keep you off work?


No I only work till Wed anyway, so if it comes to that it will be rubbish parenting instead


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 5, 2015)

It is a tricky dilemma though whether to watch from a certain point, suggesting you can carry on when you have time, or just pick the favourite episodes.


----------



## Reno (Aug 5, 2015)

Re-watching Buffy and Angel from the start is a project I attempted a couple of times, but I never managed to finish. Too many episodes !


----------



## JTG (Aug 5, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> You probably won't want to stop at series 2 and you'll have to manufacture ever-more-convoluted sickness charades to keep you off work?


Probably leading to a sordid downward spiral of unemployment, Buffy dependency and books on witchcraft aimed at teenage girls from the 90s.

Your choice Sparrow


----------



## Glitter (Aug 5, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> It is a tricky dilemma though whether to watch from a certain point, suggesting you can carry on when you have time, or just pick the favourite episodes.



I usually pick the favourites. But sometimes it's a natural process - you watch one and then have to follow on. 

There are some I avoid like the plague too, some because I don't like them (Beer Bad, Killed By Death) and some because they're so fucking good they are far too emotional (Passion). 

Season 4 is usually my go to season.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2015)

Glitter said:


> But sometimes it's a natural process - you watch one and then have to follow on.


This happens to me. If I dip in with a random one, then I start watching them from there on... until the end


----------



## kittyP (Aug 5, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So off sick from work today and just did a playbuzz quiz on Buffy, which I won't post here on account of it being rather insultingly easy. However, has made me consider spending the rest of the day watching Buffy again from the beginning, or at least series 2. Can anyone see any flaws in this plan?



No. Please proceed.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 5, 2015)

I love Buffy quizzes btw.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 5, 2015)

Reno said:


> Re-watching Buffy and Angel from the start is a project I attempted a couple of times, but I never managed to finish. Too many episodes !



No there are not. 
You are just weak


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2015)

I am watching the episode of Torchwood with James Masters in it. 
It's making me very happy


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2015)

Watching James Masters and John Barrowman snog and then beat the shit out of each other is one of the hottest thing I've ever seen!  *fans self*


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2015)

Why Academics Love 'Buffy the Vampire Slayer'


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2015)

Just watched The Gift. 
Giles with Ben! Oh goodness  *wipes eyes *


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2015)

I rewatched the end of season 6 and all of 7 last week *sniff* with much (over)analysis and commentary with the gorgeous Glitter 

I'm on Angel now. The whole Connor returns and Cordelia wtf shit is about to start. I really really hate what they did with those story lines. 

What is with the Cordy guff? Did she want to leave or get pregnant or something? And Fred  it's all so unnecessary.

I know it's necessary for, like, plot and stuff alright


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 25, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I rewatched the end of season 6 and all of 7 last week *sniff* with much (over)analysis and commentary with the gorgeous Glitter
> 
> I'm on Angel now. The whole Connor returns and Cordelia wtf shit is about to start. I really really hate what they did with those story lines.
> 
> ...



Charisma Carpenter got pregnant so they had to rewrite a lot of what happened in the latter half of S4, I think the original ideas are online somewhere but can't remember. 

Also, yay Buffy thread bump, having just finished Jessica Jones there were quite a few lines and parallels that made me think of her as an older Faith


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Charisma Carpenter got pregnant so they had to rewrite a lot of what happened in the latter half of S4, I think the original ideas are online somewhere but can't remember.


I knew it was shit and didn't work for a reason! Thanks 

Jessica Jones - recommended?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I rewatched the end of season 6 and all of 7 last week *sniff* with much (over)analysis and commentary with the gorgeous Glitter
> 
> I'm on Angel now. The whole Connor returns and Cordelia wtf shit is about to start. I really really hate what they did with those story lines.
> 
> ...


I like Fred. 
And once they are in Wolfram and Heart it's really good. 
But you need the build up for them to get there. 
I bloody hate Jasmin though. That story lines really shite. 
Oh and I hate Conner the little brat.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Charisma Carpenter got pregnant so they had to rewrite a lot of what happened in the latter half of S4, I think the original ideas are online somewhere but can't remember.
> 
> Also, yay Buffy thread bump, having just finished Jessica Jones there were quite a few lines and parallels that made me think of her as an older Faith


I've just started Jessica Jones. 
Liking it so far.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't know how true it is but someone told me Cordelia ascended because she was in rehab.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I don't know how true it is but someone told me Cordelia ascended because she was in rehab.


That would be glorious if it was true  she had that big absence when baby Connor gets taken away in season 3 as well. Speaking of which, Darla staking herself is such a stroke of genius. 

I like Fred too kittyP I just crave happy endings and I hate that they couldn't cure her of the blue problem. The whole jasmine thing is best forgotten, but i agree it's ace when they get to W&H.

Theory - Connor is to Angel what Dawn is to btvs.

I really wish they'd just kept him around as a baby, i think it could have been interesting.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 25, 2015)

Being completely off her chops would explain the short blonde hair....

Connor is ok in my book until he effectively shags his Mum.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 25, 2015)

I've never actually finished Angel and I totes need to but I really heart Fred and Gunn and it makes me sad.

I love Wes but he was ace as badass Lilah-shagging Wes. No matter how much he loved Fred.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Being completely off her chops would explain the short blonde hair....
> 
> Connor is ok in my book until he effectively shags his Mum.


Yes it would! Love the bob but it's all bad after that. Which is a shame because she was a great character.

Ugh no Connor is just irritating angst.

You have to finish it - it's got spike! Eta: uhhhhhm, spoiler?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I've never actually finished Angel and I totes need to but I really heart Fred and Gunn and it makes me sad.
> 
> I love Wes but he was ace as badass Lilah-shagging Wes. No matter how much he loved Fred.



Rouge Damon Hunter!!!


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Yes it would! Love the bob but it's all bad after that. Which is a shame because she was a great character.
> 
> Ugh no Connor is just irritating angst.
> 
> You have to finish it - it's got spike! Eta: uhhhhhm, spoiler?



Tbh none of the characters are very likeable individually. At least not for long. Especially Angel 
But as an ensemble they can be great


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2015)

kittyP said:


> Tbh none of the characters are very likeable individually. At least not for long. Especially Angel
> But as an ensemble they can be great


I <3 the host. But yeah I agree, although I want desperately for Angel to be happy in a way I was never fussed about for Buffy (unless it was _with spike _natch).


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 25, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I knew it was shit and didn't work for a reason! Thanks
> 
> Jessica Jones - recommended?



Def, just finished it and it was good stuff


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm going to be controversial here but I hated Fred for ages  I had warmed to her by the last series but there was something too much (though not exactly like) like quirky manic pixie girl about her. I had the fucking rage during that scene with Gunn where a big deal is made about her eating huge amounts of food whilst being tiny. It's just such a trope,  and I was a bit disappointed with Joss for that. 

Then she improves just before the doom happens


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

In more Buffy news I have been rewatching since series two for a while now and sadly am already half way through series 7. Every time I watch series 7 I decide that I love Andrew more and more. Not in seeing him as an honourable character but he's just so fucking comical.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm going to be controversial here but I hated Fred for ages  I had warmed to her by the last series but there was something too much (though not exactly like) like quirky manic pixie girl about her. I had the fucking rage during that scene with Gunn where a big deal is made about her eating huge amounts of food whilst being tiny. It's just such a trope,  and I was a bit disappointed with Joss for that.
> 
> Then she improves just before the doom happens


No no no I loathed her too. Although I liked the episode with her parents and the way it addressed depression. Then it was like ok, ui guess you're alright _i suppose _and she goes and breaks Wesley's heart and gets all unconvincingly icky with Gunn. Agree with absolutely everything else you wrote too. 

I realise this is a massive contradiction because I'm also cross that she didn't get to be brought back  I've been ill for a fortnight and had nothing but buffy-verse for company, does it show?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm going to be controversial here but I hated Fred for ages  I had warmed to her by the last series but there was something too much (though not exactly like) like quirky manic pixie girl about her. I had the fucking rage during that scene with Gunn where a big deal is made about her eating huge amounts of food whilst being tiny. It's just such a trope,  and I was a bit disappointed with Joss for that.
> 
> Then she improves just before the doom happens



I do remember thinking wtf with that but also that that wasn't Fred's fault iyswim?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> In more Buffy news I have been rewatching since series two for a while now and sadly am already half way through series 7. Every time I watch series 7 I decide that I love Andrew more and more. Not in seeing him as an honourable character but he's just so fucking comical.



Sorry completely stupid reply as I had just seen that did you did watch Angel. 

Did you finish Angel is what I meant to say?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

kittyP said:


> I do remember thinking wtf with that but also that that wasn't Fred's fault iyswim?


No, it was Mr Whedon's! I was just a bit cross at how he had written her. As I said, really tropey and a bit beneath him I thought.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

kittyP said:


> Sorry completely stupid reply as I had just seen that did you did watch Angel.
> 
> Did you finish Angel is what I meant to say?


I have watched Angel a couple of times before but not sure if we still have it saved and I don't think it's on Netflix. Whilst it has it's moments it's also just not as good as Buffy  

If I need more Joss action I may just watch Firefly again


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> No, it was Mr Whedon's! I was just a bit cross at how he had written her. As I said, really tropey and a bit beneath him I thought.



I guess that, even though he dealt so well with a lot of issues, some issues are off the radar sometimes for some people, no matter how good they are with that kinda stuff.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I have watched Angel a couple of times before but not sure if we still have it saved and I don't think it's on Netflix. Whilst it has it's moments it's also just not as good as Buffy
> 
> If I need more Joss action I may just watch Firefly again



Oh so you saw Andrew at the end of Angel. 
That made that whole series for me


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2015)

See I really didn't get on with Firefly.
I had no problem with it but it just didn't click and I found it boring from the beginning,


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> No, it was Mr Whedon's! I was just a bit cross at how he had written her. As I said, really tropey and a bit beneath him I thought.


Yep. And in the same season that they have an episode based around a baddie whose touch (etc) brings out pure misogyny in men. It's a) chilling - Wesley is just brrrr and then his sadness at the end  - and b) Cordelia delivers such an awesome pep talk to Lilah who then shoots Billy. Gaah it's fantastic! Makes the naff stuff wrt Fred all the more annoying.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

kittyP said:


> Oh so you saw Andrew at the end of Angel.
> That made that whole series for me


It would have been better if he had walked off with two hunky men, given the hints about his sexuality! 

(Does that need to be in spoilers do we reckon?)


----------



## Glitter (Nov 25, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Yep. And in the same season that they have an episode based around a baddie whose touch (etc) brings out pure misogyny in men. It's a) chilling - Wesley is just brrrr and then his sadness at the end  - and b) Cordelia delivers such an awesome pep talk to Lilah who then shoots Billy. Gaah it's fantastic! Makes the naff stuff wrt Fred all the more annoying.



I was you. With better shoes.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I have watched Angel a couple of times before but not sure if we still have it saved and I don't think it's on Netflix. Whilst it has it's moments it's also just not as good as Buffy
> 
> If I need more Joss action I may just watch Firefly again


I'm going to be controversial now and say that buffy is overall winner but that angel's moments of genius are sometimes better than btvs's. Eta: for me i mean.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

No I do get what you mean Rebelda. 

Damn you all btw! I was knackered and going to bed and now I've just woke myself up by excitedly chatting shit about Buffy and Angel!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> No I do get what you mean Rebelda.
> 
> Damn you all btw! I was knackered and going to bed and now I've just woke myself up by excitedly chatting shit about Buffy and Angel!


Sorry, I've done it to myself too if it's any comfort


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> It would have been better if he had walked off with two hunky men, given the hints about his sexuality!
> 
> (Does that need to be in spoilers do we reckon?)



I know what you mean but I also think, through both Buffy and Angel that was *well* implied and it left you with him being a totally over the top Watcher. 
I think, maybe, if you had actually seen him walk off with men it would have spoiled it coz it was already known anyway iywim?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 26, 2015)

I read somewhere that it was supposed to be Dawn rather than Andrew being all grown up at the end of the episode. I'm very glad this wasn't the case!

Vampyyyyyres.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 29, 2015)

Ooooooh I just watched the first episode of Firefly. Yes yes yes. I love it already. Nathan Fillion is always ace and oh man I am totally invested in every single character already. YeeeeeHA!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 29, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Ooooooh I just watched the first episode of Firefly. Yes yes yes. I love it already. Nathan Fillion is always ace and oh man I am totally invested in every single character already. YeeeeeHA!



Nathan Fillion is HOT in Firefly


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 29, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Nathan Fillion is HOT in Firefly


He'd have been hot in buffy if he hadn't been a woman hating, terrifying evil preacher. And even then..


----------



## Glitter (Nov 29, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> He'd have been hot in buffy if he hadn't been a woman hating, terrifying evil preacher. And even then..





I know what you mean. But cool space captain....like Han Solo.


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Nathan Fillion is HOT in Firefly


I'm a kaylee man "I've had naught twix my nethers that ain't run on batteries going on six months"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 29, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Nathan Fillion is HOT in Firefly


Oh my, yes so much this. 

It's not a perve post because whilst the looks help, it's so much the character. 

And I will spoiler this so Rebelda does not see and have any indications of what will happen... 



Spoiler



Has anyone seen the "River is a slayer" argument?


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 29, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I know what you mean. But cool space captain....like Han Solo.


Oh he's definitely hotter in Firefly. It's the cowboy thing. I reckon Joss W must have a thing for a bit of yeehaw too: Lindsay in Angel with his boots, truck and guitar  (makes I ), Fred from Texas.



8den said:


> I'm a kaylee man "I've had naught twix my nethers that ain't run on batteries going on six months"


Oh yes I love her too. I think I fancy everyone on serenity atm.

Please no spoilers til I'm done btw  eta: thanks lovely Agent Sparrow.


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Oh he's definitely hotter in Firefly. It's the cowboy thing. I reckon Joss W must have a thing for a bit of yeehaw too: Lindsay in Angel with his boots, truck and guitar  (makes I ), Fred from Texas.
> 
> 
> Oh yes I love her too. I think I fancy everyone on serenity atm.
> ...



Will do.

But it'll be tough


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 29, 2015)

8den said:


> Will do.


Cheers. I didn't mean that at you specifically btw


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 29, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Oh yes I love her too. I think I fancy everyone on serenity atm.


She does have an exceptionally attractive crew it has to be said.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 29, 2015)

And I did originally forget to spoiler that and went back in a flash to edit!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 29, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> And I did originally forget to spoiler that and went back in a flash to edit!


Phew. Maybe I'll leave the thread till I'm done  I'll binge it though, I'm already 3 in


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 29, 2015)

It's not a spoiler to remind you there are precious few episodes  so try not to spunk them all at once. The film Serenity that Joss made a few years afterwards, I think after fans basically pressured him into doing so, is something to look forward to though 

Don't worry, I will be able to use good spoiler discipline.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 29, 2015)

Btw, in reference to my previous posts on Andrew in S7 of Buffy, I watched Storyteller during Sparrowcrisp's nap on Friday. It is definitely one of my fave episodes of the series. It's hilarious! 

"Why can't you just masturbate like everyone else?"


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Btw, in reference to my previous posts on Andrew in S7 of Buffy, I watched Storyteller during Sparrowcrisp's nap on Friday. It is definitely one of my fave episodes of the series. It's hilarious!
> 
> "Why can't you just masturbate like everyone else?"



Btw has anyone read the comics?


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 30, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Phew. Maybe I'll leave the thread till I'm done  I'll binge it though, I'm already 3 in


Ok I'm done  and I was just coming here to say what your spoiler said Agent Sparrow - not that she _is_, but that she reminds me of one. A triggered one, of technology not mythology, but she fights like one 

Also, the old army friend who comes back, who is the vampire Buffy talks to in Conversations with Dead People, in which she says 'oh your god what?' to, reprises the line  There was bound to be some crossover huh?



Spoiler: Serenity spoiler



Wash  fuck I did not see that coming. Made me 'NO' out loud


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

Spoiler



particularly since he just liked Book and lulled you into a sense of security


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 30, 2015)

Spoiler: More



Oh oh I see more what you mean AS - because she fought all those reavers without being triggered at the end so maybe she coincided with willow's spell. Nice


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 30, 2015)

Reavers btw - gyyaak *shudders* Reminded me of the new mad max. 



Spoiler



Defacing Serenity was badass though. I think i held my breath when they flew through reaver territory the first time


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 30, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Ok I'm done  and I was just coming here to say what your spoiler said Agent Sparrow - not that she _is_, but that she reminds me of one. A triggered one, of technology not mythology, but she fights like one





Spoiler



It was a cross over fan theory - that Buffy messed up the line of slayers by making all the potentials slayers and that was it for the line for millennia  - until one potential potential many years into the future got triggered. And yes, like most fan theories it is a bit guff but I still quite liked it. I think it's more likely our Joss just likes a bit of Waif Fu though.



Edit: ah yes, see you thought of similar a couple of posts down 



> Also, the old army friend who comes back, who is the vampire Buffy talks to in Conversations with Dead People, in which she says 'oh your god what?' to, reprises the line  There was bound to be some crossover huh?


I think he makes an appearance in Doll House too. One of the few who spans three of the four shows. He apparently isn't the only one though. 



Spoiler: Serenity spoiler



Wash  fuck I did not see that coming. Made me 'NO' out loud 


I know. Well gutted about that


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 30, 2015)

It is a crime that series got cancelled only 13 episodes in 

Edit: the one criticism I'd have of it is that it's so cool bringing all the Chinese stuff into the Firefly verse, really nice touch that takes things away from the normal "USA in the future" setting, but they didn't have one major Chinese character.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 30, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> It is a crime that series got cancelled only 13 episodes in
> 
> Edit: the one criticism I'd have of it is that it's so cool bringing all the Chinese stuff into the Firefly verse, really nice touch that takes things away from the normal USA in the future setting, but they didn't have one major Chinese character.


Totally. I know Serenity wrapped up plenty but I'm sure loads of plot had to get dropped to fit into two hours. At least it was left unwrapped enough for there to be a sequel should JW ever be down on his luck  I'd like to read the comics - the third one covers Shepherd's backstory.

I love the Chinese swearing, although in terms of language theory and hierarchies it's a bit dodge - and yeah I hadn't considered the lack of Chinese characters.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 30, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Totally. I know Serenity wrapped up plenty but I'm sure loads of plot had to get dropped to fit into two hours. At least it was left unwrapped enough for there to be a sequel should JW ever be down on his luck  I'd like to read the comics - the third one covers Shepherd's backstory.


Without going into spoily details Doll House feels a bit like that-first season really slow, second rushed, making the plot seem a bit ridiculous. Mind you, it's really not as good as the other three so maybe the plot would have seemed as ridiculous over four seasons


----------



## kabbes (Nov 30, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> It is a crime that series got cancelled only 13 episodes in
> 
> Edit: the one criticism I'd have of it is that it's so cool bringing all the Chinese stuff into the Firefly verse, really nice touch that takes things away from the normal "USA in the future" setting, but they didn't have one major Chinese character.


Gibson was envisaging a future culturally dominated by the Chinese in his book Neuromancer back in 1984.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 1, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Also, the old army friend who comes back, who is the vampire Buffy talks to in Conversations with Dead People, in which she says 'oh your god what?' to, reprises the line  There was bound to be some crossover huh?





Agent Sparrow said:


> I think he makes an appearance in Doll House too. One of the few who spans three of the four shows. He apparently isn't the only one though.


Actually it wasn't Doll House but Angel, wasn't it? He's also the scientist with a crush on Fred at W&H who then does The Bad Thing. 

This thought was brought to you by "random waking thoughts far too early in the morning"


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 1, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Actually it wasn't Doll House but Angel, wasn't it? He's also the scientist with a crush on Fred at W&H who then does The Bad Thing.
> 
> This thought was brought to you by "random waking thoughts far too early in the morning"


Yep! I'd no idea about Dollhouse cos I haven't seen it but he's definitely in Angel.  either way.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 1, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> There are no sad cases here  apart from the poster on the first page who said 'welcome to 1997'. 43 pages yeah, so suck it.


53 pages yeah, suck it


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2015)

fucksake, I keep getting dragged back to this thread and am trying not to read the spoilers as am watching firefly atm  

*la la la la not listening*


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 1, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> fucksake, I keep getting dragged back to this thread and am trying not to read the spoilers as am watching firefly atm
> 
> *la la la la not listening*


Definitely don't - I'm glad i didn't


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not, but it's hard


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 1, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm not, but it's hard


I know a lot of them are mine btw, sorry  I had a hard time not clicking AS's fwiw.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2016)

Nathan Fillion is Canadian. Did everyone else know that? I dunno why but it's blown my mind a little bit


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 27, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Nathan Fillion is Canadian. Did everyone else know that? I dunno why but it's blown my mind a little bit


He _is_ Canadian or is in a programme called Canadian? Isn't his accent in Buffy and Firefly a little Southern USA? Yes, that does blow my mind a little!


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> He _is_ Canadian or is in a programme called Canadian? Isn't his accent in Buffy and Firefly a little Southern USA? Yes, that does blow my mind a little!


He is Canadian. I mean wtf? He's such a southern belle


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 27, 2016)

I guess it's good that someone in Whedon's programmes can put on a convincing accent!  

Tbf I never had a problem with Spike's but it's possible that I've been blinded with adoration for that one.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2016)

You mean he's not British?


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 27, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> You mean he's not British?



Hate to break it to you but....

David Boreanaz is actually NOT Irish.

Shocking I know.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2016)

*cries*


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I guess it's good that someone in Whedon's programmes can put on a convincing accent!
> 
> Tbf I never had a problem with Spike's but it's possible that I've been blinded with adoration for that one.


 true!

I think River's might be the worst  or equal worst with Kendra. I mean what the holy fuck _is _that? I had to put the subtitles on because I couldn't understand what she was saying  You'd think the _actual _London-born person she was acting opposite would have had a word. Or fallen about laughing. I have to skip it now because it's too cringe.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 27, 2016)

The absolute WORST is Drusilla and NOBODY ever talks about it ever.

Shows that you can get away with anything provided you're cool as fuck!!


----------



## Reno (Jan 27, 2016)

Some actors have a natural talent for accents, but most don't. On films there is the budget and time for voice coaches and rehearsals, on TV series there isn't, so actors are usually left to their own devices. I don't mind a dodgy accent if the performance works in other respects. Juliet Laundau as Drusilla may not have had the most authentic of Cockney accents, but she did scary crazy so well, who cares.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 27, 2016)

Personally I thought Spike's accent was not convincing but it seems to be a minority opinion and yes, the performance is what matters

The actress playing Kendra got screwed by them suddenly requesting an authentic Jamaican dialect / accent that she had to learn in a few days, you can see it throws off her whole performance.

"Top o the mornin to ye" Angelus is my favourite Angelus


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2016)

Glitter said:


> The absolute WORST is Drusilla and NOBODY ever talks about it ever.
> 
> Shows that you can get away with anything provided you're cool as fuck!!


I don't think hers is. Kendra was bloody awful and Angel's Irish accent is bonkers  Her twisted pitch means I don't really notice that much.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 27, 2016)

Glitter said:


> The absolute WORST is Drusilla and NOBODY ever talks about it ever.
> 
> Shows that you can get away with anything provided you're cool as fuck!!



I think Drusilla's accent doesn't bother me coz it feels all part of her total insanity iyswim?


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2016)

I wonder if we notice the dreadful British accents because it's ours? I mean maybe people in the southern states think Fillion's is terrible.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 27, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> true!
> 
> I think River's might be the worst  or equal worst with Kendra. I mean what the holy fuck _is _that? I had to put the subtitles on because I couldn't understand what she was saying  You'd think the _actual _London-born person she was acting opposite would have had a word. Or fallen about laughing. I have to skip it now because it's too cringe.



Oh poor Kendra 
Apparently she really didn't want to do the West Indian accent as they only told her just before starting filming, it was supposed to be something else.  
She was really cross as she would have got a coach.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 27, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I wonder if we notice the dreadful British accents because it's ours? I mean maybe people in the southern states think Fillion's is terrible.


You're no doubt right. 

Though tbf I'd still prefer a poor British accent that's consistent with the character than what they did in Frazer, when (Mancunian) Daphne's brothers came over. They used British actors but one was a cockney and one was Scottish. WTF is that all about??


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I wonder if we notice the dreadful British accents because it's ours? I mean maybe people in the southern states think Fillion's is terrible.


Definitely, I couldn't tell you what a bad Canadian accent sounds like.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 27, 2016)

This thread is so old, we've now recycled back round to topics discussed _twice_ before!

May 2014:


kittyP said:


> I believe the transition of Spike's accent (starting off posh moving to cockney) much more than Angel.
> Angel's Irish accent is cringingly awful.



August 2013:


Manter said:


> Also, when all the adults start acting like kids in that candy-bar episode, did anyone else notice Giles go all Dick van Dyke? Why do American shows think the English accent goes Fauntleroy/urchin: cockernee: terribly, terribly posh as a person gets older? And why do English actors not object??!!



In both cases, the conversation continued on about accents.  Often with the same people now doing it again!

No criticism, just a wry observation.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2016)

kabbes said:


> This thread is so old, we've now recycled back round to topics discussed _twice_ before!
> 
> May 2014:
> 
> ...


Well we haven't got anything new to discuss 

I'm not sure if i should start a firefly thread or just talk about it here.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> You're no doubt right.
> 
> Though tbf I'd still prefer a poor British accent that's consistent with the character than what they did in Frazer, when (Mancunian) Daphne's brothers came over. They used British actors but one was a cockney and one was Scottish. WTF is that all about??


[Thor] he's adopted [/Thor] ?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 27, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> You're no doubt right.
> 
> Though tbf I'd still prefer a poor British accent that's consistent with the character than what they did in Frazer, when (Mancunian) Daphne's brothers came over. They used British actors but one was a cockney and one was Scottish. WTF is that all about??



They weren't all British actors. The Cockney I saw recently in some American crime show... *heads to IMDB*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Well we haven't got anything new to discuss
> 
> I'm not sure if i should start a firefly thread or just talk about it here.


And we keep re-watching, so why no re-discuss 

I have finished firefly now.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 27, 2016)

He was in Without A Trace. Anthony LaPaglia.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 27, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> And we keep re-watching, so why no re-discuss
> 
> I have finished firefly now.



And it's always the same people


----------



## Glitter (Jan 27, 2016)

I love the way Agent Sparrow goes onto Mat Leave and straight back into the Buffy thread


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 27, 2016)

Glitter said:


> They weren't all British actors. The Cockney I saw recently in some American crime show... *heads to IMDB*


Tbf the only actor I could remember was Robbie Coltrain. He's definitely not a Mancunian!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 27, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbf the only actor I could remember was Robbie Coltrain. He's definitely not a Mancunian!



Not even in Cracker!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2016)

Glitter said:


> He was in Without A Trace. Anthony LaPaglia.


Pretty sure he doesn't play a cockney in that  he's not English is he?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 27, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I love the way Agent Sparrow goes onto Mat Leave and straight back into the Buffy thread


It's one of the very few threads I've got on follow 

kabbes come on, this is urban! Having the same conversations ad nausium is what urban is all about! At least this is fluffy unlike landlords, sexism and reheated rice.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 27, 2016)

Glitter said:


> They weren't all British actors. The Cockney I saw recently in some American crime show... *heads to IMDB*


Sorry to go back to this, but this makes the Frazer thing all the more bizarre. Why would you hire someone who needs to put on an accent, and then have them use a completely incomparable/ridiculous one??


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> I have finished firefly now.


And Serenity?


----------



## kittyP (Jan 27, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> You're no doubt right.
> 
> Though tbf I'd still prefer a poor British accent that's consistent with the character than what they did in Frazer, when (Mancunian) Daphne's brothers came over. They used British actors but one was a cockney and one was Scottish. WTF is that all about??



I was just talking to my mum about this the other day. 
That was ridiculous


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> And Serenity?


Maybe at the weekend... is it a bit like the Buffy film?


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 27, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Maybe at the weekend... is it a bit like the Buffy film?



No, it's good


----------



## Glitter (Jan 27, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Pretty sure he doesn't play a cockney in that  he's not English is he?



No, he's American.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2016)

Glitter said:


> No, he's American.


He's not 

I got lost in your convo with AS then  I thought you said he was a cockney!


----------



## Glitter (Jan 27, 2016)

I always wonder why, if you want someone British or American, you wouldn't just employ them.

But that thinking wouldn't give me Spike or House so bollocks to it


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Maybe at the weekend... is it a bit like the Buffy film?


Don't cast me out mates, but I haven't actually seen the buffy film 

Serenity is good though. Sad because it clearly does what they would have done to close the series and makes you aware of how much else they would have covered over a few seasons more of Firefly.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 27, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Don't cast me out mates, but I haven't actually seen the buffy film
> 
> Serenity is good though. Sad because it clearly does what they would have done to close the series and makes you aware of how much else they would have covered over a few seasons more of Firefly.



Me neither. Bought it, watched about 15 mins, turned it off.

It's shite.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 27, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> He's not
> 
> I got lost in your convo with AS then  I thought you said he was a cockney!



Is he Canadian?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Don't cast me out mates, but I haven't actually seen the buffy film
> 
> Serenity is good though. Sad because it clearly does what they would have done to close the series and makes you aware of how much else they would have covered over a few seasons more of Firefly.


I've watched about 5 mins of it.

Ah, good... I was a bit gutted at the ending tbh, what about... and...?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Is he Canadian?


Australian.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 27, 2016)

The Buffy film was years before the series and before Whedon had any power to make what he wanted.  It was a comedy spoof, no more no less.  It was okay for what it was.  No real relationship with the telly series though.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 27, 2016)

Whedon has a few choice words to say about Donald Sutherland in regard to the Buffy film


----------



## kittyP (Jan 27, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Whedon has a few choice words to say about Donald Sutherland in regard to the Buffy film



Really? In what sense?


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 27, 2016)

kittyP said:


> Really? In what sense?



From an interview in 2001 - Joss Whedon



> *O:* How closely were you involved with the making of the _Buffy_ movie?
> 
> *JW:* I had major involvement. I was there almost all the way through shooting. I pretty much eventually threw up my hands because I could not be around Donald Sutherland any longer. It didn't turn out to be the movie that I had written. They never do, but that was my first lesson in that. Not that the movie is without merit, but I just watched a lot of stupid wannabe-star behavior and a director with a different vision than mine—which was her right, it was her movie—but it was still frustrating. Eventually, I was like, "I need to be away from here."
> 
> ...


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 27, 2016)

And I didn't read all of that again for the 4th or 5th time, nosiree bob.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 27, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> And I didn't read all of that again for the 4th or 5th time, nosiree bob.


I'm just an old friend of buffy's here...


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 27, 2016)

From the same interview, I feel like this summarises the popularity of this thread very well btw



> *O:* Are you ever surprised by your fans' passion for the show?
> 
> *JW:* No. I designed the show to create that strong reaction. I designed _Buffy_ to be an icon, to be an emotional experience, to be loved in a way that other shows can't be loved. Because it's about adolescence, which is the most important thing people go through in their development, becoming an adult. And it mythologizes it in such a way, such a romantic way—it basically says, "Everybody who made it through adolescence is a hero." And I think that's very personal, that people get something from that that's very real. And I don't think I could be more pompous. But I mean every word of it. I wanted her to be a cultural phenomenon. I wanted there to be dolls, Barbie with kung-fu grip. I wanted people to embrace it in a way that exists beyond, "Oh, that was a wonderful show about lawyers, let's have dinner." I wanted people to internalize it, and make up fantasies where they were in the story, to take it home with them, for it to exist beyond the TV show.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 27, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> *From the same interview, I feel like this summarises the popularity of this thread very well btw
> *



Oh that is a perfect description of how i feel about it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2016)

And me


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I wonder if we notice the dreadful British accents because it's ours? I mean maybe people in the southern states think Fillion's is terrible.



Bostonians are _extremely _ critical of bad Boston accents in films and TV  of which there are apparently a lot.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 10, 2016)

I fell back asleep after my alarm went off this morning and had an extremely vivid dream that I was one of the Scoobies, helping defeat an end-of-season boss. It was fucking brilliant. Much better than the day's work I've got lined up


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2016)

some good points in here:
http://io9.gizmodo.com/10-vital-storytelling-lessons-i-learned-from-buffy-the-1766651082


----------



## innit (Jun 1, 2016)

Netflix you absolute fuckers


----------



## 8den (Jun 1, 2016)

innit said:


> Netflix you absolute fuckers



They didn't....


----------



## Reno (Jun 1, 2016)

Secondhand DVD boxsets of each season can be had for around £3 on Amazon


----------



## 8den (Jun 1, 2016)

Reno said:


> Secondhand DVD boxsets of each season can be had for around £3 on Amazon



I've become deeply lazy. Nearest thing I have to a DVD player is my console. I've an external blu Ray burner gathering dust in a tool box.


----------



## Reno (Jun 1, 2016)

8den said:


> I've become deeply lazy. Nearest thing I have to a DVD player is my console. I've an external blu Ray burner gathering dust in a tool box.


Ha, so much for your dedication to Buffy !


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 1, 2016)

innit said:


> Netflix you absolute fuckers



They haven't removed it, surely?


----------



## Reno (Jun 1, 2016)

That's one problem with streaming. You've got no control over for how long you can access it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2016)

there is a third way. A dark path known only as torrenting


----------



## innit (Jun 1, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> They haven't removed it, surely?


At midnight. 

I was up with the baby watching Hush. When the episode ended at 12:15 they'd pulled the plug.

Netflix is the only way of watching that really works for me - DVD not portable enough to watch while feeding the baby at night, and Amazon Prime (which I don't have) only has subtitles if you download episodes. 

I'm gutted.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 1, 2016)

innit said:


> At midnight.
> 
> I was up with the baby watching Hush. When the episode ended at 12:15 they'd pulled the plug.
> 
> ...



Goddam it! I joined the show late on and loved it, so I started watching it last year. Season 1 is a struggle but I was going to do it...


----------



## 8den (Jun 1, 2016)

Reno said:


> Ha, so much for your dedication to Buffy !



It shows I've spent so many fucking years of my life burning DVDs for producers who don't watch them....


----------



## 8den (Jun 1, 2016)

innit said:


> At midnight.
> 
> I was up with the baby watching Hush. When the episode ended at 12:15 they'd pulled the plug.
> 
> ...



Is that a global thing or just net flix uk. 


I use tunnel bear vpn 
Since the "crack down" on proxies it's a little harder you usually need to restart Netflix and the VPN a few times to fool it.


----------



## Glitter (Jun 1, 2016)

innit said:


> At midnight.
> 
> I was up with the baby watching Hush. When the episode ended at 12:15 they'd pulled the plug.
> 
> ...



Bastards!! But what a high to go out on. Imagine if it had been something like Beer Bad?

The box sets are worth getting though


----------



## 8den (Jun 1, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Bastards!! But what a high to go out on. Imagine if it had been something like Beer Bad?
> 
> The box sets are worth getting though



Just don't have the room. Again it will probably be still available on some Netflix region just use a proxy


----------



## Reno (Jun 1, 2016)

8den said:


> Just don't have the room. Again it will probably be still available on some Netflix region just use a proxy


I think in the US Buffy got taken off Netflix last year because I've seen petitions to keep it going. They only buy the rights to stream these shows for a period, then they would have to renew again.


----------



## 8den (Jun 1, 2016)

Reno said:


> Streaming services squire the right to shows f
> 
> I think in the US Buffy got taken off Netflix last year because I've seen petitions to keep it going. They only buy the rights to stream these shows for a period, then they would have to renew again.



Quite. It is surprising the variation and selection is vastly different from region to region. Antman is already on Australian netflixs


----------



## Reno (Jun 1, 2016)

I've read about a Blu-ray release of the entire show, so it could be that they are making it less accessible so there will be more demand.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 1, 2016)

Reno said:


> I've read about a Blu-ray release of the entire show, so it could be that they are making it less accessible so there will be more demand.



I downloaded a couple of the 'HD' remastered episodes that were played on the US channel Pivot, it was awful.

The budget of the show and filming techniques / aspect ratio meant the frame frequently contained crew members and boom mics or script pages, not to mention the whole thing just looked off in terms of brightness.

Pointless exercise.


----------



## Reno (Jun 1, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> I downloaded a couple of the 'HD' remastered episodes that were played on the US channel Pivot, it was awful.
> 
> The budget of the show and filming techniques / aspect ratio meant the frame frequently contained crew members and boom mics or script pages, not to mention the whole thing just looked off in terms of brightness.
> 
> Pointless exercise.


I read that they bungled the HD transfers and there was (another) petition to correct them for a possible Blu-ray release. With other shows like Star Trek, Twin Peaks and The X-Files getting restored for HD and getting a Blu-ray release I can still see Buffy happening.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 1, 2016)

Reno said:


> I read that they bungled the HD transfers and there was (another) petition to correct them for a possible Blu-ray release.



It would be nice but I honestly don't see how they can do it justice.

Shedloads of work and the input of David Simon went into remastering The Wire and even then several scenes are tarnished by the change in framing. None of the original creative team are likely to be involved in redoing the Buffy remaster so I'm happy with the slightly fuzzy 90's look the show has (although Season 1 was especially soft focus at times )


----------



## 8den (Jun 1, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> I downloaded a couple of the 'HD' remastered episodes that were played on the US channel Pivot, it was awful.
> 
> The budget of the show and filming techniques / aspect ratio meant the frame frequently contained crew members and boom mics or script pages, not to mention the whole thing just looked off in terms of brightness.
> 
> Pointless exercise.



I know series 1 was shot on 16mm and I THINK they only started on 35mm  By season 3.


----------



## Reno (Jun 1, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> It would be nice but I honestly don't see how they can do it justice.
> 
> Shedloads of work and the input of David Simon went into remastering The Wire and even then several scenes are tarnished by the change in framing. None of the original creative team are likely to be involved in redoing the Buffy remaster so I'm happy with the slightly fuzzy 90's look the show has (although Season 1 was especially soft focus at times )


The first couple of Buffy season's will always look crap, but they should start looking good from 4 onwards. They re-framed the first four seasons of The X-Files for 16:9 and while some hard-core fans were up in arms about it, they look fine. At least they were shot in 35mm, unlike Buffy which for the first few seasons at least was shot on 16mm.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 1, 2016)

Reno said:


> The first couple of Buffy season's will always look crap, but they should start looking good from 4 onwards. They re-framed the first four seasons of The X-Files for 16:9 and while some hard-core fans were up in arms about it, they look fine. At least they were shot in 35mm, unlike Buffy which for the first few seasons at least was shot on 16mm.



True, there's a noticeable difference between S1-3 and S4 onwards.

S1 of Buffy is almost 'Charmed' levels of lighting.


----------



## Glitter (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't know much about what you're talking about (and I don't even believe in HD) but even if they made it wonderful and glossy the clothes and haircuts would still be a disaster


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2016)

My parents have an HD TV and it ruins loads of television. 
Its generally ok with modern films but anything older or most TV dramas, it make everything look like Eastenders iyswim? 
The way that British soaps are filmed, it all looks like that. 
Which ruins the magic of older stuff or even modern TV that's set in the past. 

I always keep two copies of the whole lot of Buffy just in case 

1 on the pc and 1 on an external hard drive.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 1, 2016)

Buffy S1 looks like utter shit, no getting around it.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> Buffy S1 looks like utter shit, no getting around it.


It looking shit doesn't bother me. 
In fact I find it comforting/endearing. 
It's the weakest of the lot in story, acting etc but I still love it coz you know it's finding it's feet and what it leads to.


----------



## innit (Jun 1, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Bastards!! But what a high to go out on. Imagine if it had been something like Beer Bad?
> 
> The box sets are worth getting though


I started rewatching from the start of season 2 a few weeks ago, so I have just seen Beer Bad  I'da skipped it if I'd known.

Tbh I'd probably just have started at season 5 if I'd known. Or watched OMWF and tabula rasa over and over.

We don't have a working dvd player atm so box sets would be a slightly odd purchase... and I really want the portability of watching on my ipad (in bed).


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2016)

innit said:


> I started rewatching from the start of season 2 a few weeks ago, so I have just seen Beer Bad  I'da skipped it if I'd known.
> 
> Tbh I'd probably just have started at season 5 if I'd known. Or watched OMWF and tabula rasa over and over.
> 
> We don't have a working dvd player atm so box sets would be a slightly odd purchase... and I really want the portability of watching on my ipad (in bed).


I love Beer Bad


----------



## kittyP (Jun 14, 2016)

Our Internet is down so watching Angel to fill time with something I don't have to concentrate hard on. 
I skipped the first series, even though I loved Doyle,  it's the weakest.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 16, 2016)

kittyP said:


> Our Internet is down so watching Angel to fill time with something I don't have to concentrate hard on.
> I skipped the first series, even though I loved Doyle,  it's the weakest.


In a rare moment of both children being asleep at once I am doing the same


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 16, 2016)

kittyP said:


> It looking shit doesn't bother me.
> In fact I find it comforting/endearing.
> It's the weakest of the lot in story, acting etc but I still love it coz you know it's finding it's feet and what it leads to.



Plus there are many hilarious lines and genuinely creepy moments (invisible girl? Abusive cheermom? Not the effects, but the intent behind them was effectively conveyed IMO).

I also LOVE the tragic outfits/make up/hairdos


----------



## 8den (Jun 16, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Plus there are many hilarious lines and genuinely creepy moments (invisible girl? Abusive cheermom? Not the effects, but the intent behind them was effectively conveyed IMO).
> 
> I also LOVE the tragic outfits/make up/hairdos



My abiding memory of the clothes is wondering how many pairs of dungarees Willow owned...(and in hindsight that goes some way to explain other developments in later seasons)


----------



## Reno (Jun 16, 2016)

8den said:


> My abiding memory of the clothes is wondering how many pairs of dungarees Willow owned...(and in hindsight that goes some way to explain other developments in later seasons)


Willow was my favourite character, but her clothes were horrible. In the pilot she was dressed credibly as a computer geek who didn't care about clothes, but from then on they kept trying to make her into some horrible, 90s teen boho fashion plate. Those hats !


----------



## kittyP (Jul 19, 2016)

Buffy adult colouring book! 

I want it!


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2016)

Hmm, not sure if I should click on that link. When it says 'adult'...


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 19, 2016)

belboid said:


> Hmm, not sure if I should click on that link. When it says 'adult'...



Does. Not. Compute. 

Although having said that,  I've read some pretty awful slash fic


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 27, 2016)

I just watched The Prom. Can I have a hug


----------



## 8den (Oct 21, 2016)

'Avengers' Director Joss Whedon Wants to Make a Star Wars Movie


JOSS WANTS TO MAKE A STAR WARS MOVIE....................


STAR WARS. WHEDON!!!!!!!


the absolute best bit about this great news is there is a subsection of internet that will fucking hate this.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2016)

Juliet Landau aka Martin Landau's daughter. Aka Drusilla 
FOLLOWS ME ON TWITTER!!!!!!!

This is the only safe space for me to freakout about this.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 20, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Does. Not. Compute.
> 
> Although having said that,  I've read some pretty awful slash fic



Nothing could erase the horror that was 'Severus Snape meets the Teletubbies.'


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 13, 2016)

So I was reading on of those "AMAZING FACTS about Buffy" articles earlier. Whilst most of it was known or meh, I was rather, heh, amazed to discover that Nicholas Brendon has a twin brother who was used for filming The Replacement so they didn't have to do split screen either expensively or badly. That's pretty cool 

Slightly confusingly they don't have the same last name so not sure if Brendon is a total stage name or if there's another reason.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 13, 2016)

Nick Brendon's real surname is Schulz, so possibly.

*I've spent too much time on Buffy related forums clearly*


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 13, 2016)

Also, I'm stoned and re-reading this thread from the beginning so apologies if you wonder why a post from 2013 was liked


----------



## kittyP (Dec 13, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So I was reading on of those "AMAZING FACTS about Buffy" articles earlier. Whilst most of it was known or meh, I was rather, heh, amazed to discover that Nicholas Brendon has a twin brother who was used for filming The Replacement so they didn't have to do split screen either expensively or badly. That's pretty cool
> 
> Slightly confusingly they don't have the same last name so not sure if Brendon is a total stage name or if there's another reason.



I did know that but only after a few watches and reading up


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm ready to start Buffy from the beginning again. Plan to start in January  Can't wait


----------



## Glitter (Dec 14, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So I was reading on of those "AMAZING FACTS about Buffy" articles earlier. Whilst most of it was known or meh, I was rather, heh, amazed to discover that Nicholas Brendon has a twin brother who was used for filming The Replacement so they didn't have to do split screen either expensively or badly. That's pretty cool
> 
> Slightly confusingly they don't have the same last name so not sure if Brendon is a total stage name or if there's another reason.



I knew that but I'm fucked if I know which is which


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 14, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I knew that but I'm fucked if I know which is which


I'm guessing they switched them depending on what character was doing the most acting at the time. Assuming bro isn't an actor themselves.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 14, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So I was reading on of those "AMAZING FACTS about Buffy" articles earlier. Whilst most of it was known or meh, I was rather, heh, amazed to discover that Nicholas Brendon has a twin brother who was used for filming The Replacement so they didn't have to do split screen either expensively or badly. That's pretty cool
> 
> Slightly confusingly they don't have the same last name so not sure if Brendon is a total stage name or if there's another reason.


Not Buffy related but an awesome use of a twin The Geek Twins: 5 Mind-blowing Sci-fi Movie Mirror Scenes

"Terminator 2 (1991)
The Shot: In this scene, the Terminator watches in a mirror as Linda Hamilton's character opens his head and removes delicate circuitry. The camera is right in front of the mirror the whole time, but we never see it.
How They Did It: The trick here, once again, is that there is no mirror. What we see is an empty frame with the set, Linda Hamilton, and Arnie on one side. In the foreground, they had an animatronic head of Arnold Schwarzenegger with Linda's twin sister (yes, she has one) copying her. By carefully choreographing their movements, it looked like we saw a mirror and the reflection of the Terminator getting his head examined."


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 3, 2017)

So, next friday (March 10th) will be the *20th anniversary*  of the airing of the pilot episode ("Welcome to the Hellmouth", not the original pilot with a different Willow).

Possibility of some retrospective stuff coming out? Although I imagine we've probably covered every detail of the show in this thread


----------



## kabbes (Mar 3, 2017)

I've been rewatching series 5.  Glory is so, so good.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 3, 2017)

kabbes said:


> I've been rewatching series 5.  Glory is so, so good.



She's amazing, my favourite big bad by far.

ION anyone on Twitter needs to follow @BadBuffyOutfits


----------



## kabbes (Mar 3, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> She's amazing, my favourite big bad by far.


I certainly can't think of a better big bad entrance than when the massive solid door is blown off its hinges and then this small woman in a red dress and high heels is standing there.  Her first confrontation with Buffy is amazing too -- so much power mitigated by so much chaotic crazy, resulting in her destroying her own floor by stamping in a tantrum. 

"I just want you to know -- this whole "beat you to death" thing I'm doing is valuable time out of my life that I'm never going to get back"


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 3, 2017)

Her minions were my favourite henchmen in the entire show -

"Oh, Most Sweaty-Naughty-Feelings-Causing One!"
"We will bring you Bob Barker! We will bring you the limp and beaten body of Bob Barker"


----------



## kabbes (Mar 3, 2017)

What I appreciate even more the 6th time or whatever I'm watching it is how well the plotline of the big bad weaves in and out of all the other storylines without ever dominating them or undermining them.  There's a reason for almost everything in that 5th series, although it's hardly ever apparent when it first happens.  It's masterful storytelling, it really is.  You couldn't really change one thing out of any episode.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 3, 2017)

Buffy is now no longer on UK Netflix - I don't know how long it's not been on UK Netflix as I got out of the habit of watching it when I got to series 5 or 6 and now I'm ready to kick start my watching again the bastards have taken it off (unless of course it never was on UK Netflix and I was only able to watch it using SmartFlix - if so it's double bastards to Netflix for taking down SmartFlix)


----------



## kabbes (Mar 3, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Buffy is now no longer on UK Netflix - I don't know how long it's not been on UK Netflix as I got out of the habit of watching it when I got to series 5 or 6 and now I'm ready to kick start my watching again the bastards have taken it off (unless of course it never was on UK Netflix and I was only able to watch it using SmartFlix - if so it's double bastards to Netflix for taking down SmartFlix)


There's always pirate bay...


----------



## iona (Mar 3, 2017)

It was definitely on UK Netflix because I only had that but I'm sure they took it off around a year ago, maybe more.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 3, 2017)

iona said:


> . . . I'm sure they took it off around a year ago, maybe more.



A YEAR AGO . . . FUCK OFF!!1111!!11! Really 

That damned rock 'n' roll music is too loud as well and don't get me on the children they have dressed up as policemen, barely old enough to shave some of 'em


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 13, 2017)

Loads of articles written in the past few days, but the one with Joss Whedon is good value - 

'Buffy' at 20: Joss Whedon Talks TV Today, Reboot Fatigue and the Trouble With Binging


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 13, 2017)

SciFi channel had special marathons of Spike-related eps  on Saturday and Angel-related ones on Sunday. So guess which one I went for ... and cripes, looking back some of that stuff was darrrrrrk and adult for a pastel-hued young person's mass-market entertainment.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2017)

The Guardian has much form for making me angry beyond words but today it has taken the biscuit 

When good TV goes bad: how Buffy the Vampire Slayer started to suck


----------



## Mordi (Mar 27, 2017)

JTG said:


> The Guardian has much form for making me angry beyond words but today it has taken the biscuit
> 
> When good TV goes bad: how Buffy the Vampire Slayer started to suck



Yeah, that annoyed me too. It's clear that the rot set in at Season 5.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 27, 2017)

Mordi said:


> Yeah, that annoyed me too. It's clear that the rot set in at Season 5.



So, so wrong



kabbes said:


> What I appreciate even more the 6th time or whatever I'm watching it is how well the plotline of the big bad weaves in and out of all the other storylines without ever dominating them or undermining them.  There's a reason for almost everything in that 5th series, although it's hardly ever apparent when it first happens.  It's masterful storytelling, it really is.  You couldn't really change one thing out of any episode.



Season 5 is the pinnacle of TV writing


----------



## kabbes (Mar 29, 2017)

So I've just reached The Body, but I don't think I can watch it right now.  It needs its own space.

Because The Body is such an amazing episode, I think we forget how good the episode before is -- I Was Made To Love You.  The one with April, the girlfriend-robot.  The series has been timed perfectly so that Buffy is going through an identity crisis, with the guy she loves having left and the one she hates thinking he loves her.  She thinks it's because of _her_ -- that she wasn't a "good enough girlfriend", and that she somehow encourages bad behaviour.  Then along comes this robot that is designed from the ground up to be the perfect girlfriend for her maker... and he has rejected her anyway.  And so Buffy comes to see that life is about being comfortable with yourself, not living for others.  It's such a perfect little parable.  And so sad too in its own right.

The fact that the audience doesn't realise that the episode is _also_ setting up a key way in which Buffy will end up beating Glory (via the Buffybot) is the icing on the cake.  Like I said -- there's a reason for everything in every episode in series 5.


----------



## 8den (Mar 29, 2017)

How tragic is it that I was totally thrown by this photo for five minutes. Why? Because Joyce is dead.....


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 29, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Reunion / photoshoot / interviews with the majority of the cast from Entertainment Weekly for the 20th anniversary. 

Bit light but entertaining to see them all together. 

Crucially missing Eliza Dushku though


----------



## kittyP (Mar 30, 2017)

8den said:


> How tragic is it that I was totally thrown by this photo for five minutes. Why? Because Joyce is dead.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 103158



I instantly started crying when I saw the that


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2017)

Where's Giles ffs?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 30, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Where's Giles ffs?



Too busy being a 'proper actor' I suppose.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 30, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Where's Giles ffs?



Performing in a play here apparently, he sent flowers though.


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Where's Giles ffs?


He went back to England


----------



## 8den (Mar 30, 2017)

JTG said:


> He went back to England


clearly Brexit's fault.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm going to see a play tonight with my parents and it has Giles in it. 
It's a small theatre and we're in the front row! 
I am worried about containing myself


----------



## innit (Jun 20, 2017)

Once more with feeling starting on syfy+1 RIGHT NOW.


----------



## innit (Jun 20, 2017)

And I'm home to record it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 20, 2017)

Ooh, is that on normal freeview?


----------



## innit (Jun 20, 2017)

Not sure, we currently have evil empire although about to switch.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 23, 2017)

Unexpected Buffy bonus! I got let off work early and am now eating my lunch in front of a Syfy S6 double bill.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 23, 2017)

innit said:


> Once more with feeling starting on syfy+1 RIGHT NOW.



After I bought the soundtrack album I was told never to go into a record shop without an accompanying responsible adult. Which is a bit harsh.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 23, 2017)

dylanredefined said:


> After I bought the soundtrack album I was told never to go into a record shop without an accompanying responsible adult. Which is a bit harsh.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2017)

Just back from a wedding party, Something Blue seems a most appropriate episode to watch


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 25, 2017)

I went to the out of hours doctor today. I have swimmers' ear! It sucks, but...Andrew <3


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 25, 2017)

I might start a full rewatch.  

For context, i only watched it first time around a few years ago.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 26, 2017)

I definitely need a full rewatch.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> I definitely need a full rewatch.


I rewatched series 5 and 6 recently.  It reminded me that for all the recent surge in quality drama, still nobody does it as well as Buffy did it.


----------



## 8den (Jul 6, 2017)

Hot Topic have released a Buffy "inspired" clothes line. 

Hot Topic wants you to dress as horribly as Buffy did


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 11, 2017)

I quite like that red coat


----------



## kittyP (Jul 11, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I quite like that red coat



Totally!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2017)

Season 7, Episode 5: Selfless -- the episode that the funny side of Anya being a vengeance demon resolves into what that really means.  It's an amazing episode.  Some of the funniest moments in the whole thing, and also some of the saddest.

I've been rewatching the whole thing and just reached this one, and thought it was worth saying.  This is what you can do when you build a great cast of characters, build years' worth of great stories and have a great cast and writing that can play with all that rich back story.  I wish more television had learnt these lessons in the 15 years or so since it finished.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2017)

From Jim'll Paint It, "Buffy the Umpire Slayer ruining a cricket match".


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 15, 2017)

My son asked me what negative space was. I was able to answer him thanks to Buffy


----------



## kittyP (Aug 29, 2017)

Just watched OMWF twice in a row #feelingemotional  
I always forget that Tabula Rasa is directly after and how great it is


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 30, 2017)

kittyP said:


> Just watched OMWF twice in a row #feelingemotional
> I always forget that Tabula Rasa is directly after and how great it is


I always remember that great synchronicity - two of my favourite episodes. 

 There are another couple of really strong back to back episodes (not related to each other/double parter) as well which I always go "oh yeah!" when I get to them but can never remember what they are.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 30, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I always remember that great synchronicity - two of my favourite episodes.
> 
> There are another couple of really strong back to back episodes (not related to each other/double parter) as well which I always go "oh yeah!" when I get to them but can never remember what they are.


"I Was Made To Love You" followed by "The Body"?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 28, 2018)

Just to make everyone feel old, yesterday was exactly 17 years to the date since 'The Body' first aired.

"Mommy?"


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 28, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Just to make everyone feel old, yesterday was exactly 17 years to the date since 'The Body' first aired.
> 
> "Mommy?"



Watched that one exactly _once_.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2018)

Well, well

Buffy the Vampire Slayer to get TV reboot


----------



## kittyP (Jul 21, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, well
> 
> Buffy the Vampire Slayer to get TV reboot



Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Glitter (Jul 21, 2018)

‘Hey, we made something brilliant and amazing. I know, let’s fuck with it’

Dickheads.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2018)

Glitter said:


> ‘Hey, we made something brilliant and amazing. I know, let’s fuck with it’
> 
> Dickheads.



Not against all remakes,some can outdo the original - BSG, for example but Buffy is a hard one to top...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 21, 2018)

I couldn't watch it in case it's awful, or if it's great

Buffy been and gone


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 21, 2018)

They're making the (shit) film into a series rather than remaking the series. Have I understood that right? Whedon has wanted to put that right for a long time afaik


----------



## Glitter (Jul 21, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> They're making the (shit) film into a series rather than remaking the series. Have I understood that right? Whedon has wanted to put that right for a long time afaik



Wasn’t the original Buffy the series of the shit film though?


----------



## Chz (Jul 21, 2018)

The concept is able to be played several different ways. I withhold judgement until I know more. Certainly an attempt to recreate the series would not be met too warmly, but it doesn't have to be like that at all.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 21, 2018)

If it's not a film of the Fray comic book I'm not interested.


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2018)

But the cast would be far too old to be school students now.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 21, 2018)

Glitter said:


> Wasn’t the original Buffy the series of the shit film though?


I thought the series picked up where the film finished. I have no idea, I've never seen it


----------



## kabbes (Jul 21, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> I thought the series picked up where the film finished. I have no idea, I've never seen it


It does exactly that.  Buffy has had to move schools because of the events of the first film.

A new series might even be good, but it won’t be Buffy.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 21, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> I thought the series picked up where the film finished. I have no idea, I've never seen it



I started it. I didn’t get very far.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 21, 2018)

I actually saw the film before the series.  I saw it on VHS when my sister hired it from the video store.  And now I have lost all the Millenials.

The series was still a twinkle in Whedon’s eye.   You didn’t really get tv series spin offs back then, so it came as a surprise.


----------



## iona (Jul 21, 2018)

I saw the film at some point in my teens, having grown up watching the TV series with no idea that there even was a film or how it related to the series.

It was _awful_ 

Not sure how I feel about a new series.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 21, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, well
> 
> Buffy the Vampire Slayer to get TV reboot



NO


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 21, 2018)

iona said:


> I saw the film at some point in my teens, having grown up watching the TV series with no idea that there even was a film or how it related to the series.
> 
> It was _awful_
> 
> Not sure how I feel about a new series.


If I'd seen the film first, there's no way I would have watched the series.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 22, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> If I'd seen the film first, there's no way I would have watched the series.


I wasn’t exactly excited by the prospect but you have to remember that there was shit-all on telly at the time and even less aimed at my demographic.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 22, 2018)

Are they going to have a new actress playing Buffy?  Or just a new lead, who is a slayer, but isn't called Buffy?  Or a new slayer who is called Buffy, but is a different person from THE Buffy?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 22, 2018)

Buffy: TNG would be a better idea, scope for a new story and some cameos.

Rebooting is just pointless.

More interested in Whedon's just announced series with HBO _The Nevers_, be interested to see what he does with no network restrictions or studio edicts - Joss Whedon Sci-Fi Drama Ordered Straight to Series at HBO


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 22, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Buffy: TNG would be a better idea, scope for a new story and some cameos.
> 
> Rebooting is just pointless.


Is right.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Buffy: TNG would be a better idea, scope for a new story and some cameos.
> 
> Rebooting is just pointless.
> 
> More interested in Whedon's just announced series with HBO _The Nevers_, be interested to see what he does with no network restrictions or studio edicts - Joss Whedon Sci-Fi Drama Ordered Straight to Series at HBO



Good point. There's been slayers throught history, so a new one would make more sense.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 22, 2018)

Except future slayers are every potential (every girl who might be a slayer will be etc), and we all remember how appalling potentials are. I like the idea of past slayers with lots of sexy Spike cameos


----------



## scifisam (Jul 22, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Except future slayers are every potential (every girl who might be a slayer will be etc), and we all remember how appalling potentials are. I like the idea of past slayers with lots of sexy Spike cameos



They could do a whole mini-series of them, like when they showed Principal Wood's mum kicking arse in a kick-arse afro.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 22, 2018)

The next generation has tonnes of slayers at once.  You can do that series but it wouldn’t be “the vampire slayer”


----------



## scifisam (Jul 22, 2018)

kabbes said:


> The next generation has tonnes of slayers at once.  You can do that series but it wouldn’t be “the vampire slayer”



You could though. Someone - Giles or grown-up Willow or someone new - does some magic to revert the slayer power back to one person, or possibly a group of people. They do this because they've seen the havoc the hundreds of slayers thing causes (this is somewhat addressed in the couple of "season whatever" graphic novels I've read). 

It would certainly work a lot better than an actual reboot.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 22, 2018)

scifisam said:


> You could though. Someone - Giles or grown-up Willow or someone new - does some magic to revert the slayer power back to one person, or possibly a group of people. They do this because they've seen the havoc the hundreds of slayers thing causes (this is somewhat addressed in the couple of "season whatever" graphic novels I've read).
> 
> It would certainly work a lot better than an actual reboot.



Opening voiceover "A wizard did it". Or play into it with the first big bad who has wiped out all the other potentials leaving just one who has been hidden from the world by her hyper protective dad who named her after a girl he once knew. When they're discovered he's sliced up and she's sent to live with her estranged mother/ adoptive parents and has to deal with being a slayer and being thrown into a load of mean girls shit she isn't prepared for. No need for a  full fucking reboot.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 22, 2018)

CNT36 said:


> Opening voiceover "A wizard did it". Or play into it with the first big bad who has wiped out all the other potentials leaving just one who has been hidden from the world by her hyper protective dad who named her after a girl he once knew. When they're discovered he's sliced up and she's sent to live with her estranged mother/ adoptive parents and has to deal with being a slayer and being thrown into a load of mean girls shit she isn't prepared for. No need for a  full fucking reboot.



ANYTHING other than a reboot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Not against all remakes,some can outdo the original - BSG, for example but Buffy is a hard one to top...



Difference is the original BSG was bobbins.


----------



## Reno (Aug 5, 2018)

It’s a sequel rather than a remake, which could be pretty cool and leaves the door open for original characters to return.

It looks like the Buffy revival will focus on a new Slayer


----------



## scifisam (Aug 5, 2018)

Reno said:


> It’s a sequel rather than a remake, which could be pretty cool and leaves the door open for original characters to return.
> 
> It looks like the Buffy revival will focus on a new Slayer



It would be nice if they'd directly say it's not a reboot, though. I'd happily give a sequel a try.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 5, 2018)

I'd probably at least give a sequel or prequel a go but I would _definitely _not watch a reboot.  Sacrilege.


----------



## Reno (Aug 5, 2018)

scifisam said:


> It would be nice if they'd directly say it's not a reboot, though. I'd happily give a sequel a try.


Reboot is just the catch-all marketing term now for selling something old as new again.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 5, 2018)

Anthony Head is in The Archers at the moment


----------



## scifisam (Aug 5, 2018)

Reno said:


> Reboot is just the catch-all marketing term now for selling something old as new again.



It has a specific meaning though. Sequels aren't reboots.


----------



## Reno (Aug 5, 2018)

scifisam said:


> It has a specific meaning though. Sequels aren't reboots.


It does, but nobody uses it in the right way anymore. Now everything that gets revived gets referred to as a reboot. It’s the cool media term, remake and sequel are considered not as sexy. It’s lazy journalism which parrots what the publicity puts out.

In any case, the new Buffy as planned now, takes place in the original Buffyverse and centers on the current Slayer. That makes it a sequel to the original.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2018)

I couldn't sleep (again) so I got up and am watching Checkpoint


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 23, 2018)

scifisam said:


> It has a specific meaning though. Sequels aren't reboots.



Except Casino Royale which was a sequel, a reboot _and _a remake


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Except Casino Royale which was a sequel, a reboot _and _a remake


And a prequel.


----------



## spirals (Nov 24, 2018)

The whole of Buffy and Angel is back on amazon video, I'm up to season 3 of Buffy already!


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2018)

Just did a couple. Blood Ties, from season five, where everyone discovers who Dawn is. 

Then episode 617, the best of all 142. 

No gods or monsters ... just three pathetic little men who like playing with toys.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 13, 2019)

Me: watching double meat palace
9 year old: oooh is this Buffy?
Me: yes! Wanna go back and watch s1e1? *been waiting for this day since i spawned*
9yo: blah blah blah
Me: SHUT UP THIS IS MUMMY'S RELIGION 
Buffy: kills her first vamp 
9yo: OMG *dog's name* get out the way im watching mama's religion 
Me: told you so


----------



## scifisam (Jul 13, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Me: watching double meat palace
> 9 year old: oooh is this Buffy?
> Me: yes! Wanna go back and watch s1e1? *been waiting for this day since i spawned*
> 9yo: blah blah blah
> ...



I remember introducing J to Buffy at around the same age. 

Put off the college seasons till puberty, though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 13, 2019)

Thread is over SIX YEARS OLD!


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 13, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Thread is over SIX YEARS OLD!


And sixty pages  <3


----------



## kittyP (Jul 14, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Me: watching double meat palace
> 9 year old: oooh is this Buffy?
> Me: yes! Wanna go back and watch s1e1? *been waiting for this day since i spawned*
> 9yo: blah blah blah
> ...



 love love love love xxx


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 14, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Me: watching double meat palace
> 9 year old: oooh is this Buffy?
> Me: yes! Wanna go back and watch s1e1? *been waiting for this day since i spawned*
> 9yo: blah blah blah
> ...


Still waiting here, mine isn't capable of shutting up for long enough yet


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 20, 2019)

It's a clean clown! I have my own fun. 

 season 2 Willow <3


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 4, 2019)

Just started watching S1 with my boy    He loves it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 6, 2019)

Now onto S2 - just watched Halloween. The boy has not been such a fan of the straight up vampire episodes, so I was delighted when he said "oh, looks like it's another vampire episode  still, maybe Spike will be in it "


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2020)

I am randomly feeling the need for Once More With Feeling

Fortunately, I am at home.


----------



## The Octagon (May 7, 2020)

Older and Far Away seems appropriate at the moment too (though not a great episode)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I am randomly feeling the need for Once More With Feeling
> 
> Fortunately, I am at home.


I am no Buffy fan, but Ive been known to do once more with feeling three times in a row.. .  . alcohol is usually involved.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2020)

... and done.

Once again, I am left feeling it might be the best thing ever made.  The perfect piece of entertainment!  So funny and poignant, great songs and it even makes perfect sense why the plot is being advanced entirely in musical numbers.

I want the feeling back!


----------



## Glitter (May 7, 2020)

It is amazing but I think the most perfect piece of television is The Body.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2020)

Glitter said:


> It is amazing but I think the most perfect piece of television is The Body.


You’re right.  The only piece of television that beats the second best Buffy episode is the best Buffy episode


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2020)

It also made me sad that things have to end and we all have to get old.  But I think that’s just the mood I’m in.


----------



## Reno (May 7, 2020)

It's still "Hush" for me. It's the episode which made me a convert, after having watched a few Buffy episodes and not getting it.


----------



## kittyP (May 8, 2020)

Reno said:


> It's still "Hush" for me. It's the episode which made me a convert, after having watched a few Buffy episodes and not getting it.


----------



## CNT36 (May 8, 2020)

I guess the remakasequelboot is off?


----------



## Reno (May 8, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> I guess the remakasequelboot is off?


No news in a couple of years. It was to be a straight continuation with new lead characters, which would have left the door open for the original characters to make appearances. Would have loved to see that. Josh Whedon seems to be working on something else now. He appears to have kept a low profile since the Justice League movie/debacle.


----------



## kabbes (May 8, 2020)

Interesting question: what do you call a continuation?  It’s not Buffy any more but calling it something else destroys the IP benefit.


----------



## belboid (May 8, 2020)

Taggart?


----------



## Reno (May 8, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Interesting question: what do you call a continuation?  It’s not Buffy any more but calling it something else destroys the IP benefit.


It was to take place in the same universe, just in the present with a new slayer, so call it a sequel or a spin-off if you like. I'm not sure it would have had Buffy in the title. They did the same with Dallas.


----------



## CNT36 (May 8, 2020)

Reno said:


> It was to take place in the same universe, just in the present with a new slayer, so call it a sequel or a spin-off if you like. I'm not sure it would have had Buffy in the title. They did the same with Dallas.


Buffy's third cousin the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Reno (May 8, 2020)

Buffy: The Next Generation


----------



## CNT36 (May 8, 2020)

Reno said:


> Buffy: The Next Generation


Buffy: Deep Stake Nine.


----------



## The Octagon (May 8, 2020)

Slayer Chronicles or something like that I imagine.


----------



## The Octagon (May 8, 2020)

Reno said:


> Josh Whedon seems to be working on something else now. He appears to have kept a low profile since the Justice League movie/debacle.



_The Nevers_ sounds interesting but very much in his safe wheelhouse (from that Wiki - "an epic science fiction drama about a gang of Victorian women who find themselves with unusual abilities, relentless enemies, and a mission that might change the world"), being on HBO and a period piece might force him to stretch himself a little though.


----------



## belboid (Jun 20, 2020)

She’s the descendent of a toaster.


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2020)

I think I was a late-comer back when BBC2 first screened it, so I'm working may way through from the start on C4.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 20, 2020)

I’ve been rewatching on Amazon Prime (which predated its C4 showing).  I’d forgotten actually that the first two series are definitely warming up, not the finished article.


----------



## Reno (Jun 20, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I’ve been rewatching on Amazon Prime (which predated its C4 showing).  I’d forgotten actually that the first two series are definitely warming up, not the finished article.


I thought it got going by season 2. Season 1 is the reason I gave up on Buffy after a few episodes and then I didn't get back to it for a few years.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 20, 2020)

Season 2 has some great episodes but it still looks a bit amateurish compared to 3 and beyond.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 20, 2020)

Haven't watched the E4 showings, but based on the adverts, it's the botched remaster isn't it?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 20, 2020)

The Octagon said:


> Haven't watched the E4 showings, but based on the adverts, it's the botched remaster isn't it?



Oh I don't know. How? 
Tbh after my PC died before Christmas, I downloaded a new full lot of the series and they are not the same, there are bits missing (and bloody in-episode ads on some). 
The bit's missing was most noticeable on OMWF because it really sticks out when it is part of a song. 

And sorry, I know torrenting is not great for the arts but I have bought the full lot twice since it first aired, once on VHS and once on DVD and I am not paying for it again


----------



## Chz (Jun 20, 2020)

I hadn't heard about the remasters before and just looked it up...

Holy hell is that bad!!!


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Oh I don't know. How?
> Tbh after my PC died before Christmas, I downloaded a new full lot of the series and they are not the same, there are bits missing (and bloody in-episode ads on some).
> The bit's missing was most noticeable on OMWF because it really sticks out when it is part of a song.



Yes, the ad-editing is crap, as it is on their episodes of Seinfeld. I'm guessing that these versions have fewer ads than the American originals, and they've done a half-arsed job in inserting their own.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 21, 2020)

I didn't know about that botched remastering, so thanks for that.  Now I'm thinking that a big part of why I have thought the first two seasons look amateurish is because of the amateurish remastering rather than being part of the original.


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2020)

So we’ve been rewatching series 6.  Mine n mrsb’s first Christmas, I bought her 6&7 on vhs.  We upgraded a few years ago but had never actually played them. After reading some of the recent posts on the remastered versions I was worried, but thankfully they’re fine.  

Tonight we watched episode six.  We were gonna stop there, but... it’s the episode before episode seven, so what could we do?

It really is all but perfect isn’t it? You couldn’t have all those revelations in another episode without it seeming ridiculous.  The introduction of everyone’s themes.  The way they make use of the ones who can sing and who can’t (buffy excepted, no choice there).  The way you go ‘oh god, dawn cant sing’ and then...   Magnificent.  

Minute for minute it’s fit as many great lines as Casablanca and is as good a guide to making a musical as that is to classic film making.  

They got the mustard out.


----------



## belboid (Jul 8, 2020)

After a disastrous nights camping (60mph winds destroying three tents!) we lay on a sofa and could do nothing but watch another seven episodes.  Which was great.  Except it meant next up was The Wedding.  

Xander is such a fucking dick! Everything that happens hereafter is his fault.  

Of course, I’m really so excited because the next episode is the bestest ever.


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2020)

OK, I'm working my way through the first series at the moment. I watched the one where a demon possesses the nascent internet and, amongst others, Willow. Giles is very sceptical about technology, and at one prescient point predicts that it'll make us a lot less sociable.


----------



## belboid (Jul 11, 2020)

They got the mustard out.  

Again.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 23, 2020)

Well it’s taken me 20 years but I’ve finally found something in Buffy that doesn’t make sense.  At the end of the episode where we get introduced to Anyanka, Giles destroys her amulet to undo her wish.  But if that works, it must surely undo ALL her wishes — why would it just be the last one reset to the moment she made that last wish come true?

And then you have the usual time travel paradoxes:
(A) all of history would be different because for hundreds of years, different people would be in different places doing different things
(B) even ignoring A, Anyanka specifically wouldn’t be in Sunnydale (since she has no powers), so wouldn’t meet Xander and the rest of the episodes wouldn’t play out as they do
(C) even ignoring A and B, Anyanka’s old boyfriend wouldn’t be a troll, so that whole storyline wouldn’t make sense.

I need my magical demon-making-wishes-come-true and creating-alternate-timelines stories to be logically accurate, dammit!


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Well it’s taken me 20 years but I’ve finally found something in Buffy that doesn’t make sense.  At the end of the episode where we get introduced to Anyanka, Giles destroys her amulet to undo her wish.  But if that works, it must surely undo ALL her wishes — why would it just be the last one reset to the moment she made that last wish come true?
> 
> And then you have the usual time travel paradoxes:
> (A) all of history would be different because for hundreds of years, different people would be in different places doing different things
> ...



Why must it undo all her wishes? Maybe that is just not how it works...


----------



## kabbes (Jul 23, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Why must it undo all her wishes? Maybe that is just not how it works...


Bit weird, though, that smashing the source of her power undoes precisely one wish.

And lucky, if so, that she hadn’t granted another wish in the meantime.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Well it’s taken me 20 years but I’ve finally found something in Buffy that doesn’t make sense.  At the end of the episode where we get introduced to Anyanka, Giles destroys her amulet to undo her wish.  But if that works, it must surely undo ALL her wishes — why would it just be the last one reset to the moment she made that last wish come true?
> 
> And then you have the usual time travel paradoxes:
> (A) all of history would be different because for hundreds of years, different people would be in different places doing different things
> ...


Doesn't a lad she turned into a troll turn up later on? 

E4 have switched to two episodes a night now. I watched a little last night. I had forgotten how good the mayor was


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Bit weird, though, that smashing the source of her power undoes precisely one wish.



I would have thought that it was because that was the wish universe they were in at the time.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Doesn't a lad she turned into a troll turn up later on?



I think that was her husband from when she first became a vengeance demon back a millennia or so ago. 
He got pulled through time/space/universes because of a hammer, I think.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 23, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Doesn't a lad she turned into a troll turn up later on?


See option C in the post you quoted.. 

And yes, the mayor is just great.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> See option C in the post you quoted..
> 
> And yes, the mayor is just great.



Why wouldn't he be a troll if only the final wish was reversed?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2020)

Also, ffs kabbes suspend your disbelief


----------



## kabbes (Jul 23, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Why wouldn't he be a troll if only the final wish was reversed?


I don’t buy the premise that it makes sense for only the final wish to be reversed.  Yes, they were in the post-wish universe, but that was still also the universe of all the other wishes too.  On top of that, Anya lost her powers back in the original universe as well as the wish one.  She lost ALL her powers.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 23, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Also, ffs kabbes suspend your disbelief


Hey, it’s taken me 20 years of watching and rewatching to find a weak point...


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I don’t buy the premise that it makes sense for only the final wish to be reversed.  Yes, they were in the post-wish universe, but that was still also the universe of all the other wishes too.  On top of that, Anya lost her powers back in the original universe as well as the wish one.  She lost ALL her powers.


A wizard did it.

Or The Hellmouth. It exerts a force that drags certain people towards it. It is the reason that Buffy is always within spitting distance of numerous threats to the world. She didn't end up there by chance. It took a wish aimed at Buffy to get her away and she still turns up. All of the main cast are still knocking about in the new reality. After the point the old reality appears to be restored events are mentioned that we haven't seen and many you'd think significant never mentioned again. Spike's sire changes for example. Any changes outside of that main group wouldn't be apparent either. .


----------



## scifisam (Jul 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I don’t buy the premise that it makes sense for only the final wish to be reversed.  Yes, they were in the post-wish universe, but that was still also the universe of all the other wishes too.  On top of that, Anya lost her powers back in the original universe as well as the wish one.  She lost ALL her powers.



I'd say it's logical that a magical amulet can be made so that it makes the bearer into a vengeance demon, but if it's destroyed in some way, only the most recent wish is undone. It would have been made by some sort of sentient being, after all, it's not just something that grew naturally.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 23, 2020)

So to be clear, nobody but me thinks this doesn’t make sense?


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> So to be clear, nobody but me thinks this doesn’t make sense?


It doesn't. Just trying to find a get out.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> So to be clear, nobody but me thinks this doesn’t make sense?



It makes sense but all I can see is this


----------



## scifisam (Jul 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> So to be clear, nobody but me thinks this doesn’t make sense?



Nobody will after they've read my awesome takedown of it. _buffs nails_


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 23, 2020)

That episode is on tonight. Instead of an early night I'll be taking notes. The one before was a favourite of a mate and I when we were teenagers. Spike at his best.


----------



## Almor (Jul 23, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I don’t buy the premise that it makes sense for only the final wish to be reversed.  Yes, they were in the post-wish universe, but that was still also the universe of all the other wishes too.  On top of that, Anya lost her powers back in the original universe as well as the wish one.  She lost ALL her powers.



Would it be something to do with some demon stuff being based on contracts?
I have a vague idea that the other vengeance demon storylines hint at that.
So, the smashing of the amulet annuls the wish contract that the person breaking the amulet wants annulled.
😕


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2020)

We have continued on season 6 and had the utter delight of seeing the magnificent Normal Again again.  A postmodern tease of an episode that is either meaningless or makes a mockery of the whole premise of the show.  But it’s fucking great.  

And then continued till ‘bored now.’ Which is excellent storytelling.  I never got the death of Tara being appalling and wrong thing.  Amber Benson may have been mistreated as an actor, but her death in series makes perfect dramatic sense, even if the trajectory is more ludicrous than JFK.  

There are two episodes left but only had time for one, so had to go with The Wish. Spookily, willow has just appeared and her first words are ‘bored now’ !

I’ll be back soon to tell kabbes why he is wrong.  The Bronze is currently playing much better music than normal.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 24, 2020)

Well there are two necklaces I think. The one around Anya's neck that Giles smashes and the one Cordelia around hers that has Anya's symbol on it.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 24, 2020)

If you are interested to know what about the show still doesn't add up for me, its Xander leaving Anya at the alter. 
I know he's a doofus and a little boy most of the time but a. I don't buy that he'd belive the "I'm you from the future" things, he's been around the Sunnydale block too much for that and b. I think if he was that much of a coward he'd marry Anya and then either be miserable or tell her rather than running away from the wedding.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 24, 2020)

Am watching The Wish now on 4+1, even though I have them all on my pc at home, but I'm at my parents so adverts it is


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Well there are two necklaces I think. The one around Anya's neck that Giles smashes and the one Cordelia around hers that has Anya's symbol on it.


There are.  Cordelia’s disappears with her, but presumably Anya’s regenerates when she returns to... home.  

Giles does explicitly say “one must destroy her powercenter. This should reverse all the wishes she has granted, rendering her mortal and powerless again.”

Of course Giles has been known to be wrong.  

What other wishes do we actually know were granted? Anya does say that the effects of this one are much bigger than normal.  Boils on penises are mentioned at some point.   Of course it is implied she started the Russian revolution, but only the 1905 one, so no great loss.  But that’s not till season 7 so we’re not there yet.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 24, 2020)

belboid said:


> There are.  Cordelia’s disappears with her, but presumably Anya’s regenerates when she returns to... home.
> 
> Giles does explicitly say “one must destroy her powercenter. This should reverse all the wishes she has granted, rendering her mortal and powerless again.”
> 
> ...


Yes maybe all normal rules are off because of, you, know, the hellmouth.


----------



## Almor (Jul 24, 2020)

belboid said:


> There are.  Cordelia’s disappears with her, but presumably Anya’s regenerates when she returns to... home.
> 
> Giles does explicitly say “one must destroy her powercenter. This should reverse all the wishes she has granted, rendering her mortal and powerless again.”
> 
> ...



Fair point about the all the wishes being reversed

Troll boyfriend wasn't a wish, it was the spell that got her offered the vengeance demon thing, and the Russian revolution was with another vengeance demon, so maybe that stands 😕


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2020)

Even if the other wishes being reversed don’t themselves change history (which I seriously doubt), it still leaves the fact that c. 2000, Anya would not be a vengeance demon since she has no powers, which means she wouldn’t be in Sunnydale to grant Cordelia’s wish.  So she wouldn’t meet Xander at all.

Xander didn’t leave Anya at the alter because he actually believed he’d truly met his future self, by the way.  It was because he had doubts anyway and having seen the nightmare future vision, he believed it really could end up that way.  Xander’s fucking about with first Cordelia and then Anya sure does cause a lot of chaos so who knows, maybe he had a point.

I agree that Tara had to die when she did.  It made for an amazing plotline.  And the fact that three incels ended up being amongst the worst the Scoobies had to deal with has a poignant resonance that fits with the whole “the real world is the big bad” theme.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Even if the other wishes being reversed don’t themselves change history (which I seriously doubt), it still leaves the fact that c. 2000, Anya would not be a vengeance demon since she has no powers, which means she wouldn’t be in Sunnydale to grant Cordelia’s wish.  So she wouldn’t meet Xander at all.


No, no, no, no, no.  The text is quite specific, it will reverse her spells and leave her trapped in the present.  She isn’t transported back to when she was a vengeance demon (I was going to abbreviate that initially, but decided against it) she’s just stuck here now.  D’Hoffryn is (spoiler, sorry) quite specific about it, he is the one who is pulling all the chains.  




> I agree that Tara had to die when she did.  It made for an amazing plotline.  And the fact that three incels ended up being amongst the worst the Scoobies had to deal with has a poignant resonance that fits with the whole “the real world is the big bad” theme.


Yes, yes, yes, yes , yes.  And this is why Normal Again is the best episode, it explains all this brilliantly.  Having had to justify being a middle aged man watching teen girls kick arse I had already used this basic rationalisation as to why the series is great and it’s not just about watching buffy in tight leather pants (thankfully, my questioners never knew about Faith). Seeing an episode that explicitly justified my rationale was marvellous, positively jump for joy material.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2020)

Which “present” is she left trapped in though?  The necklace was destroyed the day after she granted Cordelia’s wish, yet it all returned to her at the point she was trying to grant it.

Why does this magical universe not make perfect logical sense?


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2020)

That makes sense to me. If she is to be trapped in the present it makes sense that it follows the most recent wish.  Where else would she go?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm watching for the first time.  Doesn't the sudden appearance of a sister who lives in the same house as buffy and her mum maybe lack a little bit of sense?

While I realise this is chronologically incorrect,  from my viewpoint buffy is a teen angsty rip off version of Grimm. #controversial


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2020)

It makes no sense whatsoever.  It is (as noted in Normal Again) ludicrous and infuriating.  

Until you realise it’s brilliant.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2020)

my first angry directed at me.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2020)

That’s right, it should make no sense.  And yet nobody notices.  Intriguing, huh...


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2020)

belboid said:


> That makes sense to me. If she is to be trapped in the present it makes sense that it follows the most recent wish.  Where else would she go?


So why has she gone back in time by a day?


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2020)

My bug bear (but I maintain my suspended disbelief even though it irritates me) is the inconsistency with the Spike/Dru/Angel/Darla back story. It's implied that both angel and dru are spike's sire at different points. Plus how many times does Darla have to die? The final final dusting was BADASS though. Such a shame Connor turned out so shit  and the accents need to die in a fire.

But i still love it and quimcunx is wrong


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 24, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> I'm watching for the first time.  Doesn't the sudden appearance of a sister who lives in the same house as buffy and her mum maybe lack a little bit of sense?
> 
> While I realise this is chronologically incorrect,  from my viewpoint buffy is a teen angsty rip off version of Grimm. #controversial


This again. If you'd paid attention you'd know exactly who she is.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> My bug bear (but I maintain my suspended disbelief even though it irritates me) is the inconsistency with the Spike/Dru/Angel/Darla back story. It's implied that both angel and dru are spike's sire at different points. Plus how many times does Darla have to die? The final final dusting was BADASS though. Such a shame Connor turned out so shit  and the accents need to die in a fire.


Its not inconsistent it's down to Giles fucking history up in the wish.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 24, 2020)

Connor is so shit.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2020)

Biddlybee said:


> Connor is so shit.


Him and the weirdness with Cordelia actually stop me rewatching Angel as casually as i dip into Buffy.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> This again. If you'd paid attention you'd know exactly who she is.



Oh good lord I cant be doing with paying attention.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Oh good lord I cant be doing with paying attention.


This might not be the thread for you


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 24, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Him and the weirdness with Cordelia actually stop me rewatching Angel as casually as i dip into Buffy.


I skip the Connor heavy ones, but haven't rewatched any Angel for a while. Now I want to watch the puppet one, I love that one


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2020)

Biddlybee said:


> I skip the Connor heavy ones, but haven't rewatched any Angel for a while. Now I want to watch the puppet one with, I love that one


If i dip in it's usually for the one with the dance of joy


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2020)

Angel has some of my favourite episodes of the whole Buffyverse.  Series 1 was bobbins though, as was the final series.

ETA actually not the whole final series, just the rushed last few episodes


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 24, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Angel has some of my favourite episodes of the whole Buffyverse.  Series 1 was bobbins though, as was the final series.


Same. It's funnier, darker, more clever...and yet Buffy is still hands down my one true love.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> This might not be the thread for you



Shes seen the spell. 

I swear though I just want to get through it. I've been binging for a couple of weeks. I probably miss about 20% through napping or ineffectual pausing.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 24, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Angel has some of my favourite episodes of the whole Buffyverse.  Series 1 was bobbins though, as was the final series.
> 
> ETA actually not the whole final series, just the rushed last few episodes


Oh it still breaks my heart what happens to Fred and how Wesley is so heart broken.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 24, 2020)

Never watched Angel, maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 24, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Oh it still breaks my heart what happens to Fred and how Wesley is so heart broken.



Fred's fate is possibly the worst of any TV character ever.



Spoiler



When other people in the Buffyverse die, they seem to go to an afterlife - Buffy went to another dimension that was basically heaven. It's not clear if they live forever, or just for their natural lifespan, or just for a while, or if it applies to everyone or just people killed by magical means, but there's somewhere some people go after death and it's heavenly. Fred's soul has been destroyed, something that had never happened to anyone else ever. So one of the nicest, gentlest people in the world, who had a hard fucking life, won't even get to go to heaven.



And Connor's just annoying. 



Spoiler



Buffy managed a soap opera trope relatively successfully with Dawn - bringing in a teenage relative nobody had ever known before. She was still sometimes annoying and it wasn't just due to her being a teenager, but overall she was a good addition to the cast. Then they tried it again with Connor. Let's have a miraculous birth and then rapidly age them - straight out of Days of Our Lives. But he was dull. The actor looked like he was bored.

And his clothes were weird - that's the kind of top you wear under a t-shirt, not on its own. Cordelia should have taken him to the Gap. Don't know why that annoyed but every time he was on screen I kept wanting him to finish getting dressed. Maybe it annoyed because his character was so dull that my brain had to latch onto something to think about.



But there are some stand-out episodes, Lyla is fantastic, and I liked the series ending.


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2020)

kabbes said:


> So why has she gone back in time by a day?


I’m trying to decide whether it’s quantum or dialectical.   I’ll get back to you.


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> Never watched Angel, maybe I'll give it a try.


We only watched a bit of season on one, which was a bit rubbish.  I am getting tempted to try harder though.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 25, 2020)

belboid said:


> We only watched a bit of season on one, which was a bit rubbish.  I am getting tempted to try harder though.



I think spoilers actually help a bit with Angel. Apart from Angel, Wesley (and, to an extent, Darla), and Lorne, they are totally fucked over - not in a good way (Wesley is fucked over but in a good way). But the storylines are still interesting, the acting is good, the dialogue is good, and it's a really pretty show, more than Buffy was.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 25, 2020)

Also, Andrew is back in Angel and this is a Great Thing.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2020)

Okay Angel S1E1, I'm going in. Haven't  watched it since it originally aired.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 25, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Okay Angel S1E1, I'm going in. Haven't  watched it since it originally aired.


I've watched it a few times. 
Percevere through the first 2 series and it'll be worth it


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 25, 2020)

kittyP said:


> I've watched it a few times.
> Percevere through the first 2 series and it'll be worth it


 I've watched all but S1 a few times over but never repeated the first one. It broke my heart the first time and I never forgave it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2020)

Humph, now I want to watch it, but can't remember where I've put it


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2020)

Ill give you the sudden sister. But how come dawn doesn't point out that ben is glory?

E2a ohnevermind.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> E2a ohnevermind.


 there's a lot of that in Buffy.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 28, 2020)

The great thing about rewatching is that there are always great things that you had previously forgotten.  Like the S3 episode where Buffy gains the ability to read minds.  And in amongst the expected anxiety and sex and sexual anxiety with everybody trying to shield their thoughts, we find two gems.  Firstly, we have taciturn Oz going into some deep shit about “I am my thoughts, so if Buffy can read them, does she become me?  Does she become us all?”  And even better, we find that everything Cordelia thinks, she immediately says one second later.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 28, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Okay Angel S1E1, I'm going in. Haven't  watched it since it originally aired.


Do you have Dvds or is it online somewhere?


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 28, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Do you have Dvds or is it online somewhere?


DVDs. Happy to lend


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 28, 2020)

kabbes said:


> The great thing about rewatching is that there are always great things that you had previously forgotten.  Like the S3 episode where Buffy gains the ability to read minds.  And in amongst the expected anxiety and sex and sexual anxiety with everybody trying to shield their thoughts, we find two gems.  Firstly, we have taciturn Oz going into some deep shit about “I am my thoughts, so if Buffy can read them, does she become me?  Does she become us all?”  And even better, we find that everything Cordelia thinks, she immediately says one second later.



I've been rewatching with the boy, and honestly, just appreciating Cordelia more than ever these days   Her delivery - as with that scene- is just so perfect, and she takes no shit. Increasingly find myself channelling her at work tbh.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 28, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> DVDs. Happy to lend


Thanks. I nearly bought them in the Cex shop just before lockdown. I'll stick to watching the odd Buffy on E4 for now.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 28, 2020)

Never bothered watching Angel, beyond the odd episode here and there. I find him too annoying.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 28, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Never bothered watching Angel, beyond the odd episode here and there. I find him too annoying.


That’s something they played with in Angel, at least from series 2 onwards.  He _is_ annoying and even he kind of knows it.  The puppets episode of Angel, referred to earlier, is the particularly stand out example of how well they play it.


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2020)

I liked Angel almost as much as Buffy and as it goes on it becomes much more of an ensemble show (like Buffy) so the focus isn’t all on him if you don’t like him. You’ve also got some of the best Buffy characters becoming part of the cast of Angel. On a few occasions a storyline started in one show continues in the other, so when I rewatched Buffy I also rewatched all of   Angel in the order the episodes of both shows were transmitted originally.

With both Buffy and Angel the title characters weren’t my favorites, I thought the supporting characters were far stronger.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2020)

Jesus fucking christ. A musical episode.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2020)

And I'll tell you what doesn't make sense.  It's 2001 and none of them have a mobile phone.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 28, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Jesus fucking christ. A musical episode.


They get the mustard out.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 28, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> And I'll tell you what doesn't make sense.  It's 2001 and none of them have a mobile phone.


I didn’t get my first mobile phone until 2001.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I didn’t get my first mobile phone until 2001.



I got mine in 99 or 00 and I was behind the curve. Buffy had a pager in the first series. That disappears later. 

Ha!


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 28, 2020)

Reno said:


> I liked Angel almost as much as Buffy and as it goes on it becomes much more of an ensemble show (like Buffy) so the focus isn’t all on him if you don’t like him. You’ve also got some of the best Buffy characters becoming part of the cast of Angel. On a few occasions a storyline started in one show continues in the other, so when I rewatched Buffy I also rewatched all of   Angel in the order the episodes of both shows were transmitted originally.
> 
> With both Buffy and Angel the title characters weren’t my favorites, I thought the supporting characters were far stronger.


There are websites out there that tell you when a reference to the other show is made or a storyline overlaps so that you don't need to swap dvds/folders/streaming services as often.
E2A Buffy and Angel Episode Viewing Order


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> There are websites out there that tell you when a reference to the other show is made or a storyline overlaps so that you don't need to swap dvds/folders/streaming services as often.
> E2A Buffy and Angel Episode Viewing Order



 That's cheating. Why look this up on websites when you can follow it as intended. What type of Buffy nerd are you ?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 28, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> I got mine in 99 or 00 and I was behind the curve. Buffy had a pager in the first series. That disappears later.
> 
> Ha!



The US was later to have widespread adoption of mobile phones, surprisingly. And most of them were pretty low income by that point.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 29, 2020)

Prompted by Kabbes, I've just rewatched The Gift. Haven't for years, for some reason - season three is one I've missed on my rewatches.

What's most interesting is the potential interactions when Buffy is sent to Cleveland with a different watcher - who becomes friends, and how Buffy turns out. The acting in it is outstanding (although unlike everyone else I never really liked VampWillow as a character). What was best was Giles' desperation, and Buffy being all dead-eyed when she kills Xander, and not particularly caring about being killed herself. 

I wish SMG had stretched herself a bit more after Buffy, because she can definitely act.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 29, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Prompted by Kabbes, I've just rewatched *The Gift*. Haven't for years, for some reason - season three is one I've missed on my rewatches.
> 
> What's most interesting is the potential interactions when Buffy is sent to Cleveland with a different watcher - who becomes friends, and how Buffy turns out. The acting in it is outstanding (although unlike everyone else I never really liked VampWillow as a character). What was best was Giles' desperation, and Buffy being all dead-eyed when she kills Xander, and not particularly caring about being killed herself.
> 
> I wish SMG had stretched herself a bit more after Buffy, because she can definitely act.



cough*TheWish*cough 

Agreed on everything else


----------



## scifisam (Jul 29, 2020)

The Octagon said:


> cough*TheWish*cough
> 
> Agreed on everything else



Yep, sorry!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jul 29, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Jesus fucking christ. A musical episode.



if this is your reaction then FUCK this show is not for you! just stop watching....

one of the best episodes.

also another  for the Angel puppet episode.

i loved Cordelia as well, and how she developed in Angel. really fucked off about the odd way her storyline fizzled out (i presume cos she had real life stuff going on, i think she had a baby?) but her return wasn't the awesomeness it should have been.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 29, 2020)

Sapphireblue said:


> if this is your reaction then FUCK this show is not for you! just stop watching....
> 
> one of the best episodes.
> 
> ...


I was a latecomer to Buffy a few years ago, and I love musicals, and the first time I saw OMWF I thought bits of it were awful.  I love it now, but partly with affection towards the more ropey bits.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jul 29, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I was a latecomer to Buffy a few years ago, and I love musicals, and the first time I saw OMWF I thought bits of it were awful.  I love it now, but partly with affection towards the more ropey bits.



yeah i think you need to love the characters to love the episode. it doesn't standalone as a great musical!


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2020)

mrsb does like to show that episode to people.  Last non-buffy viewer to be so forced was unimpressed ‘so it’s good because they can’t sing very well and everything works out okay because of homophobia’


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2020)

And sod minor discrepancies in the Wish (to which I will return, it gets a little complicated) the new laws governing electrical currents introduced in the killing of Balthazar are far more egregious.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 29, 2020)

Been watching / listening to Michael Rosenbaum's Inside of You podcast on YouTube, he played Lex Luthor in Smallville and he gets some very good guests on, all talking quite candidly. 

Recently was James Marsters and it was heavily focused on Buffy, some good new stuff in there (including the time Joss Whedon got angry and almost physical with him because Spike wasn't supposed to be popular apparently )


----------



## Sue (Jul 31, 2020)

So I've just watched all seven seasons for the first time (All4) AND read 64 pages of thread. I'm now desperate to watch Angel. I even logged into Facebook Watch (who even knew that was a thing..?  ) as the internet told me it was on there. It doesn't seem to be though.

The options seem to be paying for it on Amazon Prime (£12.99 a season) or buying the DVDs. Anyone got any other bright ideas...?


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 31, 2020)

Sue said:


> So I've just watched all seven seasons for the first time (All4) AND read 64 pages of thread. I'm now desperate to watch Angel. I even logged into Facebook Watch (who even knew that was thing..?  ) as the internet told me it was on there. It doesn't seem to be though.
> 
> The options seem to be paying for it on Amazon Prime (£12.99 a season) or buying the DVDs. Anyone got any other bright ideas...?


One of us, one of us, one of us. Welcome


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 31, 2020)

Sapphireblue said:


> if this is your reaction then FUCK this show is not for you! just stop watching....
> 
> one of the best episodes.
> 
> ...



 I will watch what I want. You can't stop me!


----------



## Sue (Jul 31, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> One of us, one of us, one of us. Welcome


I didn't say I rated it... 

Obviously I loved it and am with the rest of you on the Spike/Willow crush/Riley hate thing.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 31, 2020)

Sue said:


> I didn't say I rated it...
> 
> Obviously I loved it and am with the rest of you on the Spike/Willow crush/Riley hate thing.


No one reads the whole thread if they didn't love it  so what was your favourite bit?

Happy to lend Angel DVDs if you're in London


----------



## Sue (Jul 31, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> No one reads the whole thread if they didn't love it  so what was your favourite bit?
> 
> Happy to lend Angel DVDs if you're in London


Oh God, favourite bit? How am I meant to have a favourite bit??? Loved the Dawn storyline (if not Dawn so much), loved the Scooby gang and Spike, The Body and OMWF made me cry. (Death and the whole heaven thwarted thing...) It's fair to say I loved it all really. (Even the not so good bits -- mainly the 'OMG, she's so too good for him' Riley stuff -- were still way better than most things.)

I also really liked Willow's early on dungarees.

That's very kind. I may need to see if I can get my DVD player working before I do anything though as think it's on the blink.  

ETA Oh, and the whole Angel losing his soul and the Jenny thing. That was shocking. Oh, and when they played evil Faith.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh I ❤ it when someone new falls for Buffy


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2020)

You can torrent Angel, if that’s a thing for you


----------



## Sue (Jul 31, 2020)

kabbes said:


> You can torrent Angel, if that’s a thing for you


Hasn't been so far but how hard can it be... Do you know where from by any chance...?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2020)

Sue said:


> Hasn't been so far but how hard can it be... Do you know where from by any chance...?



This TPB link is still live as of now





__





						Angel.s01-05.Complete.dvdrip.x264 (download torrent) - TPB
					

Download Angel.s01-05.Complete.dvdrip.x264 torrent or any other torrent from the Video TV shows. Direct download via magnet link.



					thepiratebay.zone


----------



## Sue (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks v much kabbes. Will have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Sue (Aug 1, 2020)

Did I forget to mention my Oz love*? Now binging Angel, thanks to kabbes.

Angel: Oz.

Oz : Angel.

Angel : Nice surprise.

Oz: Thanks.

Angel: Staying long?

Oz: Few days.

[long pause] 

Doyle : [to Cordelia]  They always like this?

Oz:  No, we're usually laconic.

 

* Obvs cheating on Willow with werewolf woman wasn't good but hey...


----------



## Sue (Aug 1, 2020)

And just cos. 

WILLOW: "Do you wanna make out with me?"

OZ: "What?!"

WILLOW: "Forget it. I'm sorry. Well, do you?"

OZ: "Sometimes, when I'm sitting in class--you know, I'm not thinking about class, 'cause that would never happen--I think about kissing you. And, it's like everything stops. It's like, it's like...freeze frame. Willow kissage. (pauses) Oh, I'm not gonna kiss you."

WILLOW: "What? But...freeze frame!"

OZ: "Well, to the casual observer, it would appear that you're trying to make your friend Xander jealous, or even the score...or something. And that's on the empty side. See, in my fantasy, when I'm kissing you, you're kissing me. It's ok, I can wait."

This is probably why I'm so single.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 2, 2020)

Sue , like Rebelda im so happy that you have the Buffy love


----------



## Sue (Aug 2, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Sue , like Rebelda im so happy that you have the Buffy love


I fear I've joined a cult worse than cheerleading...


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 2, 2020)

one of us one of us


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2020)

Anya was my favourite. She was the best one.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 4, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Anya was my favourite. She was the best one.


See post one! I completely agree


----------



## kabbes (Aug 4, 2020)

Now I’m the same age as Giles I have a rather different perspective on all the characters.  I no longer see Xander as just lovable and the heart of the team.  He now seems to me to be shallow, selfish and the cause of a lot of problems as a result of being unable to empathise and communicate (so a teenage boy, then).  Spike I still love as a character but he doesn’t seem cool but instead tragic in a middle-aged man hanging around with teenage girls way.  By contrast, Giles no longer seems stuffy but actually just perfectly reasonable and together!  And Riley — whereas I once just thought he was a hard done by nice guy, I now think he’s a bit of a sap that needs to learn to relate to women as people rather than idols.  Cordelia, however, I have much more sympathy for than I did originally.  And Buffy herself I feel more sorry for than ever.

But I always loved Anya and still do.  She’s the most reasonable and insightful of them all, and she deserved better treatment from the rest of them.


----------



## belboid (Aug 5, 2020)

Spike middle-aged?  He's about 500!  Tho I guess he is stuck around the age he was sired, so ten years older than the others. And Giles was always cool cos he is /was a librarian.


----------



## belboid (Aug 5, 2020)

In other news, when re-watching season 7 on DVD, do remember that 'Help' is the title of episode four.  Assuming it is some slightly unusual feature to the disc will mean you are quite confused when Cassie crops up in Conversations With the Dead.  And you'll have missed an excellent episode.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 5, 2020)

belboid said:


> Spike middle-aged?  He's about 500!  Tho I guess he is stuck around the age he was sired, so ten years older than the others. And Giles was always cool cos he is /was a librarian.


Actually, I think he’s about 125 IIRC


----------



## kabbes (Aug 6, 2020)

The episode in which Buffy and Faith switch bodies — both SMG and Eliza Dushku (_particularly_ Eliza Dishku) do a really amazing job of “being” the other person.  Eliza Dishku is at times a more convincing Buffy than Buffy is, whilst SMG is initially such a convincing psycho that I found myself wishing she’d played those parts more often.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 6, 2020)

I had a dream last night where Nicholas Brendon had got a job enforcing social distancing rules at a Tescos in Swindon.

I think it was Swindon. One of those M4 dormitories anyway.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I had a dream last night where Nicholas Brendon had got a job enforcing social distancing rules at a Tescos in Swindon.
> 
> I think it was Swindon. One of those M4 dormitories anyway.


Pretty sure those are the only kind of jobs he's getting these days.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 6, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Pretty sure those are the only kind of jobs he's getting these days.



Init, in the dream I thought 'well at least he's working and he's not visibly drunk'.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Init, in the dream I thought 'well at least he's working and he's not visibly drunk'.


Bless


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2020)

I watched another series 1 episode last night, where an ignored girl becomes invisible and goes on a violent rampage. As they're identifying her via the missing person records, Xander says to Willow (Alyson Hannigan) that the girl played the flute.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 6, 2020)

belboid said:


> Spike middle-aged?  He's about 500!  Tho I guess he is stuck around the age he was sired, so ten years older than the others. And Giles was always cool cos he is /was a librarian.


When he first turns up they make a fuss about how young he is before discovering he'd killed two slayers.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 6, 2020)

kabbes said:


> The episode in which Buffy and Faith switch bodies — both SMG and Eliza Dushku (_particularly_ Eliza Dishku) do a really amazing job of “being” the other person.  Eliza Dishku is at times a more convincing Buffy than Buffy is, whilst SMG is initially such a convincing psycho that I found myself wishing she’d played those parts more often.



Totally agreed. And the bit where Faith in Buffy's body realises that Tara and Willow are lovers, just from the way Tara looks at Willow, and then tells Tara how much Willow loved shagging Oz - brilliantly done.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 6, 2020)

kabbes said:


> The episode in which Buffy and Faith switch bodies — both SMG and Eliza Dushku (_particularly_ Eliza Dishku) do a really amazing job of “being” the other person.  Eliza Dishku is at times a more convincing Buffy than Buffy is, whilst SMG is initially such a convincing psycho that I found myself wishing she’d played those parts more often.



Absolutely this, I've always thought so. Hugely underrated performances on both sides.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 6, 2020)

“You can’t do that... because it’s _wrong_”


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 6, 2020)

"What's a stevedore?"


----------



## belboid (Aug 7, 2020)

It’s mrsb’s increasingly extended birthday.   So I set up the outdoor cinema for her as a nice surprise.  Have a wild guess what we watched.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 7, 2020)

belboid said:


> It’s mrsb’s increasingly extended birthday.   So I set up the outdoor cinema for her as a nice surprise.  Have a wild guess what we watched.
> 
> View attachment 225492



Good God. That is some amazing husbanding there.


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2020)

Lord, those potential slayers all have such annoying accents.


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2020)

belboid said:


> Lord, those potential slayers all have such annoying accents.


Bad accents were a fine tradition on Buffy from early on.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 9, 2020)

*cough*Kendra


----------



## Sue (Aug 9, 2020)

kabbes said:


> *cough*Kendra



Angel...


----------



## kabbes (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2020)

It’s no wonder all these daemons turn up and think they can beat Buffy.   She can’t punch for toffee. Even in season seven she just pushes her arm forward, absolutely no body weight behind it, not even leaning in with her shoulder.   At least she gets a decent speed up for her spinning kicks.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 10, 2020)

belboid said:


> It’s no wonder all these daemons turn up and think they can beat Buffy.   She can’t punch for toffee. Even in season seven she just pushes her arm forward, absolutely no body weight behind it, not even leaning in with her shoulder.   At least she gets a decent speed up for her spinning kicks.


Magic.


----------



## Sue (Aug 10, 2020)

belboid said:


> It’s no wonder all these daemons turn up and think they can beat Buffy.   She can’t punch for toffee. Even in season seven she just pushes her arm forward, absolutely no body weight behind it, not even leaning in with her shoulder.   At least she gets a decent speed up for her spinning kicks.


That's (literally) fighting talk, belboid. She'd so whip your ass.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 10, 2020)

Rewatching the odd episode lately you see SMG's martial arts training paying off. However watching Faith fight (it occurred to me in the Zeppo I think) she makes it look more of a struggle without as many fancy moves. It's kind of how you'd expect someone untrained granted magical strength might fight.


----------



## belboid (Aug 11, 2020)

Sue said:


> That's (literally) fighting talk, belboid. She'd so whip your ass.


Not a chance. You forget my secret weapon - having no ass.


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2020)

I've been waiting far too long to post this.  Set up beautifully 









						Coronavirus in the UK - news, lockdown and discussion
					

What's wrong with having a flu jab?  caused a mass outbreak of laryngitis in Sunnydale twenty odd years ago.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 13, 2020)

Watched "I Only Have Eyes For You' with the boy tonight. Always one of my favourite episodes from S2, I love the way it explores Buffy's guilt and sorrow and anger, and how it feels to be in the grip of helpless, hopeless, wrong love, how much you want it to come right. Sad old romantic that I am


----------



## scifisam (Aug 13, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Watched "I Only Have Eyes For You' with the boy tonight. Always one of my favourite episodes from S2, I love the way it explores Buffy's guilt and sorrow and anger, and how it feels to be in the grip of helpless, hopeless, wrong love, how much you want it to come right. Sad old romantic that I am



Ooh. Love that episode too. Next up for me then. 

Funny how a show about vampires can be such comfort viewing.


----------



## Reno (Aug 13, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Ooh. Love that episode too. Next up for me then.
> 
> Funny how a show about vampires can be such comfort viewing.


All horror is comfort viewing for me.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 13, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Ooh. Love that episode too. Next up for me then.
> 
> Funny how a show about vampires can be such comfort viewing.


Best series of all time as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> All horror is comfort viewing for me.


Me too. 
I find how far removed from the real horrors of the world it generally is quite a nice distraction


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 14, 2020)

tis getting sucked into this as its still better than whats been show on telly these days


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2020)

There are so many lessons in how to write and execute quality television that were never really fully learnt by other shows.  I always tell people I think it’s the best TV show made.  God help them if they mock because they then get an enumerated list of reasons why.


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> tis getting sucked into this as its still better than whats been show on telly these days


This won't get me any "likes" on a Buffy thread but I loved Buffy, it was great in its time and very influential but there have been quite a few show since which I'd regard as better. One thing which let Buffy down is Network televisions need for seasons which last for something around 24 episodes, so there were a lot of filler episodes. I far prefer the current model of streaming and premium channels of having seasons be as long as they need to be, which is anything between 6 and 13 episodes. I wouldn't like to live in a world where Buffy is as great as TV ever got, there are plenty of great shows out there if you have a look around. A recent show in the same genre as Buffy, I thought the Watchmen tv series was extraordinary.


----------



## Sue (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh God. Jenny, Angel, the roses, Giles. 😭


----------



## Sue (Aug 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> This won't get me any "likes" on a Buffy thread but I loved Buffy, it was great in its time and very influential but there have been quite a few show since which I'd regard as better. One thing which let Buffy down is Network televisions need for seasons which last for something around 24 episodes, so there were a lot of filler episodes. I far prefer the current model of streaming and premium channels of having seasons be as long as they need to be, which is anything between 6 and 13 episodes. I wouldn't like to live in a world where Buffy is as great as TV ever got, there are plenty of great shows out there if you have a look around. A recent show in the same genre as Buffy, I thought the Watchmen tv series was extraordinary.


I saw the Watchmen movie without knowing anything about the comics. I though the intro was great but the movie really wasn't. (I also had no idea what was going on which didn't help.)  It's kinda put me off the whole Watchmen thing to be honest,


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2020)

Sue said:


> I saw the Watchmen movie without knowing anything about the comics. I though the intro was great but the movie really wasn't. (I also had no idea what was going on which didn't help.)  It's kinda put me off the whole Watchmen thing to be honest,


The movie is shite, it's Zach Snyder FFS !  

The series is fucking amazing and hugely ambitious in dealing with the USA's history of racism. It's really not what you would think it is. It also ignores the film by being a direct sequel to the original Alan Moore graphic novel instead, making a major incident from the book but which the film left out, central to the plot. It feels like a bit of a fuck-you to the film. Admittedly having read the comic helps, but the Wikipedia synopsis will do if you can't be bothered. I think it's the best film or tv superhero media ever created but then the book was already a highly critical deconstruction of superheroes. Snyder appeared to dutifully shoot the book almost panel by panel without a clue what it was about.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 14, 2020)

Movies that include horror elements are among my go-to comfort movies too, but lots of people have found it strange that I list Terminator 1 as my number one comfort movie.



Sue said:


> Oh God. Jenny, Angel, the roses, Giles. 😭



Giles is definitely one of the reasons Buffy is so good. A well-developed character with an interesting backstory that's mostly just hinted at rather than laid out in detail (that's one of the things the show in general does well), and acted to absolute perfection. 

It's one of the reasons that it really stands out when there is a bad actor in the series - Kendra, for example; the accent was not the only problem. And Drusilla never really convinced me in her role.


----------



## Sue (Aug 14, 2020)

Maybe need to give it a watch then. I'm still on Angel at the mo...

ETA That was at Reno


----------



## Sue (Aug 14, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Movies that include horror elements are among my go-to comfort movies too, but lots of people have found it strange that I list Terminator 1 as my number one comfort movie.
> 
> Giles is definitely one of the reasons Buffy is so good. A well-developed character with an interesting backstory that's mostly just hinted at rather than laid out in detail (that's one of the things the show in general does well), and acted to absolute perfection.
> 
> It's one of the reasons that it really stands out when there is a bad actor in the series - Kendra, for example; the accent was not the only problem. And Drusilla never really convinced me in her role.


Love and unrequited love and requited love and loss and sacrifice. Sigh. I also love Victorian novels.


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Movies that include horror elements are among my go-to comfort movies too, but lots of people have found it strange that I list Terminator 1 as my number one comfort movie.


I'm pretty sure you are far from the only one. Great movie, what's not to like ?


----------



## scifisam (Aug 14, 2020)

Sue said:


> Love and unrequited love and requited love and loss and sacrifice. Sigh. I also love Victorian novels.



Hmm, Terminator also has those elements, come to think of it.


----------



## Sue (Aug 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> I'm pretty sure you are far from the only on. Great movie, what's not to like ?


When I was a student, some friends who lived near me had a video player. The only videos they had were Terminator 2 and Withnail and I. I must've seen them both 50 times but never in sequence and never sober (and I certainly hadn't seen Terminator at that point.) I was pleasantly surprised when I actually watched Terminator and Terminator 2 properly...

ETA I realise that really dates me, videos being expensive and a video player being rare but hey, it's Urban so...


----------



## scifisam (Aug 14, 2020)

Sue said:


> When I was a student, some friends who lived near me had a video player. The only videos they had were Terminator 2 and Withnail and I. I must've seen them both 50 times but never in sequence and never sober (and I certainly hadn't seen Terminator at that point.) I was pleasantly surprised when I actually watched Terminator and Terminator 2 properly...
> 
> ETA I realise that really dates me, videos being expensive and a video player being rare but hey, it's Urban so...



It must have been the 90s, and I don't think video players were rare then, but students having them (or even a TV) was. I don't think that's changed, TBH. Students spend too much time actually having a life, the bastards.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> This won't get me any "likes" on a Buffy thread but I loved Buffy, it was great in its time and very influential but there have been quite a few show since which I'd regard as better. One thing which let Buffy down is Network televisions need for seasons which last for something around 24 episodes, so there were a lot of filler episodes. I far prefer the current model of streaming and premium channels of having seasons be as long as they need to be, which is anything between 6 and 13 episodes. I wouldn't like to live in a world where Buffy is as great as TV ever got, there are plenty of great shows out there if you have a look around. A recent show in the same genre as Buffy, I thought the Watchmen tv series was extraordinary.



ah come on we live in the world were the Wire was the high point of TV

but aye some good stuff on streaming services


----------



## Sue (Aug 14, 2020)

scifisam said:


> It must have been the 90s, and I don't think video players were rare then, but students having them (or even a TV) was. I don't think that's changed, TBH. Students spend too much time actually having a life, the bastards.


Yeah, I was a student 1990-94 so....


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2020)

Sue said:


> When I was a student, some friends who lived near me had a video player. The only videos they had were Terminator 2 and Withnail and I. I must've seen them both 50 times but never in sequence and never sober (and I certainly hadn't seen Terminator at that point.) I was pleasantly surprised when I actually watched Terminator and Terminator 2 properly...
> 
> ETA I realise that really dates me, videos being expensive and a video player being rare but hey, it's Urban so...





scifisam said:


> It must have been the 90s, and I don't think video players were rare then, but students having them (or even a TV) was. I don't think that's changed, TBH. Students spend too much time actually having a life, the bastards.


Having always been a film nerd, I of course had a VHS player and I was a poor student then. It was a Ferguson Videostar, I got it second hand and it wasn't very expensive. Most households had one in the 80s/90s and there was a video rental store on every corner, so most people rented tapes. The films I wanted to keep, I taped off the telly, careful to hit Pause during the ad-breaks.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> I remember buying
> 
> Having always been a film nerd, I of course had a VHS player and I was a poor student then. It was a Ferguson Videostar, I got it second hand and it wasn't very expensive. Most households had one in the 80s/90s and there was a video rental store on every corner, so most people rented tapes. The films I wanted to keep, I taped of the telly, careful to hit Pause during the ad-breaks.
> 
> View attachment 226648



Oh yes, most or at least many people definitely had video recorders. But I was a student 94-97 (undergrad, anyway) and those of us who lived in halls or shared houses very rarely had TVs, let alone videos. There wasn't enough space for a CRT TV, often the signal was shit, and we were out all the time anyway, studying, working or partying. When we had to watch a video for a course it was all round to squish into the room of the one person who did have one. Our families pretty much all had VCRs at home, but we didn't.

At home I not only had a VCR, but two (both got for practically nothing), and we had free Sky TV from a dodgy installer my stepdad knew, so that I could pirate videos or record movies from Sky and sell them at school. Wouldn't have been able to sell them if most people didn't have a VCR. But uni was different.


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> This won't get me any "likes" on a Buffy thread but I loved Buffy, it was great in its time and very influential but there have been quite a few show since which I'd regard as better. One thing which let Buffy down is Network televisions need for seasons which last for something around 24 episodes, so there were a lot of filler episodes. I far prefer the current model of streaming and premium channels of having seasons be as long as they need to be, which is anything between 6 and 13 episodes. I wouldn't like to live in a world where Buffy is as great as TV ever got, there are plenty of great shows out there if you have a look around. A recent show in the same genre as Buffy, I thought the Watchmen tv series was extraordinary.


you are kind of right, but also kind of not really comparing apples with apples. Developing a series over 144 episodes is very different to telling one story over 12 or 17. I might well still prefer rewatching all of The Prisoner to doing the same with Buffy, and taking a simple percentage of episodes, it would definitely win out. But for that depth of storytelling, alongside all the drama, comedy, blah blah blah, it has to be the Buffster.

tldr - they only save the world once in Watchmen, anyone can do _that._


----------



## scifisam (Aug 15, 2020)

I honestly can't think of any filler episodes in Buffy. There are a couple in season 7 that I can't be bothered rewatching, but they still don't seem like nobody was just filling in the hours.


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I honestly can't think of any filler episodes in Buffy. There are a couple in season 7 that I can't be bothered rewatching, but they still don't seem like nobody was just filling in the hours.


Him.   Suppose we needed a bit of a break, but it is completely unnecessary.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 15, 2020)

belboid said:


> Him.   Suppose we needed a bit of a break, but it is completely unnecessary.



I just watched that the other day. I guess it didn't further the ongoing story arc much, but it was a decent standalone ep.


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2020)

Anyway, we finished it tonight.  Again.

There are problems with the last couple of episodes, bits definitely needed expanding, although another entire episode would have had  way too much padding. But it is a damned fine conclusion: the only way to win is to not play their game and make your own.  Which also has the benefit of tieing in with my developing thesis on why _The Wish _is not only perfectly consistent, but a key episode in the dialectical reality of the Buffyverse. 

It is a tad sad and pathetic, I am a grown man. But, when we saw Anya....... my lip was wobbling.  I held it back, but when Andrew - _Andrew_ - delivered his final line to Xander, I went.  Damn him, the dork was right. She was incredible.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 15, 2020)

I find it really poignant watching series 5 knowing how it plays out between Xander and Anya


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 19, 2020)

Finished off S2 with the boy yesterday, with a huge satisfied sigh and the wiping away of a few tears (mine). Can't wait to get cracking on S3!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2020)

Joyce is in _Honey I Shrunk the Kids_


----------



## Sue (Sep 8, 2020)

Just watching and laughing out loud at Spike trying and failing to bite Willow and the head in hands 'it's never happened to me before' and the 'maybe it's me' and (encouraging) 'maybe you could try again in a bit' conversation. I wonder if the kids got the subtext.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 7, 2020)

Just watching the final series.
I always forget that when "the potentials" show up it makes Spike and Drusilla's accents sound perfectly English


----------



## kabbes (Oct 8, 2020)

I’ve been rewatching from series 1 (as I may have mentioned) but I found myself having to take a loooong break before I could face The Body.  Anyway, having now returned to the fold, I had forgotten just how funny SMG was as BuffyBot, particularly at the start of series 6.  The timing and physical comedy of it — absolute perfection.


----------



## Sue (Oct 8, 2020)

I was just rewatching _Smashed_.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Just watching the final series.
> I always forget that when "the potentials" show up it makes Spike and Drusilla's accents sound perfectly English



Now rewatching Angel and I actually forget that Alexis Denisof isn't English


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2020)

See Angel is also now available on the Ch4 catch-up thing.  

(Saw a friend the other day and we were talking about all the stuff people -- apparently   -- have been overachieving on during lockdown. I said my achievement was watching all of Buffy and Angel. You lot get that, right? My friend not so much .)


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 25, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Now rewatching Angel and I actually forget that Alexis Denisof isn't English



amazed no one is saying how bad angel irish accent is seeming as he had an irish co actor in the first season


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> amazed no one is saying how bad angel irish accent is seeming as he had an irish co actor in the first season


I think it may have been mentioned once or twice... (Begorrah.)


----------



## kittyP (Oct 25, 2020)

Sue said:


> See Angel is also now available on the Ch4 catch-up thing.
> 
> (Saw a friend the other day and we were talking about all the stuff people -- apparently   -- have been overachieving on during lockdown. I said my achievement was watching all of Buffy and Angel. You lot get that, right? My friend not so much .)



I am half way through S4 of Angel*, I bloody love broody Wesley _rubs thighs_  😻 

Not that I have seen him in anything not Buffy related but I rate Alexis Denisof as an actor. 

*I have seen the whole of Angel lots of times through. Not as many as Buffy but  still quite a lot


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2020)

kittyP said:


> I am half way through S4 of Angel*, I bloody love broody Wesley _rubs thighs_  😻
> 
> Not that I have seen him in anything not Buffy related but I rate Alexis Denisof as an actor.
> 
> *I have seen the whole of Angel lots of times through. Not as many as Buffy but  still quite a lot


He's in a few (not sure if he's in more as I haven't seen the whole thing as there're a gazillion seasons) of How I Met Your Mother where he plays a sleazy news anchor (with American accent and American news anchor hair) trying to 'seduce' one of the non-Alyson Hannigan characters. Funny but not _thigh rubbing_.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2020)

Sue said:


> He's in a few (not sure if he's in more as I haven't seen the whole thing as there're a gazillion seasons) of How I Met Your Mother where he plays a sleazy news anchor (with American accent and American news anchor hair) trying to 'seduce' one of the non-Alyson Hannigan characters. Funny but not _thigh rubbing_.



I haven't seen him in that, but when I've seen him speaking with an American accent it's all nasal and wrong.


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I haven't seen him in that, but when I've seen him speaking with an American accent it's all nasal and wrong.


Yes, much better non-American and non-news anchor hair. (And obvs he's way better by the end of Angel than he is at the start of Buffy.)


----------



## weepiper (Oct 25, 2020)

Sue said:


> Just watching and laughing out loud at Spike trying and failing to bite Willow and the head in hands 'it's never happened to me before' and the 'maybe it's me' and (encouraging) 'maybe you could try again in a bit' conversation. I wonder if the kids got the subtext.


We've been working our way through Buffy with the kids since the beginning of lockdown in March and hit that episode last week. I can confirm that the subtext went over the 12 year old's head but the 14 and 17 year olds were wetting themselves laughing at it.


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm pretty sure at all those ages it would've definitely been way over mine, weepiper.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 25, 2020)

Sue said:


> Yes, much better non-American and non-news anchor hair. (And obvs he's way better by the end of Angel than he is at the start of Buffy.)



Oh you have watched Angel too now?


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Oh you have watched Angel too now?


Oh yes. #achievinginlockdown .


----------



## kittyP (Oct 25, 2020)

Sue said:


> Oh yes. #achievinginlockdown .



Oh I get all tingly when new people join the Buffy fold and love it


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Oh I get all tingly when new people join the Buffy fold and love it


It's all down to you bloody lot. Seriously.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 19, 2020)

I just had some mustard with dinner and realised that when I get it out the fridge, I always sing “I got the mustard out” and the kabbess always ignores me because she has no idea what I’m talking about.


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I just had some mustard with dinner and realised that when I get it out the fridge, I always sing “I got the mustard out” and the kabbess always ignores me because she has no idea what I’m talking about.


for more than a decade I have made the 'urrgghh, aargghhh' noise from the closing credits, and mrsb never recognised it. Until this year.  The look on her face as the penny finally dropped was marvellous.


----------



## Sue (Dec 22, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I just had some mustard with dinner and realised that when I get it out the fridge, I always sing “I got the mustard out” and the kabbess always ignores me because she has no idea what I’m talking about.


How is this possible, re the kabbess...?   

(Need something to cheer me up so about to rewatch it now.)


----------



## kabbes (Dec 22, 2020)

Sue said:


> How is this possible, re the kabbess...?
> 
> (Need something to cheer me up so about to rewatch it now.)


The kabbess hates anything that isn’t utterly grounded in reality.  Not a hint of fantasy, supernatural or science fiction shall pass her eyes or ears.

Yes, this is a terrible burden I must shoulder.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2020)

kabbes said:


> The kabbess hates anything that isn’t utterly grounded in reality.  Not a hint of fantasy, supernatural or science fiction shall pass her eyes or ears.
> 
> Yes, this is a terrible burden I must shoulder.


Count yourself lucky.  I’ve spent the last 14 years in two LTRs.  My ex-husband wasn’t especially into fiction, going to the cinema, or watching anything more than once.  My ex boyfriend wouldn’t willingly watch anything longer than _ten minutes_ (so literally no tv drama or comedy, and no films).  

I know that having been an actor, and teaching drama and film studies is quite specific - but surely enjoying tv and films isn’t a niche pastime??


----------



## kabbes (Dec 22, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Count yourself lucky.  I’ve spent the last 14 years in two LTRs.  My ex-husband wasn’t especially into fiction, going to the cinema, or watching anything more than once.  My ex boyfriend wouldn’t willingly watch anything longer than _ten minutes_ (so literally no tv drama or comedy, and no films).
> 
> I know that having been an actor, and teaching drama and film studies is quite specific - but surely enjoying tv and films isn’t a niche pastime??


It’s not as bad as that but she does refuse to watch things more than once, will never start watching something already in progress and refuses to watch anything longer than 90 minutes.

 Maybe you and I should get together just for some television watching.


----------



## Sue (Dec 22, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I know that having been an actor, and teaching drama and film studies is quite specific - but surely enjoying tv and films isn’t a niche pastime??


I did once take someone I'd been seeing for a short time to a double bill of the director's cut of The Act of Killing and The Look of Silence plus Q&A. Five and a half hours of mass killings in Indonesia. (I still don't think this is as bad as the friend who took someone on a first date to an Estonian version  -- with English surtitles -- of Sarah Kane's 4:48 Psychosis.)


----------



## kittyP (Dec 22, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Count yourself lucky.  I’ve spent the last 14 years in two LTRs.  My ex-husband wasn’t especially into fiction, going to the cinema, or watching anything more than once.  My ex boyfriend wouldn’t willingly watch anything longer than _ten minutes_ (so literally no tv drama or comedy, and no films).
> 
> I know that having been an actor, and teaching drama and film studies is quite specific - but surely enjoying tv and films isn’t a niche pastime??


Goosness that's quite extreme!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Goosness that's quite extreme!


TBF, ex number 1 did watch tv and films, he just didn’t ever seem mad keen.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 23, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Count yourself lucky.  I’ve spent the last 14 years in two LTRs.  My ex-husband wasn’t especially into fiction, going to the cinema, or watching anything more than once.  My ex boyfriend wouldn’t willingly watch anything longer than _ten minutes_ (so literally no tv drama or comedy, and no films).
> 
> I know that having been an actor, and teaching drama and film studies is quite specific - but surely enjoying tv and films isn’t a niche pastime??



No, it's not, otherwise we wouldn't still have them. I had an ex friend who referred to fiction as "watching someone else's dreams," and she meant the way people tell you about their meaningless rambling dreams, but fiction is dreams given form and function.

Said ex-friend was playing World of Warcraft while she said this FWIW.


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2021)

Buffy Summers is forty today


----------



## JTG (Feb 10, 2021)

This is desperately sad from all angles:


----------



## belboid (Feb 10, 2021)

JTG said:


> This is desperately sad from all angles:



As you say, desperately sad. Emma Caulfield (Anya) has said similar things about him.


----------



## JTG (Feb 10, 2021)

belboid said:


> As you say, desperately sad. Emma Caulfield (Anya) has said similar things about him.


Oh really? I understand CC has hinted at things at conventions but obvs not said anything at all until now.

Rebelda just said to me that Cordelia's messed up story line in Angel was clearly the result of some kind of fuckery, though I'd never thought to ask why


----------



## Glitter (Feb 10, 2021)

JTG said:


> Oh really? I understand CC has hinted at things at conventions but obvs not said anything at all until now.
> 
> Rebelda just said to me that Cordelia's messed up story line in Angel was clearly the result of some kind of fuckery, though I'd never thought to ask why



She was a brilliant character then she was nothing out of nowhere. Something had clearly happened but I didn’t think it was this. 🙁 So disappointing.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 10, 2021)

belboid said:


> As you say, desperately sad. Emma Caulfield (Anya) has said similar things about him.


Oh no really? I'm gutted, I really thought he was one of the decent ones. Bollocks.


----------



## girasol (Feb 10, 2021)

Been watching Angel, coincidentally, just finished season 4 (first time, not watched it before).  Some bits of it made me feel uncomfortable, some of it feels misogynistic and just plain odd.  So, I wasn't surprised when I read that tweet.  I found out about this whole situation because I was wondering if Cordelia was pregnant in real life at the time, as she did look pregnant, then found this Charisma Carpenter Said Director Joss Whedon "Abused His Power" on Set  (She had talked about it before)


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 10, 2021)

Glitter said:


> She was a brilliant character then she was nothing out of nowhere. Something had clearly happened but I didn’t think it was this. 🙁 So disappointing.


I know. I loved her character arc in Angel until all the nonsense with teenage Connor and that whole bullshit season.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh fucking hell!  
Those poor people. 
Like Rebelda said I thought he was one of the rare good ones left. 
Fuck


----------



## kabbes (Feb 10, 2021)

Well, fuck


----------



## Sue (Feb 10, 2021)

I know Not All Men but sometime it feels like Not All Men But It Is Lots And Lots Of Men With Power.

(I know that's unfair but fuck's sake.)


----------



## Glitter (Feb 11, 2021)

SMG and Amber Benson have come out now too.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

It’s an extra kick in the teeth that the whole point of the show was supposed to be the female perspective


----------



## Almor (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It’s an extra kick in the teeth that the whole point of the show was supposed to be the female perspective



Just read a news article that quotes his wife saying something similar, at the end
Buffy the Vampire Slayer cast speak out against 'toxic' creator Joss Whedon - NZ Herald

It made me wonder about the people who've said that they loved working with him too, did they not see these things, just playing the game, or happy with the way he treated other people?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2021)

I'd always read that it was like a super fun friends for life party on set. Same with firefly. Not great to hear he was just another media douche.


----------



## girasol (Feb 11, 2021)

Cat is definitely out of the bag, now on the DM Buffy star Sarah Michelle Gellar condemns show creator Joss Whedon

Seems the bullying isn't just reserved for women.



> Co-star James Marsters, who played fan-favorite Spike, detailed an allegedly aggressive interaction he had with Whedon over his character’s popularity on a recent podcast.
> 
> 'I came along, and I wasn’t designed to be a romantic character. But then the audience reacted that way to it. And I remember he backed me up against a wall one day, and he was just like, "I don’t care how popular you are, kid, you’re dead. You hear me? Dead. Dead!" And I was just like, "Uh, you know, it’s your football, man. OK",' he recounted.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 11, 2021)

Related to the above but minor casting spoiler for Wandavision:



Spoiler



Emma Caulfield was interviewed recently for her role in Wandavision and the interviewer kept tying stuff back to Buffy and she looked uncomfortable discussing it at all, even more so than the usual 'oh this again'.



I noticed too that Joss Whedon had departed the HBO show he was developing (The Nevers) after filming S1.

Coupled with the Ray Fisher / Warner Bros / Justice League stuff, the above stories solidify what was a fairly open secret regarding how Whedon behaves on set, and is allowed to get away with it by executives.

There's a lot of Buffy and Angel that unfortunately jars now when considering the writer / creator (Xander in particular).


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 11, 2021)

Almor said:


> Just read a news article that quotes his wife saying something similar, at the end
> Buffy the Vampire Slayer cast speak out against 'toxic' creator Joss Whedon - NZ Herald
> 
> It made me wonder about the people who've said that they loved working with him too, did they not see these things, just playing the game, or happy with the way he treated other people?


Joss Weedon started as a pretty powerful man, and is now a major player.  He absolutely had the power to make or break careers.  Speaking up, if you’re less powerful than him (which almost everyone on a set would’ve been) is enormously risky.
As for the higher ups... well, ethical people don’t get to be major powers in that or any industry.  Weedon has made people a fuck tonne of money. And huu is s behaviour is far from unique. Lots of “auteurs” have been indulged in capricious/ eccentric/ unreasonable/ actually abusive behaviour the last 100ish years of Film and TV.  An industry that still celebrates Hitchcock almost as much for his horrific attitudes to female actors as for his mastery inventiveness, has a long way to go.


----------



## Almor (Feb 11, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Joss Weedon started as a pretty powerful man, and is now a major player.  He absolutely had the power to make or break careers.  Speaking up, if you’re less powerful than him (which almost everyone on a set would’ve been) is enormously risky.
> As for the higher ups... well, ethical people don’t get to be major powers in that or any industry.  Weedon has made people a fuck tonne of money. And huu is s behaviour is far from unique. Lots of “auteurs” have been indulged in capricious/ eccentric/ unreasonable/ actually abusive behaviour the last 100ish years of Film and TV.  An industry that still celebrates Hitchcock almost as much for his horrific attitudes to female actors as for his mastery inventiveness, has a long way to go.



Fair point, I did think of Charisma Carpenter's reference to saying she'd work with him again, and how she felt about saying that after I posted, on reflection 'playing the game' was a dismissive way to refer to those sorts of comments


----------



## JTG (Feb 11, 2021)

Michelle Trachtenberg, Emma Caulfield, Clare Kramer (Glory) and James C Leary (Clem) have all said something in support now (EC just a string of emojis but clearly supportive).

Anthony Head was on This Morning today and said



> “I have been up most of the night just running through my memories thinking, ‘What did I miss? This is not a man saying ‘I didn’t see it so it didn’t happen’.
> 
> “I am gutted, I’m seriously gutted because one of my memories, my fondest memory, was the fact that [_Buffy_] was so empowering. Not just with the words in the script, but the family feel of the show.”
> 
> ...



[Lifted from Pink News]

Which sounds genuine enough. Perhaps his senior status meant he was a little divorced from this stuff and it must be horrible to realise things were going on which his castmates didn't feel able to share with him


----------



## JTG (Feb 11, 2021)

> Sophia Crawford, Sarah Michelle Gellar's longtime _Buffy_ stunt double, posted an Instagram photo supporting Whedon's accusers. Last year, Crawford and her husband Jeff Pruit (Buffy's stunt coordinator) gave an interview describing Whedon as an "egomaniac" who tormented them while they worked on the show. They alleged that Whedon had Pruitt's home computer tapped and that Whedon demanded that Crawford break up with Pruitt in exchange for more work on the show. The couple quit _Buffy_, and while Pruitt claims that Whedon threatened their careers, they were able to find other jobs due to their own contacts in the industry.



From 'Buffy' stars weigh in on Charisma Carpenter's Joss Whedon allegations

James Marsters interview from three years ago which lends itself to much reading between the lines: Buffy’s James Marsters on the hardest day of his professional life


----------



## kittyP (Feb 11, 2021)

I sat down this evening and sobbed over this. 
What a fucking cunt  
How dare he. 
How dare he treat people like that. 
And also how dare he taint Buffy for the people who it means so much to, 
It has got me though some of my darkest time, really, I have wondered if I would still be here without it just babysitting me through the pain. That isn't hyperbole. 
And now, I won't be able to to look at them without wondering if they are in pain. My friends. 
Fuck  


Yes I know I sound fucking ridiculous but it is what it is.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 11, 2021)

Loved out of love for you kitty, and for knowing what you mean xx


----------



## Glitter (Feb 11, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I sat down this evening and sobbed over this.
> What a fucking cunt
> How dare he.
> How dare he treat people like that.
> ...



I know how you feel Kitty. Lots of love to you darling.

But Buffy was so much more than JW. The actors, the writers, the makeup, the stunt doubles, the lights, the cameras and loads of other stuff we don’t know about.

They created something amazing. I’m good at compartmentalising so I can love Buffy despite JW.

I’m not letting one cunt ruin it for me, or for them.

Love to you, Kitty ❤️


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 11, 2021)

What we bring to it, what it means to us, that's more than JW can wreck. Keep loving it, for the shit they endured while making it for us <3


----------



## JTG (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah, I'm having issues. Been doing remote Buffy watchalongs with someone who's not seen it all the way through and had to turn them down tonight cos it's a bit raw

Dunno if keeping count is really helpful but I understand David Boreanaz is still firm friends with SMG & CC and liked their Instagram posts. Nic Brendon has liked CC's insta post. Nothing from Hannigan, Marsters, Dushku, Denisoff, Green etc yet

It does feel a lot like the abrupt departures of Seth Green and Amber Benson (and obviously CC's wrecked story arc) have so much more context now

ETA: Boreanaz apparently tried to intercede on CC's behalf when her Angel career was on the rocks without success


----------



## Thora (Feb 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> I know Not All Men but sometime it feels like Not All Men But It Is Lots And Lots Of Men With Power.
> 
> (I know that's unfair but fuck's sake.)


NAMALT but a lot of them are!  Especially 20 years ago.  Maybe not that much better now.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 11, 2021)

I just watched Buffy shag Parker and realised what a cunt JW is for the way that’s portrayed


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2021)

Glitter said:


> I just watched Buffy shag Parker and realised what a cunt JW is for the way that’s portrayed


hmm, i wonder where he got the idea for a superficially nice guy who was attentive and 'feminist positive' but who turns out to be a complete shit, from?


----------



## JTG (Feb 11, 2021)

Glitter said:


> I just watched Buffy shag Parker and realised what a cunt JW is for the way that’s portrayed


Lots of really shitty things happen that seemed a bit needless, even if allowing for wanting to portray normal life & growing up as being tough. I mean, my god, pretty much all of season 6 is like that isn't it?


----------



## JTG (Feb 11, 2021)

belboid said:


> hmm, i wonder where he got the idea for a superficially nice guy who was attentive and 'feminist positive' but who turns out to be a complete shit, from?


Ugh

How do we feel about Xander being Whedon's avatar in the show? Hadn't thought about it much but seen it suggested on twitter today


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 12, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I sat down this evening and sobbed over this.
> What a fucking cunt
> How dare he.
> How dare he treat people like that.
> ...


Not ridiculous at all darling xx


----------



## belboid (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## JTG (Feb 13, 2021)

belboid said:


> View attachment 254159


I do wonder how much anyone knew about other people's abuse even while suffering their own. Abusers can be very good at keeping it quiet.

Nothing yet from the Hannigan/Denisof household - godparents to Whedon's child I believe. Nor Amy Acker

David Boreanaz has apparently deleted almost everything off his Instagram and his twitter has been locked for months. I know he had his own sexual harassment accusations on Bones and apparently withdrew from a lot of his social media after posting something in support of LGBT+ rights and getting stick for it.

Nic Brendon has his own history of assault so not sure how useful it would be to hear from him - and he may be aware of that himself


----------



## JTG (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh, here's J August Richards:



Quite a few people on social media were quick off the mark to condemn the male cast members for not speaking up (I even saw Anthony Head being called out many hours after he'd been on live television speaking about it). It felt a little unfair at first when, as above, some of them may have been reaching out privately before making public statements

ETA: contrary to what I said above (since edited), Eliza Dushku has publicly offered her support to CC


----------



## JTG (Feb 13, 2021)

Eliza Dushku:


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 13, 2021)

JTG said:


> I do wonder how much anyone knew about other people's abuse even while suffering their own. Abusers can be very good at keeping it quiet.
> 
> Nothing yet from the Hannigan/Denisof household - godparents to Whedon's child I believe. Nor Amy Acker
> 
> ...




I'm trying not to pay too much attention to who has and hasn't said anything publicly personally. We can't know what is going on for people or what they might have experienced or feel trapped by.


----------



## JTG (Feb 13, 2021)

Rebelda said:


> I'm trying not to pay too much attention to who has and hasn't said anything publicly personally. We can't know what is going on for people or what they might have experienced or feel trapped by.


Agreed. Posting in a stream of consciousness style while still poking around for info, which is probably bad, soz.

One thing that certain abusers do is cut off their victim by doing it in secret and leaving them unsure of who they can rely on for support. Which would explain AH and JM's statements


----------



## Doodler (Feb 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'd always read that it was like a super fun friends for life party on set. Same with firefly.



Sounds like he was working hard on his reputation management, should set alarm bills ringing


----------



## T & P (Feb 14, 2021)

I never had the least inclination to watch this series, though I was aware it had a big fan base and surprisingly far better critical reviews than I’d expected.

But having recently enjoyed another teen-oriented series I had presumed would also be shit, I’ve started watching this today. Not bad. I get the feeling Anthony Head clearly enjoyed working in this


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> I never had the least inclination to watch this series, though I was aware it had a big fan base and surprisingly far better critical reviews than I’d expected.
> 
> But having recently enjoyed another teen-oriented series I had presumed would also be shit, I’ve started watching this today. Not bad. I get the feeling Anthony Head clearly enjoyed working in this



I know a lot of my friends (and my pre wife) loved it, but I just wasn't really interested . . . except for the excellent musical episode, which is not going to be harder to enjoy. 

Met Head a couple of times, he was lovely. I am inclined to believe his statement on the subject.


----------



## JTG (Feb 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> I never had the least inclination to watch this series, though I was aware it had a big fan base and surprisingly far better critical reviews than I’d expected.
> 
> But having recently enjoyed another teen-oriented series I had presumed would also be shit, I’ve started watching this today. Not bad. I get the feeling Anthony Head clearly enjoyed working in this


There's an interview with James Marsters I linked to above where he talks about working with Anthony Head - Marsters initially thought he'd easily steal the scenes he did with Head because Head wasn't really doing much. When he watched them back he realised AH had acted the shit out of them and effortlessly carried the scene. He was excellent for the exposition scenes that nobody really wants to do because they're boring and he actually made them some of the best bits


----------



## kittyP (Feb 14, 2021)

JTG said:


> There's an interview with James Marsters I linked to above where he talks about working with Anthony Head - Marsters initially thought he'd easily steal the scenes he did with Head because Head wasn't really doing much. When he watched them back he realised AH had acted the shit out of them and effortlessly carried the scene. He was excellent for the exposition scenes that nobody really wants to do because they're boring and he actually made them some of the best bits



I sae him in a play a few years ago at The Chocolate Factory in Borough, its a tiny theatre and we were in the front row, I had to sit on my hands to stop myself from trying to touch him 
I was so overcome when the cast first came onstage I was trying to cry as silently as possible


----------



## JTG (Feb 14, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I sae him in a play a few years ago at The Chocolate Factory in Borough, its a tiny theatre and we were in the front row, I had to sit on my hands to stop myself from trying to touch him
> I was so overcome when the cast first came onstage I was trying to cry as silently as possible


This is pretty much how I felt when I saw Jason Mewes the other year and he performed the "Who smokes the blunts?" rap. It was like being in the presence of Jesus tbh


----------



## JTG (Feb 16, 2021)

David Boreanaz has returned to social media to support CC, who has acknowledged his private support as well. Amy Acker, Adam Busch (Warren), Marti Noxon & Jose Molina (writer on Firefly) have all made statements. You can go find the detail of these on Pink News or straight to the source on Twitter

Nicolas Brendon is apparently awaiting spinal surgery and his partner is handling his social media


----------



## T & P (Mar 7, 2021)

Following my post of a few weeks ago, we’ve nearly finished the second to last season. Up until nearly the end of S2 I couldn’t understand why this enjoyed cult status as well as critical acclaim from even the likes of newspapers and websites who wouldn’t normally be seen dead praising a populist teen fantasy series. At times S1 was cringeworthy tbh.

But admittedly it got a lot better from the latter part of S2, and at times great. I can see now why the episode about Buffy’s mother’s death is widely described as one of the greatest episodes in TV history. Some very enjoyable ones as well, like the chocolate turning the grown ups into randy teenagers, the one when they all lose their voice, and the musical one. Loads of absurd plot holes though, even for the genre.


----------



## belboid (Mar 10, 2021)

24 years today since the US screened the first episode.


----------



## T & P (Mar 16, 2021)

Finished Buffy. Liked it a lot more than I spent my whole life thinking I would.

On the back of that we’ve started Angel, which three seasons in is as good if no better. I had expected not to enjoy it much because Angel himself was insufferably boring for much of Buffy, but he’s so much more rounded and likeable a character in this.

In fact, a lot of regular characters from Buffy are orders of magnitude improved here. Obviously no more so than Cordelia, who goes from annoying superficial surplus in Buffy to about the most caring and enjoyable about. Even the embarrassingly silly and badly written character of Harmony was instantly better in the one episode we’ve seen her so far, and I understand she becomes a major player in latter seasons.

I’m actually enjoying Angel more. Almost every episode is pretty good, whereas Buffy had all sorts.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 16, 2021)

The first and last series of Angel are a bit balls but everything in between was great


----------



## Sue (Mar 16, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The first and last series of Angel are a bit balls but everything in between was great


Oh, I quite liked those. Series 4 OTOH is quite wtf in places...


----------



## Sue (Apr 17, 2021)

Watching Sharpe on the telly just now (DON'T JUDGE ME, I'm tired and hungover... ) and it's got Alexis Denisof in it. Feels a bit weird that he's playing English in an English show but hey.... (Just thought I'd share with the group.)

(It's also got Philip Glenister playing Sharpe's brother and Douglas Henshall doing posh English .)


----------



## kabbes (Apr 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> Watching Sharpe on the telly just now


Bastard


----------



## Glitter (Apr 17, 2021)

Woah T & P don’t be dissing Harmony!!!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2021)

I was just watching a film and Warren turned up. I didn’t recognise him at first because he’s 40-odd and bearded but hearing the voice was like suddenly going back 20 years


----------



## Sue (Nov 1, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I was just watching a film and Warren turned up. I didn’t recognise him at first because he’s 40-odd and bearded but hearing the voice was like suddenly going back 20 years


Jonathan turned up in Justified as a sleazy/abusive prison guard...


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I was just watching a film and Warren turned up. I didn’t recognise him at first because he’s 40-odd and bearded but hearing the voice was like suddenly going back 20 years


He appears (even than younger than in Buffy) in Leon, bringing our hero a glass of milk.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2021)

Who was Warren?


----------



## Glitter (Nov 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who was Warren?



Leader of the nerd squad. Made a sexbot. Murdered Tara, flayed by Willow.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Leader of the nerd squad. Made a sexbot. Murdered Tara, flayed by Willow.


Humm, I think I must not have been paying attention.


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2021)

James Marsters aka Spike was for me the breakthrough character of the entire series. I’ve just checked his filmography and whereas he’s been working throughout since the end of Buffy and Angel, you could argue that his subsequent repertoire is not as high profile as could have been.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Humm, I think I must not have been paying attention.



You must have not been paying attention for 2 series.


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Humm, I think I must not have been paying attention.


One of the most annoying antagonists around. No supernatural powers and a bitter loser nerd, yet he caused more grief than most of the all-powerful evil entities Buffy and co had to battle.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2021)

I have a vague memory of a buffy sexbot but nothing else. I don't even remember Tara dying. Was Tara Willows girlfriend?


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2021)

... just three pathetic little men ... who like playing with toys


----------



## kabbes (Nov 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have a vague memory of a buffy sexbot but nothing else. I don't even remember Tara dying. Was Tara Willows girlfriend?


Buffy was the one that fought vampires


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Buffy was the one that fought vampires


Ironically in hand to hand combat she never  looked particularly more suited to slay vampires than any of her ordinary friends. Basically anyone able to wield a pointy stick and throw punches was as lethal as her.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> Ironically in hand to hand combat she never  looked particularly more suited to slay vampires than any of her ordinary friends. Basically anyone able to wield a pointy stick and throw punches was as lethal as her.


I would not agree with this. She was a vampire-killing machine


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I would not agree with this. She was a vampire-killing machine


Yes, but in the inevitable opening scene in countless episodes when she’s slaying vampires at night in the cemetery, plenty of times she’s saved by one of her pals as she’s a about to be killed by an approaching vampire from behind.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> Yes, but in the inevitable opening scene in countless episodes when she’s slaying vampires at night in the cemetery, plenty of times she’s saved by one of her pals as she’s a about to be killed by an approaching vampire from behind.


I don’t think this is true, at least after the first series. There are a few occasions when it happens, but  it then serves as the basis for a “crisis of confidence” episode, because it illustrates to her that you’re never safe, no matter how good you are. She certainly isn’t routinely saved by her friends — she’s the one who tends to do the saving.  There are also a few occasions when a friend _claims_ they saved her but she treats this with short shrift, on the grounds that she was perfectly in control, thank you.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 15, 2022)

T & P said:


> Ironically in hand to hand combat she never  looked particularly more suited to slay vampires than any of her ordinary friends. Basically anyone able to wield a pointy stick and throw punches was as lethal as her.


Haha, this is such bollocks 

My S5 rewatch last night reached the episode where Riley leaves  There are few televisual sights more satisfying than Riley looking sad in a helicopter while Buffy yells at him unheard from the launch pad.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 23, 2022)

Made it to S7, the only one I've never rewatched since it originally aired because, well, I thought it was a bit shit. Several episodes in, I can confidently assert that it is indeed a bit shit. Recycled plots, badly shot fight scenes, a crap baddie, wall to wall Xander and no decent lines for Spike...and this is before world's-worst-British-accent turns up.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 23, 2022)

25 years ago this month (first air date) 

Deserving of a gathering, shindig or hootenanny, Oz can explain the difference.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 23, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> and this is before world's-worst-British-accent turns up.


I can’t remember who/what that was…


----------



## Sue (Mar 23, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I can’t remember who/what that was…


The gorblimey Potential I'm guessing.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> The gorblimey Potential I'm guessing.


Oh god. Yes. 

I would say thanks for the reminder but I did ask.


----------



## Sue (Mar 23, 2022)

But if we're talking terrible accents in general, well...begorrah begorrah.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> The gorblimey Potential I'm guessing.



Ello! I'm bluddy Bri'ish oin' I'? Oim fraaam Laaahdnaaan. Nao oim goioing to aid soime doipthoings baycoyse thayts bri'ish. Cheerio!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 23, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Ello! I'm bluddy Bri'ish oin' I'? Oim fraaam Laaahdnaaan. Nao oim goioing to aid soime doipthoings baycoyse thayts bri'ish. Cheerio!


Whereas Spike’s rediscovery of his accent in Tabla Rasa is a work of genius. ❤️

“Bloody hell. Sodding, blimey, shagging, knickers, bollocks. Oh god, I’m English!”


----------



## scifisam (Mar 23, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Whereas Spike’s rediscovery of his accent in Tabla Rasa is a work of genius. ❤️
> 
> “Bloody hell. Sodding, blimey, shagging, knickers, bollocks. Oh god, I’m English!”



Also you can forgive Spike - it was an adopted accent to begin with, and he's been out of England most of his un-life. I think he did pretty well really.

The British slayer's accent was so bad I really thought it might turn out she was a fake, and the bad accent was intentional.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 23, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Also you can forgive Spike - it was an adopted accent to begin with, and he's been out of England most of his un-life. *I think he did pretty well really.*
> 
> The British slayer's accent was so bad I really thought it might turn out she was a fake, and the bad accent was intentional.


He learnt it from Anthony Head iirc, who has a less RP accent than both Giles and the Nescafé man.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 23, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Made it to S7, the only one I've never rewatched since it originally aired because, well, I thought it was a bit shit. Several episodes in, I can confidently assert that it is indeed a bit shit. Recycled plots, badly shot fight scenes, a crap baddie, wall to wall Xander and no decent lines for Spike...and this is before world's-worst-British-accent turns up.



There are some absolute gems in S7. 

Him and Storyteller for 2.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm now quite curious about this British slayer. This appears in season seven right? Does it have a name?


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 23, 2022)

Glitter said:


> There are some absolute gems in S7.
> 
> Him and Storyteller for 2.


Him is fucking awful


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm now quite curious about this British slayer. This appears in season seven right? Does it have a name?



you are all aware they had a supposely irish vampire as buffys love interest right in early seasons


----------



## Glitter (Mar 23, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Him is fucking awful



It’s so funny!


----------



## Sue (Mar 23, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> you are all aware they had a supposely irish vampire as buffys love interest right





Sue said:


> But if we're talking terrible accents in general, well...begorrah begorrah.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 23, 2022)

If we’re talking accents…

…Kendra 😬

Which tbf was not the actress’s fault but another voice coaching screw up.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 23, 2022)

ah cannie have to much of a problem about the potentical slayer molly,

she was a grandchild of dick van dike

and that family has history


_shakes fist at sky

*gets coat_


----------



## scifisam (Mar 23, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> If we’re talking accents…
> 
> …Kendra 😬




I think with both her and the British slayer the acting itself made it difficult to tell if maybe they'd have been equally awkward in their natural accents, but also it's possible that acting with such bad accents made their acting worse. Mind you, David Boreanaz managed to act while sucking the life out of whatever Irish accent he was supposedly trying to do.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 24, 2022)

Kendra’s origin and thus accent was changed at the last minute, as I recall it, leaving the actor not really knowing what the fuck to do. She pretty much had to make it up on the day without knowing what it was supposed to sound like. 

Molly’s accent was just comedy, though, and doubly so given that there were so many genuine and well-faked British accents around the set.


----------



## Reno (Mar 24, 2022)

When an actor is required to do an accent or dialect in a film with a decent budget, they usually get a dialect coach. Buffy was a very low budget tv series and actors were left to their own devices. Kendra may have had a wonky accent but I still liked the character.

Not every actor has a facility for accents and dialects. Sigourney Weaver is a great actor but whenever she's been required to do a British accent, the result has been less than convicing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> you are all aware they had a supposely irish vampire as buffys love interest right in early seasons


Oh did they now then? Don't remember to be sure I don't.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2022)

I saw some people slagging off Whedon on twitter yesterday. Has he done something objectionable recently?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 24, 2022)

Santino said:


> I saw some people slagging off Whedon on twitter yesterday. Has he done something objectionable recently?



aye almost everyone who worked with him has called it out for very questionable acts


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 24, 2022)

Santino said:


> I saw some people slagging off Whedon on twitter yesterday. Has he done something objectionable recently?



yeah, sadly it turns out he is an absolute arsehole and treated several Buffy actors very badly, in particular Cordelia and Spike. and also a load of marvel people


----------



## T & P (Mar 24, 2022)

Santino said:


> I saw some people slagging off Whedon on twitter yesterday. Has he done something objectionable recently?


They are still writing articles about it and new revelations/ claims surfacing. An inexplicably unpleasant, nasty psycho bully to many of his actors and crew apparently.

Considering he was seen as an inspiring male role model for gender equality and feminism (justifiably so at the time as well), he  became an odious bullying monster to Charisma Carpenter when she became pregnant and naturally would be taking maternity time off. Had her charecter killed off in Angel, even. Plenty of other horror stories abound.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 21, 2022)

Today I have learnt that, in his professional career, Antony Head has played no fewer than four different characters called Rupert. Plus Frank-N-Furter in the early 1990s.

We all obviously know what Rupert was best


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Goddam it! I joined the show late on and loved it, so I started watching it last year. Season 1 is a struggle but I was going to do it...



Got back to it, couldn't remember where had left off, so watched ep4. Silly but a nice mindless, fun show. Not so much a struggle after all.


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2022)

It is the first night of a long bank holiday.   We are drunk. We are watching *Once More With Feeling *_again_. 

My face is aching from smiling. I still can’t decide what bit is best.  Spikes performances are amazing.  Dawns dance is phenomenal.  I desperately want to sing about the evil of rabbits.  And me n mrsb really need to do a *I’ll Never Tell *duet. 

But no line can ever be as great as ‘they got the mustard out!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 3, 2022)

belboid said:


> It is the first night of a long bank holiday.   We are drunk. We are watching *Once More With Feeling *_again_.
> 
> My face is aching from smiling. I still can’t decide what bit is best.  Spikes performances are amazing.  Dawns dance is phenomenal.  I desperately want to sing about the evil of rabbits.  And me n mrsb really need to do a *I’ll Never Tell *duet.
> 
> But no line can ever be as great as ‘they got the mustard out!


Easily the best episode. I have watched it squillions of times, and I'm no Buffy fan. At all!
I used to live down the street from some boys (one who would become a bbc correspondent and another a fairly well known comic actor) who I would play tekken with. . . They also liked taping buffy off sky and boring me senseless with it. However,  I did borrow the once more with feeling vhs off them and held on to it long enough for them to get pissed off. 
I later bought the standalone DVD and album. 
I am however sad to report that I 'think' i might be finally over it. Quite a recent thing. I started skipping the tracks when they came up on shuffle,  and i have now deleted all but two. Saw the Ltd edition LP version for a reasonable price an passed. End of an era.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 3, 2022)

I'll Never Tell has world class earworm properties.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 3, 2022)

In other news, I did indeed abandon S7 because it is so wack it was starting to tarnish my enjoyment of everything that came before.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 3, 2022)

Amber Benson (Tara) has a great singing voice.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 1, 2022)

Working a night shift on an empty work site, nothing to do - so I'm working my way through each of the Halloween episodes ('Halloween', 'Fear Itself' and 'All The Way')

The gimmick of 'demons find Halloween tacky, so they stay in that night' is funny, although never really adhered to.

'Fear Itself' wins for me:

Oz has his great line when the frat boys ask to loan his sound system "Mi Casio es Su Casio".
Giles 'creating' a door  
Anya's bunny costume
Obviously the subverted ending - 'Actual Size' 

'Halloween' is solid and sets up loads of stuff that comes back around, while 'All The Way' is better than I remember (probably because I find Dawn a lot less annoying the older I get), and has a nice little twist with the old 'creepy' man.


----------

